# Nioxin OD=2 inches a month



## msdarknlovely (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Ladies
I just recieved my nioxin recharging complex vitamins and I read that some ladies where doubling their dosage and getting 2 inches a month. I ordered 2 bottles of the 90 count and before I waste any I wanted to know if you guys can share your results. Can and tell me how long it was before you saw results and how many pills you took.

Thanks Ladies

Oh and before i forget I purchased them for $26 with free shipping on Amazon


----------



## LushLox (Feb 26, 2011)

I've not used it, but the reviews on Amazon are very favourable though. I read one review where the lady got two inches in a month but still gave it four stars! What more does she want? 

Hopefully some ladies can chime in with their thoughts.


----------



## CleverDiva (Feb 26, 2011)

Cream Tee said:


> I've not used it, but the reviews on Amazon are very favourable though. I read one review where the lady got two inches in a month but still gave it four stars! What more does she want?
> 
> Hopefully some ladies can chime in with their thoughts.



LOL...what more DOES she want?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Feb 26, 2011)

I've been reading the reviews on Amazon.com and it sounds great. Bumping so that those who actually use the product can respond.

Here is a thread I found:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=84459&highlight=nioxin+recharging+complex+vitamin


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 26, 2011)

Ingredients for those who are curious -

INGREDIENTS:  VITAMIN A (AS RETINYL ACETATE), VITAMIN C (AS ASCORBIC ACID), VITAMIN D (AS CHOLECALCIFEROL), 
VITAMIN B1 (AS THIAMIN HYDROCHLORIDE), VITAMIN B2 (AS RIBOFLAVIN-5-PHOSPHATE), NIACIN (AS NIACINAMIDE), VITAMIN 
B6 (AS PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE), FOLIC ACID, VITAMIN B12 (AS CYANOCOBALAMIN), BIOTIN, PANTOTHENIC ACID (AS 
D-CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE), ZINC (AS ZINC OXIDE).
PROPRIETARY BLEND:  WILD YAM (ROOT), SARSPARILLA (ROOT), STINGING NETTLE (ROOT) EXTRACT, OAT (AERIAL PARTS) 
EXTRACT, PYGEUM (BARK), SAW PALMETTO (BERRIES), BLADDERWRACK (WHOLE FORM), UBIQUINONE (RICE HYDROLYZED/
UBIDECARENONE), TOCOTRIENOLS, PHYTOSTEROL COMPLEX.
OTHER INGREDIENTS:  DICALCIUM PHOSPHATE, MICROCRYSTALLINE CELLULOSE, CALCIUM SILICATE, CROSCARMELLOSE 
SODIUM, STEARIC ACID, HYDROXYPROPYL METHYLCELLULOSE, MAGNESIUM STEARATE, SILICON DIOXIDE, TRIACETIN, FD&C 
YELLOW #6 ALUMINUM LAKE, FD&C YELLOW #5 ALUMINUM LAKE, TITANIUM DIOXIDE.


----------



## msdarknlovely (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah i don't get the reviews on Amazon...they're like I love the product its the best I've ever used but... I'm going to give it 2 stars...lol...
But yeah I really want to get some more reviews of those getting 2 inches a month...
Okay ladies now I will warn you that there were some reviews stating that they did get hair all over...hopefully I won't experieince this side effect...This is one reason I hate using hair pills I experienced this with h37 and GNC ultranourish..
.But then again I will make some sacrifices for 2 inches a month or 24 inches in a year...can you imagine


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 26, 2011)

msdarknlovely said:


> Yeah i don't get the reviews on Amazon...they're like I love the product its the best I've ever used but... I'm going to give it 2 stars...lol...
> But yeah I really want to get some more reviews of those getting 2 inches a month...Okay ladies now I will warn you that there were some reviews stating that they did get hair all over...hopefully I won't experieince this side effect...This is one reason I hate using hair pills I experienced this with h37 and GNC ultranourish...But then again I will make some sacrifices for 2 inches a month or 24 inches in a year...can you imagine



From the reviews I've seen it looks like a lot of people using it were experiencing shedding/hair loss. I'm curious to see what the results would be for someone with average growth.


----------



## msdarknlovely (Feb 26, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> From the reviews I've seen it looks like a lot of people using it were experiencing shedding/hair loss. I'm curious to see what the results would be for someone with average growth.


 

hmmm I haven't read this...Don't tell me that now I'm freaking out...Ladies who've actually used the product can you please chime in...Now one thing I can say is that almost every product that I have read about hair growth (mega tek, oct, mtg) have mentioned shedding...So I guess I will be incorporating my garlic shamposs...More reviews please....


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 26, 2011)

msdarknlovely said:


> hmmm I haven't read this...Don't tell me that now I'm freaking out...Ladies who've actually used the product can you please chime in...Now one thing I can say is that almost every product that I have read about hair growth (mega tek, oct, mtg) have mentioned shedding...So I guess I will be incorporating my garlic shamposs...More reviews please....



Oh no, I'm sorry I didn't mean to scare you! I meant that they were experiencing shedding, and the Nioxin helped them. I am just wondering what it would do if you weren't having any problems with your hair and already have good growth. The women in the review who said she got two inches on Amazon said she was also using all of their other products, so I'd like to see impressive results with the supplement alone.


----------



## msdarknlovely (Feb 26, 2011)

ohhh...lol...Okay now I can breathe...But yeah my hair isn't  in the best condition and I do have a problem with shedding and thinning so hopefully I get some good growth and thickness with these pills..


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Feb 26, 2011)

Please just allow your hair to grow at the rate it is supposed to. *drops mic*


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 26, 2011)

I haven't used this product, but I feel the dosage on the bottle is what they have deemed to be therapeutic, and therefore, that's the dosage that you need to take. No more, no less. 

I also feel like if you really want to mess with the dose, you should consult someone in the medical profession, and not just go off the word of random LHCF peeps. This stuff isn't candy. 
No offense to anyone.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 26, 2011)

I glanced at the post ElleP provided and the ingredients don't appear malicious in anyway.....so I'd double-up if I wanted to.  Try it for a month and see if it works.

*Shrugs*


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 26, 2011)

I have them. I don't take them consistently, but I'm trying. In march I will try to take one a day. I've noticed nothing special yet. I'm a month post and ny roots are poofy (relaxed) but that's about it.


----------



## SeeLexus (Feb 26, 2011)

I have been taking them since Decemeber, and I love them ( and i am only taking 1 per day) But you will notice hair growth *everywhere*. My Eyebrows, Eyelashes, legs, arm pits have also grown faster LOL ..but I am currently grazing...mid back, and I think If they keep working this good, I may be full midback/approaching waist length by the end of the year


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ +1 for the hair growth in other places


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 26, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry I didn't mean to scare you! I meant that they were experiencing shedding, and the Nioxin helped them. I am just wondering what it would do if you weren't having any problems with your hair and already have good growth. The women in the review who said she got two inches on Amazon said she was also using all of their other products, so I'd like to see impressive results with the supplement alone.





You had me scared at first too. Then I had to re-read what you meant. I think I may try this. I was actually just looking on amazon for something that I could buy


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 26, 2011)

I once asked a GNC associate if they carried anything similar to Nioxin Recharging Vitamins and showed him the ingredients on my bottle. He said that GNC didn't but the herbs used in Nioxin's proprietary blend (saw palmetto, oat, stinging nettle, etc) were DHT-blockers. DHT-blockers are known ingredients in many hair-regrowth systems. All the other ingredients could be found in any other multi-vitamin/ hair vitamin he said.


----------



## krissyprissy (Feb 26, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> From the reviews I've seen it looks like a lot of people using it were experiencing shedding/hair loss. I'm curious to see what the results would be for someone with average growth.



Increase shedding is possible when taking vitamins because as new sprout out the hair follicle the old hairs are released and gives the illusion of increased shedding. Its actually normal shedding process that is super charged. I hope I'm making sense.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ you're making sense.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Feb 26, 2011)

I used them about a year ago for a few months, and didn't see a big difference, but I wasn't doubling up on them either. Would you post your starting pic and then in a month update us and let us know what your results were. If it works for you I might try them again.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Feb 26, 2011)

How big are the nioxin vitamins, I cant swallow large pills, i currently take adult gummie multivitamin..lol dont judge me...lol


----------



## CurlyMoo (Feb 26, 2011)

msdarknlovely said:


> Yeah i don't get the reviews on Amazon...they're like I love the product its the best I've ever used but... I'm going to give it 2 stars...lol...
> But yeah I really want to get some more reviews of those getting 2 inches a month...
> Okay ladies now I will warn you that there were some reviews stating that they did get hair all over...hopefully I won't experieince this side effect...This is one reason I hate using hair pills I experienced this with h37 and GNC ultranourish..
> .But then again I will make some sacrifices for 2 inches a month or 24 inches in a year...can you imagine



As someone who occasionally writes reviews on amazon.com, if you don't select the right stars it won't show up. I remember leaving 3 stars when I intended to leave 5. But I couldn't change it after I submitted it.


----------



## SeeLexus (Feb 26, 2011)

They are not big at all...actually oval and thin.


----------



## femmedusiecle (Feb 26, 2011)

Someone here mentioned that they'd double the dose if they want to (or something like that) but I'd be cautious. Why? Bc you dno't want to overdose on certain ingredients such as Vitamin A, which is listed as the first ingredient, therefore making it more potent than the last ingredient. OD'ing on Vitamin A is hazardous because it's fat soluble not water soluble. That means that your body will store it rather than regularly excrete it. No one wants to suffer from a vitamin toxicity. So, that's one reason why following recommended doses is important. If you want to increase, def talk to your doctor.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Feb 26, 2011)

This sounds interesting...my hair has been shedding like CRAZY!!! I don't know if its because of the weather or the hairfinity vitamins I've been taking. I've been taking hairfinity for 5 months now.  I'm interested in getting this but my question is...can I take it along with my hairfinity vits??


----------



## Boujoichic (Feb 26, 2011)

These vitamins sound good but doubling the recommended dosage may not be a good Idea someone above mentioned possible issues with ODing on vitamin A. Also from what I know of Saw Palmetto it has an anti estrogenic effect definitely avoid these if you are pregnant or thinking about becoming pregnant. It effects hormone levels so if you are taking BC or any other hormone therapy like for example treatments for menopause you will want to avoid it even in the recommended dosage.


----------



## msdarknlovely (Feb 26, 2011)

femmedusiecle said:


> Someone here mentioned that they'd double the dose if they want to (or something like that) but I'd be cautious. Why? Bc you dno't want to overdose on certain ingredients such as Vitamin A, which is listed as the first ingredient, therefore making it more potent than the last ingredient. OD'ing on Vitamin A is hazardous because it's fat soluble not water soluble. That means that your body will store it rather than regularly excrete it. No one wants to suffer from a vitamin toxicity. So, that's one reason why following recommended doses is important. If you want to increase, def talk to your doctor.


 
Wow thanks! 
Ok nw I plan on having my doctor look at the ingredients and tell me whether or not I can take them. There was a scare not to long ago when ladies where taking a weight loss supplement and it was okay'd by a doc but later the FDA banned the supplement. So long story short I will be cautious of putting things in my system. But since it was a "vitamin" I thought that it was ok...so thanks for this information


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Feb 26, 2011)

Guilty as charged! I took Nioxin for over a year and I took 2 pills a day. Femme is right about overdosing on Vitamin A. Before I started taking Nioxin I researched the recommended dosage for Vitamin A and made sure that my double dosage of Nioxin plus my multiple vitamins wouldn't create a problem for me.

I definitely think Nioxin gave me good growth, even my friends were amazed how fast and healthy my hair was growing out. At least two of them started using Nioxin because of my results and they also got good results. I stopped using Nioxin about 2 months ago only because I got a good deal of Andrew Lessman's Hair, Skin and Nails. But I still think Nioxin is a great product.

As far as noticing results, I saw quicker results with nails but I honestly didn't notice any thing major with my hair until I finished my first bottle. My hair was growing out faster and thicker.

I started doubling up on my Nioxin pills because of a thread on here about faster results when you double up on Nioxin. A couple of us tried it and got great results, and I know some ladies on here still double up so maybe they'll come in here and answer your questions. I'll do a search for the thread that started it all ... I'll come back and post if I find it.


----------



## Lita (Feb 26, 2011)

Bumping for you....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## brown_skin_poppin (Feb 26, 2011)

I have been taking them for about 5 months and started doubling the dosage about 2 months ago. I have noticed an increase in hair growth but im not sure if im just having a growth spurt or if its the vitamins and im transitioning and my new growth is so thick and the shrinkage is unbelievable so i cant really tell.


----------



## brown_skin_poppin (Feb 26, 2011)

^ oh yea i also apply JBCO w/ MTG and coconut oil every other night to my scalp


----------



## CoutureMe06 (Feb 26, 2011)

Can someone post a link? There are different variations and I want to make sure I'm looking at the right one? 

TIA


----------



## blueberryd (Feb 26, 2011)

ijust ordered some today.  iPlan on taking 1 nioxin pill every day.  Also planning on taking biotin and msm 3x/week.  We'll see how it goes!


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Feb 27, 2011)

femmedusiecle said:


> Someone here mentioned that they'd double the dose if they want to (or something like that) but I'd be cautious. Why? Bc you dno't want to overdose on certain ingredients such as Vitamin A, which is listed as the first ingredient, therefore making it more potent than the last ingredient. OD'ing on Vitamin A is hazardous because it's fat soluble not water soluble. That means that your body will store it rather than regularly excrete it. No one wants to suffer from a vitamin toxicity. So, that's one reason why following recommended doses is important. If you want to increase, def talk to your doctor.



I agree with what your saying and actually if memory serves me correctly most substances, other than the ones intended for extended time release will leave your body in twelve hours. I was told once by a herbalist that for maximum results take one vitamin every 12 hours that way it stays in your system more steadily and consistently...check with a professional 1st but that is better than double up because in most cases your body will eliminate the excess and you will be wasting your money.

Most products are based on the average male body weight, mass and caloric intake so most women are getting more than their average dose anyway.


----------



## msdarknlovely (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies
Okay so to those that are starting to take nioxin can you guys take pics of your starting and after lets say a month of doubling the results. I'll record my results as well...And I tried searching for the thread that me mentioned the ladies doubling the dosage but google for some reason won't route me the tht thread...


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Feb 27, 2011)

SeeLexus said:


> I have been taking them since Decemeber, and I love them ( and i am only taking 1 per day) But you will notice hair growth *everywhere*. My _Eyebrows, Eyelashes_, legs, arm pits have also grown faster LOL ..but I am currently grazing...mid back, and I think If they keep working this good, I may be full midback/approaching waist length by the end of the year


 
Oh gawd thank u! I ordered mine last week simply because I haven't been taking anything at all and I really want my lashes and especially my brows to fill in as well oh man I hope this works like that for me! I would have ordered Lilash and Librow but uh.....gas is 3.20 now, lol.


----------



## msdarknlovely (Feb 27, 2011)

CoutureMe06 said:


> Can someone post a link? There are different variations and I want to make sure I'm looking at the right one?
> 
> TIA


 
These are the vitamins I'm using if thats what your asking....
http://haircarenews.us/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/nioxin-vitamins-complex-300x300.jpg


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 27, 2011)

I will have mine this week. I ordered it this weekend. I can't wait to see the results  I am definitely recording my results. I hope i'm amazed.


----------



## drmuffin (Feb 27, 2011)

I gotta stop reading these threads cuz y'all are hurting my wallet now...


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 27, 2011)

Subbing for the before/after.
When you all post your pics, can you also say what your normal growth rate is? Because if you get .75" regularly, obviously it wouldn't be attributed to the Nioxin if you got .75" again since you already have an elevated growth rate.
I'm looking for a vitamin to replace my daily multi with something geared more towards hair and nails, so this looks like a good option.


----------



## msdarknlovely (Feb 27, 2011)

^^ I know that I shouldbe taking a multi vitamin but I don't...So my growth rate is really slow...So if these vitamins are doing what others say then I will definately notice the difference. 

Oh and someone stated that you could possible do harm by increasing the dosage...I checked out the servings and this site...
http://www.supplementquality.com/news/multi_vitamin_chart.html

From the serving and site all should be good with increasing the dossage


----------



## msdarknlovely (Feb 27, 2011)

bumping for more reviews....


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 27, 2011)

msdarknlovely: If you're going from taking nothing to taking it everyday, you may get a drastic result not typical of someone who already takes vitamins and switches to Nioxin (unless that person's diet completely sucks). Hopefully more people who take vitamins regularly will post pics as well so I can get an idea of whether or not to purchase.


----------



## msdarknlovely (Feb 27, 2011)

^^^Good info but wouldn't it be best not to use anything else...b/c how would you know if its the vitamins that are working or another product???  IDK I always thought that its best to use one thing at a time...at least when taking anything internally...


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 27, 2011)

^^ No, I'd be replacing my multi with Nioxin. I meant, if you go from taking no vitamins whatsoever on a regular basis to suddenly taking Nioxin. For instance, when I first began taking multivitamins, my overall health thrived, including my hair. If Nioxin is going to be your first vitamin, you may get a drastic change just as a result from taking the vitamins when you weren't taking anything at all. If someone who is already taking multivitamins and is (ideally) at the best health they can be (unless her diet really sucks), switches to Nioxin and experiences an elevated growth rate, then it could be a direct result of the Nioxin, provided she doesn't change anything else while taking it. I hope that makes sense. Since I already take a multi, I need to see someone who does the same yet still experiences more growth when switching to Nioxin.


----------



## msdarknlovely (Feb 27, 2011)

^^Gotcha...Point taken...


----------



## bronzebomb (Feb 27, 2011)

I just got tempted and remembered that I am not jumping on another bandwagon!!!!  y'all PJ's are wicked.   What I've got (vitimains, Mega-tek, Castor Oil, creams, Juices & Berries, Henna, oils, Ouidad combs, tangle Teezer, etc) will have to do!

I may eat more spinach and salmon.  Healthy foods work too!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 27, 2011)

drmuffin said:


> I gotta stop reading these threads cuz y'all are hurting my wallet now...





REALLY. I ordered the pills off amazon yesterday, and went into the BSS today for a HAIR dryer and saw them there, and HAD to get them lol!!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 27, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Subbing for the before/after.
> When you all post your pics, can you also say what your normal growth rate is? Because if you get .75" regularly, obviously it wouldn't be attributed to the Nioxin if you got .75" again since you already have an elevated growth rate.
> I'm looking for a vitamin to replace my daily multi with something geared more towards hair and nails, so this looks like a good option.



Definitely. My normal growth rate is non existent I think lol.  If these pill work for me, I promise you guys will be buying off the shelfs. Because my hair is in a mess right now. So hopefully all of my Happy Hair Caring will pay off.


----------



## Princess4real (Feb 27, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Oh gawd thank u! I ordered mine last week simply because I haven't been taking anything at all and I really want my lashes and especially my brows to fill in as well oh man I hope this works like that for me! I would have ordered Lilash and Librow but uh.....*gas is 3.20 now, lol*.



Word to the mutha!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 27, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> REALLY. I ordered the pills off amazon yesterday, and went into the BSS today for a HAIR dryer and saw them there, and HAD to get them lol!!


Now there's a *TRUE* PJ for y'all!!! 



growinghealthyhair said:


> Definitely. My normal growth rate is non existent I think lol.  If these pill work for me, I promise you guys will be buying off the shelfs. Because my hair is in a mess right now. So hopefully all of my Happy Hair Caring will pay off.



Girl, it ain't no nonexistent! You're alive! It has to be growing, and if not, you need to go to the doctor!!! Nioxin ain't gon help that! You may just not be retaining like you want.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 27, 2011)

bronzebomb said:


> I just got tempted and remembered that I am not jumping on another bandwagon!!!!  y'all PJ's are wicked.   What I've got (vitimains, Mega-tek, Castor Oil, creams, Juices & Berries, Henna, oils, Ouidad combs, tangle Teezer, etc) will have to do!
> 
> I may eat more spinach and salmon.  Healthy foods work too!



I need to find out what foods I should eat for healthy hair!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 27, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Now there's a *TRUE* PJ for y'all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, it ain't no nonexistent! You're alive! It has to be growing, and if not, you need to go to the doctor!!! Nioxin ain't gon help that! You may just not be retaining like you want.





lol. PJ indeed lol!!!  And I was joking, my hair does grow  Just very slow. And i'm newly natural, Relaxers just arent' my friend. I can't wait to see how well my hair flourishes without the relaxed ends holding it back. It looks so much more healthier now! I love it!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 27, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> lol. PJ indeed lol!!!  And I was joking, my hair does grow  Just very slow. And i'm newly natural, Relaxers just arent' my friend. I can't wait to see how well my hair flourishes without the relaxed ends holding it back. It looks so much more healthier now! I love it!



Oh ok, girl! I was genuinely concerned!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 27, 2011)

You know you have to laugh at yourself sometimes.  I'm finally listening to my hair. So now it is improving. And I think these vitamins are going to help! I'm gong from NOTHING. So hopefully i see those dramatic changes! Even if it's just thickeness.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Feb 28, 2011)

I ran out of biotin and I want to replace my multi-vitamin so I'm really thinking about this.


----------



## carletta (Feb 28, 2011)

bumping for more replies


----------



## carletta (Feb 28, 2011)

ok....I just ordered 2 bottles of this to try....plus I'm already using the ovation hair sytem. So this should work..... what ya think ladies............


----------



## msdarknlovely (Mar 1, 2011)

Okay so ladies this thread must be hella popular b/c I just went to purchase something on Amazon...I know I need to hide the credit card...But anyway the vendor that i purchased the vitamins from then already increased the prices...not by much but still...Okay and now I don't know if its the vitamins or the doo gro but its only been 3 days and I'm feeling peach fuzz...


----------



## msdarknlovely (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh and ladies is it just me? but since taking these vitamins I noticed that my appetitie has decreased...So far I have no real complaints...But I'm going to give it more time...Any updates or reviews???


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 1, 2011)

msdarknlovely said:


> Oh and ladies is it just me? but since taking these vitamins I noticed that my appetitie has decreased...So far I have no real complaints...But I'm going to give it more time...Any updates or reviews???





Wow. I hope not. I need to amp up my appetiete. Havne't noticed, but i've only been taking them for TWO days.


What Topical Growth Aids are you ladies using?? I was using Mega-Tek BEfore. Is Cell Ovation That much different?


----------



## msdarknlovely (Mar 1, 2011)

Girl please I wish I had your problem...I need to lose a few so that was an added bonus...I was actually just sitting here recapping what i ate and was like thats it??...I noticed the same thing yesterday...But I was going to order mega tek today...From what I read I believe one is for growth and the other is used primarily for thickening...Oh and of course ones for humans and the others intended use is for animals


----------



## omnipadme (Mar 1, 2011)

Here are the totals for 2 Nioxin a day (I keep track of all my vits):

        Vitamins:   Nioxin       Vitamin A   2500 IU       Thiamin (B1)   3 mg       Vitamin C   60 mg       Riboflavin   3.4 mg       Niacin   50 mg       Vitamin B6   4 mg       Folic Acid   400 mg       Cobalamin (B12)   12 mcg       Vitamin D   400 IU       Biotin   600 mg       Pantothenetic Acid   50 mg       Zinc   6 mg       Proprietary Blend   470 mg   
*per 2 pills

The recommended daily allowance for vitamin A is 5000 international  units (IU) for adults and 8000 IU for pregnant or lactating women. 

The estimated toxic dose is about* 25,000 IU/kg.*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 1, 2011)

For emphasis...



omnipadme said:


> Here are the totals for 2 Nioxin a day (I keep track of all my vits):
> 
> Vitamins: Nioxin Vitamin A 2500 IU Thiamin (B1) 3 mg Vitamin C 60 mg Riboflavin 3.4 mg Niacin 50 mg Vitamin B6 4 mg Folic Acid 400 mg Cobalamin (B12) 12 mcg Vitamin D 400 IU Biotin 600 mg Pantothenetic Acid 50 mg Zinc 6 mg Proprietary Blend 470 mg
> *per 2 pills
> ...


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Mar 2, 2011)

**WonderWoman** said:


> Guilty as charged! I took Nioxin for over a year and I took 2 pills a day. Femme is right about overdosing on Vitamin A. Before I started taking Nioxin I researched the recommended dosage for Vitamin A and made sure that my double dosage of Nioxin plus my multiple vitamins wouldn't create a problem for me.
> 
> I definitely think Nioxin gave me good growth, even my friends were amazed how fast and healthy my hair was growing out. At least two of them started using Nioxin because of my results and they also got good results. I stopped using Nioxin about 2 months ago only because I got a good deal of Andrew Lessman's Hair, Skin and Nails. But I still think Nioxin is a great product.
> 
> ...


 

Does anyone know the link to this thread? I've been trying to find it through the search and can't locate it.


----------



## drmuffin (Mar 4, 2011)

So I finally got my 90 ct bottle today...gonna try the "doubling up" thing. Now if y'all suggest ONE MORE THING to buy...I'm coming after all of y'all :210:


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 4, 2011)

I am back on Nioxin. I had 12 left from a 90-count bottle and decided to start using them again yesterday. My supplements won't be here until next Thursday - the 10th-, so here's how I am going to take them:

3/4: Take 2
3/5: Take 1
3/6: Take 1
3/7: Take 2
3/8: Take 2
3/9: Take 2

I got them off of amazon for $21.24 using the Subscribe and Save option. My shipment is scheduled to come every 90 days


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 5, 2011)

drmuffin said:


> So I finally got my 90 ct bottle today...gonna try the "doubling up" thing. Now if y'all suggest ONE MORE THING to buy...I'm coming after all of y'all :210:



LMAO...I know right??? I bought my 90 ct bottle on Sunday and got them in the mail last night. I took my first pill this morning. I plan on taking 1 every 12 hrs.


----------



## carletta (Mar 6, 2011)

b...u...m...p


----------



## CurlyMoo (Mar 9, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I glanced at the post ElleP provided and the ingredients don't appear malicious in anyway.....so I'd double-up if I wanted to.  Try it for a month and see if it works.
> 
> *Shrugs*



Please, keep us posted.

ETA: Is anyone experiencing any side effects like weight gain?


----------



## msdarknlovely (Mar 10, 2011)

bumping for more reviews....


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm still using my nioixin. About a month in! I think my hair health is definitely improving. Slowly but surely. I am also taking the GNC hair skin and nail program. I hAd began taking then but I am going to focus on the noxin but want to finish these out. So instead of two hsn vitamins I take one and take a nioxin along with one collagen and one evening primrose oil caplet


----------



## msdarknlovely (Mar 14, 2011)

I've seen improvements as well...I had alot of breakage around my edges to where there were visible small bald spots...Now they've all filled in...I'm happy with this but I want more growth, but its only been a couple of weeks...also I have a full weave in  right now that I'm taking out next week so I cann't wait...


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 14, 2011)

msdarknlovely said:


> Oh and ladies is it just me? but since taking these vitamins I noticed that my appetitie has decreased...So far I have no real complaints...But I'm going to give it more time...Any updates or reviews???



msdarknlovely


NOPE NOPE NOPE!! My appetite has increased BIG time. And i'm so happy about that!!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 14, 2011)

msdarknlovely

I have a full weave in as well. I have only had mine in less than 4 weeks, and I have more new growth than I usually would have. I'm so ready to take this down.  I'm taking it down after 6 weeks to check my results.


----------



## msdarknlovely (Mar 14, 2011)

^^^Yeah everyones bodies different...And I'll have to wait and take this weave out to fully see if I've gotten alot of growth. But like I said I'm happy that my edges grew in....


----------



## carletta (Mar 16, 2011)

I JUST WANNA THANK YOU LADIES FOR INTRODUCING THIS TO ME...I WISH I COULD HUG EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU FOR THIS  !!!!!! THIS STUFF IS THA TRUTH FOR HAIR AND NAILS !!!!!!!...................................PLUS ....I'M USING THE WHOLE OVATION HAIR LINE !!!!!!! KISSSEEEEESSSS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## omnipadme (Mar 17, 2011)

drmuffin said:


> So I finally got my 90 ct bottle today...gonna try the "doubling up" thing. Now if y'all suggest ONE MORE THING to buy...I'm coming after all of y'all :210:



kelp supplements/brahmi amla oil/sulfur!!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 20, 2011)

My edges are filling in nicely. Not sure if its the nioxin(been using this almost a month) or the suflur mix(been using this a week)

Sent from my Droid using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 20, 2011)

msdarknlovely said:


> I've seen improvements as well...I had alot of breakage around my edges to where there were visible small bald spots...Now they've all filled in...I'm happy with this but I want more growth, but its only been a couple of weeks...also I have a full weave in  right now that I'm taking out next week so I cann't wait...



ihave massive breakage around my front and along my edges  yur tempting the heck outta me!  

if ican buy it locally I'll def be purchasing


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 20, 2011)

To my acne prone ladies, any breakouts from this? If not, I'm going for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been taking this consistently now for 2 weeks (one every 7 hrs). I really hope and pray that this vitamin can help with my shedding. My shedding is making me so depressed. I feel like I'm gonna have a major setback. Nothing I'm doing is working to stop it. Plus I think its shedding and breakage. I dc weekly. Do protein (hardcore) every 8 weeks and keep my hair moisturized (ORS moisturizer) when needed and my hair is STILL shedding and breaking. Haven't had heat in my hair for 3 weeks now and have been bunning or doing braid out buns for the past month.


----------



## SeeLexus (Mar 20, 2011)

NO acne breakouts!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 20, 2011)

BlackMasterPiece

No breakouts here!!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 20, 2011)

SeeLexus growinghealthyhair thanks for the reply! What kinda acne do you have? I'm oily and moderately acne prone. After your replies I'm thinking I'm gonna give it a go! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## carameldelight87 (Mar 20, 2011)

Y'all have got me! Somebody said they were lookin for something to buy from Amazon and I do the same thing! Ever since I signed up for the 1 year free trial of Amazon Prime as a student and get free 2-day shipping, I'm always tryin to buy somethin just to see how fast it gets here. Lol.

But I don't take any vitamins at all, have never used a growth aid of any kind whether it be megatek, msg, or whatever else you hair gurus know about. I've been letting my hair grow at it's own rate (which is pretty slow), so I'm excited to see if this works.

I pray I can actually be consistent w/ these things though, I suck at routines. It's my ADD. erplexed

Unfortunately, I don't know my exact growth rate. I know my longest section of hair is 16" from crown to end. I'm an inch shy of APL, since on me it would be 17" (I'm 5'8). I will post each week or every other week to show my results. I'm excited!


----------



## blueberryd (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been using the nioxin pills for a couple of weeks---no acne/skin related problems yet...or any other side effects


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm going to start on Nioxin again after I finish my NSI HSN formula.  I took Nioxin in the past, but that was a while ago and I wasn't consistent at all.  I plan to double up.

HHG!!!


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Mar 20, 2011)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> To my acne prone ladies, any breakouts from this? If not, I'm going for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

I was waiting on someone else to bring this up! I have cystic acne and since starting the Nioxin, the breakouts seem to have gotten worse and I found out its from the Bladderwrack that's in the proprietary blend. Bladderwrack is from seaweed or sea kelp but basically it's iodine, which makes acne worse. So for me....yeah it has made the acne worse, and the pimples hurt more too but it may not do so for others.


----------



## mccray689 (Mar 20, 2011)

Anybody use Nutri-Ox vitamins from Sallys which is supposed to be a cheaper version of nioxin


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 20, 2011)

mccray689 said:


> Anybody use Nutri-Ox vitamins from Sallys which is supposed to be a cheaper version of nioxin



I haven't, but it's not really cheaper since u can get the 90 count of Nioxin from amazon for less than $20 vs. the 30 count of Sally's version for 12.99.


----------



## mccray689 (Mar 20, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> I haven't, but it's not really cheaper since u can get the 90 count of Nioxin from amazon for less than $20 vs. the 30 count of Sally's version for 12.99.


Thanks for pointing this out!


----------



## Lita (Mar 20, 2011)

trendsetta25 said:


> I've been taking this consistently now for 2 weeks (one every 7 hrs). I really hope and pray that this vitamin can help with my shedding. My shedding is making me so depressed. I feel like I'm gonna have a major setback. Nothing I'm doing is working to stop it. Plus I think its shedding and breakage. I dc weekly. Do protein (hardcore) every 8 weeks and keep my hair moisturized (ORS moisturizer) when needed and my hair is STILL shedding and breaking. Haven't had heat in my hair for 3 weeks now and have been bunning or doing braid out buns for the past month.




trendsetta25

*Not to scare you..May-be you should go to your PCP & get/complete blood work-up..Just to be on the safe side (to see if any-thing else) is going on.....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 21, 2011)

I really need to stop coming in these threads! Lol! 

Just purchased 90-day supply from Amazon.

I currently (not very consistently) taking a prenatal vit, MSM, Flaxseed oil, Fish Oil, Saw Palmetto, B-Complex, and Garlic. I have NO IDEA if they've been effective. I feel like when I take them consistently, I see good results. However, I hate taking pills anyway... and most days the thought of (9) of them keeps me from even going there, hence my inconsistency.

When these arrive, I plan on just taking Nioxin and nothing else... every 12 hours, 9am and 9pm. I'll report back here how that goes .


----------



## Mariela73 (Mar 21, 2011)

msdarknlovely said:


> I've seen improvements as well...I had alot of breakage around my edges to where there were visible small bald spots...Now they've all filled in...I'm happy with this but I want more growth, but its only been a couple of weeks...also I have a full weave in right now that I'm taking out next week so I cann't wait...


 
How long did it take for your edges to fill in?


----------



## msdarknlovely (Mar 21, 2011)

^^^ I started this thread when I started taking the nioxin, and I kid you not my edges were so bad that I went to a dermatologist...I made a thread asking for help a couple months ago, yes a couple of months and they still hadn't grewn in which scared me. But after taking the nioxin for what 3 weeks they are filled in, its a month now and they are so full!!! I was surprised since I'm really hard on myself when it comes to my hair. 
So far so good!!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Mar 21, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> I was waiting on someone else to bring this up! I have cystic acne and since starting the Nioxin, the breakouts seem to have gotten worse and I found out its from the Bladderwrack that's in the proprietary blend. Bladderwrack is from seaweed or sea kelp but basically it's iodine, which makes acne worse. So for me....yeah it has made the acne worse, and the pimples hurt more too but it may not do so for others.



I usually get cystic acne really bad, especially when taking biotin, and have been taking 2 nioxin a day for a little over a month and no cystic acne. I do drink at least 64oz of water a day and take a Stress B complex 2x daily, contains B complex along with vitamin C and zinc, because I heard this helps with contracting the biotin so not to cause cystic acne.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lita said:


> @trendsetta25
> 
> *Not to scare you..May-be you should go to your PCP & get/complete blood work-up..Just to be on the safe side (to see if any-thing else) is going on.....
> 
> ...



@Lita thanks...i will do that


----------



## omnipadme (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been taking Nioxin 2 a day since mid January and I'm just now starting to see the results in my hair and nails. I was taking two at a time, but since I switched to one in the morning & one at night I'm now seeing the results. Increasing my water intake and taking all my vitamins with kefir has also been a major factor. My hair grows fast normally (3/4-1inch per month), but with all my growth aids I'm aiming for 2 inches/month (I know, high hopes lol).


----------



## Mariela73 (Mar 22, 2011)

msdarknlovely said:


> ^^^ I started this thread when I started taking the nioxin, and I kid you not my edges were so bad that I went to a dermatologist...I made a thread asking for help a couple months ago, yes a couple of months and they still hadn't grewn in which scared me. But after taking the nioxin for what 3 weeks they are filled in, its a month now and they are so full!!! I was surprised since I'm really hard on myself when it comes to my hair.
> So far so good!!


  Thanks msdarnlovely.  This is very encouraging.


----------



## Lita (Mar 22, 2011)

omnipadme said:


> I've been taking Nioxin 2 a day since mid January and I'm just now starting to see the results in my hair and nails. I was taking two at a time, but since I switched to one in the morning & one at night I'm now seeing the results. Increasing my water intake and taking all my vitamins with kefir has also been a major factor. My hair grows fast normally (3/4-1inch per month), but with all my growth aids I'm aiming for 2 inches/month (I know, high hopes lol).



omnipadme  Kefir Milk,is AWESOME I drink it with my daily vitamins & it really helps with absorption..

*I drink Kefir Coconut milk & blend it with berries...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 22, 2011)

interesting thread!!! I wondre if this is as good as Hairfinity....


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 22, 2011)

or better LOL..decisions, decisions, decisions......


----------



## carameldelight87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I got my Nioxin in the mail yesterday. (I love Amazon Prime) I'll start takin it tomorrow.  I'm going to do 1 pill every 12 hours since that seems to have worked better for others. I don't take any other vitamins so I'm not afraid of an overdose or anything. I drink mainly water now anyway, but I'm going to make sure I pay extra attention to my water intake. I hear that helps.

I'm gonna take some before pics (or do a before video) tonight too and possibly do a length check if I can. Geeked!


----------



## carletta (Mar 23, 2011)

OK.......THIS IS FOR EVERY ONE WORRIED ABOUT TOXIN LEVELS ...( WORRIED ABOUT TAKING 2 A DAY !)



SpecialGifts.com
Exceptional Values. Save Big! 
GrandmasRemedies.com
Quality Vitamins and Supplements 
EntrepreneurismBible.com
Your bible for entrepreneurism and personal development. 
Home

Search 
Holisticonline Home

Inspirational Reading 
Healthy Recipes

Nutrition & Diet

Meditation 
Prayer/ Spirituality

Selected Prayers

Preferred Providers 
Conditions/ Treatments 
Alternative Therapies 
Feedback 
Alternative Medicine 
Stress Management

Yoga

Register 
Media

Herbal Medicine

   Nutrition    

Potentially Toxic Dosages and Side Effects of Nutrients
Nutrition Infocenter
Nutrient Toxic Dosage Symptoms and Diseases 
Biotin n/a No side effects from oral administration at therapeutic doses have been reported 
Boron >10 mg No side effects reported 
Calcium >2,000 mg Drowsiness, extreme lethargy, impaired absorption of iron, zinc and manganese, calcium deposits in tissues throughout body, mimicking cancer on X-ray 
Carotene >300 mg Orange discoloration of skin, weakness, low blood pressure, weight loss, low white cell count 
Chromium >50 mg Dermatitis, intestinal ulcers, kidney and liver impairment 
Copper 15 mg Fatigue, poor memory, depression, insomnia, increased production of free radicals, may suppress immune function. Violent vomiting and diarrhea. Cooking acid foods in unlined copper pots can lead to toxic accumulation of copper. 
Fluoride, acute 500 mg Poisons several enzymes, (5,000 mg lethal) 
Fluoride, chronic 5 mg Fluorosis (white patches on teeth), bone abnormalities. 
Folic acid 15 mg Abdominal distention, loss of appetite, nausea, sleep disturbances, may interfere with zinc absorption, may prevent recognition of vitamin B12 deficiency  
Iodine 2 mg Thyroid impairment, iodine poisoning or sensitivity reaction. 
Iron 25 mg Intestinal upset, interferes with zinc and copper absorption, loss of appetite, not safe for those with iron storage disorders such as hemosiderosis, idiopathic hemochromatosis, or thalassemias. Toxic build-up in liver, pancreas, and heart. 
Magnesium N/A Diarrhea at large dosages of poorly absorbed forms (like Epsom salts). Disturbed nervous system function because the calcium-to-magnesium ratio is unbalanced; catharsis, hazard to persons with poor kidney function. 
Manganese 75 mg Toxicity only reported in those working in manganese mines or drinking from contaminated water supplies, which results in loss of appetite, neurological damage, loss of memory, hallucinations, hyperirritability, elevation of blood pressure, liver damage. Mask-like facial expression, blurred speech, involuntary laughing, spastic gait, hand tremors. 
Niacin (B3), acute 100 mg Transient flushing, headache, cramps, nausea, vomiting 
Niacin (B3), chronic 3 gm Anorexia, abnormal glucose tolerance, gastric ulceration, elevated liver enzymes. Excessive uric acid in blood, possibly leading to gout. See Thiamin. 
Pantothenic acid (B5) High dose Occasional diarrhea. Increased need for thiamin, possibly causing thiamin deficiency symptoms. 
Phosphorous High dose Distortion of calcium-to-phosphorus ratio, creating relative deficiency of calcium. 
Potassium High dose Mental impairment, weakness. Excessive potassium in blood, causing muscular paralysis and abnormal heart rhythms. 
Pyridoxine (B6) 300 mg Sensory and motor impairment. Dependency on high doses, leading to deficiency symptoms when one returns to normal amounts. 
Riboflavin B2) N/A No toxic effects have been noted. See Thiamin. 
Selenium 750 micro gm Diabetes, garlic-breath odor, immune impairment, loss of hair and nails, irritability, pallor, skin lesions, tooth decay, nausea, weakness, yellowish skin  
Thiamin (B1) N/A No toxic effects noted for humans after oral administration. However, since B Vitamins are interdependent, excess of one may produce deficiency of others. 
Vitamin A, acute (infant) 75,000 IU Anorexia, bulging fontanelles, hyperirritability, vomiting 
Vitamin A, acute (adult) 2 million IU Headache, drowsiness, nausea, vomiting  
Vitamin A, chronic (infant) 10,000 IU Premature epiphyseal bone closing, long bone growth retardation 
Vitamin A, chronic (adult) 50,000 IU Anorexia, headache, bluffed vision, loss of hair, bleeding lips, cracking and peeling skin, muscular stiffness and pain, severe liver enlargement and damage, anemia, fetal abnormalities (pregnant women must be very careful), menstrual irregularities, extreme fatigue, liver damage, injury to brain and nervous system. 
Vitamin B12 (Cobalamin) N/A No side effects from oral administration have been reported. (See thiamin) 
Vitamin C, acute 10 gm Nausea, diarrhea, flatulence 
Vitamin C, chronic 3 gm Increased urinary oxalate and uric acid levels in rare cases, impaired carotene utilization, chelation (binding of vitamin C with minerals) and resultant loss of minerals may occur, sudden discontinuation can cause rebound scurvy. Kidney and bladder stones, urinary tract irritation, increased tendency for blood to clot, breakdown of red blood cells in persons with certain common genetic disorders (such as glucose-6-phosphate dehydrogenase deficiency, common in persons of African origin), may induce B12 deficiency. 
Vitamin D, acute 70,000 IU Loss of appetite, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, headache, excessive urination, excessive thirst  
Vitamin D, chronic 10,000 IU Weight loss, pallor, constipation, fever, hypocalcaemia. In infants, calcium deposits in kidneys and excessive calcium in blood; in adults, calcium deposits throughout the body (may be mistaken for cancer) (pregnant women must be careful), deafness, nausea, kidney stones, fragile bones, high blood pressure, high blood cholesterol, increased lead absorption. 
Vitamin E 1,000 IU The safe dose is probably over 2,000, but some people experience weakness, fatigue, exacerbation of hypertension, increased activity of anticoagulants at 1,000 IU, while some research shows that as little as 300 IU can slow down the immune system. Can destroy some Vitamin K made in the gut. A small amount of immune suppression is probably a reasonable trade off for vitamin E's much needed antioxidant activity. 
Vitamin K   No known toxicity with natural (phylloquinone); synthetic (menadione), while relatively safe, when administered to infants may cause hemolytic and liver enlargement. Anemia in laboratory animals. 
Zinc 75 mg Gastrointestinal irritation, vomiting, adverse changes in HDL/LDL cholesterol ratios, impaired immunity. Nausea, anemia, bleeding in stomach, premature birth and stillbirth, abdominal pain, fever. Can aggravate marginal copper deficiency. May produce atherosclerosis. 

[Diet and Nutrition Home][HolisticOnLine Home]





1stholistic.com and Holisticonline.com are developed and maintained by ICBS, Inc.
Send mail to: info[USER=23916]holi[/USER]sticonline.com with comments about this web site.
Copyright © 1998-2009 ICBS, Inc. Terms of Use
All Rights Reserved.




IF YOU LADIES WANT TO SEE THIS  IN CHART FORM GO TO :http://1stholistic.com/Nutrition/hol_nutr-toxic-dosages.htm


----------



## OneShinyface (Mar 23, 2011)

Can someone upload a pic of the actual tablet? I have to choke down Advil liqui-gels so I want to make sure I can actually take them before I buy them.
TIA!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Mar 23, 2011)

OneShinyface said:


> Can someone upload a pic of the actual tablet? I have to choke down Advil liqui-gels so I want to make sure I can actually take them before I buy them.
> TIA!


 
I took a picture of it next to a dime so you can kinda gauge the size of it. I don't have a hard time taking them and a lot of women on here that don't like to take pills say they don't have a hard time getting it down.

Hope this helps.


----------



## YasashiiSekai (Mar 23, 2011)

Anybody trying the shampoo or conditioner? I'm thinking of getting the conditioner. I saw some at costco today.


----------



## OneShinyface (Mar 26, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I took a picture of it next to a dime so you can kinda gauge the size of it. I don't have a hard time taking them and a lot of women on here that don't like to take pills say they don't have a hard time getting it down.
> 
> Hope this helps.



THANK YOU so much for doing this!!! I think if I break it in half or maybe into 3 parts,  I can do it.

Truly appreciate this!!!


----------



## An_gell (Mar 26, 2011)

NinjaBear said:


> Anybody trying the shampoo or conditioner? I'm thinking of getting the conditioner. I saw some at costco today.




I have been using the scalp therapy conditioner for natural fine hair and I really like it.  It has helped thicken up my hair, even though I only use it once a week because I got a smaller bottle at a local store so I'm trying to stretch it out.  They had the 10 oz bottle for like $18 which is expensive to me since the bottle is pretty small and I need to use a lot so I can't use it every wash.  I plan on ordering the 33 oz bottle from amazon for $23 which is a pretty good price for a larger bottle.


----------



## detroitdiva (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok, adding my two cents... I purchased some of these before even viewing this thread. 

TRU STORY:

I was at the grocery store earlier this month and ran into a friend of mine that went natural last year. Her hair was so long, thick and healthy. She bc around the beginning of last year cause I saw her in Feb. 2010 and her hair was very short. Anywho, when I saw her, her hair was mid back and full. I asked her how did she grow her hair so damm fast?? She told me about nioxin and how she took two a day for the 1st six months, and then 3 a day for the next six. She said that a girlfriend of hers lost her hair from breast cancer and the doctor recommended them. He told her to take them in that dosage schedule so the body wouldn't develop a tolerance for them. The doctor also told her to take them for a year to experience more permanent and long lasting results. I was like, shut the funk up!!! OMG! So I order six bottles to start off and I just received them in the mail. I knew her hair could not grow that long by itself. She never had long hair ever in her life and it was absolutely gorge! 

I will try to post picture updates and everything, but sheesh....sometimes, you don't need pictures to know a good thing when you hear it. Also, the doctor says that it is important to take them EVERYDAY to ensure that the nutrients are always in your body for the vitamins to work properly. This is not something that will work with occasional usage. Also, she told me after continuous daily usage, she saw immediate results of more thickness and about an inch and a half new growth after about three weeks. She said in four months, she went from above EL to shoulder length. Now, explain that?? I have four months to spare, do you?? I hope this helps. I will be growing my hair down to the floor!!! Yippie


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Mar 27, 2011)

OneShinyface said:


> THANK YOU so much for doing this!!! I think if I break it in half or maybe into 3 parts,  I can do it.
> 
> Truly appreciate this!!!



No problem. Anytime I can help. Let us know how it goes. I'm sure you won't have any problems.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Mar 27, 2011)

detroitdiva said:


> Ok, adding my two cents... I purchased some of these before even viewing this thread.
> 
> TRU STORY:
> 
> ...




WOW!!! EL to SL in 4 months!! Now that is what I'm talking about. I have been taking mine since mid February twice a day. I hope I'm having growth like she did.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Mar 27, 2011)

detroitdiva said:


> Ok, adding my two cents... I purchased some of these before even viewing this thread.
> 
> TRU STORY:
> 
> ...


 
I've been hearing RAVE reviews about this vitamin.  I actually tried it a few years ago but honestly was not anywhere near consistant.  I plan on ordering about 6 bottles.  One 90 capsule bottle will last 45 days if taking them 2 times a day.  360 (4 bottles) capsules will last 4 months at 2 capsules a day then I will increase it to three to see if I just didnt give it a chance to work.... YOur friends results are amazing though and combined with everything I am doing with my hair this year I hope to have a similar story....


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 27, 2011)

detroitdiva: Whoa. You sold me with that story... Ordering enough to try twice a day for 4 months!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 27, 2011)

That was a fantastic review detroitdiva. Thanks


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 27, 2011)

OneShinyface said:


> THANK YOU so much for doing this!!! I think if I break it in half or maybe into 3 parts,  I can do it.
> 
> Truly appreciate this!!!


What I like about it is that it's thinner than most vitamin pills. I have a really easy time taking them. You might not need to break them at all.


----------



## omnipadme (Mar 27, 2011)

I BC'd January 3rd and I had about 2 inches of growth at the time. I'm on my 2nd 90 count bottle - consistent use- haven't skipped a day. There was a post on here that talked about a growth burst after 3 months. I have about 2 weeks to go til I hit the 3 month mark. My hair definitely feels thicker & I've taken weekly -sometimes biweekly - length check pics since feb. I'm at 4 inches right now, trimmed last week . I'll gladly be the Ginnie pig for BSL, lets see if this stuff is all its cracked up to be 

Starting Pics: 3/37/2011



*sorry for the blur


----------



## Lita (Mar 27, 2011)

NinjaBear said:


> Anybody trying the shampoo or conditioner? I'm thinking of getting the conditioner. I saw some at costco today.



I use #8 conditioner on my scalp 3min before I rinse & so far I like the results..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 27, 2011)

detroitdiva said:


> Ok, adding my two cents... I purchased some of these before even viewing this thread.
> 
> TRU STORY:
> 
> ...


Was she also using Nioxin products or did she only take the pills?


----------



## carletta (Mar 27, 2011)

Well.....I finally went to the doctor for a check this week...told her I was taking  the nioxin etc..etc.... she said that was good !!!! Plus all of my LAB WORK came back ok!! ( _all of my levels were NORMAL _!!!!!!) _SO...ME GONNA KEEP ON TAKIN 2 A-DAY MON !!!!_


----------



## lilpooky (Mar 27, 2011)

I am so tempted to try this...


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats, carletta! That's wonderful news!


----------



## pisceschica (Mar 27, 2011)

I think its a great product. I started using it again in about October. From Oct till about January I was taking one a day and my hair started to thicken up. I have never had a problem with my hairline, specifically my edges. This area has thickened up quite a bit since I have been using it and my baby hairs have gotten longer. Since January when I got my second 90 day bottle my hair has grown faster. I don't know much faster but faster than it normally does. 

My nails have also grown faster and they're stronger than they normally are. 

If you are able to get the 90ct for around $25 including s/h I think its definitely worth a try. They're easy to swallow.


----------



## TheGlamorousLife (Mar 27, 2011)

Subscribe for later.


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 27, 2011)

pisceschica said:


> I think its a great product. I started using it again in about October. From Oct till about January I was taking one a day and my hair started to thicken up. I have never had a problem with my hairline, specifically my edges. This area has thickened up quite a bit since I have been using it and my baby hairs have gotten longer. Since January when I got my second 90 day bottle my hair has grown faster. I don't know much faster but faster than it normally does.
> 
> My nails have also grown faster and they're stronger than they normally are.
> 
> *If you are able to get the 90ct for around $25 including s/h I think its definitely worth a try.* They're easy to swallow.


 

If you happen to have Amazon Prime and then select the subscription option you get your 'free delivery' and 15% off for a total of $20.83 for the 90 count bottle.


----------



## pisceschica (Mar 27, 2011)

nichelle02 said:


> If you happen to have Amazon Prime and then select the subscription option you get your 'free delivery' and 15% off for a total of $20.83 for the 90 count bottle.


I don't have that. I just buy it from a professionals only store for $21.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 27, 2011)

Lita said:


> omnipadme  Kefir Milk,is AWESOME I drink it with my daily vitamins & it really helps with absorption..
> 
> *I drink Kefir Coconut milk & blend it with berries...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




Lita

What does it taste like?!?! I'd love somethign to help absorb my vitamins more


----------



## Lita (Mar 27, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Lita
> 
> What does it taste like?!?! I'd love somethign to help absorb my vitamins more



growinghealthyhair  Hi! I buy the regular kind (vanilla) & add Acia berries powder & it taste like a smoothie..YUMMY!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 27, 2011)

Lita

Don't kid me now lol!!

I'm not sure what Kefir milk is exactly, and where do you get it from?? SMH at me wanting to try something, that I don't even know what it is lol. But I love milk so I wouldn't mind if it tasted similar to milk.


----------



## Lita (Mar 27, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Lita
> 
> Don't kid me now lol!!
> 
> I'm not sure what Kefir milk is exactly, and where do you get it from?? SMH at me wanting to try something, that I don't even know what it is lol. But I love milk so I wouldn't mind if it tasted similar to milk.



growinghealthyhair Hi! The kefir milk I buy is called (So Delicious Kefir Coconut Milk) in the refrigerator section of any health food store...They have different flavors,even ice cream in the freezer area...VERY HEALTHY....

*IF YOU GOOGLE IT/THE LINK WILL COME UP/TYPE IN YOUR ZIP CODE/It will give you the stores in your area that carriers it... 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## omnipadme (Mar 27, 2011)

I 2nd So Delicious- I get the low carb berry version. I used to make my own, but I don't have time too. Kefir is like creamy...er yogurt with about 10-30 goodforyou bacteria as opposed to just the few in yogurt.


----------



## BayAreaDream (Mar 27, 2011)

Detroitdiva has me sold... Oh boy 5 minutes in this thread an I bought it. I have it bad... I'm excited though I bought the 90 count on Amazon an plan on taking 2 a day. My hair line needs help, I hope this helps some =)


----------



## newnyer (Mar 28, 2011)

Awww, mannnnn, ya'll gonna make me up and buy these pills aren't ya???!!   I am almost halfway through my second bottle of hairfinity...no complaints at all but impatient with my edges and nape and want faster results.  I'll definitely hold out for one more month but I'm SERIOUSLY considering switching over to Nioxin now. Any of you ladies have experience with both Hairfinity & Nioxin? If so, could you please give your opinion on both?? (pros, cons)


----------



## THicknLong (Mar 28, 2011)

I am taking them..I don't measure my new growth, but I havent been consistent and the last time I had a relaxer was Jan 21st. I have about 3 inches of new growth on my head. So I would say with these if being consistent you can retain atleast 1inch per month, maybe more. I take 2 a day, and also take viviscal. Im aiming for APL  by the end of June. I have another 90ct bottle at home thinking im going to take 3 a day and see how it works on my hair.


----------



## NicWhite (Mar 28, 2011)

The ladies that have decided to use this......can you post before and after pics?


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 28, 2011)

Ladies, this nioxin it the TRUTH. My edges were RATCHETT. Still are RATCHETT lol. But LESS ratchett now that I have been taking the nioxin for almost 2 months!! I can't wait to get to the third month so I can get that "burst" of growth like everyone else!!! Seriously though, my edges were BARE, baby smooth, and would just never grow back in for some reason they would not grow back in!! (Very bad relaxer//coloring experience snatched em out).

Now I have visible hair there, no it's not completely filled in yet, but I'm telling you, if you see where I CAME from, you ladies would be amazed.  I'm a little embarrassed to show the pics right now :-(  But as soooooooon as they grow in, please believe, I won't mind putting up my testimony.  This has truly been a battle for me. And I thank and love all of you ladies for being so helpful with open arms.

Lita and omnipadme totally going to get the kefir milk today  Thanks alot ladies.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 28, 2011)

NicWhite said:


> The ladies that have decided to use this......can you post before and after pics?





NicWhite 

Hmmm maybe I should show my before/after(only two months).  But cut out my face/etc .

Any other ladies have any pics??

Oh, and i'm also experiencing major growth other places besides just my temples/edges.  I think I have 1inch growth in some places and a little less in others.  Either way, I NEVER have this much growth EVER.  Gotta be the nioxin.  I am also using Sulfur Oil mix, but i only use that on my edges. And the other areas of my hair, is where i'm actually seeing the 1inch of growth.


----------



## detroitdiva (Mar 28, 2011)

she was taking only vitamins.


----------



## French Rouge (Mar 28, 2011)

I want to try these vitamins, but I'm still on the edge. My current HSN vitamins have helped clear up some hormonal acne I was having. I don't want to mess up a good thing by switching up vitamins. I'm gonna keep my eye on this thread though.


----------



## ajenee (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi ladies,  I have been taking nioxin for about 2 weeks now. Just starting my third week today. So far I can def report that my nails are much stronger and I have had a few days where I could feel my scalp tingling. I am taking two a day . I'm going to pick up some kefir milk after work. Hhg


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 28, 2011)

NicWhite: I will be starting on April 1, so I will take pics. I am in braids, though, so I don't know how helpful it'd be since I can't really go by "new growth" because I sweat in and wash my braids once a week, which may cause them to loosen, which might look like new growth but isn't. I hope that makes sense...
But I will definitely try!
Basically, I plan to take them from April - August. By August, I am supposed to be BSL based upon my normal growth rate so, if I am past BSL, then I'll know I got a growth spurt from the Nioxin. I don't get the summer growth spurt like a lot of ladies on the board. I tend to get spurts in the fall/winter.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 28, 2011)

^^^^To Thicknlong, those Viviscal you are taking ain't no joke.  Do you think you could have results from those - did you use those before taking nioxin?  I've used them and they are the bomb.com.  I have two months worth that I may start taking again b4 starting Nioxin.
They are $$, though.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 28, 2011)

Lita
Hey, I did the locator, and it said, Kefir yogurt can be found at Publix?? Do you think this is the same kind?? I just didn't think it'd be this accesible!! lol.


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 28, 2011)

growinghealthyhair Kefir can be found at most grocery stores. It's by the yogurt.

The Nioxin was like $40 for 90 pills at my BSS - I almost want to buy it from Amazon just because the deal is so good!!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 28, 2011)

EllePixie

Thanks!!

I actually ordered the 90 count from Amazon, and saw the 30 day supply in my BSS and had to get it


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 28, 2011)

growinghealthyhair Yea it's like half as much on Amazon! Decisions....


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 28, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> @growinghealthyhair Yea it's like half as much on Amazon! Decisions....


 
Amazon! Amazon! I have used and abused my Amazon Prime membership. I order everything from there since standard delivery is 2 days.


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 29, 2011)

I just realized I'm almost out of MSM and Biotin, so to re-up these it would cost $30 anyway...might as well take the plunge. lol Oh hey rationalization...


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 29, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I just realized I'm almost out of MSM and Biotin, so to re-up these it would cost $30 anyway...might as well take the plunge. lol Oh hey rationalization...


 
Ahhh, rationalization, its the first step to pjism.  (just saying)


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 29, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Ahhh, rationalization, its the first step to pjism.  (just saying)



Hey now, I know what I am.


----------



## BayAreaDream (Mar 29, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> EllePixie
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> I actually ordered the 90 count from Amazon, and saw the 30 day supply in my BSS and had to get it




Same here... I ordered the 90 count off Amazon yesterday for $24.99. Then found a 30 count at the local bss for $19.99 so I bought them an started today. Gee I hope these work for me, I hope they don't break me out or put on weight


----------



## Imani (Mar 29, 2011)

Hmmm, ran out of my usual multi so I may try these instead. As long as they dont' have msm (breaks me out), should be all good. I'm grazing SL right now, trying to make APL by the fall.


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 29, 2011)

I have been eyeing this thread for the past two weeks.  I finally decided to buy the Nioxin last night. I don't have thinning hair (except my sides are a tad bit thin, probably b/c I press them every couple days), and I already have thick hair.  I'm using them to get more hair growth mainly. I will post back to let everyone know my results within a few weeks. :wink2:


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 29, 2011)

I should be getting the Nioxin in the mail tomorrow, but I am going to start in May instead, mostly because I told myself I was going to try the MoeGro oil and bought ALL the ingredients and have yet to make it. Fail. So I am at least going to try that for a month before I try something new.
I'll be following you ladies' progress.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 29, 2011)

Sold...to Janet'...Putting my order in tonight! Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm so bored at work that I just read through this entire thread. I purchased two bottles from Amazon and will begin taking them April 1st. Hopefully this gives me the extra nudge I need to make BSL by December. I will also try to get my mother to take some because despite my advice she let her stylist destroy her edges with sew-ins.


----------



## Lita (Mar 29, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Sold...to Janet'...Putting my order in tonight! Thanks ladies!!!



janet How many are you going to take per day?



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 29, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Lita
> Hey, I did the locator, and it said, Kefir yogurt can be found at Publix?? Do you think this is the same kind?? I just didn't think it'd be this accesible!! lol.



growinghealthyhair Yes,its the same...People are beginning to catch on/So more stores are carrying it know...I like getting it from the health food store because they have a variety...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 29, 2011)

ajenee said:


> Hi ladies,  I have been taking nioxin for about 2 weeks now. Just starting my third week today. So far I can def report that my nails are much stronger and I have had a few days where I could feel my scalp tingling. I am taking two a day . I'm going to pick up some kefir milk after work. Hhg



ajenee You are going to like the kefir milk...They have different flavors....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 29, 2011)

Lita said:


> janet How many are you going to take per day?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




I think that I'm going to go with the one every 12 hours...


----------



## Lita (Mar 29, 2011)

Janet' said:


> I think that I'm going to go with the one every 12 hours...



janet    I cant wait to see your results/I'm just using Nioxin #8 con for 3min/on my scalp only/before my finale rinse/hair is getting fuller...Taking regular vits..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 29, 2011)

Lita

What's your favorite flavor??

Sent from my Droid using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Lita (Mar 29, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Lita
> 
> What's your favorite flavor??
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Long Hair Care Forum App



growinghealthyhair  All of them...But,my absolute favorite is the vanilla & I add Acai Splash powder to it/put in blender..PERFECT HEALTHY SMOOTHIE.....Now that summer is coming I will add fresh strawberries,blueberries,raspberries & bananas...Talk about healthy...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 29, 2011)

Lita

Thanks!! I just got some!! They only had low fat :-( And plain!!

and

Bumping for more results!


----------



## blueberryd (Mar 29, 2011)

Lita said:


> @growinghealthyhair  All of them...But,my absolute favorite is the vanilla & I add Acai Splash powder to it/put in blender..PERFECT HEALTHY SMOOTHIE.....Now that summer is coming I will add fresh strawberries,blueberries,raspberries & bananas...Talk about healthy...
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



That sounds sooooo good Lita!  
Imma pick some up next week.
THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 29, 2011)

blueberryd

It was good


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't take Nioxin but I take Viviscal, Biotin and MSM. I got a LOT of growth so I am continuing with those for now.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't believe I'm jumping on a bandwagon!!!!  I've been taking Nioxin for a couple of months, but I just started taking 2 a day.  I hope to see some crazy results because this stuff is expensive.


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 30, 2011)

Why has this been sitting in my Amazon cart since last night???? **Shakes fist at LHCF**


----------



## iri9109 (Mar 30, 2011)

uggghhh i can't stand yall...always pressuring me to buy something! lol...i haven't even been taking my regular vitamins, but if i stick with taking what i have every day for a month, then i'll get the nioxin ones...hopefully by then you ladies will have more reviews too.


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 30, 2011)

iri9109 I just caved after I saw/read this -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ge3Sh4CfpOc&feature=player_embedded

http://hubpages.com/hub/Nioxin-Intensive-Therapy-Recharging-Complex-Hair-Vitamins

But, if you aren't consistent w/ your vits anyway I'd wait if I were you...I take mine everyday for sure b/c I feel like crap without my iron.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 30, 2011)

**post deleted**


----------



## iri9109 (Mar 30, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Planning to buy some B-complex vitamins, too.
> I don't suffer with acne but I did have a breakout when I was taking a biotin supplement for a while and though it didn't last long, I'd rather not have one at all. I already freak out when I get a couple bumps every month during my period. I can't deal with a full face breakout!



is a b-complex really necessary if the nioxin has b-vits in it already?



EllePixie said:


> Ingredients for those who are curious -
> 
> INGREDIENTS:  VITAMIN A (AS RETINYL ACETATE), VITAMIN C (AS ASCORBIC ACID), VITAMIN D (AS CHOLECALCIFEROL),
> *VITAMIN B1** (AS THIAMIN HYDROCHLORIDE), VITAMIN B2 (AS RIBOFLAVIN-5-PHOSPHATE), NIACIN (AS NIACINAMIDE), VITAMIN
> ...



B complex 50 from GNC


*Vitamin B-1 (as Thiamin Mononitrate) 	*  50.00 mg	  3333% 	

*Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2)* 	  50.00 mg	  2941% 	

*Niacin (as Niacinamide) *	  50.00 mg	  250% 	

*Vitamin B-6 (as Pyridoxine Hydrochloride) *	  50.00 mg	  2500% 	

*Folic Acid *	  400.00 mcg	  100% 	

*Vitamin B12 (as Cyanocobalamin) *	  50.00 mcg	  833% 	

*Biotin *	  50.00 mcg	  17% 	

*Pantothenic Acid (as Calcium d-Pantothenate)* 	  50.00 mg	  500% 	




	Choline Bitartrate 	  50.00 mg	  ** 	

	Inositol 	  50.00 mg	  ** 	

	para-Aminobenzoic Acid (PABA) 	  50.00 mg	  **


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 30, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> is a b-complex really necessary if the nioxin has b-vits in it already?



It's funny that you said that because I was just about to delete that comment after I reread the ingredient list and saw all that vitamin B up it.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope these ladies who double up on these vits double up on water intake 
Like 1lL day would be good with that much vits.   I want  To see some progress pics though to see if he 2" claim is true I'll believe 1"/ month though 
2"/month 24"/year that's if you get constant max gowth and retention.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lucia said:


> I hope these ladies who double up on these vits double up on water intake
> Like 1lL day would be good with that much vits. I wan. To see some progress pics though
> 2"/month 24"/year that's if you get constant max gowth and retention.



1L a day? That's not even 5 cups.
Or were you saying increase water by a liter a day?
I already drink around 10-12 cups, but I don't think I want to double that to 20-24. I think I'll stick with 12 even when I start the vitamins. I know extreme circumstances cause water poisoning, but I don't think I want to risk it. 24 cups a day seems like way too much, even for a water lover like myself.


----------



## Lita (Mar 30, 2011)

Lucia said:


> I hope these ladies who double up on these vits double up on water intake
> Like 1lL day would be good with that much vits.   I want  To see some progress pics though to see if he 2" claim is true I'll believe 1"/ month though
> 2"/month 24"/year that's if you get constant max gowth and retention.



24inch a year..Imagine that






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## iri9109 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lita said:


> 24inch a year..Imagine that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats  mind boggling...like if i started today i could make WL by the end of the year 

makes me wanna order it RIGHT NOW lol with amazon prime i could get it tomorrow lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lita said:


> 24inch a year..Imagine that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That WOULD be crazy!
I was thinking it would just give you a one- or two-time 2" spurt when you first start taking it, and then sort of just go down to maybe a little bit higher than your normal rate, like maybe .75" instead of .5". And then maybe you'd get another huge spurt when you up your dose and then again, would level off to a slightly higher growth rate.
2" every month would be bananas!
I can only imagine...


----------



## Lita (Mar 30, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> That WOULD be crazy!
> I was thinking it would just give you a one- or two-time 2" spurt when you first start taking it, and then sort of just go down to maybe a little bit higher than your normal rate, like maybe .75" instead of .5". And then maybe you'd get another huge spurt when you up your dose and then again, would level off to a slightly higher growth rate.
> 2" every month would be bananas!
> I can only imagine...



davisbr88   I think people would get a good growth spurt/taper off later.....Good Luck to all...
I'm watching from this side lines...Nioxin makes good products....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 30, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> thats  mind boggling...like if i started today i could make WL by the end of the year
> 
> makes me wanna order it RIGHT NOW lol with amazon prime i could get it tomorrow lol



iri9109  If you do/Take before & after 

 You have beautiful hair/Curly WL AWESOME... 

Good Luck!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## iri9109 (Mar 30, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> That WOULD be crazy!
> I was thinking it would just give you a one- or two-time 2" spurt when you first start taking it, and then sort of just go down to maybe a little bit higher than your normal rate, like maybe .75" instead of .5". And then maybe you'd get another huge spurt when you up your dose and then again, would level off to a slightly higher growth rate.
> 2" every month would be bananas!
> I can only imagine...



2'' EVERY month seems kinda unrealistic lol i still cant imagine that...i dont wanna get dependent on it so that its not effective in its usual dosage like people who drink 2 much coffee...like if you're already doubling it, i think after like 6 months that double dose might not give you 2 inches anymore so you would have to take more for the same results...its still worth a shot though.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 30, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> 2'' EVERY month seems kinda unrealistic lol i still cant imagine that...i dont wanna get dependent on it so that its not effective in its usual dosage like people who drink 2 much coffee...like if you're already doubling it, i think after like 6 months that double dose might not give you 2 inches anymore so you would have to take more for the same results...its still worth a shot though.



Yeah, ITA. I definitely am not expecting 2" every month but the very thought of it is crazy!
And yeah, IA with the dosage, too. I was referring to the post in which the doctor had the PP's friend go from 2 a day to 3 a day after a certain period of time, so I imagine she would receive another growth spurt then. I don't plan to take more than 2 a day, though. I'm going to do the regular daily dose for 1 month to see how it works and if it works well, I'll continue taking one a day for a second month, and then up it to 2 a day for another 2 months. I am doing a 4-month trial to start with for now.


----------



## Lita (Mar 30, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> 2'' EVERY month seems kinda unrealistic lol i still cant imagine that...i dont wanna get dependent on it so that its not effective in its usual dosage like people who drink 2 much coffee...like if you're already doubling it, i think after like 6 months that double dose might not give you 2 inches anymore so you would have to take more for the same results...its still worth a shot though.



iri9109  I say go for it/After 6months/Take 1 a day/Switch back..

*I take a regular multi/liq cal/c powder/omaga 3/msm powder../after 6months I switch my dose/Stop for 3/Switch back/Doctor approved....

*I drink my antioxidants every day..2xs Acai berry in the morning..Green veggie at night..

*Keep us posted...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 30, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Yeah, ITA. I definitely am not expecting 2" every month but the very thought of it is crazy!
> And yeah, IA with the dosage, too. I was referring to the post in which the doctor had the PP's friend go from 2 a day to 3 a day after a certain period of time, so I imagine she would receive another growth spurt then. I don't plan to take more than 2 a day, though. I'm going to do the regular daily dose for 1 month to see how it works and if it works well, I'll continue taking one a day for a second month, and then up it to 2 a day for another 2 months. I am doing a 4-month trial to start with for now.



davisbr88  Thats a good plan...Keep us posted!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 30, 2011)

**WonderWoman** said:


> Guilty as charged! I took Nioxin for over a year and I took 2 pills a day. Femme is right about overdosing on Vitamin A. Before I started taking Nioxin I researched the recommended dosage for Vitamin A and made sure that my double dosage of Nioxin plus my multiple vitamins wouldn't create a problem for me.
> 
> I definitely think Nioxin gave me good growth, even my friends were amazed how fast and healthy my hair was growing out. At least two of them started using Nioxin because of my results and they also got good results. I stopped using Nioxin about 2 months ago only because I got a good deal of Andrew Lessman's Hair, Skin and Nails. But I still think Nioxin is a great product.
> 
> ...


\
Are you saying you prefer Lessman vitamins over Nioxin?  I'm presently taking Rejuvacare H, S & N's, screwed my hair chemically and want to push out growth a lot faster to cut it.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok Ladies!!! I just ordered my Nioxin last night!!! I'm excited about what the future holds with these vitamins!


----------



## THicknLong (Mar 30, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^^^^To Thicknlong, those Viviscal you are taking ain't no joke. Do you think you could have results from those - did you use those before taking nioxin? I've used them and they are the bomb.com. I have two months worth that I may start taking again b4 starting Nioxin.
> They are $$, though.


 

I do think they are part of the reason Im getting such good results!!.. But they are pricey, Im going to just keep taking the nioxin to see if I can get just as good results from those. I must admit though my hair had grown out alot in the back from taking these pills!! I may buy another box of nioxin next month and double up.  Im going to try and measure my growth when I straighten in two weeks.


----------



## cheryl26 (Mar 30, 2011)

i bought a bottle of these off amazon the other day and should be receiving them friday. gonna take two a day and ill take before/after pics and post in a month. i think my hair grows between 0.5-1in a month now so we'll see


----------



## iri9109 (Mar 30, 2011)

i had to rationalize getting these...so i subbed to a free 30 day trial of netflix via swagbucks to get 1000 swag bucks which = 2 $5 amazon cards...and i already have 440 swag bucks...so i can get the nioxin for $10...


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 30, 2011)

lol iri9109

Is swag bucks really worth it?? I signed up a week or so ago


----------



## iri9109 (Mar 30, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> lol iri9109
> 
> Is swag bucks really worth it?? I signed up a week or so ago


i think so...i never went hard trying to collect them, but i heard of ppl accumulating thousands of swag bucks...i think they start you off with like 200 SBs, i won 50 SBs a couple times, and random ones here and there, but i rarely use it to search, or take quizzes or surveys to earn bucks...with the netflix trial if i cancel by the end of the month i dont have to pay anything and  that was 1000 swag bucks aka $10 free dollars in amazon gift cards.


----------



## LetItGrow81 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

This is my first post ever, but Ive been a faithful reader/lurker for quite some time!   I read this whole entire post and it convinced me! So I jumped on the Nioxin bandwagon and ordered fm Amazon on March 28th for 24.51 a bottle 90count. I bought two for 49.02. I then signed up for the free trial of Amazon Prime membership to get the free 2day shipping. I got my package today! After some consideration Ive decided to take 2 a day. Im a new natural with close to shoulder length 3C ish hair. I still flat iron my hair though and when I do Ill take my "start" pics to keep track of any progress. 
Let the growing begin!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 30, 2011)

Can't wait to see everyones results!! I will take down my weave this weekend. So I'll have an update of 2 months of using the nioxin.  1 month 1 pill per day, and the 2nd month 2 pills per day.  Hopefully I will have a happy update!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Mar 31, 2011)

Lita said:


> @omnipadme  Kefir Milk,is AWESOME I drink it with my daily vitamins & it really helps with absorption..
> 
> *I drink Kefir Coconut milk & blend it with berries...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Hi Lita, are you taking any supplements? If so what kind? Your hair is gorgeous. I would like to know what ladies with long luscious hair like yours are taking and doing. And perhaps that's what I should be doing instead of looking for miracle hair growth. We can order these vitamins but a year from now we will be on another bandwagon that claims 2 inches a month. And we will be out of money and no closer to our goals. To be honest with the economy the way it is, I may be able to afford to buy these expensive vitamins now, a few months from now I may not be able to sustain the use of this product any longer so why bother? 

It's cheaper to live and eat healthy with a high dose of exercise and water. Just my opinion.  I also buy Kefir, I prefer the Peach with Inulin (fiber).


----------



## Lucia (Mar 31, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> 1L a day? That's not even 5 cups.
> Or were you saying increase water by a liter a day?
> I already drink around 10-12 cups, but I don't think I want to double that to 20-24. I think I'll stick with 12 even when I start the vitamins. I know extreme circumstances cause water poisoning, but I don't think I want to risk it. 24 cups a day seems like way too much, even for a water lover like myself.




You're good with water intake most people aren't maybe they take 3 max at 6 cups a day and count sodas and coffee as hydration thats why I suggested doubling that but if someone already has good hydration then they don't need to up the intake


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 31, 2011)

Lucia said:


> You're good with water intake most people aren't maybe they take 3 max at 6 cups a day and count sodas and coffee as hydration thats why I suggested doubling that but if someone already has good hydration then they don't need to up the intake



Oh, ok. Good. Lol. My organs would be swimming in 24 cups!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2011)

Why am I up at 4:45 am????? It doesn't even matter, but guess what? My Nioxin has already shipped!!!!!!!!!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 31, 2011)

We're some night owls up in here!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2011)

Bwahahahahaha!!! YES we are!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ahahahaha! Yes, I really am.... lol. Hopefully I'll get to sleep by 7!!!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2011)

davisbr88...The crazy thing is I'm a full time Ph.D student and I have a full-time job as a school counselor...My kids (equal students not MY kids ) are already on Spring Break, but I have to go into work for a couple of hours...prolly won't get there till 10 though! Ugh!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 31, 2011)

Janet': Geeeesh... more power to you. And LOL at us having this same discussion in 2 different, completely unrelated-to-education threads!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2011)

davisbr88 I was JUST thinking that...let me stop hijacking these threads!!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 31, 2011)

Janet': You and me both! Lol.


----------



## Lita (Mar 31, 2011)

CurlyMoo said:


> Hi Lita, are you taking any supplements? If so what kind? Your hair is gorgeous. I would like to know what ladies with long luscious hair like yours are taking and doing. And perhaps that's what I should be doing instead of looking for miracle hair growth. We can order these vitamins but a year from now we will be on another bandwagon that claims 2 inches a month. And we will be out of money and no closer to our goals. To be honest with the economy the way it is, I may be able to afford to buy these expensive vitamins now, a few months from now I may not be able to sustain the use of this product any longer so why bother?
> 
> It's cheaper to live and eat healthy with a high dose of exercise and water. Just my opinion.  I also buy Kefir, I prefer the Peach with Inulin (fiber).



CurlyMoo The vitamins wont hurt..Never know till you try..I take a regular multi,borage oil 1300 mg,liq cal that contains silica, drink veggie & fruit smoothies,powder msm,powder vit c..Power walk 3-4xs a week..Trying to stay as healthy as I can....Drink PLENTY WATER...Stick with products that work..baby my ends/while I continue to remove splits...lol I do use Nioxin #8 con 3min/on my scalp only/I use the leave-in too sometimes..

*I take Magnesium cap 500mg for my muscles..1x a day..

*I may incorporate the Nioxin Vitamins later on/When I switch up vit routine..Watching thread for Now!


Happy Hair Growing!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 31, 2011)

my vitamins come in today I cant wait to start.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 31, 2011)

Yay! At everyone who has vits on the way!!!!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm probably going to go get my hair straighted this weekend. If I do I will post a update of my progress. I started taking the Nioxin vitamins 2x a day in the mid Feb. (pic) in siggy so it has been almost two months that I was doubling up. I was taking 1 a day since the end of Jan.


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 31, 2011)

I had better get mine before I run out of biotin...I just got the super saver shipping so they should be here on Monday. I think I have enough left.


----------



## Etherealsmile (Mar 31, 2011)

this thread is no good for my wallet  i've been staring at the purchase button on amazon almost all dang day.

Damn y'all


----------



## Lita (Mar 31, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I'm probably going to go get my hair straighted this weekend. If I do I will post a update of my progress. I started taking the Nioxin vitamins 2x a day in the mid Feb. (pic) in siggy so it has been almost two months that I was doubling up. I was taking 1 a day since the end of Jan.



YoursTrulyRE I cant wait to see your results.....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ajenee (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay so I'm still figuring out how to work my phone ( and I don't think anyone has already said this) but virtuousathena on youtube gave these vits a great review..unfortunately no pics though : (.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 1, 2011)

I start my Nioxin Today! Hopefully I can find a nice camera on sale this week so I can take a starting pic.


----------



## SexyCap (Apr 1, 2011)

I ordered some of the vitamins... I haven't had success with any hair vitamins in the past except for Viviscal. Stuff with biotin broke me out pretty bad.  I drink more water now so hopefully all goes well.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 1, 2011)

SexyCap said:


> I ordered some of the vitamins... I haven't had success with any hair vitamins in the past except for Viviscal. Stuff with biotin broke me out pretty bad. I drink more water now so hopefully all goes well.


 
Try taking a B-complex as well. I used to have that problem with biotin.  I'm taking an extra 3,000mg a day along with my 2 nioxin but now I'm taking a stress B-complex with it and no problems.


----------



## hairoffire (Apr 1, 2011)

i so wanted to jump in on this bandwagon as well, but when i looked at their nutritional info for the vitamins, the amount of each nutrient with the exception of 2-3, is a much lower dose than my regular multivitamin(apex women's multi). the only added benefit would be the proprietary blend. idk whether it would be worth it for me. i already take vitamin D3, garlic, silica, & biotin in conjunction with the multi, so i think i may be good. my hair grows at a pretty normal rate, haven't really checked as i'm wiggin it for the year, but it's thin so im hoping supplements along with better haircare will help it thicken up. 

does anyone one know of a supplement that has just the proprietary ingredients in it?

i'm going to stalk this thread to see what kind of results you ladies get. i hope it gives everyone the boost they're looking for. i may switch once i see some before/after pics  Happy Hair Growing!!!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 2, 2011)

So I don't have a new pic to post because I had about an inch of growth but I had to cut it because of damaged/split ends in the back and way to many SSKs. 

So I'm still at the 2 inch mark like my siggie below. 

Now that I have gotten rid of the damaged area in the back hopefully I can retain the growth that I'm getting. And I'm almost to the 3 month mark with the Nioxin 2xday and this is when ladies said they really noticed growth.

I'm changing my regimen as directed by my stylist so this and the vitamins should help with my HHJ.


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 2, 2011)

I uh gave in and purchased a 90 count

my order should be here next week. I'll take a starting pic when I start taking my pills and update in about 2 months


----------



## THicknLong (Apr 4, 2011)

Is anyone feeling tenderness from double up with there vitamins?


----------



## virtuenow (Apr 4, 2011)

THicknLong said:


> Is anyone feeling tenderness from double up with there vitamins?


 
Umm, tenderness where?  Scalp?


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 4, 2011)

Mine just shipped today. I may do one month with one pill, and the next month with two. Haven't decided for sure yet...


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking for new vitamins. Been taking hairfinty for a while and want to switch it up. 
What do you ladies think viviscal or nioxin?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's an interesting review by SalonCabelo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv6fvxsc0fw


----------



## Imani (Apr 4, 2011)

I ordered the vits off Amazon and I'm a prime member so they will be here in 2 days. I've scary tho, so I will not be doubling them up.


----------



## THicknLong (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes a tenderness on my scalp..  





virtuenow said:


> Umm, tenderness where?  Scalp?





Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Janet' (Apr 5, 2011)

^^^No, I haven't felt any tenderness. I've been doubling up...well, taking one around 9 am and one around 9 pm...not taking them at the same time. So far, so good for me!!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Apr 5, 2011)

I've decided I'm gonna go with MSM first and see what kinda results I get. Especially since there are reports of a breast growth side effect

I'll be placing my order tonight


Sent from my iPhone4 using LHCF


----------



## OrangeMoon (Apr 5, 2011)

I just purchased two bottles of the 90 count. That was my hair gift to myself. Just have to remember that my eyebrows will need more arching sooner.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 5, 2011)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> *Especially since there are reports of a breast growth side effect*



Really?
Wow... I don't want that!
I'm glad you said that because I was thinking of trying it one day.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 5, 2011)

THicknLong said:


> Yes a tenderness on my scalp..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App



I've felt tenderness but I was thinking it was from my sulfur and not the Nioxin. Since I have stopped my sulfur usage for awhile I will see if I still have the tenderness.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 5, 2011)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I've decided I'm gonna go with MSM first and see what kinda results I get. Especially since there are reports of a breast growth side effect
> 
> I'll be placing my order tonight
> 
> ...





davisbr88 said:


> Really?
> Wow... I don't want that!
> I'm glad you said that because I was thinking of trying it one day.



The twins don't look larger to me.


----------



## CandyCurls (Apr 5, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## BayAreaDream (Apr 5, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> No, but my scalp is itching like crazy!



Going on week two with Nioxin! I've been doubling up since the first day and YES my scalp has been itching too. Not bothering me much though also I started taking B complex with it!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 6, 2011)

Any updates???


----------



## drmuffin (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm almost in need of a re-up...
I'm gonna post some comparison pics sometime soon. Maybe tomorrow. Eh, I need an excuse to show off my TWA thus far!


----------



## Lita (Apr 7, 2011)

drmuffin said:


> I'm almost in need of a re-up...
> I'm gonna post some comparison pics sometime soon. Maybe tomorrow. Eh, I need an excuse to show off my TWA thus far!



drmuffin Yes,post pictures..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Tutta Mia (Apr 7, 2011)

I just started taking Nioxin yesterday.  I am usually really bad with pills but I am going to try to stick with this.  

Those of you who are taking two doses a day, are you doing them at the same time or twice a day?


----------



## TraciChanel (Apr 7, 2011)

@ Tutta Mia I take one in the morning and one before go to bed at night.  I've been taking them like that for a week now. Haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 7, 2011)

Tutta Mia said:


> I just started taking Nioxin yesterday. I am usually really bad with pills but I am going to try to stick with this.
> 
> Those of you who are taking two doses a day, are you doing them at the same time or twice a day?


 
I take 1 at breakfast and 1 at lunch. The only reason Why I don't wait until dinner is  becasue once I get home from work, I know I'll forget.


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 7, 2011)

My Nioxin is not here yet. I chose the free shipping option with amazon so i'll probably receive them next week. Oh well


----------



## drmuffin (Apr 7, 2011)

Lita said:


> drmuffin Yes,post pictures..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Aye aye capt'n. I'm gonna post them either today after school or tonight after work. It's not much, but I think that it is helping out.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Apr 7, 2011)

Etherealsmile26 said:


> My Nioxin is not here yet. I chose the free shipping option with amazon so i'll probably receive them next week. Oh well


 
I did the same thing just received an email letting me know they were shipped. Estimated delivery date is April 12th. I can't wait to get my package.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 7, 2011)

I bought Nioxin vitamins 1.5 years ago and only took 30 VERY sporadically...I put them away in my medicine drawer and forgot about them  I am a ridiculous bandwagon jumper/PJ...I abandoned Nioxin for someone raving about prenatals, then I bought Spring Valley Hair Skin & Nails and only used a little, then I bought biotin and didn't use it, bought another bottle of 5mg biotin and used it, but it broke me out  So I stopped using it in February and found my long lost Nioxin vitamins in my medicine cabinet when I was looking for something to replace my biotin supplement in my regimen  I have been taking them for the last 2 months and I haven't necessary noticed a difference in my hair, but it is too early to tell! Plus I am only taking one/day

So I ordered some more last week and got them pretty quickly  I am now going to take 2/day (12h apart)...but I have to tell yall the real reason I am continuing taking these vitamins.  Before I saw this thread I decided to order some more pills & it was bc these vitamins have worked miracles with my skin!!! It has cleared up from the biotin disaster and has such a glow lately  People have even started commenting about my "glow"  I think some people are wondering if I am preggers  But I love how my skin is looking! Has anyone else seen this effect?! I have been taking 1 pill/day for 2 months and just started 2/day a couple days ago


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 7, 2011)

I just got my Nioxin and am going to start with 1 pill a day. I'm cutting off my nails b/c my nail growth was off taking the chizain when I started taking the 5mg biotin supplements so I want to see how fast they grow back.


----------



## drmuffin (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok this is exciting...sorry for the delay...I had to plow my way though 4 lbs. of crawfish  

Ok this is when I first lost 1/3 of my hair on my right side, Feb.4: 






BC Feb 25:





Next two are from March 7:









Then exactly one month later, Today April 7:


----------



## drmuffin (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh yeah...I started taking the Nioxin around the first week of March...HTH!


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 7, 2011)

I can definitely see the growth, you have coilies now!


----------



## virtuenow (Apr 7, 2011)

looks like you have some healthy little curls now.  How did you lose the right side of your hair??


----------



## drmuffin (Apr 8, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I can definitely see the growth, you have coilies now!



I know it's soooo cool! I'm so in love with them! They're really tiny, but I just find myself playing with them all day! I bet my students look at me crazy while I'm sitting in class, on LHCF, playing with my coils!


----------



## drmuffin (Apr 8, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> looks like you have some healthy little curls now.  How did you lose the right side of your hair??


 BAD RELAXER! Very Very bad relaxer! The damage extended from the right side to the nape of my neck. After that I said "NO MORE!"


----------



## BayAreaDream (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for adding pics Drmuffin, I can totally see the growth, way to go!


----------



## iri9109 (Apr 8, 2011)

i just ordered mine a few minutes ago...i should get them on tuesday, but i'm not gonna start until april 25th...i'm gonna do 1x/day for a month & then 2x/day for a month & if i see results i'll reorder...i really hope it helps with my nails too b/c they are horrendous.


----------



## cheryl26 (Apr 8, 2011)

Forgot to post starting pic! Well I ended up getting mine on the April 1st so I've been taking 2 a day at 7am/7pm since then. I tried to measure from my crown, I think somewhere between  20-21in. I'll post again May 1st!


----------



## Lita (Apr 8, 2011)

drmuffin said:


> Ok this is exciting...sorry for the delay...I had to plow my way though 4 lbs. of crawfish
> 
> Ok this is when I first lost 1/3 of my hair on my right side, Feb.4:
> 
> ...



drmuffin  Congrats! I see the growth & the curlies...Love it..We see that its working...

*Sorry about your relaxer issue


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok, so I have officially been taking Nioxin for one week (2x daily) and I have yet to take a starting pic . I really have to buy a new camera this weekend so please smack me  if I don't come back and post a pic by Monday. I will never know if these things truly work if I don't document the progress or lack of.


----------



## omnipadme (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay, I'll be at the 3 month mark next friday & just ordered a new bottle. I posted pics on 3/27, so I'll post another update Sunday. Every week I feel like my hair is getting more...luscious? I wear a wig every day - cowash mid week and on the weekend & every time a take my wig off my hair looks fuller and longer- esp. in the back.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm on the comeback from a setback, so I started these today!
I will have a starting pic later on after I straighten. 
I plan to take one a day for 2 months, and then 2 a day for 2 months to start.

ETA: My starting pic. I lost a lot of length, but I am determined to get it back.


----------



## carletta (Apr 8, 2011)

THicknLong said:


> Is anyone feeling tenderness from double up with there vitamins?




 yes mame.....growth comin in nicely too !!!!!!!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 9, 2011)

davisbr88- What happened to cause a setback?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll probably order these vitamins next week. Keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 9, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> davisbr88- What happened to cause a setback?



I had in some mini individual braids that obliterated my ends. They were so rough and knotted, I just went and cut them off. Took me from APL to maybe a couple of inches past SL.
I'm kind of bummed, but at the same time, my ends feel really great and cutting the ends really affected the way my hair hangs so I may be able to do some different styles and really keep it simple with my hair.
I probably won't straighten again until I get to my final goal and then I will cut off .5" every month until my hair catches up (since I cut it kind of unevenly - I cut where the damage was without regard for it being even or aesthetically pleasing and it definitely isn't either of those! LOL!)


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 9, 2011)

I made two mistakes.... one, I popped my head in this thread, and two I read through 90% of it! 

You ladies have piqued my interest so much!!!!!!! I have about 3 weeks worth of my Countrywide Maxi-Hair vitamins left and I really, really want to be good and finish off this bottle but now I also want to try Nioxin and see what type of growth I obtain. 

My current stretch ends in 4 weeks so I think I'm going to behave and finish up my bottle of maxi hair, cave in and purchase Nioxin and use my fresh touch up as a starting point.

I haven't even purchased the darn pills and I'm already excited lol!


----------



## DiamondTeaira (Apr 9, 2011)

againstallodds  you'll appreciate the change for those Countrywide Maxi-Hair horse pills. I used to take those and I didn't care for those at all. I just started the Nioxin and they are much thinner than those are.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok so here are my starting pics

ETA: a pic of the back, I'm lingering between SL and APL


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 9, 2011)

omnipadme said:


> Okay, I'll be at the 3 month mark next friday & just ordered a new bottle. I posted pics on 3/27, so I'll post another update Sunday. Every week I feel like my hair is getting more...luscious? I wear a wig every day - cowash mid week and on the weekend & every time a take my wig off my hair looks fuller and longer- esp. in the back.



omnipadme 

I definitely agree!! I am seeing alot of growth, but for the most part my hair seems healthier, and it's getting fuller.  

I took my install down after about 6 weeks and I when I detangled I didn't have the HORRIBLE shedding that I usually have!!! (which i used to think was normal).  SO the overall health of my hair has definitely improved as well.  And areas of my hair where bald patches were, are filling in very nicely.  I can actually rock my hair out it'self now.  Before it was too thin. (Still wigging it out though )

Oh and I started off with 1 per day the first month then 2 per day from there on.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 9, 2011)

againstallodds

I think you should order the nioxin but finish what you already have. I had the GNC HSN vitamins and I just took those (had a couple weeks left) until they were done then started the nioxin.  I'm sure you will get SOME benefit from it and it won't be a waste of your money  . I did this also because I had a problem keeping up with the HSN vitamins, so this time around it helped me form a habit of taking them. So I never skip a beat with the nioxin!


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 10, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> againstallodds
> 
> I think you should order the nioxin but finish what you already have. I had the GNC HSN vitamins and I just took those (had a couple weeks left) until they were done then started the nioxin.  I'm sure you will get SOME benefit from it and it won't be a waste of your money  . I did this also because I had a problem keeping up with the HSN vitamins, so this time around it helped me form a habit of taking them. So I never skip a beat with the nioxin!



Yeah, I think that's what I'm going to do, finish up my current bottle and get my money's worth. I'll order the nioxin sometime this week and hide it until I'm ready to start it; I'll be way too tempted if I don't 



DiamondTeaira said:


> againstallodds  you'll appreciate the change for those Countrywide Maxi-Hair horse pills. I used to take those and I didn't care for those at all. I just started the Nioxin and they are much thinner than those are.



That's great to hear. While I don't have an issue swallowing pills, the Countrywide Maxi-Hair pills are still huge! Smaller pills will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## omnipadme (Apr 10, 2011)

okay ladies-



I would say I'm ALMOST 4.5 inches, .5 in 2 weeks

X

Excellent length in the back

X


So Full and luscious in the back


X

Done being pic-happy, loving Nioxin!!!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 10, 2011)

My hair feels quite a bit thicker from taking them, and my skin is looking really clear. I'm liking the results so far!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmp.  Why in the Debil did I come Up in This Piece? ..... 

I guess Imma try them.  Durn LHCF! 

 I'm currently using Andrew Lessman's Hair, Skin, Nails.  Will rotate Andrew Lessman with Nioxin.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Apr 10, 2011)

I bought a second bottle from costsell on amazon on thursday and got them on saturday!!!

I'm still experiencing a lot of shedding : /


----------



## Janet' (Apr 10, 2011)

Ladies!!! I've been using my Nioxin for about 2 weeks and I'm n excited...I will not be straightening my hair again until at least June- for the Hide Your Hair Reveal, but I am diligently taking two pills a day!!! 

 omnipadme- that's great growth!!!


----------



## fxdiva (Apr 10, 2011)

omnipadme said:


> okay ladies-
> 
> starting pic
> 
> ...


 
Your growth is really exciting. I'm taking GNC's Hair Nail Skin vitamin right now and I'm not sure if I've had growth or not, but I can't wait to start the Nioxin. WOW!!!!!!

Are you doing one or two pills a day?

FxDiva


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay, i've been poppin' in and out of this thread and I think I may hop on this train.  I'm already well into an amino-lcysteine reggie, and I kinda wanna start some viviscal i have sitting in my pantry before I start.  Hmmmmmm....

Those pics and posts of progress make a Sista hyped!


----------



## NaturalLibra (Apr 10, 2011)

*sigh* I KNEW there was a reason I never came into this thread until now....you got me...my vits should be here by tuesday .SMH


----------



## omnipadme (Apr 10, 2011)

fxdiva said:


> Your growth is really exciting. I'm taking GNC's Hair Nail Skin vitamin right now and I'm not sure if I've had growth or not, but I can't wait to start the Nioxin. WOW!!!!!!
> 
> Are you doing one or two pills a day?
> 
> FxDiva



fxdiva - yes ma'am, 2 a days - will be 3 months Friday. Now I expect things to really explode- if I'm getting 1 inch a month already, its about to pop off


----------



## Lita (Apr 10, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  Why in the Debil did I come Up in This Piece? .....
> 
> I guess Imma try them.  Durn LHCF!
> 
> I'm currently using Andrew Lessman's Hair, Skin, Nails.  Will rotate Andrew Lessman with Nioxin.



IDareT'sHair 

 I'm watching thread closely,before I run full speed...lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## blessedandlucky (Apr 10, 2011)

lhcf finally got me! i started taking nioxin one week ago. needless to say, i haven't noticed any changes in hair length, but i had to comment on the glow that my skin seems to have acquired over the last week. my skin is typically very dry and drinks moisturizer and i don't have a problem with break-outs. my skin looks better than it ever has. i don't know how else to account for it. 

i'll check back in a month or two if there are any significant changes with my hair.


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 11, 2011)

I just got really annoyed with my current length (was looking at wigs), so I think I'm going to start taking two pills a day rather than keep doing one (I've been taking them since Wednesday).


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 11, 2011)

My insomnia hurts my pockets when I come on here.. I just hopped on the bandwagon and ordered the ninety day supply. Balls to the wall,i'm going all in and starting with two a day. I'm sick of sl hair! Ugh!
Anyhoo,I'm going to go force my eyes close and bore myself to sleep now. If this doesn't work for me,it's still a vitamin,and I'll get something good out of it anyway. It's all good.


----------



## THicknLong (Apr 11, 2011)

so ladies I wanted to post a comparison picture from December 30th to April I relaxed on the 10th.. My last relaxer was Jan 21st.. I tried to hold out. I did want to show you guys the pictures.. I started taking my Nioxin, unfortunately not consistently but I posted pictures so you can see the growth. I want to say I got about 2inches I will let you guys be the judge..


----------



## Britt (Apr 11, 2011)

I just ordered these last night. I'm hoping they will help w/ my nails some. Extra hair growth is a plus also. I heard about how good these vits are years ago.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 11, 2011)

Brittster 

It will definitely grow your nails.  I had a bad habit of always biting them.  And last week, I decided to STOP and see how well these vitamins are working.  They've already grown back (in a week). I can't wait to see them in two weeks lol.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Apr 11, 2011)

I HATE YA'LL!!! 

*adds Nioxin to Amazon cart*


----------



## iri9109 (Apr 11, 2011)

just got a text from amazon that my nioxin should be here today...i'm so desperate for length i might start taking them 2 weeks earlier than i planned...that could be an extra .5 inch lol


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 11, 2011)

I received my package late Friday evening and I started taking them today 4/11/11. I'll keep you guys updated as i go along


----------



## Phoenix11 (Apr 11, 2011)

THicknLong said:


> Is anyone feeling tenderness from double up with there vitamins?


 
I felt tenderness after about a week.  It drove me crazy, so I stopped taking Nioxin to see if it went away.  It did.  Now that I know the tenderness was caused by the Nioxin I'm starting over again with the double dosage.  Tenderness from hair growth = "A good thing"


----------



## Britt (Apr 11, 2011)

growinghealthyhair thank you! I def look forward to taking them then! lol!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Apr 11, 2011)

THicknLong you have some good growth there....what is your regular rate of growth?


----------



## THicknLong (Apr 11, 2011)

trendsetta25 said:


> THicknLong you have some good growth there....what is your regular rate of growth?



I'm about .5 in a month. I'm hoping by the end of july I'm at Apl I'm 3 inches away. So if I can get an inch per month I would be happy. I'm on my second bottle of nioxin im just starting to double up. 



Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Janet' (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking good THicknLong!!!!!


----------



## bronzebomb (Apr 11, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I just got really annoyed with my current length (was looking at wigs), so I think I'm going to start taking two pills a day rather than keep doing one (I've been taking them since Wednesday).


 
NOOOOOO Elle!  Not you too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2011)

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *I'm watching thread closely,before I run full speed...lol Happy Hair Growing!*


 
@Lita

Please let me know what you decide. 

I think Imma get them and compare them to the Andrew Lessman's.


----------



## iri9109 (Apr 11, 2011)

i got my nioxin! i'm about to take one...i like how thin they are!


----------



## McQuay30 (Apr 11, 2011)

Phoenix11 said:


> I felt tenderness after about a week. It drove me crazy, so I stopped taking Nioxin to see if it went away. It did. Now that I know the tenderness was caused by the Nioxin I'm starting over again with the double dosage. Tenderness from hair growth = "A good thing"


 

How long had you been taking them before you experience the "tenderness"?


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Apr 11, 2011)

I got mine today and I took my first pill with a super stress b complex at 1:45 pm, I will be taking my next dose at 9:45 pm. I took starting pics and I will show a comparison on July 11!!!

ETA: I am taking Super Stress B complex with these nioxin pills because i'm acne prone.


----------



## iri9109 (Apr 11, 2011)

i colored my hair 24 days ago so im gonna use my roots as a  growth indicator...i measured my roots and they were almost .5 inch, so my growth rate now is pretty much average...i hope yall can see the demarcation between red and black at my roots, i tried to adjust the contrast to make it more obvious...i'll post update pics 5/11

4/11:















(my shirt was on inside out all day smh...atleast i had a cardigan over it lol)

the back comes to like .5 inch past my collarbone....i trimmed about .5 inch a couple weeks ago...i would be estatic to make APL by the end of the summer, but i have to see what the nioxin does before i move my goal up from the end of the year...oh and yall see my despicable nails (excuse the polish) so hopefully those improve too...after 3 months i'm probably gonna re-dye my hair and start charting the growth from my roots all over again


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 11, 2011)

bronzebomb said:


> NOOOOOO Elle!  Not you too!



I ran out of my other vitamins! No harm in testing!


----------



## THicknLong (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks. I think I'm hair crazed now. Lol 



Janet' said:


> Looking good THicknLong!!!!!





Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## GJIna (Apr 11, 2011)

*has boarded the bandwagon*

My 90 tablets came today. I hope to at least get my nails back to health. :/


----------



## Mikamookamook (Apr 11, 2011)

I am going through a little breakage drama and can use the extra growing power (if this works.  I ordered mine yesterday...they should be here Wednesday..will let you all know how it works out.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 11, 2011)

iri9109
I LOVE the size of the Nioxin!! I was taking GNC HSN vitamins before and they were so huge.  These are easy to take and they don't taste horrible (HSN vitamins did).  And your hair is beautiful.  Wow, I really need to start actually measuring my growth.  And not just eyeballing it. :-/


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 11, 2011)

@GIJina

It definitely will!! I notice mine are HARDER. Thats what really made me want to see how the growth is, so i'm going to try my best to not clip or bite my nails!!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Apr 11, 2011)

Jumped on the bandwagon...they should be here Wednesday!


----------



## iri9109 (Apr 11, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> iri9109
> I LOVE the size of the Nioxin!! I was taking GNC HSN vitamins before and they were so huge.  These are easy to take and they don't taste horrible (HSN vitamins did).  And your hair is beautiful.  Wow, I really need to start actually measuring my growth.  And not just eyeballing it. :-/



yes!!! and they smell & taste much better than the GNC HSN vits...those made me wanna ...but thanks!  i just wanna be accurate as possible about how much extra growth i'm getting lol


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Apr 11, 2011)

So I have been interviewing at various salons and while Im not a Supercuts type of gal, Im a Supercuts kind of BENEFITS gal  lol, they have some nice produts there INCLUDING Nioxin and they are selling it for $21 for the vitamins.  I dont know if they sell them at all the locations but its worth looking into.  I know I will be buying mine from there if its cheaper than the stores for salon professionals like Cosmoprof or A&A Beauty.  HTH


----------



## virtuenow (Apr 11, 2011)

Yaaay, I've been okay'd 2a day! I'll finish out my 4th week this week (of 1/day) and shift to 2!

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm caving!  I'm going to purchase a 90 count bottle next thursday (i'm going to behave and wait til payday) and start once they arrive... I'll have about a week left of my countrylife maxi-hair vitamins by then and I don't mind leaving a week in the bottle.

You ladies sure know how to chip away at a girls resolve lol!


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow. My vits shipped already. When they get here I will immediately play my current vits to the left and get in it.lol.


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Please let me know what you decide.
> 
> I think Imma get them and compare them to the Andrew Lessman's.



IDareT'sHair   Place your order....lol



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## anon123 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll believe it when I see at least 1/3 (so not even the majority) of the people who try it get at least 6" in 3 months. With pictures.  Until then, I'll wave the skeptic flag


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> I'll believe it when I see at least 1/3 (so not even the majority) of the people who try it get at least 6" in 3 months. With pictures.  Until then, I'll wave the skeptic flag



mwedzi 

 I'm watching closely from the side lines...


* I WISH ALL THE LADIES FAST HAIR GROWTH....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## anon123 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lita said:


> @mwedzi
> 
> I'm watching closely from the side lines...
> 
> ...



Me, too! For me, I've been on this board long enough now to have seen several grand claims like this come and then fade to the background.  I don't think any of them give even a substantial minority consistent super fast growth. If they did, people would still be taking them.  I lost too much money chasing these products. :dollar: 

Good luck, ladies! I hope it works for you!


----------



## Rei (Apr 12, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> *Me, too! For me, I've been on this board long enough now to have seen several grand claims like this come and then fade to the background.*  I don't think any of them give even a substantial minority consistent super fast growth. If they did, people would still be taking them.  I lost too much money chasing these products. :dollar:
> 
> Good luck, ladies! I hope it works for you!



yep. As much as I really really would love 2 inches in even 2 months, I'm going to wait a couple of months to see how this goes. I always jump on bandwagons (usually the sulfer mixes) and I don't get even half the growth I hear about.  This time I will wait and observe


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't expect the 2 inches at all. I'm hoping for at least a full inch a month though. My normal growth rate is about 1/4 inch a month.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 12, 2011)

pmsl it's like the WHOLE forum is taking these damn pills!


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 12, 2011)

JerriBlank said:


> I don't expect the 2 inches at all. I'm hoping for at least a full inch a month though. My normal growth rate is about 1/4 inch a month.



I honestly don't expect any extra growth - my rate is already .5 -.75 inches. I just use my nails to gauge whether I think a multi is good or not.


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll update in August that should give me at least 5 months worth of growth with Nioxin to post comparison pics. I already have my before pics so to the skeptics (i'm still one myself actually) i'll update in August


----------



## OrangeMoon (Apr 12, 2011)

My package arrived today.*DANCING*


----------



## Phoenix11 (Apr 12, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> How long had you been taking them before you experience the "tenderness"?


 
After about a week I felt tenderness in my crown.  I started 2 a day the day my package arrived and I always take them with food.


----------



## ojemba (Apr 12, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> I'm caving!  I'm going to purchase a 90 count bottle next thursday (i'm going to behave and wait til payday) and start once they arrive... I'll have about a week left of my countrylife maxi-hair vitamins by then and I don't mind leaving a week in the bottle.
> 
> You ladies sure know how to chip away at a girls resolve lol!


 

How did the Maxi-hair work for you? I have a bottle that I'm still trying to take on a regular basis.


----------



## Oyekade (Apr 12, 2011)

I took nioxin vitamins for about 1 1/2 yrs straight. I did not really notice any difference in my growth rate but my nails grew a lot and very strong. When I was taking nioxin, I had less breakage and I went for over a yr without any need for hardcore protein. it helped me retained length more than growth.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Apr 13, 2011)

Oyekade said:


> I took nioxin vitamins for about 1 1/2 yrs straight. I did not really notice any difference in my growth rate but my nails grew a lot and very strong. When I was taking nioxin, I had less breakage and I went for over a yr without any need for hardcore protein. it helped me retained length more than growth.[/QUOTE
> 
> now you post! after i bought it
> 
> thanks for posting!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Apr 13, 2011)

JerriBlank said:


> I don't expect the 2 inches at all. I'm hoping for at least a full inch a month though. My normal growth rate is about 1/4 inch a month.



Me too


----------



## Lita (Apr 13, 2011)

Etherealsmile26 said:


> I'll update in August that should give me at least 5 months worth of growth with Nioxin to post comparison pics. I already have my before pics so to the skeptics (i'm still one myself actually) i'll update in August



Etherealsmile26  I cant wait to see you update...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GJIna (Apr 13, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I honestly don't expect any extra growth - my rate is already .5 -.75 inches. I just use my nails to gauge whether I think a multi is good or not.



Same here; my hair grows the standard .5 inc or so. I only opted for these pills due to my nails chipping like crazy. I'm also test driving these for my mom who has thin hair. If this gets my nail glory back I may keep with it. If it thickens my hair like a wolverine as well, I'll definitely get mom on it.

I started 2 days ago but will take starter shots on the weekend & hook my siggy up.


----------



## Lita (Apr 13, 2011)

GJIna said:


> Same here; my hair grows the standard .5 inc or so. I only opted for these pills due to my nails chipping like crazy. I'm also test driving these for my mom who has thin hair. If this gets my nail glory back I may keep with it. If it thickens my hair like a wolverine as well, I'll definitely get mom on it.
> 
> I started 2 days ago but will take starter shots on the weekend & hook my siggy up.



GJIna Try the Nioxin Scalp conditioner #7 or 8 for your Mom..It helps to thicken & prevent shedding....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 15, 2011)

Lita

That conditioner sounds interesting. I definitely need something to thicken up my hair.  

I do think that the nioxin is thickening my hair up. My hairline is growing in like crazy.


----------



## Lita (Apr 15, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Lita
> 
> That conditioner sounds interesting. I definitely need something to thicken up my hair.
> 
> I do think that the nioxin is thickening my hair up. My hairline is growing in like crazy.



growinghealthyhair If you decide to try it..Make sure you use it in your finale step/On your scalp only & use a moisturizer as your rinse...

*After I Dc/I apply it to my scalp for 3min & have my moisturizing rinse on my length/wash..This way I don't experience any drying...YOUR SCALP WILL TINGLE a lot...lol

Keep Us Posted...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## McQuay30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Any new updates on individuals whom have been taking it for at least a month?


----------



## Janet' (Apr 16, 2011)

It hasn't been a month yet...but I'm excited about the idea of what could be!


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 16, 2011)

ojemba said:


> How did the Maxi-hair work for you? I have a bottle that I'm still trying to take on a regular basis.



ojemba Pretty well, my nails grew in faster and much stronger. My new growth was thicker than usual; my hairdresser remarked during my last touch up that my new growth was a bit more resistant. As for increased growth... jury is still out on that one. I grew an inch over 10 weeks during my last stretch. It was increase from MY natural rate but brought me to average rate of half an inch a month.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 16, 2011)

Still taking 2/day...I can't post pics bc I am in HYH challenge.  But I will post my starting/current pics after my BC June 1 & see if there is a difference


----------



## BayAreaDream (Apr 17, 2011)

I might be jumping off the Nioxin wagon... It's been 3 weeks at 2 a day an I just started breaking out like crazy. I'll up my water intake and cut down to 1 a day to see if it stops. Also taking a vitamin B complex with it. My nails are growing like crazy an It seems I'm shaving more often. We will see...


----------



## Britt (Apr 17, 2011)

My pkg should arrive tomorrow. I can't wait to try them lol. Actually, I can't wait for the healthy nail growth, the extra hair growth is an added plus.


----------



## Qualitee (Apr 17, 2011)

I want to they the Nioxin Scalp conditioner to thicken up my hair, but I don't want my hair to shed like crazy after I stop using it


----------



## AngelEyez (Apr 17, 2011)

I may be off the Nioxin bandwagon as well..I had clear skin when I started, now my cheeks look like they have broken out in hives. Maybe it's the biotin my body doesn't like but I know one thing, I'm not going to experiment long enough with it to find out. If anyone wants this bottle feel free to PM me. It's the 90capsule size purchased from amazon.com.


----------



## HarySituation (Apr 17, 2011)

AngelEyez Pm'd u!


----------



## msdarknlovely (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow I had no idea that this thread was still going!! I'm glad you ladies had success with the product. 
Although I haven't been taking them like I used to I still have had alot of growth. I got a relaxer on 3/20 and by last week I needed another. My hairstylist was like no you don't need another relaxer but then she felt my hair and was like well yeah thats new growth.
 I'm going to stack other products with the nioxin to see if I get more growth. Theres this hair oil that I took with H37 and my hair took off...this was years ago so I'm going to give that a try. I have to do some more reasearching first.....


----------



## msdarknlovely (Apr 17, 2011)

^^Oh and I co-washed as well with Aphogee and Doo-Gro 2x a week...I don't know if this helped


----------



## Lita (Apr 17, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> I want to they the Nioxin Scalp conditioner to thicken up my hair, but I don't want my hair to shed like crazy after I stop using it




Qualitee  I have been using it off & on and have not experience any additional shedding..... Keep us posted/if you decided to try it..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 17, 2011)

Just purchased 90 count bottle on amazon, saved 15% with the Subscribe & Save option so my total came to $22.51. It should arrive this Wednesday, can't wait!


----------



## Softerlove (Apr 17, 2011)

I bought these today, but I'm still recovering from my biotin breakout.  I stopped one week ago, and my cheeks and sideburns are still broken out.  I'm 24, this is not cute.  I have 30 tablets, ilk try and hope.

Anyone know how to recover from biotin acne?  Its been a week and I'm still broken out.  And I've upped my water.

Sent from my MyTouch 4 G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## omnipadme (Apr 17, 2011)

Softerlove said:


> I bought these today, but I'm still recovering from my biotin breakout.  I stopped one week ago, and my cheeks and sideburns are still broken out.  I'm 24, this is not cute.  I have 30 tablets, ilk try and hope.
> 
> Anyone know how to recover from biotin acne?  Its been a week and I'm still broken out.  And I've upped my water.
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4 G using Long Hair Care Forum App



Applying pure EV Coconut oil to my face twice a day helped me


----------



## comike (Apr 17, 2011)

I've tried Nioxin before and they worked well. But....I've been taking the Phytopharene Dietary Supplements by Phyto over the last several months and I must say they work much better in my opinion. Not only have I noticed hair growth but my eyebrows and lashes too, not to mention my nails.


----------



## Softerlove (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you, I will try.

Sent from my MyTouch 4 G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 17, 2011)

I am getting nervous about doing 2/day.  I am starting to notice a few pimples & the crazy breakouts is what stopped me from taking biotin (5 mg).  I was taking Nioxin (1/day) and having no breakouts...as a matter of fact, my skin was looking fabulous! It was glowing...but I have been taking 2/day for a little over a week & I am starting to get a breakout.  I may have to drop back down to 1/day to save my skin  But I guess maybe I shouldn't be so impatient about wanting immediate hair growth! It ain't worth my skin  So I'll give it a little more time & up my water intake.  If my face gets worse, then I am going back to the suggested dosage   Sidenote: 1 tablet has 3 mg biotin, so doubling the dose means I am getting 6mg/day, instead of the 5 mg I was taking alone.  I was hoping the b vitamins in Nioxin would diminish this effect, but maybe not


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 18, 2011)

My skin is usually very, very smooth, but I have noticed a few bumps here and there. I'm not stressing too much because they are pretty small and easily disguised and I am hoping they will improve with an increase in water intake (I do admit that I haven't been drinking quite as much as usually - around 8 as opposed to 11-12 cups that I usually drink). I am hoping that once I get back to my usual intake, these small ones will vanish but I don't think I will increase to 2/day. I think I will just assess my hair when I am finished with the two bottles I have and see if they are worth continuing. If not, I probably won't repurchase, and I definitely am not going to twice a day if it's going to give me acne!


----------



## fxdiva (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay ladies, I received and have been taking my vitamins 2x a day since last week [can't remember if it was Tuesday or Thrusday] but my scalp has been sore/tinglely for the past two to three days and I can already feel new growth.  I got my hair relaxed bone straight on Wednesday.

Can't wait to see what a whole month produces 

FxDiva


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey ladies so I've been taking nioxin 2x daily consistently for a little over 2 weeks now and boy does my scalp itch something fierce. I almost want to wash my hair everyday becasue It drives me bananas while I'm at work. This better be some super growth coming in because I'm all up in my wig and I hope my coworkers don't see me


----------



## fxdiva (Apr 18, 2011)

I totally agree!


----------



## blackpearl81 (Apr 18, 2011)

Softerlove said:


> I bought these today, but I'm still recovering from my biotin breakout. I stopped one week ago, and my cheeks and sideburns are still broken out. I'm 24, this is not cute. I have 30 tablets, ilk try and hope.
> 
> Anyone know how to recover from biotin acne? Its been a week and I'm still broken out. And I've upped my water.
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4 G using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
Have you tried supplementing the biotin with Super B Complex?? I read this recommendation in a LHCF thread and have not had any breakouts...


----------



## blackpearl81 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just received my nioxin today....so I'll be back with an update if I get any super growth..only taking it as prescribed though..I'll be patient


----------



## ajenee (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey ladies just checking in. I'm at the one month mark and so far its okay. I do have some new growth but its not a large amount. I'm hanging in there at 2 a day everyday : ) I can't wait til I hit the 3 month mark. My nails are def the strongest they've ever been. I have also experienced a small increase of hair growing faster on other areas of my body. My sis ordered hairfinity so I will monitor her growth to see how that works for her. Hhg : )

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 18, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I am getting nervous about doing 2/day. I am starting to notice a few pimples & the crazy breakouts is what stopped me from taking biotin (5 mg). I was taking Nioxin (1/day) and having no breakouts...as a matter of fact, my skin was looking fabulous! It was glowing...but I have been taking 2/day for a little over a week & I am starting to get a breakout. I may have to drop back down to 1/day to save my skin  But I guess maybe I shouldn't be so impatient about wanting immediate hair growth! It ain't worth my skin  So I'll give it a little more time & up my water intake. If my face gets worse, then I am going back to the suggested dosage  Sidenote: 1 tablet has 3 mg biotin, so doubling the dose means I am getting 6mg/day, instead of the 5 mg I was taking alone. I was hoping the b vitamins in Nioxin would diminish this effect, but maybe not


 
I'm pretty sure that Nioxin vitamins only have 300 micrograms (0.3 milligrams) of biotin where most people that take biotin are taking 5 milligrams. So the Nioxin has a very small amount of biotin (even if taking 2 daily) versus the 5 mg biotin. 

I take 2 nioxin daily and a 5 milligram biotin daily and have no breakouts but I also take a Stress B complex with it as well.


----------



## chicha (Apr 18, 2011)

loulou82 said:


> I once asked a GNC associate if they carried anything similar to Nioxin Recharging Vitamins and showed him the ingredients on my bottle. He said that GNC didn't but the herbs used in Nioxin's proprietary blend (saw palmetto, oat, stinging nettle, etc) were DHT-blockers. *DHT-blockers are known ingredients in many hair-regrowth systems.* All the other ingredients could be found in any other multi-vitamin/ hair vitamin he said.



Hair REgrowth systems. Not hair growth systems.

This is for people with androgenic alopecia or hormonal hair loss for ex: PCOS, male and female pattern baldness, after birth thinning. It helps to regrow their hair with hormonal altering herbs.

*These things do nothing for you if you don't have these issues*. Because your hormones don't need altering.


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 18, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> Just purchased 90 count bottle on amazon, saved 15% with the Subscribe & Save option so my total came to $22.51. It should arrive this Wednesday, can't wait!



My package shipped today! whoooo! I'm so excited hahaha.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 19, 2011)

bumpinggggg


----------



## OrangeMoon (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm currently taking two Nixon per day along with a prenatal vitamin. Should I add a B Complex or Biotin with this combination?


----------



## NaturalLibra (Apr 19, 2011)

I got my Nioxin yesterday and sofar I've taken 1 @ 9am. I was planning to do another at 9pm and so forth but I'm kind of scared of breaking. even though I'm not satisfied, my skin has been in its best, consistent shape in a long time and I don't wanna mess it up. Hopefully increased water intake will curb anything but if I notice acne worsening i'll drop down right anyway. its not worth it, I can hide my hair but not my face


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 19, 2011)

Can't say it's the Nioxin for sure but I swear I've never felt like I "needed" to "Face Nair" my upper lip...but this fuzz is OC...


----------



## ajenee (Apr 19, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Can't say it's the Nioxin for sure but I swear I've never felt like I "needed" to "Face Nair" my upper lip...but this fuzz is OC...



Lol yeah my face broke out along my jawline but it was my fault because I was trying to correct this problem lol. I was looking at my upper lip and I need to address the hair there again already smh...

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## comike (Apr 19, 2011)

Just and FYI....I don't think you have to take more than the directed dose (one tablet per day) to see results from the Nioxin. It worked well for me with just one per day. I think LHCF has a habit of finding something that works and doubling it or over doing it, therefore, you run the risks of developing other side effects like the facial breakouts.


----------



## Softerlove (Apr 19, 2011)

So, I took the pill-its huge! I plan to take one right now, one a day.  But my skin is doing fine.  Well see in one, week.  A for the lip fuzz...none yet.


----------



## GJIna (Apr 20, 2011)

I've been taking the Nioxin 2wice a day since last week & I can definitely attest to it making the nails stronger & retaining length. Even in on the index nail of my right hand where the top kept flaking, it hasn't chipped off. I'm going to see if I can buff it down just in case.  But I haven't seen any further chipping that I've been suffering from for the last 2 months.

I _did_ get a bit of a breakout after a few days. Nothing drastic because I'm eating better but it was a strange sight after being clear for a while now. I see that this stuff has biotin in it & I remember taking straight biotin last year & it was a breakout fest. I don't know if it's just that my body doesn't absorb biotin well..HOWEVER..I found a work around by getting back on drinking ACV. THAT has quickly balanced me back out. Hope that helps someone having a similar problem.

I feel bad not taking starter pics yet. It'll def get done this wkend after the salon.


----------



## chicha (Apr 20, 2011)

For those who's used these and other vitamins over the years *can you really tell a difference in hair growth?*

I've heard Country Hair, Hair finity are also good. *They are better than these?*


----------



## An_gell (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi ladies! I'm still taking Nioxin but really considering going back to Hair finity simply because I'm breaking out really bad. I mean it's to the point where you can play connect the dots on my forehead.  I have always had acne prone skin, and got it under control years ago and plus I added Proactive to my arsenal but now it's just like that's not working any more other than drying my skin out causing my face to over produce oil cuz it's so dry.  So I don't know I haven't taken the Nioxin all week and my skin is starting to look somewhat better so I don't know.  I'm gonna monitor it and see, I'm upset too cuz I just finished the 30 day bottle and just started on the 90 day..smh


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 20, 2011)

GJIna: How much ACV do you drink everyday? 
I still haven't gotten up to my usual daily water intake - I got to 9 cups yesterday. My face hasn't gotten worse, so I guess that's good news but I'm not used to having bumps on my face, so I really want them to go away... lol. 
I'm going to definitely get back to drinking at least 11 cups everyday for the next week and see if it helps. If not, I am interested in trying the ACV you're talking about. I have a HUGE bottle that I need to get rid of, since I only use like 1 cup per year for my rinses... lol.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 20, 2011)

Which formula is everyone taking? Recharging Complex or Intensive Therapy Recharging? What's the difference between the two formulas?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Which formula is everyone taking? Recharging Complex or Intensive Therapy Recharging? What's the difference between the two formulas?



I'm taking the recharging complex.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Which formula is everyone taking? Recharging Complex or Intensive Therapy Recharging? What's the difference between the two formulas?



I'm taking the intensive therapy. I didn't know there were two different ones... weird. I just typed in Nioxin Recharging Complex in Amazon and the intensive were the ones I bought because I tried to buy the cheapest ones and both the bottles I bought ended up being intensive. Hmmmm...

Also, on an unrelated note, I wanted to add that I am also seeing nail benefits like other PPs have stated. My nails have always been long but very weak... like, pulling up my jeans = broken or bent nail. erplexed
I've been keeping them trimmed to nubs basically, but they sprouted again in what seems like an overnight spurt and despite the everyday things I continue to do that would usually result in breaks, bends, or chips, I haven't had one yet.  So that's pretty nice. I don't notice any extra hair elsewhere on my body, but I've only been taking them for 12 days so... who knows? I honestly don't care much about getting body hair, especially since I barely grow any anyway, and don't think it would be all that big of a deal to have to do more than two shaves per year like I do now. Seems like a small price to pay to recover from my setback (I am hoping by the end of these two bottles to be back to where I was before).  But I'm really not feeling potential facial hair. I would definitely prefer to not have a Monopoly Man mustache by the time I get deep into this 90-day bottle.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

I take the Recharging formula...I can't say that I've started breaking out but I have also upped my water intake as well.  Also, no excess hair issues either, but as davisbr88 said, I've only been taking them for about 2 weeks so...


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Apr 20, 2011)

GJIna said:


> I've been taking the Nioxin 2wice a day since last week & I can definitely attest to it *making the nails stronger* & retaining length. Even in on the index nail of my right hand where the top kept flaking, it hasn't chipped off. I'm going to see if I can buff it down just in case. But I haven't seen any further chipping that I've been suffering from for the last 2 months.
> 
> *I did get a bit of a breakout after a few days*. *Nothing drastic* because I'm eating better but it was a strange sight after being clear for a while now. I see that this stuff has biotin in it & *I remember taking straight biotin last year & it was a breakout fest.* I don't know if it's just that my body doesn't absorb biotin well..HOWEVER..I found a work around by getting back on drinking ACV. THAT has quickly balanced me back out. Hope that helps someone having a similar problem.
> 
> I feel bad not taking starter pics yet. It'll def get done this wkend after the salon.


 

Ditto. My nails grow long, but usually break in the nail bed after a certain length. Now, they're clearly stronger and I've only been taking the vitamins about 10 days (2 a day). I've gotten two small pimples, but nothing outrageous. I haven't noticed any facial hair issues, but my brows are growing in sooner than they would have.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Apr 20, 2011)

comike said:


> Just and FYI....I don't think you have to take more than the directed dose (one tablet per day) to see results from the Nioxin. It worked well for me with just one per day. I think LHCF has a habit of finding something that works and doubling it or over doing it, therefore, you run the risks of developing other side effects like the facial breakouts.


 

I agree. But I'm curious and impatient. Don't judge me.


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 20, 2011)

Janet' said:


> I take the Recharging formula...I can't say that I've started breaking out but I have also upped my water intake as well.  Also, no excess hair issues either, but as @davisbr88 said, I've only been taking them for about 2 weeks so...




I love your new profile pic


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

Etherealsmile26 said:


> I love your new profile pic



Gee Thanks!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 20, 2011)

Hmmm...wonder if there is any difference between the two?


----------



## Lita (Apr 20, 2011)

The one I'm looking at says..Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex...Says $25.00 90 Tabs..
Is that the same bottle (Sliver) every-one have?

*Just looking right NOW!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GJIna (Apr 20, 2011)

@davisbr88: For every 8oz of water I add 2 teaspoons of ACV. I've been sipping on it (with a straw) throughtout the day as opposed to knocking it back once a day like I used to. I only changed the method to make sure I drink this daily. (Sometimes I would *forget* at the end of the day) Just as a warning, I've noticed that with natural remedies like this I tend to go through a flare up period but it passes after a day or two. I guess that was my body getting out whatever toxins I had build up in my system. This time around it wasn't the case. My diet has changed & I drink more water along with it. I really do recommend ACV drinks. It tastes like...yeah..but for what it's done for my skin & energy my taste buds can suffer some.


I have the Intensive Therapy RECHARGING COMPLEX version (same silver-ish bottle). I didn't know there was an alternate.


----------



## Lita (Apr 20, 2011)

Bumping.......





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## drmuffin (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, semi-random question here: Is anyone here having to shave their pits like every two days?  I know that's a good thing b/c that means my hair is growing faster but *dang*.

And don't let me get started on the leg and hoo-ha hair...


----------



## Lita (Apr 20, 2011)

drmuffin said:


> Ok, semi-random question here: Is anyone here having to shave their pits like every two days?  I know that's a good thing b/c that means my hair is growing faster but *dang*.
> 
> And don't let me get started on the leg and hoo-ha hair...



drmuffin  hoo-ha hair 

...What kind are you taking? The Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex..That one...

*Just weighing the odds..Before I take the plunge.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 20, 2011)

My nioxin arrived today... just took the my first one (i'm taking one a day). MUCH easier to take than the Countrylife Maxi-Hair. I love how flat the pill is.

My stretch ends in two weeks so the week after I have my touch up (3 weeks into the pills) I will begin to take weekly pics of my new growth to track progress.


----------



## HauteHippie (Apr 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Can't say it's the Nioxin for sure but I swear I've never felt like I "needed" to "Face Nair" my upper lip...but this fuzz is OC...



Omigeez, me too! I've never had this *ahem* experience before!

Also, my skin improved with nioxin recharge. I'd broken out with biotin and went down to every other day. Taking 2 nioxin vits made my stomach hurt (not something that normally happens to me), so I quit that on day 3. I think nioxin has increased my growth rate. I also take MSM, vit C, biotin, spirilina, iron and echinacea/goldenseal, but nioxin and sulfur are the only new things since mid January.

Mid January, 2011







March 16th, 2011






I'm nearing my 3rd month with the product.

Eta: sorry about my low sweats!


----------



## drmuffin (Apr 20, 2011)

Lita Girl yes!  I mean like *every time* I'm in the shower I look down and just smh... That Recharging Complex is the shizz-nite!

*Off to remove moustache*


----------



## cheryl26 (Apr 20, 2011)

i've noticed the increased body hair growth as well. i usually had to shave every 2-3 days now it's everyday if i wanna wear a skirt or tankish shirt! and the nails are definitely stronger. they just don't break! i accidentally bent one all the way back 2weeks ago and my finger started bleeding (usually that nail would just break off) but i bent it back in place, polished and it's just like normal.


----------



## comike (Apr 20, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> I agree. But I'm curious and impatient. Don't judge me.




LOL! Oh it will work for you. Not only will the hair on your head grow but other places as well.


----------



## Lita (Apr 20, 2011)

drmuffin said:


> Lita Girl yes!  I mean like *every time* I'm in the shower I look down and just smh... That Recharging Complex is the shizz-nite!
> 
> *Off to remove moustache*



drmuffin



 Mustache too,oh no!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2011)

Will be getting these in the very near future


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 20, 2011)

Placed my order earlier today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2011)

Lita said:


> *The one I'm looking at says..Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex...Says $25.00 90 Tabs..*
> *Is that the same bottle (Sliver) every-one have?**Just looking right NOW!
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Yup.

These are the ones I'm looking at too!


----------



## iri9109 (Apr 20, 2011)

ok so i started off with 2 a day, but some mornings i forget and see it at night and take one before bed, but i dont want to double up at night so i think i'm gonna stick with the one a day for now...i havent noticed body hair growth, and my nails still suck, but my hair has definitely grown b/c there's a lot more black roots than there was last week...last week i was just under .5 inches of new growth, and now i have over .5 inches...if i get a full inch of growth this month i'll be happy.


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL at all the body hair comments. Ever since I began my HHJ my leg hair will get like whoaaaa if I don't shave like every couple of days. At least it keeps me warm during winter!!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 21, 2011)

My nails are looking gorgeous, I'm going to run out and buy a few new polishes today to show them off! As for my hair, well I'm not shedding as much and the breakage has really halted. So looking good so far, I just ordered another bottle.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Apr 21, 2011)

i am taking the intensive therapy recharging complex. i've been taking it for 3 weeks on sunday and i am 4 weeks post as of yesterday. 

one of my nails was very short - beyond the nail bed - and i used one of the lines to mark my growth. the line is almost completely covered. this is in less than 10 days. 

i also have more new growth than i typically do at this point. i'm excited to see where i am in another 6 weeks when i relax. 

just wanted to check in with an update. i'll admit i was a skeptic but would be more than happy to be proved wrong. i certainly don't expect 2 inches in 2 months, but i will take any additional that i get!

eta - i have had no adverse effects on my skin. i rarely break out and this hasn't caused me to either. it has given me a glow that i can only attribute to the vitamin, since i haven't changed anything else. i take one a day per the instructions. i wonder if increasing the dosage has anything to do with breakouts or if someone had issues with break-outs before..just a thought. 

anyway, will be back in 6 weeks! keep the updates coming!


----------



## DiamondTeaira (Apr 21, 2011)

I am on week 2 ( I believe). I started out taking two pills because my regular vitamins had larger dosages of the ingredients (that they both have listed). My scalp was a little tender and they made my stomach hurt a little but both issues lasted only two days. Then I started having headaches everyday. I have now started taking only one pill and the headaches are gone. I did wake up with a pimple on my chin though :-( 

As for growth I've seen a little but nothing impressive as of yet besides my eyebrows are growing like crazy.  My nails are stronger thank goodness! 

My dad is taking them as well because he was losing his hair and he said he felt like he is growing a unibrow lol.

I follow up in a month.


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Platinum (Apr 21, 2011)

I really want to try these but I don't know if I want the Recharge or the Intensive formula. I can't decide. I may end up ordering one of each.


----------



## TraciChanel (Apr 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I really want to try these but I don't know if I want the Recharge or the Intensive formula. I can't decide. I may end up ordering one of each.


 
There's only one vitamin...I think a couple ladies on the thread thought that there were two. It just has a really long name: "Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex". So, they're one in the same. Don't waste your money buying two of them. HTH!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 21, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> There's only one vitamin...I think a couple ladies on the thread thought that there were two. It just has a really long name: "Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex". So, they're one in the same. Don't waste your money buying two of them. HTH!



Damn. I don't know why I thought there were two. Thanks Traci!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 21, 2011)

Just placed an order.


----------



## LadyAmani (Apr 21, 2011)

Has anyone noticed bright yellow-green colored urine?


----------



## NicWhite (Apr 21, 2011)

LadyAmani said:


> Has anyone noticed bright yellow-green colored urine?


 

That is probably from the B - vitamins. I don't take Nioxin but I do know that anything with alot of B-vitamins will make you urine bright yellow.

It scared me the first time it happened to me.  You will get used to seeing it. Drink planty of water.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 21, 2011)

I drank a crap load of water yesterday - almost 14 cups. I was pretty much fused to the toilet. So I am dialing it back down to 11 - 12. 
GJIna: I drink out of a 1.5 L bottle that I _almost_ fill up twice, and decided to try your ACV in the first bottle. So I added 1/4 cup (I hope I did that math correctly...) and am drinking it now. It's not too bad. I am going to start with just putting ACV in half of my water everyday to see if it helps. The bumps don't look horrible and no one has said anything (I have a very honest family... and that's putting it nicely), so I guess I am just making it seem worse than they are since I've always had really smooth skin and inspect it very closely every morning with my face all up in the mirror... lol. I've relaxed a little with the urgency I was feeling to get rid of them for aesthetic purposes, but the ones on my forehead itch and it's driving me bananas!

ETA: I am going to try to make sure I eat more vitamin B-rich foods as well. When I looked at the list, I can see why I may not be getting enough vitamin B because a lot of the foods are ones I don't eat often, if at all. I do love broccoli, chard, collards, and romaine, but haven't been eating them as much lately so I am definitely going to up my intake of those. And anything that causes me to need more mussels, lobster, and crab is definitely okay with me! I lurrrrrrv seafood


----------



## LadyAmani (Apr 21, 2011)

NicWhite said:


> That is probably from the B - vitamins. I don't take Nioxin but I do know that anything with alot of B-vitamins will make you urine bright yellow.
> 
> It scared me the first time it happened to me.  You will get used to seeing it. Drink planty of water.



Thanks NicWhite! i figured that i was just wondering if i was the only one lol...and i have increased my water intake a great deal.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 21, 2011)

drmuffin said:


> Oh yeah...I started taking the Nioxin around the first week of March...HTH!



Excellent growth! I'm happy for you!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 21, 2011)

GJIna said:


> @davisbr88: For every 8oz of water I add 2 teaspoons of ACV. I've been sipping on it (with a straw) throughtout the day as opposed to knocking it back once a day like I used to. I only changed the method to make sure I drink this daily. (Sometimes I would *forget* at the end of the day) Just as a warning, I've noticed that with natural remedies like this I tend to go through a flare up period but it passes after a day or two. I guess that was my body getting out whatever toxins I had build up in my system. This time around it wasn't the case. My diet has changed & I drink more water along with it. I really do recommend ACV drinks. It tastes like...yeah..but for what it's done for my skin & energy my taste buds can suffer some.
> .



What is Acv?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2011)

Anakinsmomma said:


> What is Acv?


 
Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks so much! I'm new here and still learning acronyms.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 21, 2011)

So ladies, I found 2 more pimples. I am now going to stick with one a day for now! I want my clear, glowing skin back and an extra .25"-.50" ain't worth that  My skin was looking lovely with taking one, so I'll stick with that


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, my skin has definitely gotten worse today. I don't know if it's worth it. I am going to give it 3 weeks, just because I've heard that's how long it can take for your skin/body to adjust to something new. If I'm not mostly clear by then, I'm about to sell these things. I'd rather have average growth and beautiful skin.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Apr 21, 2011)

davisbr88 

your skin is beautiful in your avatar. were you taking 2 a day? how long have you been taking it? i'm at 3 weeks on sunday and no problems thus far. i'm getting nervous reading about the break-outs.




davisbr88 said:


> Yeah, my skin has definitely gotten worse today. I don't know if it's worth it. I am going to give it 3 weeks, just because I've heard that's how long it can take for your skin/body to adjust to something new. If I'm not mostly clear by then, I'm about to sell these things. I'd rather have average growth and beautiful skin.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 21, 2011)

blessedandlucky said:


> davisbr88
> 
> your skin is beautiful in your avatar. were you taking 2 a day? how long have you been taking it? i'm at 3 weeks on sunday and no problems thus far. i'm getting nervous reading about the break-outs.



Thank you, but if you could zoom in, you would see that my forehead has a million tiny little bumps. At first it wasn't a big deal because they were so small and were my complexion, but then they started itching more and now they're red and some have grown bigger. Now it looks like a rash. Not cute.
And no, I knew I had a problem with breaking out from biotin, so I have only been taking one a day since the 8th. 
But like I said, I will give it some time before I chuck them. I've done detoxes before that caused me to break-out but then cleared up around the 3-week mark. I've also drastically changed my diet this week, so I'm not completely blaming the Nioxin, but I know that I usually normalize around week 3. If I haven't by then, I'm getting rid of them.


----------



## carletta (Apr 21, 2011)

drmuffin said:


> Ok, semi-random question here: Is anyone here having to shave their pits like every two days?  I know that's a good thing b/c that means my hair is growing faster but *dang*.
> 
> And don't let me get started on the leg and hoo-ha hair...




 yep !!!!! same here !!!!!!!!!!
 and....I'm having to shave the legs every other day !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bunnie82 (Apr 21, 2011)

i've been takin these vits for a little over a month now....i don't notice any spectacular growth but then again it's only been  month.....leg hair and nails have been growing like crazy! i haven't had any break outs on my face but i do notice that i am hella itchy.....


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 22, 2011)

blessedandlucky- Don't be scared  Nioxin actually helped my skin glow when I was taking it the past two months (1 pill/day)...the problems/breakouts started to occur when I upped the dose to 2 pills/day over the last 2-3 weeks  So give it a chance, it may give you a fresh faced glow  But I would try 1 pill before doubling the dosage to 2/day


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 22, 2011)

Hate your Nioxin?  Dump them on me, please!


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been taking 2 pills and have not experienced any breakouts (knock on wood). Then again, I'm not sensitive to biotin at all - at one time I was taking 10mg a day and still didn't break out.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hallelujah - my prayers have been answered!
The bumps are starting to crust over and dry out, so I am hoping that means I will be clearing up soon. If they continue to improve and are gone or mostly gone by the end of the month, I'm sticking with them but I am definitely NOT going to 2 a day.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Apr 22, 2011)

LadyAmani said:


> Has anyone noticed bright yellow-green colored urine?




That's the B-vitamins.  Your body discharges what it doesn't need through your urine.


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 22, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> *I've been taking 2 pills and have not experienced any breakouts (knock on wood).* Then again, I'm not sensitive to biotin at all - at one time I was taking 10mg a day and still didn't break out.




This has been my experience as well, hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 22, 2011)

drmuffin said:


> Ok, semi-random question here: Is anyone here having to shave their pits like every two days?  I know that's a good thing b/c that means my hair is growing faster but *dang*.
> 
> *And don't let me get started on the leg and hoo-ha hair.*..



 I guess that means I'll have to stock up on a case of razors now.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 22, 2011)

Can't remember if this was mentioned in the thread before but I've been taking Nioxin 2x daily since January (only missed two or three days the entire time). Has anyone experience a tender scalp?? I thought this was from the sulfur oil but I haven't been using that for the last month so I'm thinking it has to be the Nioxin


----------



## bunnie82 (Apr 22, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Can't remember if this was mentioned in the thread before but I've been taking Nioxin 2x daily since January (only missed two or three days the entire time). Has anyone experience a tender scalp?? I thought this was from the sulfur oil but I haven't been using that for the last month so I'm thinking it has to be the Nioxin


 

tell us about the amazing growth you have gotten!!!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 22, 2011)

bunnie82 said:


> tell us about the amazing growth you have gotten!!!



I got about an inch of growth from the end of Jan to end of Mar but i had to cut the ends off due to damage and SSKs. So now I'm focusing on protecting my ends to retain the growth. 

So tender scalp = growth?? erplexed


----------



## asakeba (Apr 23, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I got about an inch of growth from the end of Jan to end of Mar but i had to cut the ends off due to damage and SSKs. So now I'm focusing on protecting my ends to retain the growth.
> 
> So tender scalp = growth?? erplexed



if members are getting & expecting an inch per month, then 1 inch for 3 months would appear to suggest that the Noxin is not accelerating your growth. Unless your growth rate was slower than 1/3 an inch per month.  Correct me if I'm wrong, because I am desperately trying not to jump on this bandwagon.


----------



## jrae (Apr 23, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I got about an inch of growth from the *end of Jan to end of Mar *but i had to cut the ends off due to damage and SSKs.





asakeba said:


> if members are getting & expecting an inch per month, then 1 inch for 3 months would appear to suggest that the Noxin is not accelerating your growth.



End of Jan to end of Mar would be 2 months @ 1/2" per month.  I only get about 1/4" per month so this would be an improvement for me as long as I retain what I have.


----------



## An_gell (Apr 23, 2011)

So I stopped taking them for about a week and a half, and my skin has cleared up and no new pimples.  I'm going to do a little experiment though and start taking them again to see if it is them or just stress.  I hate to waste money, so I'm determined to finish this 90 day supply either way.  lol!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 23, 2011)

Next Friday I'm going to put in my next order...so far, so good...


----------



## trendsetta25 (Apr 23, 2011)

I started taking these vits on March 5th, so I'm 1 month and 18 days in. I've been taking them 2x's a day (1 in the morn, 1 in the evening). I experienced breakouts but not that bad (I guess it because the accutane I took last year has helped control my acne). The only time I broke out was right before my period so I'm not sure if its from the Nixion. The pimples were really small...nothing dramatic. 

My nails have always been strong (they actually hurt when they grow so I HAVE to keep them short) but I've noticed that I have to cut them almost every 10 days now so the nail growth rate has def sped up. 

As far as facial and body hair, I haven't notice an increase in growth since I always shave daily and 
every time I see a new hair on my face I tweeze. I'm still waiting for the eyelashes to grow : /

I haven't noticed an increase in my hair growth. The only thing I did notice is that my edges are nice and full. My hair is still shedding and breaking. Right now I'm in an install until May 7th. I will relax my hair one week after then post before and afters. 

I think the vitamins will help my growth around month 3 like Hairfinity did for me. So I'm not judjing them for now. Just waiting for them to do their thang. I really want healthy hair (the increase rate would just be the bonus)


----------



## LushLox (Apr 23, 2011)

asakeba said:


> if members are getting & expecting an inch per month, then 1 inch for 3 months would appear to suggest that the Noxin is not accelerating your growth. Unless your growth rate was slower than 1/3 an inch per month.  Correct me if I'm wrong, because I am desperately trying not to jump on this bandwagon.




She only started taking them at the end of Jan. I think it's realistic to allow 2/3 months for the pills to start taking effect. Personally I will give it six months.


----------



## asakeba (Apr 23, 2011)

jrae said:


> End of Jan to end of Mar would be 2 months @ 1/2" per month.  I only get about 1/4" per month so this would be an improvement for me as long as I retain what I have.



My bad, I miss-read


----------



## iri9109 (Apr 23, 2011)

my scalp is tingly...i hope that means growth!


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Apr 23, 2011)

I just got and started taking my Nioxin Monday night.  2x a day.  I was taking Hairfinity for a bit over a year (2x a day) and I have had great results with them but I want to see what Nioxin can do for me because as much as I LOVE Hairfinity, I didnt get no 2" in one month! But errr um, anyway, I am not saying that I see growth in my hair yet ( its only been a week and I am braided up under a half wig) but I do see my nails pushing out more, which I appreciate because I went to get them done in Jan and Feb and the "technician" dug ALL the way down into my nail bed so everytime they grow out, they break all over the place, usually they are long and strong amd the free edge was soo white  ( I miss them ), thats what I get for being extra and getting a full set knowing doggon well I didnt need one  I am going to file them down nice and neatly as to not frighten anyone and take pics every 10 days for a month, then show the progress of my nails.  I will be able to answer the ladies questions about MY experience with Hairfinity vs Nioxin because I took Hairfinity religiously, maybe missed 4-5 days out the time I was taking it for.  Oh and also I am doing the sulfer challenge but I have seen the growth with the sulfer by itself so the added boost SHOULD be from the Nioxin.  If I get any significant growth I will post every little thing I did so you ladies can dissect it and find what may or may not work for YOU...


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 23, 2011)

LushLox said:


> She only started taking them at the end of Jan. I think it's realistic to allow 2/3 months for the pills to start taking effect. Personally I will give it six months.




Thanks for explaining this. I was told by my doctor that you usually don't see the full effect of vitamins until after 3 months of consistently taking them.


----------



## drmuffin (Apr 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I guess that means I'll have to stock up on a case of razors now.



And get some good tweezers too...


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 24, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't like how these pills smell? 

I uncap and down the pill as fast as I can.


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm not sure how to feel about this... I have two pictures, one from 4/18 and the second from 4/22 2011, the first picture the hair just barely passes my mouth and the second pic the hair is right at my chin almost hanging off my face in the front.

 I'm at work right now so i can't post pics but i'll try to post tomorrow after work when i get a chance. Is this a placebo effect? How is this even possible?

I know i've been experiencing alot of itching which i attribute to new growth coming in but dang, this just blew my minderplexed

Let me also add that the front is the slowest growing part of my hair

I've been contemplating weather to post this or just keep it to myself for the time being, i just had to share


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 24, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like how these pills smell?
> 
> I uncap and down the pill as fast as I can.




I can't smell mine, then again i might be immune to the smell, i'm going into my 3rd wk as of today


----------



## fxdiva (Apr 24, 2011)

It's very interesting how differently our bodies react to these vitamins. I've been on them for 11 days and I've already got over 1/4 inch. I usually gotten about 1/2 in. My scalp itches and tingles all day everyday, but it's worth it if I get double my normal hair growth


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 24, 2011)

fxdiva said:


> It's very interesting how differently our bodies react to these vitamins. I've been on them for 11 days and I've already got over 1/4 inch. I usually gotten about 1/2 in. My scalp itches and tingles all day everyday, but it's worth it if I get double my normal hair growth




So i'm not imagining things then?!! my comparison pics had me staring in disbelieve at the dramatic change in only a matter of days 

Congrats on over 1/4 inch


----------



## fxdiva (Apr 24, 2011)

Etherealsmile26 said:


> So i'm not imagining things then?!! my comparison pics had me staring in disbelieve at the dramatic change in only a matter of days
> 
> Congrats on over 1/4 inch


 
Thank you! And no, you're not imagining things. My husband even commented on how shiny my hair is and how nice and strong my nails look. He's always been very observant, but has no idea that I'm taking these vitamins, so they really must be making a difference.


----------



## chicha (Apr 24, 2011)

Has anyone seen a reduction in shedding? Not breaking as shedding is long strands falling out from the scalp and its an internal problem. Like to know if these vits are that strong.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Apr 24, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like how these pills smell?
> 
> I uncap and down the pill as fast as I can.


 

No! Youre not by any means, I really really dont like the smell and it seems like no matter how far from my face I open the bottle, I smell them.  Oh well, 'No sacrifice, no victory", oh yeah, i went there....


----------



## French Rouge (Apr 24, 2011)

chicha said:


> Has anyone seen a reduction in shedding? Not breaking as shedding is long strands falling out from the scalp and its an internal problem. Like to know if these vits are that strong.



I fell into the bandwagon and got a bottle of Nioxin. So its been under a month since I started taking the vitamins ( don't know exactly how long). I've noticed a reduction in shedding. I also noticed some increased growth but I think that has more to do with the sulfur I've been applying for a couple of months now, plus I was using another vitamin before I started the Nioxin. 

Basically growth I don't know if it is the Nioxin, but the shedding I think Nioxin has helped.


----------



## GJIna (Apr 24, 2011)

chicha said:


> Has anyone seen a reduction in shedding? Not breaking as shedding is long strands falling out from the scalp and its an internal problem. Like to know if these vits are that strong.




_This_ I have noticed. I naturally shed like a freakin' cat. I'm surprised I still have the volume of hair I have.  The only way I've been able to halt the shedding is by steaming every wash. _That_ helps A LOT. 

However, I wasn't able to steam my last wash which was around the same time I started these pills, give or take 2 weeks ago. I still shed but it wasn't the beast mode quantity I usually get when I miss steaming. I'm hoping these vits with the steaming completely halts any shedding. 

PS. 'monsterous' amounts of shed hair to me is the average (?) 50 a day. That seems like waaaay to much to be losing on a daily basis in my opinion. I shed heavy all through my life but now that I've been actively taking care of my own hair it freaks me out to still see so much hair on the floor.


----------



## Kalia1 (Apr 24, 2011)

I am on the bandwagon off to order mine


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 24, 2011)

Y'all are making this soooooo  hard for me
The thick full edges comment almost sent me ova the edge.
1/4 of an inch didn't help matters...t-r-y-i-n     t-ooooo h-o-l-d-dddd outttttttt


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Apr 24, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Y'all are making this soooooo  hard for me
> The thick full edges comment almost sent me ova the edge.
> 1/4 of an inch didn't help matters...t-r-y-i-n     t-ooooo h-o-l-d-dddd outttttttt



I'm trying not to jump on this either...I need to stop lurking in this thread! lol


----------



## fxdiva (Apr 25, 2011)

chicha said:


> Has anyone seen a reduction in shedding? Not breaking as shedding is long strands falling out from the scalp and its an internal problem. Like to know if these vits are that strong.


 
I've seen a drastic reduction in shedding and for me it was almost immediate. Everytime I washed my hair I'd have a huge glob of hair sitting on top of the drain, that i had to move to the side with my foot to keep from having to "swim" in the shower.

After about 3 days on the vitamins, I washed again and was pleasently surprised to find not even 1/3 of the shedding I had before and about 4 days after that, I didn't see any shedding at all.

I recently had to start taking a supplement that really helps the pain in my back, but it also started making my hair fall out terribly. With these vitamins I now have the best of both worlds.

Just MY experience yours may be different.


----------



## LadyAmani (Apr 25, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Y'all are making this soooooo hard for me
> The thick full edges comment almost sent me ova the edge.
> 1/4 of an inch didn't help matters...t-r-y-i-n t-ooooo h-o-l-d-dddd outttttttt


 
I'm not trying to break your hold Br*nzeb but i lost my edges do to post partum shedding and ive been taking them for three weeks now and i swear my edges have completely filled in...


----------



## CandyCurls (Apr 25, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok so this is way OT but KandyCurls I love your hair and your siggy!


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Apr 25, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> *Shreeks* I think I'm getting a little growth spurt. I'm not gonna lie, these vitamins gave me acne. Probably from taking 2 a day. Hairfinity messed up the left side of my chin, and Nioxin messed up the right side. I think that part is over, but now I have dark spots, very tiny though. I got my roots colored on March 4th, took my first dose on March 19th and this picture is from April 16th, so I'll probably post an updated picture on May 19th (2 months).


 
Wow @ your growth 
Wow @ your hair color 
[email protected] your skin. It looks flawless to me!

I love proof pics!!


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay,these pills are breaking me out slightly. The breakouts have been manageable so far,but if they start getting out of hand,I'm quitting these until the winter. It's about to start getting sweltering around here,and I can't do both sweatier,more oily skin,on top of acne. If the breakouts curb,then I'm good.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh Good Lord, that's just what I need, LadyAmani - three weeks and you've got results?  I know what post partum edge-shedding will do...

Where's the best place to buy these vits?  And by best I mean *cheapest*.



LadyAmani said:


> I'm not trying to break your hold Br*nzeb but i lost my edges do to post partum shedding and ive been taking them for three weeks now and i swear my edges have completely filled in...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2011)

@Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I've researched and found that Amazon currently has the cheapest prices........


----------



## CandyCurls (Apr 25, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## CurlyMoo (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm surprised these pills don't have iron in them. Is anyone taking iron pills with there Nioxin?


----------



## iri9109 (Apr 25, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> 4/11:


vs 4/25








i hope you can see the diff between black and red, because my hair was freshly washed and the red was darker...as you can see nioxin has done nothing for my nails yet, but i think i see a difference in my hair


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> vs 4/25
> 
> 
> 
> ...



iri9109 Great progress...I see a difference/I see growth...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 25, 2011)

I came home to find my Nioxin order in my mailbox today. I hope I can get good growth with these. I'm in braids now but I'll give you guys an update in a few weeks.


----------



## omnipadme (Apr 25, 2011)

Previous post

Update pics- been a full month and based on my starting pic, I think I have a full inch of growth.

Starting pic from 3/27






4/25





Right at 4.75 inches- line is marked w/an eyebrow pencil





I'm on the master cleanse and will resume nioxin in about a week or two


----------



## blessedandlucky (Apr 25, 2011)

CurlyMoo said:


> I'm surprised these pills don't have iron in them. Is anyone taking iron pills with there Nioxin?



CurlyMoo - i'm taking an iron supplement  because i learned that an iron deficiency can cause shedding and my diet has been crap for months...also taking a multivitamin because of this. i am blood work done to follow up on my suspected iron deficiency. at any rate, my hair isn't shedding as much but still is somewhat. it's been like this for a few months now so my hair  has thinned out. does anyone know how long it'll take me to bounce back. 

i've been taking nioxin for 3 weeks and definitely notice an increase in new growth


----------



## omnipadme (Apr 25, 2011)

*iri9109 excellent growth! Your hair** is gorgeous girl***


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 25, 2011)

CurlyMoo said:


> I'm surprised these pills don't have iron in them. Is anyone taking iron pills with there Nioxin?



I take my regular multi, which has iron. I'm anemic so I can't not take them, and I haven't had any issues with breakouts or anything like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2011)

These Posts Are Encouraging & Inspiring.


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2011)

omnipadme said:


> Previous post
> 
> Update pics- been a full month and based on my starting pic, I think I have a full inch of growth.
> 
> ...



omnipadme Congrats on reaching a inch...Great growth...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Skin looks to be clearing up again... here's to keeping hope alive!!!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 26, 2011)

omnipadme said:


> I'm on the master cleanse and will resume nioxin in about a week or two




 That's GREAT growth!!! My mom just got done with the Master Cleanse- 13 days!


----------



## BayAreaDream (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm off Nioxin. Took it for 3 1/2 weeks I tried to hang but the break outs never stopped.Biotin an I don't get along. I really wanted to keep going. Good luck ladies!


----------



## DiamondTeaira (Apr 26, 2011)

CurlyMoo I was surprised too so I started adding my multivitamin back to the mix.


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NicWhite (Apr 26, 2011)

blessedandlucky said:


> @CurlyMoo - i'm taking an iron supplement because i learned that an iron deficiency can cause shedding and my diet has been crap for months...also taking a multivitamin because of this. i am blood work done to follow up on my suspected iron deficiency. at any rate, my hair isn't shedding as much but still is somewhat. it's been like this for a few months now so my hair has thinned out. does anyone know how long it'll take me to bounce back.
> 
> i've been taking nioxin for 3 weeks and definitely notice an increase in new growth


 

Within six weeks you should start to see a change at your roots, If you are consistent with taking your iron. 

It also depends on how bad your iron deficiency is. My hemoglobin was really bad at 7.3 and I was basically going bald (July 2010). Most of the hair that I lost has grown back. (My hair is 3 inches long)

It will take longer for you to see the change in your hair length since hair grows at about 1/2 inch per month.


----------



## omnipadme (Apr 26, 2011)

Janet' said:


> That's GREAT growth!!! My mom just got done with the Master Cleanse- 13 days!



Thx! I'm on day 9 now and it's a breeze


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 26, 2011)

People keep telling me that my hair has grown since the beginning of the month but I'm not really sure since my hair looks bigger depending on what products I use...I just took pics today and am going to be better about monitoring progress in May.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am still bummed about my skin breakout  I was just getting over the biotin breakout disaster and my skin was completely clear/glowing from taking the Nioxin once a day.  Then I upped to 2/day and breakout city again SMH I just want my clear skin back   I think anything over minimal amounts of biotin just doesn't agree with my skin  But all you ladies gorgeous hair pics/excellent growth make me wish I could stick with the 2/day regimen...sorry to be Debbie Downer, I just hate having pimply skin! Plus, I am a picker and I now have scars from this latest breakout  But things are going to turn around, I know it  Just gotta be patient


----------



## MsMwana (Apr 26, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Ingredients for those who are curious -
> 
> INGREDIENTS:  VITAMIN A (AS RETINYL ACETATE), VITAMIN C (AS ASCORBIC ACID), VITAMIN D (AS CHOLECALCIFEROL),
> VITAMIN B1 (AS THIAMIN HYDROCHLORIDE), VITAMIN B2 (AS RIBOFLAVIN-5-PHOSPHATE), NIACIN (AS NIACINAMIDE), VITAMIN
> ...



UK ladies, has anyone noticed that Holland&Barrett's Skin.Hair.Nails has the EXACT same vitamins included? I started this today, will report back  in a month to see what happens


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry I took so long to post ladies. Here are the pics as promised sorry for the poor lighting in the second pic, I took it at night. These pics are 4 days apart..the first is from 4/18 the second from 4/22


----------



## LushLox (Apr 26, 2011)

MsMwana said:


> UK ladies, has anyone noticed that Holland&Barrett's Skin.Hair.Nails has the EXACT same vitamins included? I started this today, will report back  in a month to see what happens



Wow, thanks for the heads up. Yes please come back and let us know what you think.


----------



## Drtondalia (Apr 26, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I am still bummed about my skin breakout  I was just getting over the biotin breakout disaster and my skin was completely clear/glowing from taking the Nioxin once a day. Then I upped to 2/day and breakout city again SMH I just want my clear skin back  I think anything over minimal amounts of biotin just doesn't agree with my skin  But all you ladies gorgeous hair pics/excellent growth make me wish I could stick with the 2/day regimen...sorry to be Debbie Downer, I just hate having pimply skin! Plus, I am a picker and I now have scars from this latest breakout  But things are going to turn around, I know it  Just gotta be patient


 
I feel you sis... I'm going through a major breakout myself and I'm not sure why. I'm getting dark marks where the bumps were and more and more keep popping up everyday.

Its hard to deal with when you're used to having flawless skin.  

Working on having patience though...I keep asking people what am I supposed to do about this cause I'm clueless. I have always taken excellent care of my skin ie: wash, toner, and moisturize. I don't know what to do about these pimples though.erplexed


----------



## LadyAmani (Apr 26, 2011)

When i first started taking nioxin i had break outs, but then i started drinking 64 oz of water a day and the break outs cleared up and i havent seen a pimple since.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Apr 27, 2011)

my morning routine....
#7 with a Carmel Iced Coffee (light and sweet) and my Nixion


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 27, 2011)

My hair is DEFINITELY thicker.  My new growth is soooo much thicker than the rest of my hair (i'm natural).  I also have 1"+ of growth in most places. I've been taking them since the beginning of march.  

And my hairline is filling in like CRAZY. I would post pictures but i'm a little embarrassed at the current condition of my hair :-(


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 28, 2011)

So, I think I have it figured out! When I wake up in the mornings, my skin is pretty much as clear as usual, but then after I take the Nioxin, it breaks out (I guess as my body is absorbing it), but when I wake up the next morning, it's mostly gone and has become progressively better over the last couple of days. I am going to start taking it at night from now on and see what happens. Is there anything wrong with taking at night? I assume not, since some people are taking it every 12 hours... obviously, you're sleeping during some of that time.

ETA: My roots do seem thicker than usual now! And my hooha hair is definitely growing in much thicker. I have seen more arm hair as well. I'm pretty excited. I definitely wanted length more than thickness, but I will take the thickness too.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Apr 28, 2011)

davisbr88, i take it in the evenings and i think it's still working fine. i have more new growth than usual and can't wait to relax in a month. i can't wait to see where i am in 3 months!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2011)

I've always taken my Vitamins (in particular Hair Vits) at night/evenings, (after a meal) or right before bed.

Plan to purchase Nioxin this Weekend.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yay! Well, I'm going to start taking mine at night then. Thanks for the responses, ladies!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes! davisbr88 I take all of my vitamins at night...No problems for me!


----------



## blackbarbietea (Apr 28, 2011)

Etherealsmile said:


> Sorry I took so long to post ladies. Here are the pics as promised sorry for the poor lighting in the second pic, I took it at night. These pics are 4 days apart..the first is from 4/18 the second from 4/22



I'm skeptical because my hair is longer on the right side, and shorter on the left.

Can you take a pic with the hair on the same side?


----------



## iri9109 (Apr 28, 2011)

davisbr88 i take mine at night before bed...i noticed clear skin in the morning too


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 28, 2011)

Eyebrows definitely WAYYYY Thicker. Ugh.  Had to throw on my wig with bangs today, until i'm able to get to the mall to get them threaded!!


----------



## cheryl26 (Apr 29, 2011)

i've been taking nioxin now for 4 weeks from april 1st. i dyed my hair on mar 14th and i think my roots have grown out 2 inches but i trimmed my hair so i only have an inch on the length from my last post. i guess they worked? maybe added an extra 1/4in a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2011)

Purchased my Nioxin Today!

2 90 Ct. Bottles....Bring it On!  

I will be rotating the Nioxin with Andrew Lessman Hair, Skin, Nails.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 29, 2011)

I got quite a shock at the doctors yesterday. The doctor said that my symptoms sound like lupus. 

Lu-what???!!!

The symptom that had me running to the doctor was, ironically, my hair. Not the chronic fatigue, or muscle aches, or joint pain, not even the redness I thought was rosecea (butterfly rash) but my dramatic hair thinning. 

Does anyone here know if nioxin would help lupus related hair loss?


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Apr 30, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> i colored my hair 24 days ago so im gonna use my roots as a  growth indicator...i measured my roots and they were almost .5 inch, so my growth rate now is pretty much average...i hope yall can see the demarcation between red and black at my roots, i tried to adjust the contrast to make it more obvious...i'll post update pics 5/11
> 
> 4/11:
> 
> ...



Your hair is beautiful.  You are the first natural that actually made me .  I got a relaxer on Thursday but for a split moment .....


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Apr 30, 2011)

Thought I was done with bandwagons.... Guess I thought wrong .  I just ordered my Nioxin from Amazon for $19.99. Should have them in a few days.  I already have fast growing hair so this is going to be off the charts.  I think I will do the twice a day regimen. 

Lets do the math  :

1st six months of 2x a day @ $19.99 for 90 pills = 182 days @ 2 pills a day=364 pills or 4 bottles which is $79.96

2nd six months of 1 pill a day @ $19.99 for 90 pills = 182 @ 1 pill a day = 182 pills or 2 bottles which is $39.98

for a grand total of $119.94.  Okay, I will get the Sedu next year  

These pills betta work


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Apr 30, 2011)

Forgot about shipping.  I really won't be getting that flat iron this year


----------



## Janet' (Apr 30, 2011)

Anakinsmomma said:


> I got quite a shock at the doctors yesterday. The doctor said that my symptoms sound like lupus.
> 
> Lu-what???!!!
> 
> ...



I know JJamiah's sis has it (she's mentioned it in previous threads)...You may want to shoot her a pm and ask her...I'm not sure.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 30, 2011)

Just placed an order for the 90-day supply- even though I'm taking two a day so they are only lasting me 45 days...I haven't really noticed anything different, but wearing it curly makes it a little bit more difficult. I'm excited for all of you ladies getting awesome growth!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been taking these vitamins for a few days now. I think it's too early to tell if they're giving me a growth spurt but I'm getting a tingling sensation/slightly itchy scalp. I hope that means that they're working.


----------



## iri9109 (Apr 30, 2011)

i want extra growth...im starting 2aday next week.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Apr 30, 2011)

Ya'll know I look up everything, and here is what I found . Some of these claims are very interesting.  hth 

Does Recharging Complex® contain Gluten?
Gluten is not currently in the Recharging Complex® Formulation.

Does the NIOXIN Recharging Complex® contain any copper peptides?
There are no copper peptides in the NIOXIN Recharging Complex®.

Why is Red Dye used in our Recharging Complex®? Is it harmful? 
NIOXIN® uses the color dies to have a consistent pill color each time the Recharging Complex® is produced. The Colorant used is approved by the FDA as safe for ingestible food.

How much Biotin is in Recharging Complex®? 
300 micrograms or 0.3 milligrams.

What is Tocotrienols, which is found in the Recharging Complex®? 
Both tocotrienols and tocopherols, whose derivatives are in eight different isoforms, belong to the Vitamin E family. However, some research suggests tocotrienols are more potent in their anti-oxidation effect than the common forms of tocopherol due to significant differences in chemical structure.

Why doesn’t Recharging Complex® contain Vitamin E like most hair and nail supplements? 
Recharging Complex® contains Tocotrienols which is a Vitamin E derivative and very beneficial as a part of this dietary supplement for the healthy growth of hair, skin and nails.

What is Bladderwack? 
Bladderwrack is a type of brown or green algae (seaweed) that grows on the northern Atlantic and Pacific coasts of the United States and on the northern Atlantic coast and Baltic coast of Europe. This ingredient has been shown to aid in skin health, including improvement in elasticity, thickness and collagen formation.

Does Recharging Complex® contain synthetic material? 
Yes.

Does the Recharging Complex® contain any type of mushroom? 
No, there is no form of mushroom in Recharging Complex®.

Are there any possible side effects from taking the Recharging Complex®?  Is there a suggested diet while taking these pills? 
There are no known side effects associated with Recharging Complex®. There are no specific changes in your diet to be made when taking this vitamin complex. Recharging Complex® is a daily multi-vitamin supplement that provides nourishment to promote the healthy growth of hair, skin and nails. As with any nutritional supplement, you need to determine how it fits in with any other medication or supplements you currently take. Please consult with a physician as to how the NIOXIN® supplement will fit in with your current regimen. If you have any concerns regarding this vitamin or any other, you should out of common sense discontinue use. These vitamins are a way to internally provide nourishment to your hair, skin, nails and supplement the topical application of our hair and scalp care line.

Can you cut or crush the Recharging Complex® to make it easier for someone to swallow? 
Yes; however the vitamin complex should be consumed immediately afterward and may be unpleasant to taste.

Will Recharging Complex® replace my daily multi-vitamin or should I take it along with my multivitamin? 
Most daily multi-vitamins can be supplemented with items like Recharging Complex® without adverse effects, but if medical conditions exist or if you have concerns, the combination should be reviewed by a medical professional.

Can I take Recharging Complex® after the expiration date? 
No, you should not use any NIOXIN® product past the expiration date.

What type of results should I notice from taking Recharging Complex®? 
Recharging Complex® was designed to improve the structure and function of hair, skin and nails.

How long after I begin taking Recharging Complex® should I notice a difference? 
We recommend taking Recharging Complex® a full 30 days to see the benefits. Recharging Complex® was designed to be incorporated into your daily beauty routine.

Is Recharging Complex® safe for children? 
Recharging Complex® is not designed to be used by children under the age of 18.

Can I take Recharging Complex® while pregnant? 
The NIOXIN Recharging Complex® is a dietary supplement providing nourishment targeting your hair, skin and nails. Any time you have concerns about taking a supplement while pregnant you should contact your physician first.

Will Recharging Complex® interfere with other medications? 
Please consult your physician for questions in regard to taking a supplement in conjunction with other medications.

Can I take more than one Recharging Complex® a day? 
We do not recommend it.

Will the Recharging Complex® be compromised by heat? 
Extreme Heat may damage any pill; therefore, we recommend storing Recharging Complex® at room temperature or a cool dry place.

How long is the shelf life on the Recharging Complex®? 

http://www.nioxin.com/en/products/faq/recharging-complex


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 30, 2011)

^^Those refer to Nioxin hair products - gel, shampoo, conditioner, etc. I agree with them. The Nioxin vitamin is the same as any other multi or hair vitamin.

ETA: Above post changed to reflect qs about the vitamin. Good info.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Apr 30, 2011)

Anyone with updates now that a month has gone by?


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 30, 2011)

For ladies who have experienced tender scalp while taking this vits, how soon did it set in? I'm 11 days in and just wondering if I should be expecting increased tenderness soon? I truly hope not. I'm all ready tender-headed, I hope Nioxin doesn't exacerbate the situation! If it did, I might  haha.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 30, 2011)

againstallodds I have been taking the vits for over 30 days and I have not noticed this side effect...


----------



## blackbarbietea (Apr 30, 2011)

I know there's gotta be ladies that have been using this for longer than a month. I need some straight hair comparison pics before I take the plunge.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 30, 2011)

Taking the vitamins at night has really helped. I wake up with nearly clear skin now, so I will definitely be continuing with this!


----------



## Lita (May 1, 2011)

Anakinsmomma said:


> I got quite a shock at the doctors yesterday. The doctor said that my symptoms sound like lupus.
> 
> Lu-what???!!!
> 
> ...



Anakinsmomma So sorry ,about the lupus..Glad you went to the Doctor..I always encourage people to get (complete blood work-up) if they begin to experience unusual systems...HAIR TELLS YOU A LOT....Good luck with your treatment..


----------



## davisbr88 (May 1, 2011)

Got a LOT of shedding today - minimal broken hairs (thank God) so I am going back to my daily garlic as well. I usually only shed like this during the winter so I'm thinking it must be the Nioxin. My shed hair are looking a bit thicker though, so that was interesting to see.
I'm not worried about it too much since I know garlic usually takes care of it. If it continues or becomes too, too much, I will assess. But I am trying to get sewed up this week for at least 2 months so I guess I'll decide then based on how much comes out during the takedown.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 1, 2011)

CurlyMoo said:


> Anyone with updates now that a month has gone by?




CurlyMoo

My nails are much much much stronger and grow fastr, my eyebrows are thicker/fuller and the hair on my head is thicker and i'm seeing growth in my temple area that was damaged by relaxer/color and i'm seeing growth in my nape area finally (as of last week though) my nape area was damaged by a relaxer. So i'm loving what it's doing for my nails and hair.  And not to mention my skin looks lovely and like it's glowing.

As far as growth. I defintely have seen growth.  I just don't really know how to measure to show you guys. :-( What are good measuring points?? I just bc'd in Oct btw.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 1, 2011)

Ohhh and my shedding is very very minimal now. And i've noticed that my new growth is a heck of a lot thicker than the rest of my hair.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 1, 2011)

can someone tell me what the active ingredient in this vitamin is?  I am already taking what I perceive to be a far higher quality multi by biocare so if it's the Saw Palmetto/DHT compound in this which is really having the effect then I will look into supplementing with that first in the form of e.g. shen min.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 1, 2011)

MsMwana said:


> UK ladies, has anyone noticed that Holland&Barrett's Skin.Hair.Nails has the EXACT same vitamins included? I started this today, will report back  in a month to see what happens



I dont think it has the saw palmetto/ dht complex which i suspect is the active ingredient here for some.  You can probably take any good muti and achieve the same effect almost.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 1, 2011)

Vintageglam

Someone posted the ingredients a couple of pages back.  But if what you're taking is higher quality and working for you, why change/add anything???


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 1, 2011)

Vintageglam

I was taking a regular multi before for over a year and never had results like I'm experiencing now.


----------



## blessedandlucky (May 1, 2011)

i got highlights today and my stylist asked how many weeks post i was. i told her 6 weeks on wednesday. she responded, "you must be going through a growth spurt." 

thanks, nioxin


----------



## davisbr88 (May 2, 2011)

I'm on a detox for the next 3 weeks, so I am going to stop with the Nioxin and restart. Detoxes always break me out and I don't want those AND the biotin bumps. Hopefully after I get my general health back on track, when I restart the Nioxin, it will work even better. We'll see. But I'll be back in 3 weeks.


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 2, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @CurlyMoo
> 
> My nails are much much much stronger and grow fastr, my eyebrows are thicker/fuller and the hair on my head is thicker and i'm seeing growth in my temple area that was damaged by relaxer/color and i'm seeing growth in my nape area finally (as of last week though) my nape area was damaged by a relaxer. So i'm loving what it's doing for my nails and hair. And not to mention my skin looks lovely and like it's glowing.
> 
> As far as growth. I defintely have seen growth. I just don't really know how to measure to show you guys. :-( What are good measuring points?? I just bc'd in Oct btw.


 

I usually just straighten my hair or stretch a section to show progress. Congrats on you progress.


----------



## drmuffin (May 2, 2011)

Ok, I must be a weirdo or something b/c everyone's is talking about how strong and healthy their nails are and mine still suck! They're still fragile and chip and bend waaayy too easily. And it happens no matter what I take: along with the Nioxin I've been taking 6,000mg of MSM for about 7 months and 5,000mcg of Biotin since forever! On the plus side though my skin has never looked better, and I mean never! But I'm still struggling with the _unwanted_ hair everywhere...you know...

My hair is doing pretty good: I have about a full inch of growth in two months when normally my hair grows slower than that. Although I could be going through a grow spurt like everyone seems to have this time of year.


----------



## *SkolarStar* (May 2, 2011)

Ok. So, I read up to page 15 of this thread. It's almost 11:30 and I need to go to sleep since I have to be up at 6:30 tomorrow (even though I'll probably keep reading ). My inquiry: I just want to take the Nioxin until I reach between sl and apl.  If I take the vitamins then suddenly stop, will I experience major shedding or will my growth go back to the way it was before? If there is an answer in a post I haven't read yet, just give me the post number ans I'll find it. Thanks.


----------



## rosieposey (May 2, 2011)

I did not stop permanently, however I did have to stop taking them for two months having to paying for other things. I only took/take one a day. I didn't see a big difference in shedding. I do not know if this has something to do with the fact that I was still taking biotin . 




*SkolarStar* said:


> Ok. So, I read up to page 15 of this thread. It's almost 11:30 and I need to go to sleep since I have to be up at 6:30 tomorrow (even though I'll probably keep reading ). My inquiry: I just want to take the Nioxin until I reach between sl and apl.  If I take the vitamins then suddenly stop, will I experience major shedding or will my growth go back to the way it was before? If there is an answer in a post I haven't read yet, just give me the post number ans I'll find it. Thanks.


----------



## omnipadme (May 4, 2011)

Ok, i'm off the master cleanse & back on my nioxin 2 a days! Even though I stopped taking them for 2 weeks, I still feel like my hair is growing like crazy. I'll post more update pics sunday.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 4, 2011)

omnipadme said:


> Ok, i'm off the master cleanse & back on my nioxin 2 a days! *Even though I stopped taking them for 2 weeks, I still feel like my hair is growing like crazy*. I'll post more update pics sunday.



ITA!
I've stopped taking them but my eyebrows are starting to grow in like crazy, and I just got them done last week. My eyebrows usually only grow in that fast after waxing, but since I've been threading, they have stayed pretty clean for up to about 2.5 weeks after, so this is definitely unheard of.


----------



## LushLox (May 4, 2011)

Deleted...


----------



## CandyCurls (May 4, 2011)

*.................................................. ......*

....................................


----------



## blessedandlucky (May 4, 2011)

LushLox - what happened to your pics? i saw them on my phone a few hours ago and now they're gone! your hair looks good! 

i also wanted to ask if you were taking 1 or 2 a day? hope it was 1/day cause i don't plan to increase


----------



## omnipadme (May 4, 2011)

KandyCurls omg:notworthy your nails are so amazing! I dream for nails like yours- I think your pills sound like they were heat damaged or something- I've never seen a pill that looked like that and I'm on my 3rd 90 count bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2011)

@KandyCurls

If I were you would Contact them. I bought mine there too (no problems).

ETA:  Your Nails Look Fierce.  I'd be at the OPI Store Right Now.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 4, 2011)

drmuffin try 2000mg of l cysteine - weak nails you'll have, no more.  Give it a solid month.



drmuffin said:


> Ok, I must be a weirdo or something b/c everyone's is talking about how strong and healthy their nails are and mine still suck! They're still fragile and chip and bend waaayy too easily. And it happens no matter what I take: along with the Nioxin I've been taking 6,000mg of MSM for about 7 months and 5,000mcg of Biotin since forever! On the plus side though my skin has never looked better, and I mean never! But I'm still struggling with the _unwanted_ hair everywhere...you know...
> 
> My hair is doing pretty good: I have about a full inch of growth in two months when normally my hair grows slower than that. Although I could be going through a grow spurt like everyone seems to have this time of year.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (May 4, 2011)

Mine have long cracks in them too is that a bad thing?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using T-Mobile myTouch 3G


----------



## drmuffin (May 4, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> Look at my nails! I haven't had any peeling or splits since taking nioxin. I've always had long nails but they normally start to break around this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh ihatechu! Grrr!


----------



## drmuffin (May 4, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll hey where do you get those? I remember when I was a multi-vit freak I looked high and low for some and could never find them...erplexed


----------



## CandyCurls (May 5, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 5, 2011)

KandyCurls Gorgeous nails!!

IDareT'sHair
You know what?? Since my nails have grown I've purchased quite a few diferent nail polishes lol!!!

I had my ends clipped this weekend  No split ends. My hair was blown out, but I didn't get to check the length myself but it definitely looed thicker/healthier and it's grown from what I could see!! 

And my skin is super clear and feels soft and moisturized all day. It's never felt like this before.


----------



## LushLox (May 5, 2011)

blessedandlucky said:


> LushLox - what happened to your pics? i saw them on my phone a few hours ago and now they're gone! your hair looks good!
> 
> i also wanted to ask if you were taking 1 or 2 a day? hope it was 1/day cause i don't plan to increase



blessedandlucky Thanks I was going to try and resize them cause they were a bit big. I'll try again a bit later.

I'm only taking one a day. I was taking two for a while but I've decided to back to one.


----------



## LushLox (May 5, 2011)

Double post


----------



## An_gell (May 5, 2011)

Just following up, I'm still taking nioxin once a day and my skin cleared up so I don't think it was the pills probably just stress.  But so far so good, I also started taking a high protein shake called spiru-tein which has lots of good minerals for hair growth.


----------



## Golden75 (May 5, 2011)

KandyCurls---Me too.  Got mine from Amazon from same vendor. Many if not all of mine are cracked too. Same expiration 




*Also, I have a question. I ordered another bottle and noticed that all of the vitamins have long cracks along the sides. I tried taking a clear picture but they all turned out blurry. I ordered from Cost2Sell on Amazon, who I think I ordered my first bottle from, and the bottle was sealed. I poured them out and I mean _every_ vitamin had cracks. Should I be concerned? The exp. date is 11/12.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Your Cheeziness (May 5, 2011)

(In my Tamar Braxon voice)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This big ole pimple on my cheek isnotwhatshot.com (Tamar Braxton voice). So, I'm falling back to one Nioxin a day as directed.


----------



## EllePixie (May 5, 2011)

Okay so I am always EXTREMELY reluctant to post progress pics b/c I know that we have have different rates of growth, there can be confounding variables, etc etc...but the difference in my ponytail puff made me give a "Oh my..." What do you guys think?

This is my pony on January 15, the first time I could put my wet hair up without using pins.





This is the puff I did last night, that I was able to do on mostly dry hair without pins and stress on my edges.





I have been taking Nioxin for a month (before that it was biotin and MSM), and will definitely continue.


----------



## LushLox (May 5, 2011)

Noticeable difference Elle, looks good. I know what you mean about growth differences, mine looks a bit sad.


----------



## EllePixie (May 5, 2011)

LushLox said:


> Noticeable difference Elle, looks good. I know what you mean about growth differences, mine looks a bit sad.



Yea usually my growth rate is fairly average, but in the past month it seems to have "taken off." My subbies on YT have told me that it looks like my hair gets longer every video I do! Last month, my bangs fell to my eye, and the other day I styled with the same product (because my hair can shrink more/less depending on what I use) and they have now passed my eye, even after drying.

And your hair is already fairly long!! I'm trying to get on your level.


----------



## omnipadme (May 5, 2011)

EllePixie that's some great growth!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 5, 2011)

EllePixie that is great growth!! You can definitely tell by the color!!


----------



## EllePixie (May 5, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> EllePixie that is great growth!! You can definitely tell by the color!!



I didn't even think of that! After the first pic I also dyed my hair darker with henna and indigo like 3 months ago...so I don't even know what color my hair is anymore for real lol...


----------



## Qualitee (May 5, 2011)

Elle, are you still using topical growth serums?


----------



## EllePixie (May 5, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> Elle, are you still using topical growth serums?



No ma'am, I quit using sulfur when I realized it was making my roots dry as the desert...that was back in January. Now all I do is take my multi, Nioxin, garlic (been taking since BC), and just started taking vitamin E for my skin (I'm old, gotta stay supple). And of course, my green shakes...haven't been as consistent with those but usually drink one every other day at least.


----------



## LushLox (May 5, 2011)

deleted.....


----------



## EllePixie (May 5, 2011)

LushLox Regardless, your hair is beautiful! Loves it, looks so healthy and shiny.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 5, 2011)

drmuffin

I order from vitacost - I actually purchase the NSI brand.



drmuffin said:


> @Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll hey where do you get those? I remember when I was a multi-vit freak I looked high and low for some and could never find them...erplexed


----------



## Lita (May 5, 2011)

LushLox said:


> @ Elle, the curls (in my siggy) make the hair seem longer than it is - volume darling!
> 
> Anyways here's where I am. I can't re-size...
> 
> ...



LushLox...Your hair is beautiful..Yes,its thicker....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (May 5, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Okay so I am always EXTREMELY reluctant to post progress pics b/c I know that we have have different rates of growth, there can be confounding variables, etc etc...but the difference in my ponytail puff made me give a "Oh my..." What do you guys think?
> 
> This is my pony on January 15, the first time I could put my wet hair up without using pins.
> 
> ...



EllePixie Your hair looks Thicker & longer...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EllePixie (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Lita! Just when I thought it couldn't get any thicker...


----------



## abcd09 (May 6, 2011)

starting mine tonight!


----------



## LushLox (May 6, 2011)

Lita said:


> LushLox...Your hair is beautiful..Yes,its thicker....
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

Thanks, I'm trying to get my hair as long and lush as yours doll!


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 6, 2011)

Well because I am a slow grower and I want BSL by graduation next year I believe I will be ordering and using these all summer along with some protective styles!!!

Is the bottle white? & say Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex? I want to order the right product.


----------



## Lita (May 6, 2011)

LushLox said:


> Lita
> 
> Thanks, I'm trying to get my hair as long and lush as yours doll!



LushLox Thank You..Still trying to get my hair on target the way,I like it 





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DiamondTeaira (May 6, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Well because I am a slow grower and I want BSL by graduation next year I believe I will be ordering and using these all summer along with some protective styles!!!
> 
> Is the bottle white? & say Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex? I want to order the right product.



That's the one. It's like a light transparent gray colored bottled that appears white on some monitors.


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PrincessScorpion (May 6, 2011)

Just to let you ladies know right now at Ulta, they have but 2 get one free of Nioxin products.


----------



## Renewed1 (May 6, 2011)

Sorry, where can I purchase this from.....besides Amazon?

Also, has anyone tried their conditioners?


----------



## davisbr88 (May 6, 2011)

Hi, ladies:
So I just stopped taking Nioxin this week and my skin is already almost cleared up. I don't know if I want to go through another break-out now that my skin is mostly clear again.
So I think I'm going to just stop with the Nioxin and just continue on with my regular multi and MoeGro oil.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Your Cheeziness (May 6, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> Sorry, where can I purchase this from.....besides Amazon?
> 
> Also, has anyone tried their conditioners?


 
Ulta, some local BSS, and Walmart Salon are a few local places I can think of.


----------



## Lita (May 6, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> Sorry, where can I purchase this from.....besides Amazon?
> 
> Also, has anyone tried their conditioners?



MarriageMaterial I use # 8 on my scalp ,ONLY..because it can cause drying/I put a rinse on the length..I do this in my final stage of washing & Dc my hair..#8 really helps control my shedding & gives a great tingle sensation on the scalp...

1-I wash with a sulfate free poo
2-Dc with RedKen or Darcy's
3-Rinse out
4-Nioxin #8 cond on scalp only 3min & con rinse on length..wash-out..
5-Use leave-in/Ceramide to seal....

*Goes by real fast...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## blessedandlucky (May 6, 2011)

I purchase at tradesecret.




MarriageMaterial said:


> Sorry, where can I purchase this from.....besides Amazon?
> 
> Also, has anyone tried their conditioners?






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## iri9109 (May 6, 2011)

i'm getting the body hair! i pulled this long arse hair off my cheek today, and i see some little hairs tryna come in on my chin. i gotta look for my tweezers or buy some tommorow b4 i end up like this lady with a beard who gets her whole face waxed at the nail salon that i get my eyebrows done at  ...also i was rubbing my leg which is still practically hairless, but i touched my knee, and my knee has peach fuzz...my KNEE!! who  has hairy knees??? i definitely have to get some nair tommorow....im also still seeing growth on my head, just waiting on my nails...


----------



## BlackHairDiva (May 7, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> i'm getting the body hair! i pulled this long arse hair off my cheek today, and i see some little hairs tryna come in on my chin. i gotta look for my tweezers or buy some tommorow b4 i end up like this lady with a beard who gets her whole face waxed at the nail salon that i get my eyebrows done at  ...also i was rubbing my leg which is still practically hairless, but i touched my knee, and my knee has peach fuzz...my KNEE!! who  has hairy knees??? i definitely have to get some nair tommorow....im also still seeing growth on my head, just waiting on my nails...



Wow , I'm planning to purchase this Vitamin but I will buy the the nono hair remover. Its supposed to lessen the hair growth where its being used.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, @ PrincessScorpion, on my to Ulta today.

BTW, Ulta sells them at retail price, $41, amazon is waaaay cheaper...



PrincessScorpion said:


> Just to let you ladies know right now at Ulta, they have but 2 get one free of Nioxin products.


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 7, 2011)

Ordered my pills from Amazon on Thursday and I woke up this morning and they were here   I love there 2-day shipping its the best. I already took some pictures last night of my hair and I will start taking my pills today....

Wish me luck  !!!!


----------



## chicha (May 7, 2011)

I'm still stalking this thread for inside info  Were any of you recent posters experiencing major shedding and these Nioxin pills reduced it? Thanks girls!


----------



## BlackHairDiva (May 7, 2011)

chicha said:


> I'm still stalking this thread for inside info  Were any of you recent posters experiencing major shedding and these Nioxin pills reduced it? Thanks girls!




I'm wondering the same thing...i plan to use it until I reach my goal and then  I will swtich back to Phytospecific cap energy.


----------



## chicha (May 7, 2011)

BlackHairDiva Are u experiencing alot of shedding? Thats what I need. A shedding or hair loss stopper!


----------



## BlackHairDiva (May 7, 2011)

chicha said:


> @BlackHairDiva Are u experiencing alot of shedding? Thats what I need. A shedding or hair loss stopper!



I haven't Tried Nioxin yet. I want to try it. But I have used Phytospecific cap energy and saw results fast...as in 2 days later.  I had no shedding with Phyto. But it seems that Nioxin would work much better than Nioxin and that is the reason why I want to try it.


----------



## againstallodds (May 7, 2011)

I started Nioxin on April 20th. I've noticed 1 or 2 or 3 pimple since then but I upped my water intake (60 oz a day) and they've decreased.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 7, 2011)

BlackHairDiva

The Nioxin has helped with shedding, and is thickening my hair overall.

Also, I wouldn't advise ordering the NoNo. That things is expensive and didn't seem to wor well and the company is a rip off :-/


----------



## illustrioussplendor (May 7, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> I started Nioxin on April 20th. I've noticed 1 or 2 or 3 pimple since then but I upped my water intake (60 oz a day) and they've decreased.


 I started Nioxin 2 a day and its been almot two weeks. I noteced a breakout on mt cheeks, but it was so small you could barely see it. I didn't up my water, but it is going away already.


----------



## OrangeMoon (May 7, 2011)

I don't know about growth but my hair is darker and shinier. My mom noticed it too this morning and asked me did I dye my hair or give myself a rinse erplexed My response was "No, don't you see all this gray up in here." But really it's shiner and darker.  I'm going to keep taking them. I got a breakout this week but I'm not sure if it's the Nioxn or the period monster.


----------



## Softerlove (May 7, 2011)

I started taking these and using JBCO on 4/18, right after my perm.  I cheated and stretched my hair, to notice I have some growth and my roots feel thicker.
My right side grows faster than the left, and this is still evident, the left is 1-1.25 in shorter, but the nioxin jbco is helping decreases the difference.  Overall I will continue, may throwing sulfer into the mix in the form of Bee Mine shampoo.

Also working on this from the inside, now to trim those ends......
HHG


----------



## nichelle02 (May 7, 2011)

I'm a member of the slow, slow growers club. I just finished a full bottle, taking 2 pills a day. Last week I checked my length and had almost one inch of growth. I believe it was accurate as I henna'ed one month prior to that and have a few grey hairs in the front. I could see the difference from the color change from grey to the orange/red henna'ed hair. My normal rate is just over a 1/4 inch per month. (sad, I know)

I don't want to get too crazy with excitement so I will be checking again from the date of my next henna treatment. I'm not looking for 2 inches per month or for the hair that I already have to look different. I never thought that was possible for me. So as long as the growth rate improves, I'm happy. I'm not getting breakouts which is good. My nails are fine but I have not seen spectacular, speedy growth there. But so far, so good.

On to the second bottle...


----------



## chicha (May 7, 2011)

BlackHairDiva said:


> I haven't Tried Nioxin yet. I want to try it. But I have used Phytospecific cap energy and saw results fast...*as in 2 days later.*  I had no shedding with Phyto. But it seems that Nioxin would work much better than Nioxin and that is the reason why I want to try it.


  2 days? Really?


----------



## Kimbosheart (May 8, 2011)

I'm on my second bottle. My first bottle I took 2 per day. I' m going to start taking 3 per day and finish up this bottle and the next at that rate then I'll drop down to 2 per day or 1 per day. I'm just experimenting to see which one produces the best results.

I liked the 2 per day. My eyelashes got longer and yes my hair grew faster than normal although I didn't measure. I did measure today so in a month or so I will come back and give an update.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 8, 2011)

Kimbosheart, you are gonna put people in perfect uproar talking about 3 Nioxin vits per day!  *Clutches pearls*  The absolute gall of it all!  

I bet you'll get fantastic results, too.  
Please, oh please, keep me posted. This i wanna see.  I may just follow suit.  Waiting waiting waiting for my order.....


----------



## Kimbosheart (May 8, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> @Kimbosheart, you are gonna put people in perfect uproar talking about 3 Nioxin vits per day!  *Clutches pearls*  The absolute gall of it all!
> 
> I bet you'll get fantastic results, too.
> Please, oh please, keep me posted. This i wanna see.  I may just follow suit.  Waiting waiting waiting for my order.....



OT how do you "mention" someone? 

LOL @ uproar. Truthfully, I think 3 per day will be excessive especially at $25 a month. I'm just thinking that for me I seem to need higher doses of vitamins/meds usually to see results whether it's vitamin C, E, Aspirin, tylenol...so 3 per day may work for me the same way 2 per day works for the next person. Also it may not make a difference how fast my hair is growing if I'm not retaining that length.  But I've got $25 bucks now and time so we'll see how it goes you know?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 8, 2011)

To mention someone, simply type "@" and then the exact screen name see -
Kimbosheart

easypeasy.  
I totally getcha about your own special needs.   
But did you see all the tumult and anxiety upthread about the two-a-days?  Have mercy!  You'd athunk OP suggested taking arsenic.  Oh my!




Kimbosheart said:


> OT how do you "mention" someone?
> 
> LOL @ uproar. Truthfully, I think 3 per day will be excessive especially at $25 a month. I'm just thinking that for me I seem to need higher doses of vitamins/meds usually to see results whether it's vitamin C, E, Aspirin, tylenol...so 3 per day may work for me the same way 2 per day works for the next person. Also it may not make a difference how fast my hair is growing if I'm not retaining that length.  But I've got $25 bucks now and time so we'll see how it goes you know?


----------



## LushLox (May 8, 2011)

I've just lost about four of my nails over the last few days due to splits, so I just went ahead and cut them all down to the same size - very annoying! Oh well back to square one!


----------



## EllePixie (May 8, 2011)

LushLox said:


> I've just lost about four of my nails over the last few days due to splits, so I just went ahead and cut them all down to the same size - very annoying! Oh well back to square one!



I just cut all of mine off too. When May is over and I can gauge my hair growth, I'm thinking of adding my 5mg of biotin back into my regi (not adding it right now so I can give you guys a better review)...my nails are still strong but I definitely had surface splits on the top of a couple of my nails. I feel like biotin made my nails stronger in the long run.


----------



## phyl73 (May 8, 2011)

Why is this so funny to me?  That's how I'm feeling right now.


----------



## Kimbosheart (May 8, 2011)

@Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll 

Thanks for the tutorial. I forgot about the 2 per day uproar. I will check the toxicity of vitamin A again before I go for 3 a day. If I'm safe then I'm gonna try it.

ETA: I checked and I'm well below the toxicity levels for Vitamin A. So I'll be back in a month or so with updates.


----------



## Lita (May 8, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> i'm getting the body hair! i pulled this long arse hair off my cheek today, and i see some little hairs tryna come in on my chin. i gotta look for my tweezers or buy some tommorow b4 i end up like this lady with a beard who gets her whole face waxed at the nail salon that i get my eyebrows done at  ...also i was rubbing my leg which is still practically hairless, but i touched my knee, and my knee has peach fuzz...my KNEE!! who  has hairy knees??? i definitely have to get some nair tommorow....im also still seeing growth on my head, just waiting on my nails...



iri9109  Not the knee..Oh No!.....lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EllePixie (May 8, 2011)

Lita said:


> iri9109  Not the knee..Oh No!.....lol
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I've always had hair on my knees but it's blonde so you can't really see it...


----------



## Lita (May 8, 2011)

Kimbosheart said:


> I'm on my second bottle. My first bottle I took 2 per day. I' m going to start taking 3 per day and finish up this bottle and the next at that rate then I'll drop down to 2 per day or 1 per day. I'm just experimenting to see which one produces the best results.
> 
> I liked the 2 per day. My eyelashes got longer and yes my hair grew faster than normal although I didn't measure. I did measure today so in a month or so I will come back and give an update.



Kimbosheart     Keep us posted....Cant wait to see your results.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Kalia1 (May 8, 2011)

I just purchased my bottle today at a Beauty Outlet Store. 

I paid $22.00 for 30 tablets.

I am going to take two daily. 

I hope I see some progress.


----------



## Miss617 (May 8, 2011)

I just bought a bottle of 90 caplets off of Amazon for $26 (with free two day shipping, even better!) I'm going to start off taking one a day and see how it goes. I got a touch up on April 22nd and I already have some new growth, but I don't know if it's from these pills or the GNC Hair, Skin, & Nails that I finished before I started taking these. Will be monitoring this very closely!


----------



## Kalia1 (May 8, 2011)

An_gell said:


> Just following up, I'm still taking nioxin once a day and my skin cleared up so I don't think it was the pills probably just stress.  But so far so good, I also started taking a high protein shake called spiru-tein which has lots of good minerals for hair growth.



Where do you purchase the protein shake? Thanks


----------



## Janet' (May 8, 2011)

Still taking the vits...I won't be doing a length check until July so I'm hoping by then...lol at taking 2 vits a day, I'll have hair to my booty... Just kidding


----------



## An_gell (May 8, 2011)

Kalia1 said:


> Where do you purchase the protein shake? Thanks


 
Hi! I brought the shake from GNC and they have a lot of different shakes to choose from.  I just chose that shake because I work out alot and needed something for recovery.  Plus I couldn't buy just the normal protein shakes cuz they mess my stomach up I don't have a gallbladder so depending on the day it's hard for me to digest some dairy products and heavy foods. The ingredients in that one looks pretty good as far as hair growth and health.  I have been taking it with nioxin for about 2 weeks and haven't had any adverse effects.


----------



## iri9109 (May 9, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I've always had hair on my knees but it's blonde so you can't really see it...


lol atleast yours is blonde! i never had hair on my arms or legs until i started taking biotin...now i dont have hair anywhere on my legs, but my knees? wtf!?! lol


----------



## Renewed1 (May 9, 2011)

So with Nioxin it increases growth all over your body?

I may have to think about this.....I hope once you stop taking the vitamins it stops growing hair in the WRONG places.


----------



## Softerlove (May 9, 2011)

Yeppers,  I found hair by my areola..and my leg hair is something vicious now...





MarriageMaterial said:


> So with Nioxin it increases growth all over your body?
> 
> I may have to think about this.....I hope once you stop taking the vitamins it stops growing hair in the WRONG places.


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 9, 2011)

Only on day 3 of taking my pills and I must say I swear they look like almonds lol


----------



## blackpearl81 (May 9, 2011)

Anyone having side effects from taking two a day? I'm also taking a multivitamin and don't want to overdo it...Just curious...


----------



## Platinum (May 9, 2011)

I can't give an accurate update because I'm still in braids. I have to admit that my braids are starting to feel "heavy", so I hope that means that I'm getting some good growth.


----------



## Ltown (May 9, 2011)

I've been taking it for 30 days no growth in nails or hair and no other issues.


----------



## Britt (May 9, 2011)

Ltown said:


> I've been taking it for 30 days no growth in nails or hair and no other issues.


 
Damn erplexed. I'm on week 3 and see no change in my nails yet either.


----------



## omnipadme (May 9, 2011)

Brittster said:


> Damn erplexed. I'm on week 3 and see no change in my nails yet either.



I saw growth in my hair long before my nails. 3 months post, my nails are finally gaining some strength.


----------



## omnipadme (May 9, 2011)

previous post

2 week update

4/25- 5/09 lil' bit of growth, barely since i stopped nioxin to do the master cleanse in the last 2 weeks i'll take it


----------



## Lita (May 10, 2011)

Ltown said:


> I've been taking it for 30 days no growth in nails or hair and no other issues.



Ltown How many are you taking a day?


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (May 10, 2011)

Lita said:


> @Ltown How many are you taking a day?
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
I'm taking 1 a day with other supplements such as flaxseed, msm,  biotin etc...


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 10, 2011)

I'm only taking one a day right now. I started taking them February 25th I think, so I'm almost pushing the three month mark. Isn't that when the growth should "take off" ??  Lol. I surely hope so. I do thin i'm getting good growth now, because areas where there was NO hair has hair now (not just fuzz). More than anything my hair is thickening up and my skin is still glowing (nails hard as ever too).


----------



## cheryl26 (May 10, 2011)

i've been on mine now for almost 6 weeks. my nails have started breaking and i've developed huge pimples on my chin neck and arms! i do think it thickened my hair a bit and helped with growth somewhat but after this bottle i doubt i'll buy them again.


----------



## ToSelahWithLove (May 10, 2011)

I've been taking Nioxin faithfully since December but I have no idea if it's helping or not. I just take them out of habit, and I'm afraid to quit just in case they ARE helping. lol


----------



## iri9109 (May 11, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> start: 4/11 (normal 3-4 weeks worth of growth)



5/11 (after a month on nioxin)







i didnt measure exactly, but i think i got around an inch, maybe a lil less...whatever it is im happy with it  considering my diet was crap last month and i didnt drink alot of water, so next month i plan on having  atleast this or more...also the front is probably the slowest growing part of my head...i took 1 a day...i maybe took 2 a day for 2 or 3 days, and maybe missed 2 days


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 11, 2011)

I am taking 1 a day and they have helped me with my lack of sleep and allergies. I feel more awake and clear headed. I don't care if it doesn't help my hair. These vitamins are great! I take my multi- vitamins at 9 AM and the Nioxin at 9 PM.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 11, 2011)

iri9109

Great growth!! Thanks so much for continuing to update us with your progress. When I take down my lace wig I will hopefully have pictures too.


----------



## Etherealsmile (May 13, 2011)

Quick update: My nails are ridiculously strong and healthy i've been taking Nioxin for over a month right now...my hair growth is meh but my nails are taking off like crazy! They're not breaking anymore and are so strong and growing quite nicely.

I'm surprised because i'm usually not a nail person ( i keep mine very short) but i'll keep growing them out to see their full potential. I'm really excited


----------



## Britt (May 13, 2011)

Etherealsmile said:


> Quick update: My nails are ridiculously strong and healthy i've been taking Nioxin for over a month right now...my hair growth is meh but my nails are taking off like crazy! They're not breaking anymore and are so strong and growing quite nicely.
> 
> I'm surprised because i'm usually not a nail person ( i keep mine very short) but i'll keep growing them out to see their full potential. I'm really excited


 
Etherealsmile, I bought these vits primarily for my nails . I bought it thinking, hey, if I get extra hair growth that's cool too! I just want strong healthy nails.


----------



## Etherealsmile (May 13, 2011)

Brittster said:


> @Etherealsmile, I bought these vits primarily for my nails . I bought it thinking, hey, if I get extra hair growth that's cool too! I just want strong healthy nails.




[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]too funny! I think you're in for a pleasant surprise happy nail growth!


----------



## blueberryd (May 13, 2011)

blackpearl81 said:


> Anyone having side effects from taking two a day? I'm also taking a multivitamin and don't want to overdo it...Just curious...



I would recommend 1 multi and 1 Nioxxin or just 2 nioxxin....ithink 2 Nioxxin and a multivitamin mayyyy be a bit much.
xoxo


----------



## EllePixie (May 13, 2011)

I have been taking 2 Nioxin in addition to my multi for the past month and a half, and have had no ill side effects - no break outs or anything. I have to take my multi b/c it has iron...if you don't need the iron I think the two Nioxin would be fine though.


----------



## EllePixie (May 13, 2011)

I just subscribed to my Nioxin order on Amazon...you get free shipping even if you don't spend the $25 and you automatically get 15% off.


----------



## carletta (May 13, 2011)

OK.....I just got back from getting my nails done....my nail tech was triming my nails and was having a hard time cutting them !!!!!! lol.....he said ' u have hard nail !" I just laughed and said it must be the nioxin vitamins i'm taking " he says: they;re real good keep taking . SWEET !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2011)

I've been on the twice a day plan.  So far so good.  I have 2 90 Count Bottles


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 15, 2011)

Only on day 9! Got a weave with braids in the front put in 3 days.

One review I have is that the pills are helping with my appetite. I haven't been all that hungry and it looks like I lost 1 pound lmao. I will start working out at the gym either this week or next so we stall see.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

My nails seem to be growing in stronger. I'm not sure about my hair, I'm still in braids but I'll be taking them down soon. I'm starting to get a few hairs on my chin, this is not the business. I'm hoping to get good growth and I'll probably order another bottle this week.


----------



## MeowMix (May 17, 2011)

Hi all,

After reading this thread I decided to switch from Costsell to Payless Beauty because I didn't want the cracks....well...... lot # 47414 010554 ex 11/2012 is full of them.  Just a heads up.


----------



## EllePixie (May 19, 2011)

So I just got a conditioner that contains sea kelp, which is supposed to help promote hair growth, and while I was researching I discovered that the alternate name for sea kelp is bladderwrack - which is in Nioxin. Just sharing the info!



> Bladderwrack
> Brown algaes contain the highest amount of iodine in the seaweed family. Bladderwrack, a kind of kelp, is especially rich in iodine. According to the University of Maryland Medical Center, an iodine deficiency may result in hypothyroidism, or underactive thyroid. One symptom of hypothyroidism is dull, scaly or slow-growing hair. UMMC notes that lack of the proper amount of iodine is rare in the developed countries, so check with your doctor to make sure you don't overdo it on iodine. If she agrees that it may help in your case, however, prepare kelp with meals about once a week, or take 600 mg supplements one to three times a day, UMMC advises. Kelp is also rich in vitamin B12. A B12 deficiency which can also lead to sluggish hair growth and other health problems. Herbal author Phyllis Balch notes that bladderwrack is a good source of B12 for vegans, because most other food sources of the vitamin come from animals. She notes that kelps in general have some of the highest available concentrations of trace minerals. It is also high in macronutrients, like protein and fatty acids, which add shine to hair.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/305520-which-seaweeds-promote-hair-growth/#ixzz1MoIoiKYJ


----------



## Phaer (May 19, 2011)

aww! I guess different things do react differently for each of us. I stopped taking Hairfinity because my nails looked like crap, and switched to 2 Nioxin per day. I do think my hair is growing, but even without that I would keep taking it because after two weeks of inconsistent use my nails are awesome! strong and growing . I was in kinky twist and my hair grows like crazy in them, so I do not know if the growth I saw was a result of them or the nioxin, but since I have no adverse side effects I will continue to take. 





Brittster said:


> Damn erplexed. I'm on week 3 and see no change in my nails yet either.


----------



## Mom23 (May 19, 2011)

After reading through the thread, I bought 4 bottles.  I have been taking them a week, and my nails feel stronger for sure. I will keep you updated with my hair growth.


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2011)

So, I just finished my first 90 pill bottle and today I start on a new bottle...I have been taking two a day...one in the morning and one at night.  Hoping when I straighten in July to see some growth!


----------



## nerdography (May 19, 2011)

I just ordered two bottles of the 90 day supply. My hair grows about 1" per month, I'm hoping that taking two a day, one in the morning and one in the evening with get me to 2" per month. I'm curretly APL stretched, I'm hoping to be APL unstretched by the end of the year. I'm already drinking two liters of water a day, so I shouldn't have a break out issue.


----------



## againstallodds (May 19, 2011)

29 days in and my nails are noticeably stronger. Also, I have to tweeze my eyebrows every week now because new hair keeps sprouting up, to be honest, it's getting a little annoying haha!


----------



## Glamorous_chic (May 19, 2011)

i've been taking nioxin for about the past 3 weeks- 1 month.  i try to take it twice daily, but sometimes i forget and only do 1 or forget alltogether.  i also take a seperate biotin supplement of 7.5mg/day.  i haven't really seen any astonishing growth since my bc, but i  have been taking a hair vitamin daily for quite sometime. 

but, i guess the nioxin is working, b/c when i went to get my eyebrows threaded, the lady asked me if i wanted her to take care of my upper lip. well, i  and then i erplexed lmao b/c i honestly did not know i was getting that hairy. im normally not a hairy person. i don't have to shave my legs that often, ect, ect.  lmao. but that took me by surprise. but i attribute it to the nioxin working and hoping to have a great reveal in october when i finally straighten my hair.


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 19, 2011)

I'm only on Day 13 & I'm about to start taking 2 pills a day I'm going to see how that works.

Anyone take 2 at the same time (like both in one dose, not one in the morning another at night)??


----------



## nerdography (May 20, 2011)

My bottles have shipped from Amazon and they should be arriving on the 24th, I'm so excited I can't wait to start taking them.


----------



## *SkolarStar* (May 20, 2011)

Doe anyone know how long the shipping will take from amazon?


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

*SkolarStar* said:


> Doe anyone know how long the shipping will take from amazon?



The super save shipping took like a week but when I subscribed it only took a few days (probably 2 business days + the weekend).


----------



## jwhitley6 (May 20, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> I'm only on Day 13 & I'm about to start taking 2 pills a day I'm going to see how that works.
> 
> Anyone take 2 at the same time (like both in one dose, not one in the morning another at night)??



 I have been taking two before bed for the past month. I'm seeing results with hair and especially nails. Body and facial hair grow faster now too, unfortunately.


----------



## NYDee (May 20, 2011)

Does anyone know of a daily vitamin close in ingredients?


----------



## MrsLepe (May 20, 2011)

Just pulled my bottle out my closet amd started taking them again last night after reading this post...i need to measure though so i can tell if i need to buy another bottle or not, them jokers are kinda pricey lol


----------



## Renewed1 (May 21, 2011)

I just bought a bottle at Ulta.  I'm going to do the once a day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> I'm only on Day 13 & I'm about to start taking 2 pills a day I'm going to see how that works.
> 
> *Anyone take 2 at the same time (like both in one dose,* not one in the morning another at night)??


 
ms.tatiana

That's exactly what I do. I take them in the evening right before bed.


----------



## nichelle02 (May 21, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> > Originally Posted by *ms.tatiana*
> >
> >
> > _I'm only on Day 13 & I'm about to start taking 2 pills a day I'm going to see how that works._
> ...


 
I take 2 at a time as well. I take them in the morning.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 21, 2011)

Here are my two month results

I'm also using Hairdrenalin now. But i've been using that less than a week (although I do think this is going to be very promising).



These vitamins are very helpful. I can't wait to see how my hair is after taking them for a year.  I really was having issues growing this area back in (relaxer/color mishap) but now I KNOW i'm going to be able too. BEfore I thought it was impossible.

Pictures taken in March and then May


----------



## Softerlove (May 22, 2011)

Still taking them.  Time to Re-up, I have one pill left.  I've missed 3 days, but overall I'm happy with them.  This and Jbco are making my new growth seen thicker and faster, 
Its been 1 month since my perm and I have 3/4 to 1 inch in places, I avg 2 inches in 3 months before the vitamins.  I'm thinning of adding msm to loosen the texture so my breakage won't be much as I stretch.

I've, also switched to Joico moisture recovery for color, treated hair...my hair loves it., my new growth if manageable.
Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## CandyCurls (May 22, 2011)

.......................................................................


----------



## islanchile (May 22, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> Guess I'm a few days late with my update, but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Girl, that's great growth!  Easily over 1/2 an inch.  I'm also taking 2 Nioxin a day so this is very encouraging.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fxdiva (May 22, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> Guess I'm a few days late with my update, but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I saw your progress over on the hairfinity board and wanted to know how you feel the two compare. Which vitamin do you like better [as in faster or thicker hair growth], Nioxin or Hairfinity?


----------



## CandyCurls (May 23, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## Softerlove (May 23, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> What I don't like about Nioxin is that I my hair is growing in very coarse. That may be a good thing for someone else, but I'm not necessarily looking for thickness. I got a bigger growth spurt with Hairfinity and my hair grew in much softer (because of the MSM). I'm seriously considering switching back to Hairfinity.



Have you considered taking msm powder in addition?  I plan to start this on monday.
1 nioxin and msm daily to soften the new growth.  
Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## chicha (May 23, 2011)

Every now and then I check in to see *for those who were shedding* (hair falling out from root, not breakage) *did Nioxin stopped it? *

Even more  *if you tried Nu Hair, Hairfinity, did either help you more with shedding? ESPECIALLY if you have hormonal hair loss* (crown, temple thinning)


----------



## Drtondalia (May 23, 2011)

I'm on week three and I can honestly say for sure that my nails are growing faster and stronger. Also, I'm amazed to say that I think my lashes are getting longer. Is this happening to anyone else?

For the first two weeks I took one pill a day. Yesterday I started on two a day to see how that goes.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 23, 2011)

chicha

HOw much msm will you begin taking?? I'm interested..


----------



## Phaer (May 23, 2011)

I take them at the same time after I eat lunch, otherwise I will forget to take them as I. a. don't usually eat breakast and b. sometimes don't eat dinner. 





nichelle02 said:


> I take 2 at a time as well. I take them in the morning.


----------



## EllePixie (May 23, 2011)

Here's my update pic - April 25 on the right, May 23 on the left. I can see some growth, but two inches in a month? I wish! 

Pretty good growth this year so far though...this was my hair on Dec 17, and I also trimmed half an inch in March -


----------



## chicha (May 23, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> Also, I'm amazed to say that I think *my lashes are getting longer*. Is this happening to anyone else?
> .



@Drtondalia longer lashes? I will not be  on this . Thanks for mentioning.



growinghealthyhair said:


> @chicha
> 
> HOw much msm will you begin taking?? I'm interested..



@growinghealthyhair  I began at 200 mg and increased every week, you must start low. I take 1000 mg now. I split it between the night and mornings. I was at 2600 but that gave me an on edge jittery feeling so I backed off. I also drink a full glass of water and a half to combat this with the 1000 mg. 

Has it helped you?


----------



## againstallodds (May 23, 2011)

I'm 2 weeks post and new growth is starting to come in. I usually don't notice any new growth until I'm around 3/4 weeks posts, so i'm very excited about that!

Still taking 1 a day, with food, and drinking 60 oz of water day.

How is everyone else doing???????


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 23, 2011)

Tonight I was re-sewing the back of my wig down. And I have ALOT more new growth than I expected!! Tommorow will make 3 weeks that I will have this install. And according to my measuring tape most area's in the back (couldn't get to the front it's sewn down) is 1inch.  I will really be able to tell once I take this down in two weeks!!! I almost took it down tonight lol. But i rather stay out of my hair!


----------



## nerdography (May 24, 2011)

According to Amazon my bottles arrived, so they're sitting in my house waiting on me. My plan is to flat iron my hair this weekend, so I'm going to take my before shots either Saturday or Sunday. But, I'm going to start taking the Nioxin tomorrow, one in the morning and one at night.


----------



## Miss617 (May 24, 2011)

Question for those who are taking two at once. Why would this yield better results than taking them at different times? I just started taking two a day about a week ago, one in the morning/afternoon and one at night. Nioxin isn't time-released, so wouldn't taking them both at once just make what isn't needed by your body at that time go through your system quicker? At least that's how it works with multivitamins.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 24, 2011)

Miss617 That does make sense...I am off and on with the two a day. I need to re-up. Only have 7 more left :-(


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (May 24, 2011)

SeeLexus said:


> I have been taking them since Decemeber, and I love them ( and i am only taking 1 per day) But you will notice hair growth *everywhere*. My Eyebrows, Eyelashes, legs, arm pits have also grown faster LOL ..but I am currently grazing...mid back, and I think If they keep working this good, I may be full midback/approaching waist length by the end of the year



Oh wow...good heads up!  Thank you!


----------



## virtuenow (May 25, 2011)

Update:

Well I stopped the pills after 6weeks due to freakish growth.  One month at 1 pill per day; and two weeks at 2/day.  I must tell you, I experienced hideous growth...I mean Teen wolf type growth.  I am not a hairy woman...and started getting a hair where I didn't know I had a hair follicle.  I can't get with that...stopped the pills that day.  Not to mention, the hair is painful, itchy, & throbbing as it grows in (ouch).  My scalp was very tender.  its like the hair has a life of its own


----------



## Softerlove (May 25, 2011)

Miss617 said:


> Question for those who are taking two at once. Why would this yield better results than taking them at different times? I just started taking two a day about a week ago, one in the morning/afternoon and one at night. Nioxin isn't time-released, so wouldn't taking them both at once just make what isn't needed by your body at that time go through your system quicker? At least that's how it works with multivitamins.



Water solubles Yes!

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 25, 2011)

Taking 2 a day & my chin is breaking out something crazy maybe its because Aunt Flo is here visiting also, but damn I have like 10 bumps!


----------



## nerdography (May 25, 2011)

I got my Nioxin last night and took the first one this morning. I'm going to take my before pics this weekend and take my after on Dec 31.


----------



## Miss617 (May 25, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Update:
> 
> Well I stopped the pills after 6weeks due to freakish growth.  One month at 1 pill per day; and two weeks at 2/day.  I must tell you, I experienced hideous growth...I mean Teen wolf type growth.  I am not a hairy woman...and started getting a hair where I didn't know I had a hair follicle.  I can't get with that...stopped the pills that day.  Not to mention, the hair is painful, itchy, & throbbing as it grows in (ouch).  My scalp was very tender.  its like the hair has a life of its own



Yikes, I'm sorry you had that experience! I'm going on three weeks and, so far, nothing out of the ordinary. Will be monitoring very closely.


----------



## pureebony (May 25, 2011)

where do you get these?


----------



## OrangeMoon (May 25, 2011)

pureebony said:


> where do you get these?


pureebony I order mine from www.amazon.com


----------



## pureebony (May 25, 2011)

thanks so much!


----------



## ladyviper (May 25, 2011)

ms.tatiana 

ms.tatiana how is your water intake? I too had breakouts but upped the water intake and no more breakouts after that!



ms.tatiana said:


> Taking 2 a day & my chin is breaking out something crazy maybe its because Aunt Flo is here visiting also, but damn I have like 10 bumps!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 25, 2011)

All I can say is my health has improved greatly with this vitamin. Also, I am not eating as much and it is PMS week. No bloating, no muscle cramps, and no mood swings.  I am firming up without exercise. I am taking 2 day without being a she wolf. I believe I will be repurchasing this vitamin. Thank you to the original poster.  My hair is growing OK. I have noticed that my eye lashes have gotten longer and look more thick. My hair on my body is also more soft and easier to shave. No freakish growth there, though.


----------



## omnipadme (May 25, 2011)

previous post 

beginning (3/27)








5/09





5/25






dayem, nice growth!...if i must say so muhself!


----------



## omnipadme (May 25, 2011)

Miss617 said:


> Question for those who are taking two at once. Why would this yield better results than taking them at different times? I just started taking two a day about a week ago, one in the morning/afternoon and one at night. Nioxin isn't time-released, so wouldn't taking them both at once just make what isn't needed by your body at that time go through your system quicker? At least that's how it works with multivitamins.



ITA- I didnt see a boost until I split up the dosage.


----------



## GJIna (May 25, 2011)

Well, I had projected that I would finish the bottle today at 2 pills a day. I have 6 days worth left, lol! Somebody wasn't consistent with the routine.  Maybe I got an inch of growth over the last 45 days? I'll have to do another comparison pic this weekend. 

I've noticed that I had more breakouts around my chin area like some of you have been saying! They're more the hard cystic type which is not surprising to me because I know biotin does this to me. But drinking A LOT more water helps. I was taking 1 every 12hrs but since yesterday I've decided I would take 2 at night before bed since my body is in a rest state. Has there been a big difference for anyone taking 2 at night versus splitting it up throughout the day?

I haven't had any hairy business, the pimples are manageable, my nails STILL flake despite growing out fast, & maybe just maybe I got a bit of accelerated hair growth, so I bought another bottle. This time I'm going to measure the length of my hair than do a another tape measure check at the end of the next 45 days.

Darn thing accidentally posted early...


----------



## virtuenow (May 25, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Taking 2 a day & my chin is breaking out something crazy maybe its because Aunt Flo is here visiting also, but damn I have like 10 bumps!


 
Basically you will breakout and get bumpy type things before the hair starts to grow there.  Beware, a beard may start springing thru soon.  I stopped the pills just in time to prevent this.  I'm still monitoring, however. 

Side note: I wonder if I can crush the remainder of my pills and appy them topicallly.  Afterall, the only place I wanted advanced hair growth was my crown area!  I think I remember someone mentioned crushing the pills; has anyone done this yet??


----------



## virtuenow (May 25, 2011)

Miss617 said:


> Yikes, I'm sorry you had that experience! I'm going on three weeks and, so far, nothing out of the ordinary. Will be monitoring very closely.


 
Its like someone said, you will start to notice at 6weeks (if you're consistent).  I didn't see anything for a while, and then right at 6weeks, hair was springing up out of nowhere.  My head was throbbing (not headache, but hair growth "pains") and I knew the hair was coming through vigorously.  That would be fine if the head was the only place hair was coming in.


----------



## Softerlove (May 26, 2011)

I'm about 5 weeks in and no chin hair, my acne subsided, consider Persa Gel by Clean and Clear.  Wielded immediately, and I'm acne prone.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 26, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> ms.tatiana
> 
> ms.tatiana how is your water intake? I too had breakouts but upped the water intake and no more breakouts after that!



ladyviper 

I have been drinking 2 liters of water everyday, so it must just be Aunt Flo fault.


----------



## An_gell (May 26, 2011)

GJIna said:


> Well, I had projected that I would finish the bottle today at 2 pills a day. I have 6 days worth left, lol! Somebody wasn't consistent with the routine. Maybe I got an inch of growth over the last 45 days? I'll have to do another comparison pic this weekend.
> 
> I've noticed that I had more breakouts around my chin area like some of you have been saying! They're more the hard cystic type which is not surprising to me because I know biotin does this to me. But drinking A LOT more water helps. I was taking 1 every 12hrs but since yesterday I've decided I would take 2 at night before bed since my body is in a rest state. Has there been a big difference for anyone taking 2 at night versus splitting it up throughout the day?
> 
> ...


 
Wow!! that's some great growth, but are your dates mixed up on ya pics.  And you got this by taking two a day?


----------



## ladyviper (May 26, 2011)

ms.tatiana well hang in there... you can get results out of it. But if if your skin continue to breakout regardless of Aunt Flo do not continue with it. Good luck!



ms.tatiana said:


> @ladyviper
> 
> I have been drinking 2 liters of water everyday, so it must just be Aunt Flo fault.


----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2011)

I starting removing my braids and I think I'm getting a growth spurt. I've been having a sore scalp so I hope it means that these vitamins are helping with growth.


----------



## Miss617 (May 26, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Its like someone said, you will start to notice at 6weeks (if you're consistent).  I didn't see anything for a while, and then right at 6weeks, hair was springing up out of nowhere.  My head was throbbing (not headache, but hair growth "pains") and I knew the hair was coming through vigorously.  That would be fine if the head was the only place hair was coming in.



I already have ridiculous hair growth anyway as a result of my PCOS, so I don't think the Nioxin will do anything that that hasn't already


----------



## blessedandlucky (May 26, 2011)

I've been taking nioxin since April 4- one a day. I missed 4 days because I bought the 30 day bottle and had to get more. Initially, my skin was glowing. I haven't had any break outs, but my skin is normally very clear. It is also very dry. Within the last week, I've noticed this is no longer the case. It seems my moisturizer of 3 years is now too heavy and my skin has been off. I didnt use it today and my skin is hydrated on it's own. Strange, but I will take it. 

I will relax on June 5th and hope to report good results. My new growth feels uber thick, but I'm not good at estimating inches and whatnot. I haven't experienced "growth pains" or hair in places where it wasn't before. Hair does grow back quickly when I shave my legs- much faster than before. 

Happy hair growing! Please keep checking in with your progress and responses. It's very helpful and encouraging to read. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2011)

I'm not sure how much these vitamins cost at Smart Style Salons in the Walmart Supercenters but Smart Style has buy one get one 50% off on Nioxin products this month.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 26, 2011)

^^Great to know!


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 29, 2011)

My cheeks and neck are growing hair.


----------



## Renewed1 (May 29, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> My cheeks and neck are growing hair.




ms.tatiana Dang girl, stop taking the pills! erplexed


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 29, 2011)

^ I know I'm gone take pictures and see if any body else's hair looks like mines.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 29, 2011)

I just brought 90 day supply and took my first vitamin today. I had to cut my pill in half b cuz these things are huuuuge i dont do big pills....lol.. I am going to start off with one pill a day. I have to force myself to drink fluids because i am never thirsty so increasing my water intake will be a challenge


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 29, 2011)

Wow. These pills actually were small compared to other vitamins i've taken lol.


----------



## Britt (May 29, 2011)

Truthfully, I started taking them on April 18th and I haven't seen a noticeable difference in anything. I just got a touch up yesterday after 10 wks, I had a lot of new growth, but I don't know if that's b/c of the vitamins. It seems around what I would usually get. Also, I don't see a real discernible difference in my nails either. I don't see a change in my body hair either. I am def going to finish the bottle, b/c I'd like to take it for a good 3 months before I make any assessment.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 29, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> My cheeks and neck are growing hair.



Sorry, but   How many pills are you taking!? Maybe you should lower you dose!


----------



## GJIna (May 29, 2011)

An_gell  the pictures in my signature? I wasn't taking the pills during that date range, that's what I retained last year. I started Nioxin the same week I took the second pic. 

I dunno, I think I'll put the shirt on today & do a length check...I don't know what good that will do if I'm looking for the inch...maybe I should have worn a shirt with more stripes..lol.  I bought mommy a 90 bottle for herself & she was so excited~! I'm going to take starter pics for her & share her progress too. She has substantial bald patches in her crown & the hair is thin, so we'll see. 

mzsophisticated26 cutting it in half doesn't hurt your throat? I made the mistake of biting down on one & swallowed half, I could feel the edge graze my esophagus. No fun at all.


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 29, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Sorry, but   How many pills are you taking!? Maybe you should lower you dose!



I'm taking 2 day with 2 liters if water.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 29, 2011)

GJIna said:


> @mzsophisticated26 cutting it in half doesn't hurt your throat? I made the mistake of biting down on one & swallowed half, I could feel the edge graze my esophagus. No fun at all.


 
no suprisingly it did not, the largest pill i can take is aleve or motrin... I hate large pills so much that take adult gummi vitamins.After I use up this 90 day supply, I may have to switch to hairfinity because they are capules


----------



## An_gell (May 29, 2011)

GJIna said:


> @An_gell  the pictures in my signature? I wasn't taking the pills during that date range, that's what I retained last year. I started Nioxin the same week I took the second pic.
> 
> I dunno, I think I'll put the shirt on today & do a length check...I don't know what good that will do if I'm looking for the inch...maybe I should have worn a shirt with more stripes..lol.  I bought mommy a 90 bottle for herself & she was so excited~! I'm going to take starter pics for her & share her progress too. She has substantial bald patches in her crown & the hair is thin, so we'll see.
> 
> @mzsophisticated26 cutting it in half doesn't hurt your throat? I made the mistake of biting down on one & swallowed half, I could feel the edge graze my esophagus. No fun at all.




Ohh, okay. Thank you for explaining, ya hair is beautiful either way.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 29, 2011)

How many pills are most taking per day?? I was reading on a hairboard this one lady was taking 3 per day :-/ .  


 I'm taking a week off of them. I will start back this upcoming weekend.


----------



## chicha (May 29, 2011)

I'm taking 1 a day. See how it works on someone with Female Pattern Baldness (dht and androgen related hair loss. PCOS and post pardom people experience this also) 



virtuenow said:


> Update:
> 
> Well I stopped the pills after 6weeks due to freakish growth.  One month at 1 pill per day; and two weeks at 2/day.  I must tell you, I experienced hideous growth...I mean* Teen wolf type growth*.  I am not a hairy woman...and started *getting a hair where I didn't know I had a hair follicle*.  I can't get with that...stopped the pills that day.  Not to mention, the *hair is painful, itchy, & throbbing* as it grows in (ouch).  My *scalp was very tender*.  its like the *hair has a life of its own*



I am HOWLING~ No pun intended. Girl thats a whole lot going on up there!


----------



## JerriBlank (May 30, 2011)

My chin breakouts started getting worse,and would not go away,no matter what I did this time,so I quit these almost two weeks ago. I'm back to taking my Futurebiotics hair,skin,and nails multi. They smell so bad since I havent opened the bottle in about a month. Blech. I'm finishing these though. I might slowly add back one of the Nioxin a day,but I'm not doing two though. I only have about 20 left from the 90 count bottle anyway. They are nice supplements though. My skin just was not feeling it!


----------



## blessedandlucky (May 30, 2011)

JerriBlank - if you took two a day, that was probably the source of your problem with the breakouts. The directions state one a day. A lot of people who took/take 2/day reported skin issues. I wonder if it was more the dosage than the nioxin in this case. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kimbosheart (May 30, 2011)

Quick update. I'm not taking 3 per day because I don't have the discipline. I'm doing a cleanse for the 7 days starting tuesday and I'm stopping all vitamins and meds until I'm through with that. When I start again I'll just take 2 a day because I can do that without forgetting.


----------



## Lita (May 30, 2011)

GJIna said:


> An_gell  the pictures in my signature? I wasn't taking the pills during that date range, that's what I retained last year. I started Nioxin the same week I took the second pic.
> 
> I dunno, I think I'll put the shirt on today & do a length check...I don't know what good that will do if I'm looking for the inch...maybe I should have worn a shirt with more stripes..lol.  I bought mommy a 90 bottle for herself & she was so excited~! I'm going to take starter pics for her & share her progress too. She has substantial bald patches in her crown & the hair is thin, so we'll see.
> 
> mzsophisticated26 cutting it in half doesn't hurt your throat? I made the mistake of biting down on one & swallowed half, I could feel the edge graze my esophagus. No fun at all.



GJIna Great Growth!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm almost at a month taking these pills. I haven't had any body hair growth increase. 

But my scalp is tender and itchy. 

Is this normal?

ETA: I'm only taking one pill per day.


----------



## nerdography (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been taking two a day for a week now. Obviously, I haven't seen any growth in my hair or nails yet, but the Nioxin made my stress related acne go away. So... I'm a happy camper. 

And I'm proud of myself because I haven't missed a day or dosage.


----------



## againstallodds (Jun 1, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> I'm almost at a month taking these pills. I haven't had any body hair growth increase.
> 
> But my scalp is tender and itchy.
> 
> ...



MarriageMaterial My scalp at the crown has become very itchy. I haven't made a change to my regimen except taking nioxin since april 20th and I do not apply any product or oil to my scalp except on wash day (HOT) so I chalked up my itchy scalp to the nioxin.

I thought I was the only one experiencing this.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 1, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> @MarriageMaterial My scalp at the crown has become very itchy. I haven't made a change to my regimen except taking nioxin since april 20th and I do not apply any product or oil to my scalp except on wash day (HOT) so I chalked up my itchy scalp to the nioxin.
> 
> I thought I was the only one experiencing this.



againstallodds I do add castor oil and jojoba oil mixture to my scalp twice a week. But I also cowash once a week, so the mixture isn't on my hair for a long period of time (at most 2-3 days a week).

My itchy/tender scalp is in the back. I'm going to take a few days off from the pill. I hope this means my hair is growing.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jun 1, 2011)

chicha said:


> 2 days? Really?



My reaction was the same. At first I thought I was hallucinating. But no, I went to visit my mom who had not seen me for 2 days and she was like, what did you do? You have new growth everywhere?!?!?  That is when I realized I was not dreaming!!! It was real!!!!!!!


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been taking it for a month. Havent noticed anything hair, skin or nails.


----------



## Malaika1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Behold another bandwagon hopper 

Popped my first one today!

Hopefully with 1x Nioxin and BT daily I will see some results!


----------



## caramel26Uk (Jun 2, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> I've been taking it for a month. Havent noticed anything hair, skin or nails.


 
same here


----------



## Britt (Jun 2, 2011)

caramel26Uk said:


> same here


 

Same here.. nails still brittle and look the same . Been taking it since April 18th.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm going back to taking one pill a day.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2011)

Taking 2 a day, nails are stronger, hair is a little thicker but not any major hair growth. I'll gave it at least another month or two before I decide whether or not to continue.


----------



## EllePixie (Jun 3, 2011)

I really like these pills, but I think I'm going to add extra biotin for my nails. They are strong but the tops seem like they are a bit easier to peel.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jun 3, 2011)

Nails overall are stronger. Will find out about hair growth tomorrow when I relax tomorrow. At first, it made my skin glow. Now, not so much but no breakouts. Still deciding if I will continue. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 4, 2011)

I officially need a new bottle!! And FAST. :-( The ones sold local are so expensive ugh. Maybe I will just get the 30 count locally and order the 90 count on amazon like i did before....hmmmmm


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jun 4, 2011)

growinghealthyhair, have you used these before? what was your experience. 

i relaxed today, but i got a haircut...i had tons of new growth!!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 4, 2011)

blessedandlucky

Yes I've been using them since Feb 27th I think! So I've used them a full three months and I'm finally noticing 1inch growth.  What I noticed first though was thickness. My new growth since using the vitamins is much thicker than the rest of my hair. Thats why I am fiending like an addict to get another bottle. But thankfully a fellow LHCF member saved the day lol!! So I will have some soon!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know if I have a scar in the middle of my scalp or if it was just extremly sore ...

Because as I took down my weave tonight the middle of my hair was tender, but I did a rub for like 5 minutes and the pain with away ugghhh (that never happen to me before).


----------



## againstallodds (Jun 5, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I really like these pills, but I think I'm going to add extra biotin for my nails. *They are strong but the tops seem like they are a bit easier to peel.*



EllePixie Same here! My nails have definitely strengthen up some since taking these pill, I've chipped two nails (small chips) since beginning the pills on April 20th, but the tops peel so easily... it's a bit annoying.


----------



## EllePixie (Jun 5, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> EllePixie Same here! My nails have definitely strengthen up some since taking these pill, I've chipped two nails (small chips) since beginning the pills on April 20th, but the tops peel so easily... it's a bit annoying.



Yea I don't know what it is, maybe it's not enough biotin...but I wasn't a fan. Rite Aid had Biotin for BOGO, so I got 2 5000mcg bottles w/ 60 each.


----------



## JuicyCouTORI (Jun 5, 2011)

HEY LOVES!!! I JUST SUSCRIBED LIKE 5 SEC AGO!!->
WELL ANYWAYS I STARTED NIOXIN TWO MONTHS AGO (2 A DAY) AND IM LIKE SPEECHLESS!!
 I HAD A SETBACK ON THE RIGHT SIDE OF MY EDGES WHERE THEY WERE COMPLETELY BALD!!(LONG STORY) AND AFTER ONE MONTH OF NIOXIN I GOT 1 INCH OF HAIR GROWTH WITH COMPLETE FULLNESS!!  
NOW TWO MONTHS POST I HAVE ALMOST TWO INCHES OF NEWGROWTH & THE BEST PART LONGER FULLER LASHES!!! AT FIRST I DIDNT NOTICE THEM UNTIL MY COUSIN GOT MAD AT ME AND TRIED TO PULL THEM OFF THINKING THEY WERE FALSIES!! LOL & NOW I GET LOTS OF COMPLIMENTS!!
SORRY FOR THE LIFE STORY !! LOL


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 5, 2011)

You'll gonna make me hope on this thing right here. 

I've been wanting to get back on vitamins since I work out. This seem like something that will benefit me in more areas than hair.


----------



## OriginalMe (Jun 5, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I really like these pills, but I think I'm going to add extra biotin for my nails. They are strong but the tops seem like they are a bit easier to peel.





againstallodds said:


> EllePixie Same here! My nails have definitely strengthen up some since taking these pill, I've chipped two nails (small chips) since beginning the pills on April 20th, but the tops peel so easily... it's a bit annoying.




I'm experiencing the peeling too... I thought it was just me.  I polish my nails regularly, so I thought it was the acetone.  This didn't happen when I used the Nioxin last year.  erplexed


----------



## EllePixie (Jun 5, 2011)

apinkn1 said:


> I'm experiencing the peeling too... I thought it was just me.  I polish my nails regularly, so I thought it was the acetone.  This didn't happen when I used the Nioxin last year.  erplexed



I usually keep my nails polished to protect them, and while I was using biotin I definitely didn't have this issue. I just cut my nails about a week ago and I can even see where the tops are growing in uneven.


----------



## OriginalMe (Jun 5, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I usually keep my nails polished to protect them, and while I was using biotin I definitely didn't have this issue. I just cut my nails about a week ago and I can even see where the tops are growing in uneven.



I've always been a chronic nail peeler, which is why my nails never really grow very long.  With the excessive peeling it's hard for me to not exacerbate the problem.  

I've been trying to keep them polished and cut the tips as they grow, but they just continue to peel.  I think I'll have try the Biotin, thanks.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm going to try adding biotin to my diet as well. I'm just a little afraid of the  possible acne :-(


----------



## Sade (Jun 5, 2011)

Glad I saw this today because my nails are peeling too and I only noticed it after my 90 days on nioxin. My nails and hair grew like crazy though. I thought something was wrong with me when my nail started peeling.



EllePixie said:


> I usually keep my nails polished to protect them, and while I was using biotin I definitely didn't have this issue. I just cut my nails about a week ago and I can even see where the tops are growing in uneven.


----------



## EllePixie (Jun 5, 2011)

Sade said:


> Glad I saw this today because my nails are peeling too and I only noticed it after my 90 days on nioxin. My nails and hair grew like crazy though. I thought something was wrong with me when my nail started peeling.



Omg wow you too!! This is interesting - I really thought that it was a combination of me bike riding and being tougher on my nails. I started my biotin yesterday so I will let you guys know if the peelings stops.

growinghealthyhair If you are scared of acne, make sure you don't get the super super biotin supplements (5000mcg), just get 1000mcg. I'm not biotin sensitive though, I used to take 2 of the 5000mcg pills sometimes and didn't have any ill effects. I drink a lot of water as well.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 6, 2011)

EllePixie how much water do you drink?? I really need to start back. I was doing so well before. And I can tell that I haven't been drinking as much lately. So I really need to start!!  I'm going to pick up the vitamins today   Do you also take a multi with your nioxin/biotin ??


----------



## EllePixie (Jun 6, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> EllePixie how much water do you drink?? I really need to start back. I was doing so well before. And I can tell that I haven't been drinking as much lately. So I really need to start!!  I'm going to pick up the vitamins today   Do you also take a multi with your nioxin/biotin ??



A lot, I love water. Probably at least 6 glasses a day, and more when I'm working out. I get thirsty like a bandit! And yes, I take a whole food vitamin with my others - I am anemic so I need the iron.


----------



## bronzebomb (Jun 6, 2011)

I just picked mine up from the Post Office on Saturday.  I'm taking 1 per day.  I'll report back in 90 days with a length check.  I'll give it the full time.

typically I have my vitamins at my desk so i'm pretty disciplined.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 6, 2011)

EllePixie 

Great. I think I will start taking a multi-vitamin and biotin while i'm waiting on my nioxin to get here. Atleast my hair will get SOMETHING it really responds well with vitamins. I don't know why I didn't realize this earlier in my journey.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jun 6, 2011)

I've had the peeling nails as well ladies. They are growing but I can't keep them because they keep peeling. Thank you for posting a possible solution I need to take some biotin.


----------



## Drtondalia (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
Just wanted to give my four week update. I started the pills 1 a day for the first two weeks just to see how I would respond to them. Then I went on to 2 a day for the past two weeks.
The first thing I noticed was my eyelashes getting longer, then my nails getting so long they had to be cut down every week. I like them shorter. 

My lashes are out of control right now as some of them tend to grow in the wrong direction and irritate my eye. I have to get one of those eyelash curler things. 

As far as my hair I keep it braided straight back under a half wig or lace front. I leave out about 1 inch in the front to help blend wit the wig even my lace fronts (I just don't like the way the front looks artificial ).

So this was my first breakdown since I started the pills and my hair has grown over an inch since last month:Copy of 2cool:. It is even thicker and I already had thick hair. I washed my hair in WEN Fig Conditioning Cleanser then let the WEN DC overnight. When I washed it out my hair felt heavy it that makes sense. Like there is more bulk than before. I stretched it and I  am definitely getting closer to APL.  

I'm in the Hide Your Hair challenge and we reveal at the end of this month so I'll post pics then. Hope I make APL!

I would recommend Nioxin because it has helped my hair grow and thicken. It works!!
I'm all braided back up now but I can't wait for my reveal at the end of June.

HHG Ladies!


----------



## iri9109 (Jun 6, 2011)

starting:
4/11:





iri9109 said:


> 5/11 (after a month on nioxin)



its been almost 2 months (will be on the 11th), but i was taking pics for another challenge, and i dont think my growth is gonna change that much in 5 days:











also my nails have been peeling too like CRAZY! and they're not even growing! i think i'm gonna start taking a low dosage of biotin too and see if that helps.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 6, 2011)

Great growth!!


----------



## GJIna (Jun 6, 2011)

@Drtondalia Awesome news! The thickening is something that I noticed too after a few weeks. It also curbed my beast-mode shedding so that could also be a factor.

@iri9109 Woahhhh!!! Great growth. I want to convince my sister to take these since she colors her hair. She would be a great <STRIKE>guinea pig</STRIKE>. But she says the pills look like elephant bullets. 

I've been combating the flaking nails by simply keeping them short. I can't take more biotin than what this supplement has, at least not in pill form. For some reason taking the pill every 12 hrs pm & am, I would get a cystic bump near my chin, which wasn't surprising. However, since taking 2 in one shot at night before bed, It seems I don't have that problem anymore. I've been on this 2 at night for a week now. Nothing else has changed diet/water wise (Actually I could stand to drink more) just no pill in the am.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been reading through this entire thread for the last 3 days.  I've read those come and go and those who have maintained and gotten some interesting results.  I'm currently taking the supplements in my signature and have quite a bit to finish.  To include a Super Biotin that GNC apparently came out with that I haven't even opened. So while I'm not going to purchase the Nioxin just yet, I am going to try and start documenting my growth here soon. I'm not supposed to do a length check for another 2 weeks or so, but I'm hoping to get my hair braided this week, which will be an excuse to blow it out.

I'm fairly good at taking my supps and drink tons of water, so this thread and EllePixie, GJIna, and iri9109 have been a great inspiration to not only document, but maintain my intake.  And maybe when I get through these if there is nothing spectacular I'll buy this.

Thanks everyone for the unintended motivation!!!


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm finish with Nioxin. It broke my face out SOMETHING FIERCE!!! I have bumps on my CHEEKS!!!

Now, I'm drinking plenty of water to clean my system. I think I'm just going to buy biotin and give it a try. 

I would love the fast growth, but not at the expense of my face breaking out....


----------



## Drtondalia (Jun 7, 2011)

iri9109: Congrats on that wonderful growth!!


----------



## chicha (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm still taking mines. Maybe I didn't mention it before. Ion know. Maybe around 2-3 wks?


----------



## Phaer (Jun 7, 2011)

I am surprise at how many people have broken out on Nioxin. For me it has been the ONLY vitamin not to cause me to break out. Huh, I am also takin Alpha Lipoic Acid (irregularly).


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jun 7, 2011)

Phaer said:


> I am surprise at how many people have broken out on Nioxin. For me it has been the ONLY vitamin not to cause me to break out. Huh, I am also takin Alpha Lipoic Acid (irregularly).



Me too! Biotin was the worst for me and I don't break out. It was a mess! Nioxin gave my skin a healthy internal  glow initially, but now it's back to regular, not bad, just status quo for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 7, 2011)

I got my biotin today  I purchased what my doctor has prescribed to me a while ago which is *Biotin Forte* any of you ladies familiar with this one ? EllePixie

Also picked up a multi


----------



## EllePixie (Jun 7, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> I got my biotin today  I purchased what my doctor has prescribed to me a while ago which is *Biotin Forte* any of you ladies familiar with this one ? EllePixie
> 
> Also picked up a multi



I've never tried that one but I've used a few different kinds of biotin and IMO they are all pretty much the same, it's more the dosage that is important.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 7, 2011)

Back to one pill & my face is clearing up nicely. 

I started May 9th & I haven't noticed any significant changes in my hair length but then again I may need to press & flat iron to be sure.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 7, 2011)

EllePixie the one I have is 3mg! I hope that's not too much!


----------



## omgninjaz (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm gonna start taking Nioxin again this week. I used to take it regularly about a year ago and it was great! I didn't really see results until a month or so in and then I started to notice things all at once. Like  but then I tried to up the dose and that didn't workout so well for my skin after about a week so I went back to 1 a day...

Although I heard of another way of doing it where you take one in the morning and one at night, which might work better seeing as you're not overloading your body all at once.

I think you should avoid taking high doses of _any_ vitamin because your body can only absorb so much after that everything else becomes waste to your body, which may account for adverse reactions.


----------



## EllePixie (Jun 8, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> EllePixie the one I have is 3mg! I hope that's not too much!



growinghealthyhair just make sure you are checking your skin!


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 8, 2011)

I was hoping it wouldn't break me out. I would like for my hair to grow quickly. I may try again, but take a pill every other day. I noticed that my eyebrow hairs are growing in thicker (which I wanted). 

Hopefully, once my MSM soap comes in this will help with the bumps.....



Phaer said:


> I am surprise at how many people have broken out on Nioxin. For me it has been the ONLY vitamin not to cause me to break out. Huh, I am also takin Alpha Lipoic Acid (irregularly).


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi ladies!  

I decided to peek in and see what this thread is all about and I'm totally intrigued now. I'm currently taking GNC Hair,Skin & Nails. Is it okay to mix the 2? For those that are taking other vits besides Nioxin, what are you taking and how are you taking it?


----------



## EllePixie (Jun 8, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I decided to peek in and see what this thread is all about and I'm totally intrigued now. I'm currently taking GNC Hair,Skin & Nails. Is it okay to mix the 2? For those that are taking other vits besides Nioxin, what are you taking and how are you taking it?



I personally would not take two hair vitamins because they have many of the same base ingredients, and I also take a multi that has some overlap and for me it's too much. When I started Nioxin, I just finished my other vitamins first and switched. I take a food based multi (mainly for iron) with my Nioxin and I take them together (2 each, once in the morning and again in the evening). I started in April and have not had any issues.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 8, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I personally would not take two hair vitamins because they have many of the same base ingredients, and I also take a multi that has some overlap and for me it's too much. When I started Nioxin, I just finished my other vitamins first and switched. I take a food based multi (mainly for iron) with my Nioxin and I take them together (2 each, once in the morning and again in the evening). I started in April and have not had any issues.


 
Thanks EllePixie! I was thinking of alternating them (1 Nioxin in the morning followed by lots of water throughout the day and 1 GNC HSN with dinner), but I'll wait until I'm done with my current vits before starting Nioxin.


----------



## EllePixie (Jun 8, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks EllePixie! I was thinking of alternating them (1 Nioxin in the morning followed by lots of water throughout the day and 1 GNC HSN with dinner), but I'll wait until I'm done with my current vits before starting Nioxin.



I think that would be fine health-wise, but if you are looking to measure effectiveness of the Nioxin, it'd be difficult.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 8, 2011)

^^^This is very true. I'm such a goober. Off to Amazon I go!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 8, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I decided to peek in and see what this thread is all about and I'm totally intrigued now. I'm currently taking GNC Hair,Skin & Nails. Is it okay to mix the 2? For those that are taking other vits besides Nioxin, what are you taking and how are you taking it?



NikkiQ I actually mixed those exact vitamins at first bc I had the full system and didn't want them to go to waste. I'm now only taking nioxin,a multi and biotin


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 8, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> NikkiQ I actually mixed those exact vitamins at first bc I had the full system and didn't want them to go to waste. I'm now only taking nioxin,a multi and biotin



How did the Nioxin and GNC work together?


Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 8, 2011)

iri9109 wow! what do you usually have after 2 months??


----------



## iri9109 (Jun 8, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> iri9109 wow! what do you usually have after 2 months??



well i dont usually measure, but the very 1st pic is how my roots looked a month after i colored my hair, before i started taking nioxin, so i guess multiply that by two, and that should be near what i would normally get in 2 months


----------



## nichelle02 (Jun 8, 2011)

nichelle02 said:


> I'm a member of the slow, slow growers club. I just finished a full bottle, taking 2 pills a day. Last week I checked my length and had almost one inch of growth. I believe it was accurate as I henna'ed one month prior to that and have a few grey hairs in the front. I could see the difference from the color change from grey to the orange/red henna'ed hair. My normal rate is just over a 1/4 inch per month. (sad, I know)
> 
> I don't want to get too crazy with excitement so I will be checking again from the date of my next henna treatment. I'm not looking for 2 inches per month or for the hair that I already have to look different. I never thought that was possible for me. So as long as the growth rate improves, I'm happy. I'm not getting breakouts which is good. My nails are fine but I have not seen spectacular, speedy growth there. But so far, so good.
> 
> On to the second bottle...


 
Checking back in. It's been a month since my quoted post. I mentioned last month that I had not seen anything spectacular with my nails. This month that has changed. My nails are ridiculous and longer than they have been in my entire life! I'm happy. Now, I have no doubt that the improved durability is because I started using nailtiques within the last 2 or 3 weeks. But my nails have never grown as quickly before. Nailtiques combined with Nioxin = long, strong nails. 

Okay on to hair... my rate seems to be close to the same as last month. I have just over an inch of new growth which is still great for me. I'm sold on these vitamins. Now, I went from taking nothing to taking these so I'm sure I needed something. But I haven't missed a day taking these and I'll be keeping it up.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 8, 2011)

Vitamins have been ordered. Can't wait to get them! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## omnipadme (Jun 9, 2011)

Nioxin is the truth- I get so many compliments on my hair & growth. The best part is that I can clearly see the burst in hair growth I have- its like every week I look in the mirror and say wow- where did that come from?


----------



## bronzebomb (Jun 9, 2011)

nichelle02 said:


> Checking back in. It's been a month since my quoted post. I mentioned last month that I had not seen anything spectacular with my nails. This month that has changed. My nails are ridiculous and longer than they have been in my entire life! I'm happy. Now, I have no doubt that the improved durability is because I started using nailtiques within the last 2 or 3 weeks. But my nails have never grown as quickly before. Nailtiques combined with Nioxin = long, strong nails.
> 
> Okay on to hair... my rate seems to be close to the same as last month. I have just over an inch of new growth which is still great for me. I'm sold on these vitamins. Now, I went from taking nothing to taking these so I'm sure I needed something. But I haven't missed a day taking these and I'll be keeping it up.


 
My hair grows at the same rate.  I'm hoping for atleast 1/2 to 1 inch per month with the Nioxin


----------



## EllePixie (Jun 9, 2011)

omnipadme said:


> Nioxin is the truth- I get so many compliments on my hair & growth. The best part is that I can clearly see the burst in hair growth I have- its like every week I look in the mirror and say wow- where did that come from?



I just think it is a really good vitamin. I am often a vitamin whore and usually switch after I finish a bottle, checking what's on sale and if my previous one is sold out...I am the pits at measuring true growth (which is why I finally got a shirt), but every couple of weeks I have noticed that my hair will "do" something that it did not do before.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 9, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> How did the Nioxin and GNC work together?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App



I didn't have any adverse affects. I think it might've been for about 2 weeks that I took them I think. I prefer the Nioxin so much. The GNC taste horrible and are huge compared to Nioxin.


----------



## vernettep (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new here I usually just lurk but I wanted to let everyone know that I started taking Nioxin on May 8.  I tried doing 2x a day (every 12 hours) but missed a few doses here and there and I am now on my second 30 day bottle.  The first month I did not notice any changes.  I had one pimple appear that has since gone away.

Now that I'm on my second bottle I have noticed the following...my nails are growing.  I am not really big on nails; always keep them cut down really short because they are weak.   I actually painted them today and I love them.

I put yarn braids in last Thursday so I can't report on the hair growth part yet, but I did measure on the 8th, the day I started taking them and my bang was at the very tip of my nose and the back was at the base of my neck.

I have noticed extra hair growth in other places like my underarms, I went and had a waxing there for the first time.  If you don't already do that I highly recommend it!  I did have a bit more peach fuzz above my upper lip and on my jaw line.  I could do without it but it wasn't hard to remove.  I have a battery operated eyebrow trimmer that easily took it off without any problems.  There is now “real” hair growing on my thighs, it used to be very fine and thin.  There is also hair growing down my inner thigh that was also very fine and thin before. 

I plan on taking my braids out beginning July 1 since it's a long weekend for me and will do a length check and post my findings.

Yesterday I started taking additional supplements, I'm up to 7 now...sheesh.  In case anyone cares I take the following:

Nioxin - 2x day (every 12 hrs)
Foti Root - 2 x day
Garlic Oil - 2 x day
Biotin 2,500mcg - 1 x day   
Vitamin C 1,000 - 1 x day
Iron w/Rosehips - 1 x day
Fish Oil 1,000 mg - 1 x day

I just order MSM powder and will add that to my daily routine, starting at 1,000 and working my way up to 2,000 or so.

Good luck to you all and HHG!


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Darn it!! I'm going to give Nioxin another try. I only take one pill a day before my face broke out. 

Maybe I'll do half a pill in the morning then again in the evening. To see if that will prevent my face from breaking out.

But my hair did grow, I just did a length check. Plus, my left side edge was see through and now, it's thick and filled in.

Please God no more breakouts or other harmful effects from Nioxin.


----------



## Softerlove (Jun 9, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> I'm finish with Nioxin. It broke my face out SOMETHING FIERCE!!! I have bumps on my CHEEKS!!!
> 
> Now, I'm drinking plenty of water to clean my system. I think I'm just going to buy biotin and give it a try.
> 
> I would love the fast growth, but not at the expense of my face breaking out....



The biotin may make it worse, nioxin has 300mg of biotin, which most of us get breakouts from.  I switched from biotin to nioxin fort this reason.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## nichelle02 (Jun 9, 2011)

bronzebomb said:


> My hair grows at the same rate. I'm hoping for atleast 1/2 to 1 inch per month with the Nioxin


 
Good luck. If I maintain my new rate, I'll stay happy. It's definitely been good for me. In a couple of weeks, I'll start my 3rd bottle (taking 2 a day).


----------



## EllePixie (Jun 9, 2011)

Softerlove said:


> The biotin may make it worse, nioxin has 300mg of biotin, which most of us get breakouts from.  I switched from biotin to nioxin fort this reason.
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G



Nioxin has 300mcg, not mg, which is actually not a lot of biotin. If people are breaking out from Nioxin, I would not recommend taking a biotin supplement alone, as many of those are 1000mcg-5000mcg.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jun 10, 2011)

just checking in...still taking 1 a day now. can't really see the progress since i'm in a weave. I hope and PRAY i get some sort of retention and growth....i'm tired of being stuck @ APL (and now shorter)!!!!

It's going into 3 years into my journey and i have yet to hit BSL ....
this post went from normal to me spazzing....


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 11, 2011)

My hair was already thick, but once I flat ironed it this week it was on some super thick stuff and my ponytail is longer I want my ponytail to reach from the middle of my hair to touch my shirt, I'm almost there... Don't mind my almost not there edges I'm working on those


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jun 11, 2011)

Follow the DGA - I heard that too much of certain vitamins can lead to hairloss so don't try to overdose.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 11, 2011)

I have gotten so many benefits from this vitamin. I take one a day and a multivitamin,except week ends. I take it 2X a day on week ends because my multivitamins are at work.  I get better sleep, more energy, and I'm less hungry. My hair has most likely grown, but even if not, these vitamins have benefited me more than another vitamin. I can't say it, enough. I don't have any break outs, other than the normal period break outs. I did not have any PMS symptoms and period bloat. Normally when I have my period, I am an angry black woman. Now, I have no hormonal madness and I am losing inches. I am still fat and have to work out, but I am amazed at the effects this is having on my body.


----------



## Softerlove (Jun 11, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Nioxin has 300mcg, not mg, which is actually not a lot of biotin. If people are breaking out from Nioxin, I would not recommend taking a biotin supplement alone, as many of those are 1000mcg-5000mcg.




Yes, mcg (micrograms) not mg (milligrams).  Thanks ElleP!


----------



## omnipadme (Jun 11, 2011)

The proof is in the puff

4/10






6/11





5/17






6/11


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been taking the vitamins for a week. Two per day. I have been breaking out very lightly . I also noticed something strange. I have a steady migraine...not painful one but a steady one. I cannot consume soy because it triggers migraines. However, I noticed this vitamin does contain soy. So I might have to take it only once a day and see what is up with the migraine. If it still there...I will have to get off this vitamin. I hope not...i hope its something else.


----------



## Lita (Jun 12, 2011)

omnipadme said:


> The proof is in the puff
> 
> 4/10
> 
> ...



omnipadme Great progress...I see growth..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 13, 2011)

I've started back on my nioxin plus biotin. 

I agree. I have to up my water intake. I've already started breaking out. It's small though and but I love the glow my skin has. I think i'm only going to take the biotin every other day and only at night.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jun 14, 2011)

I dropped to one vitamin a day and increased my water intake. No migraines today and I'm happy as a clown!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 15, 2011)

One pill a day keeps the break-outs & headaches aways


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh no. I'm mad that I missedthis thread. I just went to GNC today. I bought Biotin, MSM, and Cayenne & Pepper pills. I'll have to look for Nioxin next time.


----------



## chicha (Jun 16, 2011)

Well ladies, time for an update.

My hair has bald spots. *But it looks like some of the spaces are actually smaller. Matter of fact I know some of them are*.

Here's the catch. I was using several other thing before and with the Nioxin for about 3-4 mos. Plenty of time for those things to stabilize and show improvement. BUT, _I didn't see any or much new growth in the balding areas_ during those 3-4 mos. Only growth for hair I already had.

So bottom line I hadn't seen the improvement in some of my bald spots before until I used the Nioxin. 

Been on it about 4-6 wks now.


----------



## chicha (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovelylocs said:


> Oh no. I'm mad that I missedthis thread. I just went to GNC today. I bought Biotin, MSM, and Cayenne & Pepper pills. I'll have to look for Nioxin next time.



Lovelylocs, thats fine because many of those things can help to!  Don't buy Nioxin from there. A reader hear directed me to Amazon.  90 pills/3 month supply for 23 bucks.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovelylocs said:


> Oh no. I'm mad that I missedthis thread. I just went to GNC today. I bought Biotin, MSM, and Cayenne & Pepper pills. I'll have to look for Nioxin next time.



 I meant Cayenne Pepper & Garlic pills.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jun 17, 2011)

I def. will be ordering these pills somewhere by August/September. I will post all progress here and in my lhcf blog..


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 17, 2011)

Got my Nioxin today!!! 

Will start to incorporate them into my reggie starting Monday. I will post before pics tomorrow. I'll be using my new growth to compare. Another perk of having dyed hair lol


----------



## Starronda (Jun 17, 2011)

Tried Nioxin for two weeks and my face broke out really bad. I have clear skin, but after taking these I had a few painful bumps all over my face. I stopped taking them and my bumps are gone :-/.

Everyone is getting good growth!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 18, 2011)

Starronda said:


> Tried Nioxin for two weeks and my face broke out really bad. I have clear skin, but after taking these I had a few painful bumps all over my face. I stopped taking them and my bumps are gone :-/.
> 
> Everyone is getting good growth!!


 

I broke out taking two a day, then I started just taking one and the break-outs stopped.


----------



## An_gell (Jun 18, 2011)

Sill taking Nioxin almost done with my 90 day supply.  These pills are by far the best hair and nail vitamins I have ever taken.  My nails are growing out very long and are so strong, and my hair is very thick and healthy.  Even my trouble spot is growing out very well that's probably a combination of the vitamins and growth aide but either way I will keep taking them.  I just order another bottle of the 90 days supply because I don't want to run out and it may take awhile for them to get to me in Korea. I am very happy with these vitamins I can't wait to see how my hair looks in another six months.  Happy hair growing, ladies!!!!


----------



## ajenee (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey ladies just checking in. I officially hit the 3 month mark sometime this wk @ 2 a day. I'm sorry I don't have any pics for you. I haven't received crazy growth but there has def been an increase as I am a slow grower. My hair has thickened up quite a bit. My nails are stronger than they used to be but I still struggle with peeling. I do like the skin benefits so I will continue taking them . Hhg


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 18, 2011)

So I trimmed about an inch off today and have been taking nioxin for 3.5 months. I will take a new length pic and measure from that point from now until years end. This will be a true test if the vitamins work for me since I've been and will continue to take 2 daily.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 18, 2011)

So I started taking the pills on May 9th and I have some progress so far.... (sorry the pictures are big )

This was my last length check May 7th...





This check length check was on June 10th...


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 18, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> So I started taking the pills on May 9th and I have some progress so far.... (sorry the pictures are big )


 
Nice progress! How often are you taking them??


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 18, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Nice progress! How often are you taking them??


 

I started taking one a day then tryed two, but while taking two I started breaking out and growing hair everywhere, so I just went back to one a day with 2 liters of water.


----------



## Starronda (Jun 18, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> I broke out taking two a day, then I started just taking one and the break-outs stopped.


 
I've always took one a day and still broke out really bad


----------



## mikimix (Jun 20, 2011)

I started taking it about two weeks ago. I haven't seen much growth on my head but my eyebrows are growing like crazy lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 20, 2011)

Officially started my Nioxin today  I took my before pics so hopefully I'll be able to compare in 3 months (got the 90 day supply)


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been taking nioxin since June  7th and already I see some changes. The first  six days, I was taking 2 pills a day and I got migraines so I went down to one pill a day.  Its been 13 days now. I can already notice some major thickness in my hair. My hair feels heavier too. I also noticed within the first 6 days that I had to wax my facial more often. anywhere else I didn't notice much of a change.I really hope to get 2 inches of growth per month soon. I'm also fighting split ends. Its getting better.


----------



## Janet' (Jun 21, 2011)

Still faithfully taking them...this is my second bottle and I'll be re-upping soon...Hopefully when I straighten in July- I will be able to see a major difference!


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 21, 2011)

I want these so badly! :scratchch Should I or shouldn't I?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not seeing any major growth just more thickness.


----------



## mieshashair (Jun 21, 2011)

I wonder does it make you have facial hair?


----------



## Lita (Jun 21, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> So I started taking the pills on May 9th and I have some progress so far.... (sorry the pictures are big )
> 
> This was my last length check May 7th...
> 
> ...



ms.tatiana Great progress....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jun 21, 2011)

So update... I've stopped taking this supplement. I believe the ingredients are good but I don't like popping pills so I've found a more comprehensive supplement that provides better nutrition for hair, skin, and overall body health. This way I'm not doubling up on unnecessary vitamins in the name of tackling multiple issues.


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 21, 2011)

1.5 months =no changes so far


----------



## An_gell (Jun 22, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> So I started taking the pills on May 9th and I have some progress so far.... (sorry the pictures are big )
> 
> This was my last length check May 7th...
> 
> ...


 

That's some nice growth!! ;-)


----------



## Elizabeth814 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have been taking these for almost a month now. I take one nioxin in the morning, then at night I take Be beautiful vitamins ( hair, skin and nails vitamin) from gnc. I also take 5000mcg of biotin, 10mg of garlic, 600mg of calcium. My hair has  been growing like crazy. I like that the Be beautiful vitamins has msm, l-cysteine and the Nioxin has the wild yam, stinging nettle and saw palmetto.


----------



## nerdography (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been taking Nioxin for a month now and I am happy with my results. The sides have gotten longer, they grow so slow. 

And I have a bald patch on my front hairline from stress. I'd tried other methods before and hair would grow, but it would fall out if I even looked at it funny. But, the hair that's grown with Nixon is strong hair and it doesn't fall out, even if I pull gently. I have about an inch of growth in that section.

I've been taking two a day, one in the morning and one in the afternoon.


----------



## chicha (Jun 22, 2011)

Update. 

I thought it was filling in my bald spots but it wasn't that was just the new growth of the hair I still have, making the bald spots look as it there was hair there.I do see better growth of hair but no fill in, in the bald spots. 

*If anyone know of anything that will fill in bald spots please LET A SISTA KNOW! *


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Ladies...

My plan is the same take one a day and keep my hair in a weave hopefully I came make BSL by the middle of August.


----------



## blackpearl81 (Jun 22, 2011)

Update:  So I've been taking the Nioxin for nine weeks so far and I definitely notice about a half of inch of growth each month, compared to my usual1/4 of an inch per month. My hair also seems thicker since taking the supplement. I only take one a day along with my multivitamin and I will certainly re-purchase. Will post comparison pics the next time I flat-iron...


----------



## naturalnikki (Jun 22, 2011)

I finally sucked it up and paid the $6.50 so I can post on here.  I got my Nioxin vitamins today and I will keep you posted with my progress.


----------



## jrae (Jun 22, 2011)

chicha said:


> Update.
> 
> I thought it was filling in my bald spots but it wasn't that was just the new growth of the hair I still have, making the bald spots look as it there was hair there.I do see better growth of hair but no fill in, in the bald spots.
> 
> *If anyone know of anything that will fill in bald spots please LET A SISTA KNOW! *



I don't remember the poster's name but there was a woman who saw significant improvement using Ovation.  You'd have to read the original VERY long MegaTek/Ovation thread, but maybe someone else will remember her.


----------



## THicknLong (Jun 23, 2011)

I took a bit of a break between may and april. Started back in June and I am definitely having the itchiess!!...lol. I had to go back down to taking one because I am started to get a few cycts bump so I am going back to one a day. I will take a pic next month when i finally relax I will be 3-4 months post when I relax.


----------



## skraprchik (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been taking 2 of these a day, 1 morning and night fit the last 3 weeks.  My skin has cleared up so much.  I've also noticed the increase in leg/ underarm hair, which really didn't grow quickly on me before.  Well worth the trade-off.  I'm not sure about increased hair growth otherwise.  I'm going to give that a few months.


----------



## MISSYMA (Jun 23, 2011)

Ladies, when taking biotin and nioxin please take (1) Natuermade Super B Complex with it this will avoid you having any breakouts.  Biotin must be taken with B vitamins to avoid this.  Happy Growing!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 25, 2011)

MISSYMA said:


> Ladies, when taking biotin and nioxin please take (1) Natuermade Super B Complex with it this will avoid you having any breakouts.  Biotin must be taken with B vitamins to avoid this.  Happy Growing!



MISSYMA

Hey I'm taking biotin forte. Would you suggest this for me still ? And do u know how the super b complex is beneficial(aside from this)


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 25, 2011)

I finally got them!


----------



## cocoma (Jun 25, 2011)

MISSYMA  will stress B complex work just as well?


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Jun 26, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I have gotten so many benefits from this vitamin. I take one a day and a multivitamin,except week ends. I take it 2X a day on week ends because my multivitamins are at work.  I get better sleep, more energy, and I'm less hungry. My hair has most likely grown, but even if not, these vitamins have benefited me more than another vitamin. I can't say it, enough. I don't have any break outs, other than the normal period break outs. I did not have any PMS symptoms and period bloat. Normally when I have my period, I am an angry black woman. Now, I have no hormonal madness and I am losing inches. I am still fat and have to work out, but I am amazed at the effects this is having on my body.



[USER]DDTexlaxed [/USER]ITA! This vitamin has really boosted my overall well being & this vitamin seems to have supercharged the other stuff I was taking.  At the rate I'm going, I will meet my weight loss goal by September.  If this keeps up this will become a staple product.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jun 26, 2011)

Okay ladies, I caved in and purchased these vitamins last night. I plan to take them for at least 1 year (if no ill side effects).

Here is my starting length (little below CBL):






I'll will take an update picture once a month


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 26, 2011)

I was off Nioxin for about 1-2 weeks. Within that time my nails broke and stayed short(like they normally did before the vitamins).  NOW that I've started back taking them (for about 2 weeks ) my nails are back growing/staying strong. I'm in an install right now , hopefully I can keep this in for 8 weeks and update again.  My temples are filling in very very well!!  I'm sure to have progress when I come out of this protective style.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jun 28, 2011)

Today, is day 21.... I noticed something I'm not sure what to think here. I got a BKT in my hair and I noticed this morning when I woke up my roots...Its like I got new growth. My roots are not wavy..I'm feeling an Afro....I think...I know my hair has gotten thicker but  I noticed even if I try to flat iron my roots its go straight as quickly and smoothly as usual..its a bit resistant. I think I need to stock up on more BKT ....Im also re-investigating the aveda conditioners that Im using.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 28, 2011)

One week of Biotin down and the remainding 80 days left. Let's see what happens. I can already tell they're kinda working b/c my eyebrows are getting a bit fuller which NEVER happens b/c my family hair naturally uber thin eyebrows. Can't tell you about the nails though. My nails always grew pretty fast so I can't tell any difference.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jun 28, 2011)

cocoma said:


> @MISSYMA will stress B complex work just as well?


 
That's what I take and it works fine.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been watching this thread...kinda hesitant to add yet another vitamin to my repertoire but I like the ingredients in the Nioxin vits.  If it will help w. my energy I will be glad, whether it helps the hair or not! (also if it keeps my skin clear too).  Gonna order some this wk


----------



## Kalia1 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have been taking them for two months and I am getting great results.

My hair as well as eyebrows have shown significant improvement.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 29, 2011)

This is my three month update with my nioxin.  I didn't realize how much my hair has grown until I compared my last protective style pics that I took and I also noticed that my leave-out is ALOT longer than it was before.  I began taking the Nioxin at the beginning of March.

When my hair was uninstalled I really couldn't see a lot of length mostly Thickness and areas that were bald I did notice that they were filling in. But I guess I didn't notice the length because I don't straighten/stretch my hair aside from my leave-out. 

 But my edges have made a HUGE improvement. NOTHING would grow my edges in. I'm so glad I've been taking these vitamins. I don't see myself ever getting off of them.  I have benefited so much by taking them.  Sorry can't say how many inches my hair has grown within these 3 months because I really didn't think I had anything to measure (especially the edges).    

So I really think it's true that you begin to really reap the benefits after a full 3 months!!

(Oh and my hairline was damaged from a botched color and relaxer [not at the same time lol] )





chicha


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 29, 2011)

I definitely noticed an increase in energy. I wonder what would happen if I started taking two. :scratchch


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jun 29, 2011)

growinghealthyhair* wonderful growth! Wow looks like the Nioxin is working extremely well in reviving your edges.

This is day 2 for me. I'm taking 2 pills a day...I already feel a lot more energized and it is definitely suppressing my appetite!


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone have any growth spurts with the nixon conditioners?


----------



## Lita (Jun 29, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> This is my three month update with my nioxin.  I didn't realize how much my hair has grown until I compared my last protective style pics that I took and I also noticed that my leave-out is ALOT longer than it was before.  I began taking the Nioxin at the beginning of March.
> 
> When my hair was uninstalled I really couldn't see a lot of length mostly Thickness and areas that were bald I did notice that they were filling in. But I guess I didn't notice the length because I don't straighten/stretch my hair aside from my leave-out.
> 
> ...



growinghealthyhair  Great progress & your hair is a lot thicker.....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

Lita yesss I started noticing the thickness early on.  I'm so excited to see how my edges are another 3 or even 6 months from now!!!  I know it has to be the nioxin because i've tried everything in recent years and NOTHING would grow them back in properly!!

You can also see how my hairline is filling in. At first it made it look as if my hairline was thinning out (because hair began to grow in front of my "previous" hairline lol).

jaded_faerie  the nioxin definitely give you a boost of energy!!! Overall these are really great vitamins, I can't wait until you begin to see progress!!


----------



## Lita (Jun 29, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Lita yesss I started noticing the thickness early on.  I'm so excited to see how my edges are another 3 or even 6 months from now!!!  I know it has to be the nioxin because i've tried everything in recent years and NOTHING would grow them back in properly!!
> 
> ...



growinghealthyhair  I cant wait to see your hair in another 3 months...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## againstallodds (Jun 29, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> This is my three month update with my nioxin.  I didn't realize how much my hair has grown until I compared my last protective style pics that I took and I also noticed that my leave-out is ALOT longer than it was before.  I began taking the Nioxin at the beginning of March.
> 
> When my hair was uninstalled I really couldn't see a lot of length mostly Thickness and areas that were bald I did notice that they were filling in. But I guess I didn't notice the length because I don't straighten/stretch my hair aside from my leave-out.
> 
> ...



Amazing progress!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks so much againstallodds . I finally for once in my life feel like i'm making progress with my hair.  It's amazing what your hair will do when you begin to take better care of it!


----------



## chicha (Jun 29, 2011)

growinghealthyhair wow!  You have such wonderful results!

Let me ask you do you have hormonal hair loss or just say hair traction issues from to tight braids? I ask because mines is hormonal/dht/pattern baldness and its a TOUGH fight and only certain things will respond to it which is usually nothing. Its hard to find something that combats it.



growinghealthyhair said:


> This is my three month update with my nioxin.  I didn't realize how much my hair has grown until I compared my last protective style pics that I took and I also noticed that my leave-out is ALOT longer than it was before.  I began taking the Nioxin at the beginning of March.
> 
> When my hair was uninstalled I really couldn't see a lot of length mostly Thickness and areas that were bald I did notice that they were filling in. But I guess I didn't notice the length because I don't straighten/stretch my hair aside from my leave-out.
> 
> ...


----------



## chicha (Jun 29, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> Anyone have any growth spurts with the nixon conditioners?



I'm also interested in this. I've heard they can be drying and that is very counterproductive for Black hair. I hear level 8 is for our hair.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 30, 2011)

Still taking my pills and I'm in week 2 of my weave. Hope to have more growth, because after this weave I want to try wet buns ohhh yeah


----------



## SavannahNatural (Jun 30, 2011)

I think I'm going to recommend this to my mom. So far she's done just about everything I've recommended with slight results.  After seeing chica's results I think this could be the answer to her thinning edges!  Off to look it up.


----------



## chicha (Jun 30, 2011)

@[email protected] said:


> I think I'm going to recommend this to my mom. So far she's done just about everything I've recommended with slight results.  After seeing @chica's results I think this could be the answer to her thinning edges!  Off to look it up.


@[email protected] oh no is wasn't me. Wish it was. I had only a sliver of hair to regrow on my temples. 80% of it is still bald. That was another poster calling me out to check her posts since my bald spots are not growing in. I wish.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 30, 2011)

chicha Have you tried Brahmi oil?


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have not been consistent with taking mine every day I may skip a day or two. I have been getting one or two pimples. I seem to only get them on my forehead and they are very sore, I always had clear skin with the occasional bump jut before my cycle.


----------



## bronzebomb (Jun 30, 2011)

In 3 weeks I've noticed:

1. a full beard and mustache (goatee)
2. thicker eyebrows
3. pimples on cheeks and chin
4. a gorilla under my arms
5. A bush in my privates... 
Not sure about the hair on my head yet...but it's working every place else.


----------



## chicha (Jun 30, 2011)

Lovelylocs said:


> @chicha Have you tried Brahmi oil?



Lovelylocs no never heard of it. I'm looking for reviews now. Thanks for the recommendation :hug:.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jun 30, 2011)

bronzebomb said:


> In 3 weeks I've noticed:
> 
> 1. a full beard and mustache (goatee)
> 2. thicker eyebrows
> ...



Im sorry but this post had me 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jul 1, 2011)

chicha

I am not sure if it's hormonal the major damaged happened after a relaxer I had. It's just taken me a long time to start growing them back in a few years :-( . So thats why i'm thankful that Nioxin was able to do what 3 years of other products weren't able too!!


----------



## chicha (Jul 1, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @chicha
> 
> I am not sure if it's hormonal the major damaged happened after a relaxer I had. It's just taken me a long time to start growing them back in a few years :-( . So thats why i'm thankful that Nioxin was able to do what 3 years of other products weren't able too!!



growinghealthyhair Then it's not hormonal or internally caused. I'm glad you were able to get some relief and new growth. Its a great feeling.


----------



## Drtondalia (Jul 2, 2011)

I've been using Nioxin for about two months. My hair was already thick but I think its even thicker now. I gained length and my lashes are growing out of control. The first two weeks I took one a day the next two weeks I took two a day and after that it varied between 1 and 2. I will continue to use this vitamin. results in siggy V


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 2, 2011)

I hereby declare that this (& the growth potion oil from YT) are officially my final bandwagons. 

I just ordered my 1st bottle from Amazon. I will be taking one every 12 hours.


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Jul 2, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I hereby declare that this (& the growth potion oil from YT) are officially my final bandwagons.
> 
> I just ordered my 1st bottle from Amazon. I will be taking one every 12 hours.



Hey, do you still go on bhm ..haven't seen you in a while..hows the curly perm going?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using GT-I9000


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Jul 2, 2011)

I've stopped taking these, I think they were interfering with my prescription medication. They made me feel awful..only took around 5. I brought a bottle of 90 aswell! sold them for 1/4 of the price I paid  ...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using GT-I9000


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 2, 2011)

Lady_q_tee said:


> Hey, do you still go on bhm ..haven't seen you in a while..hows the curly perm going?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using GT-I9000



As a matter of fact, I posted on there for the 1st time today probably in over a year. I thought I wanted to go back natural & transitioned for 14 months only to cut the old curl off & get the new growth retouched. So now I'm trying desperately to get my length back.


----------



## abcd09 (Jul 2, 2011)

Im almost at two months, and I could be wrong, but I think I see a SLIGHT difference. it's been three weeks since my touch up and I have about the same amount of growth as a month.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jul 2, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> I've been using Nioxin for about two months. My hair was already thick but I think its even thicker now. I gained length and my lashes are growing out of control. The first two weeks I took one a day the next two weeks I took two a day and after that it varied between 1 and 2. I will continue to use this vitamin. results in siggy V



Drtondalia, I'm seriously considering increasing to 2 a day. What made you decide to increase?


----------



## MISSYMA (Jul 3, 2011)

Super B complex works with the Biotin same family they compliment one another so theirs no acne flair ups.


----------



## Drtondalia (Jul 3, 2011)

Lovelylocs said:


> @Drtondalia, I'm seriously considering increasing to 2 a day. What made you decide to increase?



I just wanted to see if it would be a difference. I can honestly say that I take a least one a day and two when I remember. I think I'm just going to stick with one a day from here on out though.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm on day 29...so technically its been a month. I noticed my hair is thicker all around.


----------



## Softerlove (Jul 6, 2011)

Checking in, I am currently 10 days from month 3.  I just bought the super B complex, because my forehead and by my nose, are breaking out something fierce.  I hope it helps, because nioxin is actually helping me with thicker hair.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 7, 2011)

Just checking in with you ladies!

I recommended this vitamin to someone recently and realized that I love, love, LOVE it! I did so well with my hair the first 2 or 3 months of the year, then I ran out for a couple of weeks and fell off every wagon. After the 2 week period I was back on the vits at least 4 times a week.

Considering the way I treated (or didn't treat) my hair in March, April, and May... I should have lost a few inches but instead it looks like I grew about an inch or so overall. Also had a setback from an install.
. There lies the front of my hairline.


The breakage was all over, my ends were chewed up and my hair looked thinner. I mean, there were broken hairs everywhere after that weave takedown, most of the strands were long and just coming out in my hand as I unbraided. 

I hate to cut my losses with the growth I got from Nioxin, but I've retained almost 4 inches since Dec even after my trim. I would have felt more impacted by the damage had it not been for this product.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Janet' (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok guys...I'm going to get my greys rinsed and my hair straightened, and I'll be back to report how much I have retained...Happy thoughts for me--I'm so nervvy!!!


----------



## Miss617 (Jul 7, 2011)

I just ordered my second bottle after being off it for a couple of weeks. I can't tell how exactly much my hair has grown, but it *has* grown. I'll be able to tell when I get a touchup in a couple of weeks; by then, I'll be at least 3 weeks into this new bottle at 2 pills a day. If I straighten it before then, I'll post pics.

Where I really notice a difference is in my eyelashes. Oh man. Even my bottom eyelashes got longer! I feel like they look like I'm wearing mascara, but I'm not. Wow.

Nails definitely got longer and stronger as well. I noticed my nails weren't as strong as they were before I ran out of pills. I'm also taking GNC's be-Wholesome and that has a beauty pill, but I guess it hasn't kicked in yet. 

Haven't had any irregular break outs. My face cleared up a lot when I was taking them, now it's back to normal. I've gotta get better at documenting this stuff but I swear the pills were working!! Starting the new bottle today, will keep better track of progress!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jul 7, 2011)

Can't wait to see Janet'


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 7, 2011)

I just ordered my bottle it should be here saturday. I hope I get some great results like some of you ladies have gotten.


----------



## Miss617 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, has anyone taken three pills a day? I know someone mentioned it awhile back and it had some people clutching the pearls (that phrase still makes me laugh), but I'm wondering if some brave soul has actually taken that leap. Or is three just too excessive?


----------



## Miss617 (Jul 9, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> This is my three month update with my nioxin.  I didn't realize how much my hair has grown until I compared my last protective style pics that I took and I also noticed that my leave-out is ALOT longer than it was before.  I began taking the Nioxin at the beginning of March.
> 
> When my hair was uninstalled I really couldn't see a lot of length mostly Thickness and areas that were bald I did notice that they were filling in. But I guess I didn't notice the length because I don't straighten/stretch my hair aside from my leave-out.
> 
> ...



I am so floored by your results. That is amazing for just three months. My edges were thinning as well and they started filling in when I took my first bottle, but nothing like this. Congratulations, and can't wait to see your progress in three more months!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 9, 2011)

Ladies, I'm still sticking with the Nioxin despite my coloring setback...I know once I get this color under control my retention will be back on point...I can say that I believe the Nioxin is helping as far as keeping the hair on my head because although I haven't gained any length, my hair has thickened up (the ends significantly) and I'm definitely not losing length!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2011)

Still doing 2x a Day!  Still Loving 'Em too


----------



## mikimix (Jul 10, 2011)

I think I'm getting quite a bit of growth. I'm not sure exactly how much but when I feel my roots, there is a lot of new growth, more than normal for being a month post relaxer. 
I was taking one, now I'm taking two along with two biotin pills and 4 garlic capsules. 

Now I just need to make that castor oil potion and maybe I'll be APL sooner than I was hoping!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 10, 2011)

It's been about a month for me since I started and I can't see any changes to my hair. Eyebrows,eyelashes and nails absolutely. Hair in other places...yup  but no change on my head.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 11, 2011)

Still taking one pill a day! & I have seen growth and I will continue to take my pills. 

I am still on my first bottle with about 15-20 pills left and I will be ordering another bottle, because I believe they are working for me.


----------



## Need2gro (Jul 11, 2011)

Just ordered my 90 day supply - will start off with 1 a day when it arrives 

Attached my starting length..http://www.longhaircareforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=119825&stc=1&d=1310401490


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm still taking one a day w/Biotin, MSM, and sometimes garlic and cayenne. Plus, yesterday, I started taking a Super B vitamin and drinking fresh beet and carrot juice.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay I got my pills today. Just took my first pill whoo whoo. And I think I'm going to start taking MSM again.


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 11, 2011)

Yay!!! I got my 90 count bottle of Nioxn today. Let get growing...hope this and protective styles work.


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 11, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> I just ordered my bottle it should be here saturday. I hope I get some great results like some of you ladies have gotten.


 
Umm.  Have you looked in the mirror?!
If your results get any greater than they have been already, you're gonna have a new stan!!


----------



## Kacie (Jul 12, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Okay I got my pills today. Just took my first pill whoo whoo. And I think I'm going to start taking MSM again.



This product contains a herbal complex (wild yam). That may not be safe to take if you're preggers.


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm on day two now of the Nioxin and I also picked up a Biotin supplement at the store. I started off taking two pills a day and I feel fine  I hope I get the 2 inches a month after it kicks in, but I will be content with anything above the average half inch.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jul 13, 2011)

Miss617 said:


> I am so floored by your results. That is amazing for just three months. My edges were thinning as well and they started filling in when I took my first bottle, but nothing like this. Congratulations, and can't wait to see your progress in three more months!




Miss617

Thanks so much  How many bottles have you taken so far?? I honestly didn't see really "noticeable results" until the end of the second month I think. I posted results earlier as well but now i'm really able to see my progress.  I'm just hoping these next three months are as prosperous!! GOod luck to you


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 13, 2011)

yippie i ordered my pills 2 90ct bottles


----------



## carletta (Jul 13, 2011)

Miss617 said:


> Just out of curiosity, has anyone taken three pills a day? I know someone mentioned it awhile back and it had some people clutching the pearls (that phrase still makes me laugh), but I'm wondering if some brave soul has actually taken that leap. Or is three just too excessive?




YEP !!!!! I'M TAKING 3 A DAY NOW AND DOING OK   I CAN TELL EVEN MORE OF A DIFFERENCE IN MY GROWTH RATE. ( EVERY SO OFTEN I END UP MISSING A DAY DUE TO MY SCHEDULE AT WORK !)

THE GROWTH RATE OF HAIR EVERYWHERE ELSE  IS _AWFUL TOO ...UGH _


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 13, 2011)

Kacie said:


> This product contains a herbal complex (wild yam). That may not be safe to take if you're preggers.


 Off to research. Thanks


----------



## chicha (Jul 13, 2011)

carletta said:


> YEP !!!!! I'M TAKING 3 A DAY NOW AND DOING OK   I CAN TELL EVEN MORE OF A DIFFERENCE IN MY GROWTH RATE. ( EVERY SO OFTEN I END UP MISSING A DAY DUE TO MY SCHEDULE AT WORK !)
> 
> THE GROWTH RATE OF HAIR EVERYWHERE ELSE  IS _AWFUL TOO ...UGH _


Be careful. 

It doesn't recommend 2 a day and thats a stretch. 3 is far beyond what they are advertising as safe.

Plus remember the fda doesn't regulate supplements. So if you hurt yourself you maybe up a creek.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 13, 2011)

oh my dont you think you are over doing it with 3 just becareful


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jul 13, 2011)

Well its been 1 month and five days. I think my hair is growing out like crazy..Again, at first I thought it was the new conditioner that i bought (aveda) which has sulfates. Since I have  BKT'd hair  sulfates are a no no and they will revert my hair. So I did re-did my bkt on my entire head. About two weeks ago. I can feel new growth at the roots. I feel rock solid  curly hair..about half a centimeter.

I'm fighting the urge of retouching my roots...I will wait until the 1st of august or the last week of july to touch up... or better yet wait until the 7th of august which will be exactly month number 2 right on the dot!

I'm also praying and asking god for some extra help in  retaining growth and increasin my hair growth. I am determine to reach my hair goals.


----------



## carletta (Jul 14, 2011)

chicha said:


> Be careful.
> 
> It doesn't recommend 2 a day and thats a stretch. 3 is far beyond what they are advertising as safe.
> 
> Plus remember the fda doesn't regulate supplements. So if you hurt yourself you maybe up a creek.




thanks for your concern sweetie . I'm good . I had my doctor do a full panel-and blood work. ALL IS WELL   THANKS CHICHA ....


----------



## Kalia1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Is there any particular seller that you ladies are ordering from on Amazon. I want to make sure the seller is reputable.

I just finished my first bottle and need more. I have seen improvement in my hair.

Thanks


----------



## jerseygirl1977 (Jul 14, 2011)

So I've been taking about 2 day for the past month. I have noticed growth on my hair. I havent had any side effects. No extra hair growth anywhere else, i'm already hairy so maybe that helped. I'll have to see if i can find a starting pic and where i'm at now.


----------



## EllePixie (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm stopping the Nioxin/Biotin combo and switching to Viviscal for now. I hope I don't need to add the biotin back in with this vit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2011)

Still Poppin' 2 A Day!


----------



## jerseygirl1977 (Jul 15, 2011)

Kalia1 said:


> Is there any particular seller that you ladies are ordering from on Amazon. I want to make sure the seller is reputable.
> 
> I just finished my first bottle and need more. I have seen improvement in my hair.
> 
> Thanks


 
I got mine from Costell. They shipped really fast. http://www.amazon.com/Nioxin-Intens...4530/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1310744676&sr=8-2


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 15, 2011)

I have about 10 pills left & I need to order a new bottle!!


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 16, 2011)

Just purchased mine on Ebay... cant wait to give it a try. Thinking of braiding my hair back and getting a lace front for about three months, with NO GLUE.... There is Friday Night Hair I am thinking of trying and when I take it out hope my hair grows at least two inches. Planning to cornrow my hair under every two weeks and deep condition every week... we shall see....


----------



## Blue_Berry (Jul 16, 2011)

Has anyone tried these vitamins by Nioxin? I don't know if their the same or different brand as Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex, but there call the Recharging Complex Hi-Performance MegaSupplement. They could change the bottle up. Who knows? *shrug*

http://www.nioxin.com/en-US/products/product-page.aspx?id=248


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jul 16, 2011)

I have over an inch of new growth. I take my Nioxin w/Biotin and MSM. I'm going to check this thread to see when I started the Nioxin. B/c I believe when I started I had about 1/4 inch of new growth.

Update: I started on 6/25. This is awesome! My hair usually only grows 1/4-1/2 an inch a month. (usually closer to 1/4 inch) I'm really tempted to double the dose, but I don't want to waste the vitamins.


----------



## mikimix (Jul 16, 2011)

Lovelylocs said:


> I have over an inch of new growth. I take my Nioxin w/Biotin and MSM. I'm going to check this thread to see when I started the Nioxin. B/c I believe when I started I had about 1/4 inch of new growth.
> 
> Update: I started on 6/25. This is awesome! My hair usually only grows 1/4-1/2 an inch a month. (usually closer to 1/4 inch) I'm really tempted to double the dose, but I don't want to waste the vitamins.




do you take one or two pills?


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jul 16, 2011)

Lovelylocs said:


> I have over an inch of new growth. I take my Nioxin w/Biotin and MSM. I'm going to check this thread to see when I started the Nioxin. B/c I believe when I started I had about 1/4 inch of new growth.
> 
> Update: I started on 6/25. This is awesome! My hair usually only grows 1/4-1/2 an inch a month. (usually closer to 1/4 inch) I'm really tempted to double the dose, but I don't want to waste the vitamins.



one inch in 3 week!!!?


----------



## mikimix (Jul 16, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> one inch in 3 week!!!?



I got an inch of growth in a month
and in that month I didn't take it for like 5 days lol
that was when I was taking 1 a day
i've upped it to two now


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 16, 2011)

10 weeks post, most new growth I've had when I've reached this point. I've been taking nioxin since April 20

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## pisceschica (Jul 16, 2011)

blueberry2118 said:


> Has anyone tried these vitamins by Nioxin? I don't know if their the same or different brand as Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex, but there call the Recharging Complex Hi-Performance MegaSupplement. They could change the bottle up. Who knows? *shrug*
> 
> http://www.nioxin.com/en-US/products/product-page.aspx?id=248



Maybe they have changed the formula I don't know. 

I do know that Nioxin has supposedly changed the formulas of most or all of their products. They have also come out with new packaging to emphasize "The 5 Effects."


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jul 16, 2011)

I couldn't take it ... I decided to touch up my roots(BKT) and there is definitely some growth.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 17, 2011)

Lovelylocs said:


> I have over an inch of new growth. I take my Nioxin w/Biotin and MSM. I'm going to check this thread to see when I started the Nioxin. B/c I believe when I started I had about 1/4 inch of new growth.
> 
> Update: I started on 6/25. This is awesome! My hair usually only grows 1/4-1/2 an inch a month. (usually closer to 1/4 inch) I'm really tempted to double the dose, but I don't want to waste the vitamins.



Wooop! That is exciting! Hope that works for me like that!


----------



## chicha (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone with regrowth of balding temples or crown from hormonal problems (not weaves or relaxer damage)?


----------



## Miss617 (Jul 18, 2011)

carletta said:


> YEP !!!!! I'M TAKING 3 A DAY NOW AND DOING OK   I CAN TELL EVEN MORE OF A DIFFERENCE IN MY GROWTH RATE. ( EVERY SO OFTEN I END UP MISSING A DAY DUE TO MY SCHEDULE AT WORK !)
> 
> THE GROWTH RATE OF HAIR EVERYWHERE ELSE  IS _AWFUL TOO ...UGH _



How do you split it up? I'm taking two a day, and I've been doing one in the morning and one of the evening. Do you take them all at once? The only reason I'm a little weary to take three a day is because then I have to buy them once a month, and that's $20 I could spend on food or something lol. I haven't noticed any crazy growth anywhere else. I feel like everywhere else is actually slower than usual. Weird...


----------



## Miss617 (Jul 18, 2011)

growinghealthyhair Ah, sorry, I thought I responded to your post days ago. You're welcome, and thank you. I'm on my second bottle now. With the first one, I did one a day for about a week and a half, and then two a day after that. I didn't notice that my edges were filling in until I finished the first bottle. I've only been on this second bottle for maybe two weeks, but my hair is quickly reaching BSL which is how long it used to be before I got a major cut last August. I'm going to get better with taking pictures so I can really see my progress!


----------



## transitioning? (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey guys. I don't think I've posted on her yet. *wave*

I started taking the nioxin about a week ago and I'm noticing peach fuzz growing in on my almost non-existent temple edges. I wish I had taken pics but I'm going to start now. I'm so hype cuz my edges have been thin for so long. 

I also oil my scalp with moe gro every few days

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Elizabeth814 (Jul 18, 2011)

chicha said:


> Anyone with regrowth of balding temples or crown from hormonal problems (not weaves or relaxer damage)?



I had balding temples not from hormonal problems but they run in my family. They have grown back now. They grew back with my first bottle.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 18, 2011)

I really want some WL natural hair for my wedding and honeymoon (so I can be all wet n' wavy in the Caribbean n stuff...).  This thread is VERY intriguing.  I might just take the plunge and order some!  I'm trying to grow my hair out as fast as possible!  Thanks lady for all the great input!!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jul 18, 2011)

Jewell I think you should go for it


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 18, 2011)

I took my first pill this morning. I have my phone set to go off every 12 hours so basically, I'm taking 2 per day. I'm CBL right now, trying to get to APL by the end of the year.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 19, 2011)

How long was it before you ladies started seeing results? Between month 1 and 2 or after 2?


----------



## Drtondalia (Jul 19, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> How long was it before you ladies started seeing results? Between month 1 and 2 or after 2?


 

I saw results by my fourth week when I broke my hair down from braids. Actually before because my braids grew off my scalp faster. By week two they were loose.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been taking them for a month now and I honestly can't tell if there has been any change.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes they just delivered my nixon


----------



## abcd09 (Jul 19, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I've been taking them for a month now and I honestly can't tell if there has been any change.


Ditto. I said I may have seen a change before, but I'm taking that back.


----------



## LadyAmani (Jul 19, 2011)

So i noticed when i was taking the pills twice a day i didn't see much of a change, but when i took them both at the same time i started to see results. At first i thought i was crazy but when i did two weeks of twice a day and two weeks of two pills once a day i saw the same results. Has anyone else had this happen to them?


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jul 20, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> How long was it before you ladies started seeing results? Between month 1 and 2 or after 2?




NikkiQ
I began to see REAL straight up, can't deny it, noticiable results  after two months i think going into the third


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @NikkiQ
> I began to see REAL straight up, can't deny it, noticiable results  after two months i think going into the third


 

well that's good to know. I guess I'll go ahead and buy my second bottle then lol


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 20, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> NikkiQ
> I began to see REAL straight up, can't deny it, noticiable results  after two months i think going into the third



are you taking one or 2 pills


----------



## Elizabeth814 (Jul 20, 2011)

I didn't notice how long my hair was getting until last night. I got 2 inches in a month. I've only been taking 1 nioxin pill a day. I have been taking some other hair, skin and nail vitamins that have different ingredients than the nioxin. My lashes are real long now so I don't wear false lashes anymore. I have to shave every other day now instead of once a week. I'm going to keep taking this combo for the next 3 months. Here is what I've been taking
Nioxin
Be Beautiful ( from GNC)
Biotin ( 5000mcg)
Garlic ( 1000mg)
Calcium ( only 300 mg every other day) 
Niacin ( 60 mg every other night) 
Centrum liquid ( mixed with orange juice)


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jul 20, 2011)

finally I have consistently taken 1 pill everyday for the last 2wks. I have been trying to up my dosage to 2 pills a day but I forget. I started mine on 5/29 but since i did not take them consistently I dont plan to see any progress yet.


----------



## carletta (Jul 20, 2011)

Miss617 said:


> How do you split it up? I'm taking two a day, and I've been doing one in the morning and one of the evening. Do you take them all at once? The only reason I'm a little weary to take three a day is because then I have to buy them once a month, and that's $20 I could spend on food or something lol. I haven't noticed any crazy growth anywhere else. I feel like everywhere else is actually slower than usual. Weird...



sorry it has taken so long to respond  .   I do [email protected] [email protected] lunch-1 at dinner. I always take my vitamins with food.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 20, 2011)

Elizabeth814 said:


> I didn't notice how long my hair was getting until last night. I got 2 inches in a month. I've only been taking 1 nioxin pill a day. I have been taking some other hair, skin and nail vitamins that have different ingredients than the nioxin. My lashes are real long now so I don't wear false lashes anymore. I have to shave every other day now instead of once a week. I'm going to keep taking this combo for the next 3 months. Here is what I've been taking
> Nioxin
> Be Beautiful ( from GNC)
> Biotin ( 5000mcg)
> ...


 
Those are awesome results.


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm still taking 2 pills a day w/ my 7500 dosage of Biotin. Sounds like a lot of Biotin so I'm glad you can't OD on it lol.  It was the only dosage they had in the store.


----------



## Kalia1 (Jul 20, 2011)

chicha said:


> Anyone with regrowth of balding temples or crown from hormonal problems (not weaves or relaxer damage)?




@chica-I am just starting my second bottle and I have noticed significant growth in my crown area. 

Places where my hair was thin or non existant is filling in! I take one vitamin a day.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 21, 2011)

No significant growth for me and I'm taking 1 a day for 3 months now.


----------



## Softerlove (Jul 21, 2011)

I had sections where my hair was missing and i did not notice, until it started growing back.  Relaxer burn  Ill attach a pic for reference.

There was a bald spot, that i used to play with, 3 months ago...

The rest of my hair is near APL, pic for refrerence

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jul 21, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> are you taking one or 2 pills




For the most part I only take one. But sometimes I take two. But it's one at night and one in the morning if i do.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jul 21, 2011)

Kalia1 said:


> @chicha-I am just starting my second bottle and I have noticed significant growth in my crown area.
> 
> Places where my hair was thin or non existant is filling in! I take one vitamin a day.



chicha to make sure she gets it


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jul 21, 2011)

Ltown said:


> No significant growth for me and I'm taking 1 a day for 3 months now.


 oooh ..

not even a change in your growth rate?


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jul 21, 2011)

^^Lol. Thats what I was thinking. Thats a long time. But hey everyone is different.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 21, 2011)

Kalia1 said:


> @chica-I am just starting my second bottle and I have noticed significant growth in my crown area.
> 
> Places where my hair was thin or non existant is filling in! I take one vitamin a day.


 
I hope I get some significant growth in my crown area, because the hair up there is at least 2-3 inches shorter than the hair at my nape and sides. It just grows a lot slower in the crown area. I want it to catch up with the rest of my hair.


----------



## Kalia1 (Jul 21, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> I hope I get some significant growth in my crown area, because the hair up there is at least 2-3 inches shorter than the hair at my nape and sides. It just grows a lot slower in the crown area. I want it to catch up with the rest of my hair.



Hopefully you will see reults as I did.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 21, 2011)

i started taking mine 3 days now


----------



## chicha (Jul 21, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @chicha to make sure she gets it



@growinghealthyhair
Kalia1

Thanks ladies I surely appreciate this. Because Chicha is having 1 h*ll of a time with this hair loss. I have the worst kind, the female version of male pattern baldness and it responds to very, very few things. There are sites like this, where the ENTIRE site is dedicated to that one form of hair loss (Androgenic alopecia its called).

*I to have seen growth in my temple area where there was none.* Nothing else and I mean nothing else made some hair in that area grow.

*But I noticed only about 30% hair in one temple had say 40% growth in the other has growth*. Although most of my temples still look sorta bald, I'm wanting to find something else that will grow the rest. *

My other thinning and balding areas of my scalp are still that. Bald and shiny.

Im thinking of starting 2 a day to see if the other spots fill in.
*


----------



## belldandy (Jul 21, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> Please just allow your hair to grow at the rate it is supposed to. *drops mic*


 

Don't be pulling an Eddie Long in this thread


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 21, 2011)

oookaaaaaaaay. I must have mis-measured or something because pre-Nioxin my hair was 9 to 9 and 1/4 inches long depending on where I measured.  Today and really just for fun I measured and am at 10. I measured in several spots to be sure.  I have only been taking Nioxin (and 7500 dosage Biotin) since the 10th of this month...I take 2 a day but accidently took 4 one day (I forgot I had already taken it one day at work-wouldn't reccomend since that seems like overkill) 

Anywhoo, unless these are some sort of miracle pills, I don't think my 'progress' is really 'progress.' I don't think it is humanly possible to grow hair that fast.  I am going to measure next week though just in case.  If I have more 'progress' next week and hit 11 inches y'all are going to think I work for this company lol...


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

I took nioxin vitamins shortly after I discovered LHCF. I took it regularly and as suggested. Man... I got the nastiest breakout ever. It was under my right cheek and the lower side of my face. And worse I got huge black spots from them.... it was a good area of three inches too. It was so bad, that I could see the black spots in the reflection of the window as I was getting into my car. 

It was from that experience that I discovered that black people should use sunscreen. I credit sunscreen for eventually clearing that nightmare up. 

Now I take a biotin and have had no problems with breakouts. 

But man! Was that a nightmare! I have enough problems without having disgusting black marks and bumps on the side of my face! Geesh!


----------



## hannan (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyRaider Were you taking the nioxin one time a day?


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

hannan said:


> LadyRaider Were you taking the nioxin one time a day?



Yes. It's been a while. But I took it as prescribed on the bottle. No more, no less.


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

Kalia1 said:


> @chica-I am just starting my second bottle and I have noticed significant growth in my crown area.
> 
> Places where my hair was thin or non existant is filling in! I take one vitamin a day.


Kalia1 I'm really happy for you! There are so few things, really hardly nothing, that helps this condition. Many of my spots are still shiny. 

Please pull back and part the hair to inspect. The areas that I *thought *were filling in is mostly hair that has grown OVER those balding spots. It has grown out shorter hair but that hair's longer strands are giving the impression that the thinning an balding areas were filling it.

Its growing what I have but not re-growing the areas that have fallen out (balding spots).


----------



## Ltown (Jul 22, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> oooh ..
> 
> not even a change in your growth rate?



Krystie~Hime, no and i had major hair loss when i started. Everything just don't work for us all the same i'm not disappointed, because they are generally working somewhere else as needed


----------



## Minty (Jul 22, 2011)

I take Nioxin off and on, but it never gave me supper fast growth. Once these bottles are up I don't think I'll buy more.

I wouldn't take 2 though as I take other a multi-vitamin and other herbals. 

I do take Saw palmetto/pygeum (credit to chica on that suggestion)
B-complex
Nattokinase
Serrapeptase
Ionic Magnesium
Evening Primose Oil 
Now Multivitamin 

I also drink about 3-4 cups of hibiscus or hibiscus/burdock tea a day


----------



## Kalia1 (Jul 22, 2011)

chica-Yes I have been examining the spot on it's own. I also have my DD checking it too. 
I understand what you mean by the other hair covering the spot. The hair appears to be growing from the outer rim of the spot towards the inner. Some small hairs are in the inner of the spot too! HTH


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jul 22, 2011)

chicha

What saw palmetto do you use?? I have gone into the vitamin shop like five times confused as to which one to get!! I see there are some that saw Saw Palmetto Berries, and some say Saw Palmetto Berry extract is it all the same thing??


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @chicha
> 
> What saw palmetto do you use?? I have gone into the vitamin shop like five times confused as to which one to get!! I see there are some that saw Saw Palmetto Berries, and some say Saw Palmetto Berry extract is it all the same thing??



growinghealthyhair Honestly, the brand at walmart. They've even enhanced it with alot of other anti androgens like pyguem, beta sisterol, and other stuff.

I thought it wasn't working but when I removed it from my other internals and routine, my hair loss shot up.

So looks like alone it didn't do much for me. (for me. it may for you)

In combo with other stuff, it helped alot. I'm seeing that alot these days. The same with the ketoconazole hair shampool This is what I'm doing

ketoconazole hair shampoo 2% every 3 days.
MSM 750 mg (dropped dosage, but less hair loss at 2500 an 3000 mg)
Saw Palmetto 2 pills (all at once. This anti androgen in morn and this..)
Spiro 25 mg ( ...at night. I want to take as little as possible. This can be dangerous)

This reduced my hair shedding from almost 200 a day to 5 - hairs - a - day.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 22, 2011)

Day two of taking two pills a day. I hope I don't experience breakouts..... I'm doing at home chemical peels, I say five or six more pills and continuous retin-a and hydroquinone and I'll have great skin.... But I don't want a set back.... I can only try and stop as soon as I recognize irritation.....


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

Kalia1 said:


> @chica-Yes I have been examining the spot on it's own. I also have my DD checking it too.
> I understand what you mean by the other hair covering the spot. The hair appears to be growing from the outer rim of the spot towards the inner. Some small hairs are in the inner of the spot too! HTH



Kalia1 Oh ok. That sounds GREAT! I'm over 2 mos taking 1 pill. I'll stay on board just because it makes the hair I do have longer. So, I'll keep you and the board updated. We must, to let each other know what works for our hair problem.


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I take Nioxin off and on, but it never gave me supper fast growth. Once these bottles are up I don't think I'll buy more.
> 
> I wouldn't take 2 though as I take other a multi-vitamin and other herbals.
> 
> ...




HijabiFlygirl Don't take that IF you don't have the dht/testosterone hair problem. And how do u know if you have it? Rule out other stuff. PM me I can tell you. But if you don't need it, it can increase estrogen in some which is usuallynot needed in child bearing people like us. 

But in combo with other stuff I do see it was a help.


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

SingBrina said:


> Day two of taking two pills a day. I hope I don't experience breakouts..... I'm doing at home chemical peels, I say five or six more pills and continuous retin-a and hydroquinone and I'll have great skin.... But I don't want a set back.... I can only try and stop as soon as I recognize irritation.....



Best wishes! I know you'll do well .


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 23, 2011)

chicha said:


> Best wishes! I know you'll do well .



Thank you!!!! I really hope so!!

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jul 23, 2011)

chicha said:


> @Kalia1 Oh ok. That sounds GREAT! I'm over 2 mos taking 1 pill. I'll stay on board just because it makes the hair I do have longer. So, I'll keep you and the board updated. We must, to let each other know what works for our hair problem.



I'm approaching month 2, it will be 2 months on August 8,2011. I'ts crazy how two months flies by quick.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 23, 2011)

BlackHairDiva said:


> I'm approaching month 2, it will be 2 months on August 8,2011. I'ts crazy how two months flies by quick.




So anything new? Faster growth on hair, or lashes, etc?


----------



## omnipadme (Jul 23, 2011)

I havent been faithfully taking my vitamins, but my hair is still growing like crazy! My SO told me I need to stop taking them because my hair is growing too fast- don't this dude know I'm trying to get to bra-strap land???? lol


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 23, 2011)

omnipadme said:


> I havent been faithfully taking my vitamins, but my hair is still growing like crazy! My SO told me I need to stop taking them because my hair is growing too fast- don't this dude know I'm trying to get to bra-strap land???? lol


LOL they don't know how serious this hair stuff is! My SO laughs his butt off at me when I tell him I'm researching hair stuff or if he sees me mixing up a concoction. lol 

I've been taking my Nioxin daily since I got them, its been a couple days shy of two weeks. I can't wait to start seeing some results.


----------



## Simply_elle (Jul 23, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> LOL they don't know how serious this hair stuff is! My SO laughs his butt off at me when I tell him I'm researching hair stuff or if he sees me mixing up a concoction. lol
> 
> I've been taking my Nioxin daily since I got them, its been a couple days shy of two weeks. I can't wait to start seeing some results.



Your hair= 

...No, not jealous!!!

LOL


----------



## fxdiva (Jul 24, 2011)

Elizabeth814 said:


> I didn't notice how long my hair was getting until last night. I got 2 inches in a month. I've only been taking 1 nioxin pill a day. I have been taking some other hair, skin and nail vitamins that have different ingredients than the nioxin. My lashes are real long now so I don't wear false lashes anymore. I have to shave every other day now instead of once a week. I'm going to keep taking this combo for the next 3 months. Here is what I've been taking
> Nioxin
> Be Beautiful ( from GNC)
> Biotin ( 5000mcg)
> ...


 

Would you be so kind as to take pictures of this for us please? I'm sure I'm not the only one who wants this to be true. I had a major setback trying the infamous heat training technique (didn't follow the directions, basically) and had a good bit of hair to break off at the new growth. 

So, I'm trying to grow back my used to be below should length hair back as quickly as possible. My hair usually grows pretty fast (1/2 to 3/4 inche a month) I've had really good growth with Nioxin, but 2in would b a God send.

How do you take this combination, all at once or some in the morning, some at night?  And why centrum liquid instead of the capsules?

Thanks for the information,
FxDiva


----------



## chicha (Jul 24, 2011)

omnipadme said:


> I havent been faithfully taking my vitamins, but my hair is still growing like crazy! My SO told me I need to stop taking them* because my hair is growing too fast- don't this dude know I'm trying to get to bra-strap land???? lol*


...............


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 25, 2011)

Last pill in my 90 bottle I took Saturday & I just received my new bottle today. 

My 3 month update will be on August 9th.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jul 25, 2011)

Not that I need yet another vitamin, but I've fallen off my consistency.  Maybe a new vit may inspire me back.  Where can I pick it up, other than ordering online?


----------



## fxdiva (Jul 26, 2011)

Lady Esquire said:


> Not that I need yet another vitamin, but I've fallen off my consistency. Maybe a new vit may inspire me back. Where can I pick it up, other than ordering online?


 
You can get it at Ulta and places like Super Cuts and Fantastic Sams.  It's probably going to cost twice as much as if you were to order it online.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 26, 2011)

My hair has been tingly and itchy for the last few days... It is clean too and it just recently happened after the pills... Like 5 days later... Taking two a day 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jul 27, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Last pill in my 90 bottle I took Saturday & I just received my new bottle today.
> 
> My 3 month update will be on August 9th.



My 3 months mark will be on September 8th. I was downloading some stuff in my phone and I ended up looking at past pictures of myself. I noticed a picture that I took on June 6th. I had just cut my hair. The front sides of my hair where reaching just  under my jaw. Now, my The front sides are collar bone lenght. Some ends are passed my collar bone..about  half a centimeter pass. I suspected some growth, but I would have never really noticed it if it wasn't for the picture. It definitely works!!!


----------



## fxdiva (Jul 28, 2011)

BlackHairDiva said:


> My 3 months mark will be on September 8th. I was downloading some stuff in my phone and I ended up looking at past pictures of myself. I noticed a picture that I took on June 6th. I had just cut my hair. The front sides of my hair where reaching just under my jaw. Now, my The front sides are collar bone lenght. Some ends are passed my collar bone..about half a centimeter pass. I suspected some growth, but I would have never really noticed it if it wasn't for the picture. It definitely works!!!


 
Congratulations on your growth!!!!  I'm also seeing similar results.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 28, 2011)

BlackHairDiva said:


> My 3 months mark will be on September 8th. I was downloading some stuff in my phone and I ended up looking at past pictures of myself. I noticed a picture that I took on June 6th. I had just cut my hair. The front sides of my hair where reaching just  under my jaw. Now, my The front sides are collar bone lenght. Some ends are passed my collar bone..about  half a centimeter pass. I suspected some growth, but I would have never really noticed it if it wasn't for the picture. It definitely works!!!



Can we see the before and after please. I took before shots, but will put a weave in for two months tomorrow.... So ill show after results in two months.... Too bad I can't do every month 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jul 29, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if there REALLY is a difference between 1 vs. 2 pills a day? I started out with 2 pills and then switched to 1 pill I really didnt see a difference in growth per dosage. What do you ladies think? I just ordered my 3rd bottle. I havent been super consistent but I would say since I started a couple months back I have been at a 95% consistency with taking them.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 29, 2011)

i want to know too whats the growth difference with 1-2 pills


----------



## mikimix (Jul 29, 2011)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Can anyone tell me if there REALLY is a difference between 1 vs. 2 pills a day? I started out with 2 pills and then switched to 1 pill I really didnt see a difference in growth per dosage. What do you ladies think? I just ordered my 3rd bottle. I havent been super consistent but I would say since I started a couple months back I have been at a 95% consistency with taking them.



I want to know this too.
I took one pill a day for about a month and got an inch of new growth. After that month I started taking 2 pills a day and have been for a couple of weeks and haven't seen that much of a difference. 
My cousin also told me that if I take more than the recommended dosage, I'm just going to pee it out so I'm just wasting my money if I take 2.
I dont know if that's true though.


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 29, 2011)

Just ordered my second bottle from Amazon.com.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 31, 2011)

It's been one week and two days.... Just got three new break outs.... For like three weeks  before I had none!!! I put retin-a and then put the proactiv mask as spot treatment on breakouts, slowly healing :/

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 31, 2011)

mikimix said:


> I want to know this too.
> I took one pill a day for about a month and got an inch of new growth. After that month I started taking 2 pills a day and have been for a couple of weeks and haven't seen that much of a difference.
> My cousin also told me that if I take more than the recommended dosage, I'm just going to pee it out so I'm just wasting my money if I take 2.
> I dont know if that's true though.



This is true with water soluble vitamins like vitamin C, your body will keep what it needs and excrete what it doesn't.  However, fat soluble vitamins like vitamin A are fat soluble and store by the body for use now and in future.  Some vitamins you want to avoid storing too much of.


----------



## GJIna (Jul 31, 2011)

Long time no see~! 

I decided to do a length check yesterday seeing as I straightened my hair anyway despite the hot weather. I was also curious to see if there was any "significant" growth now that I've hit a 3 month period. (Compare to my siggy pic dated 4/25/11.)







My sister took the shot & didn't warn me so,yeah, sorry about that hand. She wasn't looking to do a photoshoot, so this had to do.

I guess I should be a little impressed. The stripes on my shirt are 2 inches long & I cleared the entire white stripe that I was slightly touching back in May. But it's been 3 months..so that's like .75 of an inch per month. I don't know what my growth rate was before the Nioxin. Maybe it was the standard .5. I never took note before. I don't know if continued use will change anything in the growth department. I have ordered another bottle (#3 for me) & will go back to taking 1 every 12 hrs like I had started with. I know how to deal with the breakouts now, naturally. 

But on a brighter note, this has seriously thickened my hair up. I had a huge problem with shedding & this has done the trick. Well, I'll see sometime in October if these pills are going to be long term. I'm aiming for 20 inches all around by the end of this year (My hair is in layers), which is just about waist length on me. I just need 5 inches, lol! We'll see, we'll see.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 31, 2011)

SingBrina said:


> It's been one week and two days.... Just got three new break outs.... For like three weeks  before I had none!!! I put retin-a and then put the proactiv mask as spot treatment on breakouts, slowly healing :/
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



I'm hoping to avoid this by doing chemical peels since I started using the vitamins last week.  I also started using 5000 mcg of Biotin, so lets hope this works out.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 31, 2011)

Can some one please tell me the growth difference with 1 to 2 pills


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 31, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> I'm hoping to avoid this by doing chemical peels since I started using the vitamins last week.  I also started using 5000 mcg of Biotin, so lets hope this works out.



Yeah I do chemical peels too!!! Just did one last night... I think by tomorrow it should be gone, luckily so far no scar....

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## fxdiva (Jul 31, 2011)

GJIna said:


> Long time no see~!
> 
> I decided to do a length check yesterday seeing as I straightened my hair anyway despite the hot weather. I was also curious to see if there was any "significant" growth now that I've hit a 3 month period. (Compare to my siggy pic dated 4/25/11.)
> 
> ...


 
Your hair looks amazing!  Thanks for your update. I wish I could do the natural do, but I just don't have the patience.

Great growth!


----------



## chicha (Jul 31, 2011)

Where's the cheapest place to buy a 90 day supply. With tax and shipping I've found $28.00.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 31, 2011)

Amazon.com I got mine for 23.99 free shipping.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Aug 1, 2011)

Amazon.com is the cheapest place i've found


----------



## chicha (Aug 1, 2011)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I take Nioxin off and on, but it never gave me supper fast growth. Once these bottles are up I don't think I'll buy more.
> 
> I wouldn't take 2 though as I take other a multi-vitamin and other herbals.
> 
> ...



@HijabiFlygirl Can you break down what each of these are for? Also do you have female pattern hair loss/dht/testosterone related hair loss? If so some of these things may help me also.

I'll do the same. I have the dht/test. problem. 

Spironolactone - anti androgen to decrease dht internally and decrease hair loss
Nizoral 2% shampoo - anti androgen to dissolve dht externally and decrease hair loss
Saw Palmetto - herbal anti androgen to decrease dht internally and decrease hair loss
Nioxin - Has small amount of anti androgens, suppose to decrease hair loss and grow hair
MSM - Supposed to help lessen hair loss


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 1, 2011)

chicha said:


> Where's the cheapest place to buy a 90 day supply. With tax and shipping I've found $28.00.



I agree its Amazon....if you decide to sign up for an autoship, the price drops to $22.04.  If this isn't appealing, I bought on Amazon from a seller called COSTSELL for $23.98.

http://www.amazon.com/Nioxin-Intens...-Complex/dp/B001394530/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp


----------



## chicha (Aug 1, 2011)

Oops. I see it. Thanks.


----------



## chicha (Aug 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> I agree its Amazon....if you decide to sign up for an autoship, the price drops to $22.04.  If this isn't appealing, I bought on Amazon from a seller called COSTSELL for $23.98.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Nioxin-Intens...-Complex/dp/B001394530/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp



mzteaze Does it cost to sign up for autoship?


----------



## robot. (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm currently taking the GNC Be Beautiful (which I love), but I like the "proprietary blend" on of the Nioxin. But then I'll be up to like 10 pills a day! 

Let me stop looking for stuff to buy.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 1, 2011)

chicha said:


> mzteaze Does it cost to sign up for autoship?



no its free....but I would do all of that when I made my first purchase (select the amount of months between autoship).  You are able to change it or delete after the fact if you change your mind.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 1, 2011)

My chin is having a crazy break-out, I need to up my water in-take.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 1, 2011)

chicha said:


> Where's the cheapest place to buy a 90 day supply. With tax and shipping I've found $28.00.


 
this one is sold for $19.99
http://www.amazon.com/Nioxin-Rechar...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1312210680&sr=1-2

it's sold by Costsell...i always purchase mine from this seller.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> no its free....but I would do all of that when I made my first purchase (select the amount of months between autoship). You are able to change it or delete after the fact if you change your mind.


chicha I get mine via autoship on Amazon also. Can't beat free shipping.


----------



## chicha (Aug 2, 2011)

trendsetta25 said:


> this one is sold for $19.99
> http://www.amazon.com/Nioxin-Rechar...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1312210680&sr=1-2
> 
> it's sold by Costsell...i always purchase mine from this seller.


 trendsetta25 is this one also with free shipping?



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @chicha I get mine via autoship on Amazon also. Can't beat free shipping.


 MyAngelEyez~C~U, is that 19.99 the final price, including free shipping?


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 2, 2011)

chicha said:


> trendsetta25 is this one also with free shipping?
> 
> MyAngelEyez~C~U, is that 19.99 the final price, including free shipping?



chicha
The link I posted (I think) offered free shipping IF you are an Amazon Prime member.  Otherwise, even the "cheapest" deal on Amazon with paid shipping seemed to work out to around $26.

I happen to have Prime so it pays off to look for products that ship for free under Prime.


----------



## chicha (Aug 2, 2011)

^^ Ok thanks lady!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 2, 2011)

chicha said:


> *@trendsetta25 is this one also with free shipping?*
> 
> @MyAngelEyez~C~U, is that 19.99 the final price, including free shipping?



don't think so. not sure


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 2, 2011)

chicha said:


> trendsetta25 is this one also with free shipping?
> 
> MyAngelEyez~C~U, is that 19.99 the final price, including free shipping?



chicha , mzteaze this is the one I have, and if you subscribe to autoship it's only $20.77 with free shipping. if you buy using 1-time purchase it is $24.44 with free shipping under Prime. I subbed autoship and my deliveries are scheduled monthly. I paid $20.77 total per delivery/month. I may change that to every 3 months if I decide to do 1 pill daily. I'm trying 2 pills daily for now.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001394530


----------



## Softerlove (Aug 2, 2011)

After 3 months I stopped taking nioxin for 4 days and noticed:
Increased shedding
Minimal breakage

I started taking it again and it is back to normal.  

Looks like I am back on...as for my georg, since I started 4/18/2011, I will post pics, but I had a trim and set back from this recent experiment of stopping.

Hows everyone growing?  

I'm also now texlaxing so I have shrinkage.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 4, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> So I started taking the pills on May 9th and I have some progress so far.... (sorry the pictures are big )
> 
> This was my last length check May 7th...
> 
> ...


 
I believe I got what a good enough amonut of growth I took this picture for my 3 month update on the 9th


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 4, 2011)

^^ ms.tatianaWOAH!! That is a great amount of growth. It has really thickened up and you definitely got some good length progress as well. By just looking at where your hair ends in comparison to your tattoo from the first to the third pic you got A LOT of growth. I can't wait until I'm three months in to check progress. I've only been taking it for 3wks.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 4, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj

Thanks! 

And I've seen your hair so I don't know what your talking about lol your hair is already gorgeous these pills will only help to further aide in your hair's beauty & length.


----------



## fxdiva (Aug 4, 2011)

Can't seem to delete my entry . . .?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 5, 2011)

I hate to post because I haven't been taking any length shots because I don't plan to straighten at least for another 2 years but for the last two weeks I've been taking Nioxin twice a day & spraying my scalp with water infused with garlic & onion extracts & doing the GHE overnight. My hair was at collarbone when I started & right now I'm almost an inch past my collarbone.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 5, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I hate to post because I haven't been taking any length shots because I don't plan to straighten at least for another 2 years but for the last two weeks I've been taking Nioxin twice a day & spraying my scalp with water infused with* gn extractsarlic & onio* & doing the GHE overnight. My hair was at collarbone when I started & right now I'm almost an inch past my collarbone.



where did you purchase these ive been looking and cant find these


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 5, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> where did you purchase these ive been looking and cant find these



Kerryann ABC Homeopathy


----------



## carletta (Aug 5, 2011)

WHOA !!!!!!!!!!!!! @ MS. TATIANA YOU GROW THAT STUFF MA !!!!!!!! LOOKIN GOOD KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK  SISTA !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Softerlove (Aug 7, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> My chin is having a crazy break-out, I need to up my water in-take.



Add a vitamin B complex & water.  It worked for a couple of us.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 9, 2011)

Not many updates for as many people taking it.....

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2011)

I haven't been taking it for 3 months yet,but I did post pics in a separate thread after a month of taking them. I did see some decent growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2011)

Still taking 2 per day.  Just re-upped on a coupla' bottles.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been taking 1 Nioxin tab every 12 hours, so far so good...


----------



## kiminprogress (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm still taking 2 pills a day. So far so good. I am also protective styling so no updates on length yet. I'll be purchasing my second bottle soon.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 10, 2011)

Question, did anyone experience results in less than 3 months? My husband just asked me if I was growing my nails. I normally have stubs. Now I bite them off & in a week they're back where they were.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 10, 2011)

So far no spectacular differences.  I should take pictures to make sure but I am being pretty darn lazy. 

I am taking one a day and supporting it by taking another type of multi-vitamin 12 hours later.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 10, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Question, did anyone experience results in less than 3 months? My husband just asked me if I was growing my nails. I normally have stubs. Now I bite them off & in a week they're back where they were.



I can't really use my nails as way to measure it since they grow fast anyway.  I gotta cut them already.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 10, 2011)

The same day I started Nioxion I dyed my hair jetblack, this was 4wks ago. I have one strand of hair that grows gray, so I can tell my growth rate by looking at new gray growth from that strand. It now has .5 inch of gray new growth. Which means I got .5inch in 4wks. Which is the normal growth rate. But again this is my first month taking it, so hopefully it will increase as I continue with the Nioxin. My skin is beautiful right now, BUT that can be attributed to my pregnancy as well so IDK. I will definitely continue taking it, I have not experienced any negative side effects.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 10, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> The same day I started Nioxion I dyed my hair jetblack, this was 4wks ago. I have one strand of hair that grows gray, so I can tell my growth rate by looking at new gray growth from that strand. It now has .5 inch of gray new growth. Which means I got .5inch in 4wks. Which is the normal growth rate. But again this is my first month taking it, so hopefully it will increase as I continue with the Nioxin. My skin is beautiful right now, BUT that can be attributed to my pregnancy as well so IDK. I will definitely continue taking it, I have not experienced any negative side effects.



are u taking 2 or 1 a day


----------



## chocolat79 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm on my second bottle of Nioxin and I can't really tell if I've had tremendous growth yet. It's growing, but I'm not sure if I've noticed increased growth. My nails are awesome though! Really strong and healthy.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 10, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> are u taking 2 or 1 a day


 2, 1 in the am and 1 in the pm


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 12, 2011)

Still taking two a day, its now three weeks. My skin is doing good, no further breakouts. My hair itches all the time since I've been taking the pill. I'm still in a weave... So no update....

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been thinking about going back to 2 a day , but I'm content with 1 a day bceause I haven't had any bad break outs  just heavy breaks when its that time of the month .


----------



## kiminprogress (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm four days away from starting my second bottle. I am still taking Nioxin 2 times a day with 1 Biotin and drinking LOTS of water. I'm not sure I'm having the superfast growth spurt I thought I was at first because I am still in the 9-10 inches range. I know retention is not an issue so I'll just be patient and keep being consistent. On another note, my nails are A LOT stronger though so I'm thinking this has to be giving me a healthy hair boost too. Maybe this second bottle will be just what I need to see more growth.


----------



## vernettep (Aug 16, 2011)

vernettep said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here I usually just lurk but I wanted to let everyone know that I started taking Nioxin on May 8.  I tried doing 2x a day (every 12 hours) but missed a few doses here and there and I am now on my second 30 day bottle.  The first month I did not notice any changes.  I had one pimple appear that has since gone away.
> 
> Now that I'm on my second bottle I have noticed the following...my nails are growing.  I am not really big on nails; always keep them cut down really short because they are weak.   I actually painted them today and I love them.
> 
> ...




Finally took a photo, what a pain that is since I did not have anyone around to do it for me.  So....I haven't been consistent with taking my supplements, I'm trying to do better.  I started with good intentions but soon laziness and the thought of actually swallowing them all got the best of me.  So I'm back on track and onto my third bottle of Nioxin, this time I purchased a 90 day supply.  I haven't been taking two a day simply because in the morning I have to force myself to eat breakfast so I usually wait until lunch and most times dinner to take them and I'm asleep before the 12 hrs that I would need to wait to take the second dose or I just plain forget.  I stripped my hair and went lighter on April 24th which I hated.  I waited a few days and then went back darker using a rinse, however the color is fading and you can see the line and new growth.   It's only 1.5" but I'll take it! I am really going to be diligent about taking my supplements every day on time...really I am.  I also took measurements...Nape 6.25" Crown and bang are 8"  How long do you think it will be in December?


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 16, 2011)

im almost done with my first bottle i really dont see any changes as of yet but i guess i will wait for the 3 months boost


----------



## lovestarr (Aug 17, 2011)

Found this on amazon and out of currently 193 reviews it has 4.5 out of 5 stars which is really good.  So for the price of 23.99 and free shipping it is definitely worth a try.  I will start off with 1 pill a day since I am taking 5000mg biotin and twinlab multi-vitamin daily and also MSM.  I will evaluate results each month.


----------



## doll-baby (Aug 17, 2011)

I started taking Nioxin in mid July(taking 1 per day). I took my install down Aug 8th, and I did notice that my hair was thicker, my nape is continuing to grow which is really promising. I have started taking two per day (at the same time in the A.M.) since then. My goal is to gain at least 1 inch per month.

ETA : My siggy is of my hair Aug 8th 2011.
Natural 4a/4b / flat ironed/ just trimmed.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 17, 2011)

crazy part is my hair has always been thick so i cant really tell the difference yet


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Aug 17, 2011)

I stopped taking my nioxin about 2wks ago. I could not take the breakouts. I still have about 70 pills left that I wont use


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Aug 17, 2011)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> I stopped taking my nioxin about 2wks ago. I could not take the breakouts. I still have about 70 pills left that I wont use


 send it to me! lets arrange something


----------



## carletta (Aug 18, 2011)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> I stopped taking my nioxin about 2wks ago. I could not take the breakouts. I still have about 70 pills left that I wont use



WELL...... MY FACE IS DOING THE COMPLETE OPPOSITE ....IVE BEEN OFF OF MINE FOR 2 WEEKS NOW !!!!.....AND IM BREAKING OUT EVERYWHERE ON MY FACE , EVEN ON THE SIDE OF MY NOSTRILS, (CRAZY HUH)  !!!!!!! TOMORROW IS PAY DAY ! IM STOPPINGBY JC PENNY'S GOING TO THE SALON AND PICK UP ANOTHER BOTTLE A.S.A.P AND STAY ON THEM erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2011)

Still taking 2 at bedtime!


----------



## vernettep (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm hoping since it should be fully in my system now I start getting some amazing growth....any ladies 90 days in who are getting at least 1/2 inch or more a month?


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 18, 2011)

i thought after the 90 days the super growth kicked in


----------



## abcd09 (Aug 19, 2011)

I stopped taking after bottle one, two months. No insane growth, BUT, and i may be seeing things, I THINK my ng is softer....


----------



## Minty (Aug 19, 2011)

taking my nioxin sometimes I take just one, others I take 2. Esp. when I forget to take my multi-vitamin.

Fo-Ti
MSM
Garlic Oil 
Evening Primose


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 19, 2011)

Are u supposed to take it with food?
Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## mikimix (Aug 19, 2011)

vernettep said:


> I'm hoping since it should be fully in my system now I start getting some amazing growth....any ladies 90 days in who are getting at least 1/2 inch or more a month?



Almost finished my 90 pill bottle and I have gotten an average of about an inch of growth a month
i love it


----------



## Jewell (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm taking the Nioxin but also alternating with 2 other types of hair vitamins because they all have different ingredients.  So far I like the Nioxin vits (no funny taste, not difficult to digest, and I like the ingredients); and will post about more conclusive results after I have gotten at least 2 full bottles (60 pills) down.  I'm only 1/2way thru the 30 day bottle.


----------



## Jewell (Aug 19, 2011)

Hmmm, I wonder if the Nioxin is why my face has had extra breakouts lately...I will have to do some trial and error


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2011)

Almost done with my 90 day bottle so I'm gonna go ahead and order another bottle. Wish I would've done it already while it was $23 on Amazon. Granted it's only $25 now, but still


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Aug 19, 2011)

carletta said:


> WELL...... MY FACE IS DOING THE COMPLETE OPPOSITE ....IVE BEEN OFF OF MINE FOR 2 WEEKS NOW !!!!.....AND IM BREAKING OUT EVERYWHERE ON MY FACE , EVEN ON THE SIDE OF MY NOSTRILS, (CRAZY HUH)  !!!!!!! TOMORROW IS PAY DAY ! IM STOPPINGBY JC PENNY'S GOING TO THE SALON AND PICK UP ANOTHER BOTTLE A.S.A.P AND STAY ON THEM erplexed


 
I am gonna probably just take 1wk breaks at a time to finish the bottle and then probably order Hairfinity since most ladies say it helps clear up their skin.


----------



## doll-baby (Aug 21, 2011)

Put in my install Aug 8th today (Aug 21) took down one of my braids in the back and it appears that I have gained at least half an inch in a 2 week span ! Any other updated ladies ? If the vitamins are really working like the are suppose to be (i.e. 2inches in 1 month) where are the testamonies ?


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 21, 2011)

So far, no fantastical growth noticed.  Nails & skin are pretty much the same as before.

Still supplementing with 5000 mcg of biotin, Omega-D3 and D3 (5000).  Not sure whether its worth continuing or not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm still doing 2 (at bed-time).  I said I would give myself 6 months.  So, I'll continue these until January and re-evaluate the situation.

I still have a bottle of Andrew Lessman Hair, Skin, Nails I need to use up.


----------



## bemajor (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought a 90-day supply and should receive it by Tuesday. Here is my starting pic.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 23, 2011)

Still on my grind with 1 pill a day...


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenBrittny your hair is already amazing.what's ur regi?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 25, 2011)

Um I haven't taken my Nioxin in like almost a week because they came up missing, they were in my purse and now they have vanished. Hmm... IDK where they are. I haven't really been looking, but today I'm going to go on a manhunt to find them. I really don't want to buy another bottle knowing I have at least 2weeks worth left in a bottle that has to be somewhere in my house or car, you know. But if I don't find them by sat then I guess I'll have to buy a new bottle.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 25, 2011)

Did anyone get their beard, mustache or chest hair yet??


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 25, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Um I haven't taken my Nioxin in like almost a week because they came up missing, they were in my purse and now they have vanished. Hmm... IDK where they are. I haven't really been looking, but today I'm going to go on a manhunt to find them. I really don't want to buy another bottle knowing I have at least 2weeks worth left in a bottle that has to be somewhere in my house or car, you know. But if I don't find them by sat then I guess I'll have to buy a new bottle.



mEmYSELFaNDjGirl it must be something in the air. I just found mine in my sock drawer after not taking them for almost a week.



virtuenow said:


> Did anyone get their beard, mustache or chest hair yet??



virtuenow I have about 5-6 chin hairs & I'm having to pluck them all the time. Before I was only having to pluck about once a month. Thank God, no beard or chest hairs.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 25, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Did anyone get their beard, mustache or chest hair yet??



Nope.  But I don't see a remarkable difference on my head either.


----------



## Glamorous_chic (Aug 25, 2011)

carletta said:


> WELL...... MY FACE IS DOING THE COMPLETE OPPOSITE ....IVE BEEN OFF OF MINE FOR 2 WEEKS NOW !!!!.....AND IM BREAKING OUT EVERYWHERE ON MY FACE , EVEN ON THE SIDE OF MY NOSTRILS, (CRAZY HUH)  !!!!!!! TOMORROW IS PAY DAY ! IM STOPPINGBY JC PENNY'S GOING TO THE SALON AND PICK UP ANOTHER BOTTLE A.S.A.P AND STAY ON THEM erplexed



i experienced this too. it is weird. i ran out, and just haven't gone out to get anymore, and i am breaking out everywhere on my face. i didn't have a problem while taking it, but since i've been out, its horrible.


----------



## kiminprogress (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm noticing great growth. I am pretty sure it is combination of the protective styling (Hide Your Hair Challenge) and the Nioxin.  I DC and retwist every two weeks and my twists seem to get longer and longer.  My co-worker, who is also natural, just commented today on how fast my hair was growing.  I'll try to edit later for some pics.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok I've been taking these vitamins for about 7 weeks now. I was initially taking 2 a day but for the past 3 weeks or so I haven't been as consistent. However, I think I'm getting great growth from Nioxin (in 7 weeks 1.25 inches). Like I said I will try these vitamins for 1 year...

Pics below.

Starting pic:
June 24th






Now:
August 26th





I dont measure my hair but I do have a small beauty mark on the center of my chest and thats how I measuregrowth. In June it was a little above...in August its grown below. Will update in October


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Aug 29, 2011)

Please share any tips you have with dealing with break out...





GJIna said:


> Long time no see~!
> 
> I decided to do a length check yesterday seeing as I straightened my hair anyway despite the hot weather. I was also curious to see if there was any "significant" growth now that I've hit a 3 month period. (Compare to my siggy pic dated 4/25/11.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Softerlove (Aug 29, 2011)

BlackHairDiva said:


> Please share any tips you have with dealing with break out...



I use clean and clear Benzol peroxide 10 %, because salycylic avoid was not strong enough.  I take 2 (12hrs apart)  super B complex) & this seems to be helping.  I'm still breaking out but not as bad. 

Hope this helps.  I've ben on Nioxin since 4/18, my hair is thicker a's growing faster, but I had to trim.  I'll post pics of the spots I used this to grow.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Aug 29, 2011)

Softerlove said:


> I use clean and clear Benzol peroxide 10 %, because salycylic avoid was not strong enough.  I take 2 (12hrs apart)  super B complex) & this seems to be helping.  I'm still breaking out but not as bad.
> 
> Hope this helps.  I've ben on Nioxin since 4/18, my hair is thicker a's growing faster, but I had to trim.  I'll post pics of the spots I used this to grow.
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G



I started april 8th...


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 29, 2011)

I went to the doctor & I got on the scale & I was 189, I was happy because just last month I was 199 I haven't been working out but I will say its the pills. Hair growth & weight lost from the pills is a keeper, & I guess the break-outs come along with it too.


----------



## chicha (Aug 30, 2011)

ladies i'm on Amazon and trying to find the cheapest 90 ct bottle thats also free shipping and on auto ship. 

This msg popped up on the page that I was going to buy from. Does this mean that NONE of the vitamins being sold on the entire site is no good? 

_
*Item Under Review*_ _

While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on  this page, it is not currently offered by Amazon.com because customers  have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the  item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here.  (Thanks for the tip!)_ _
We're working to fix the problem as quickly as possible.

_Also does anyone have Nioxin vits on Subscribe & Save (autoship)?


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Aug 30, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> I went to the doctor & I got on the scale & I was 189, I was happy because just last month I was 199 I haven't been working out but I will say its the pills. Hair growth & weight lost from the pills is a keeper, & I guess the break-outs come along with it too.



Interesting, Just last week my mom asked me if I had lost some weight and I said no  since I'm not working out. Maybe I did loose weight.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 30, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @*mEmYSELFaNDj**Girl it must be something in the air. I just found mine in my sock drawer after not taking them for almost a week.*
> 
> 
> 
> @virtuenow I have about 5-6 chin hairs & I'm having to pluck them all the time. Before I was only having to pluck about once a month. Thank God, no beard or chest hairs.


 
Yaay I found them this morning, they must have fallen out of my purse at work, because they were sitting right here on the shelf where I put my purse every day. Im so glad I found them. I so knew that one of my two busy body little boys were the culprits responsible for the disappearance of my nioxin pills. lol


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is potentially one reason I was not getting any results:

I ordered from the seller COSTSELL on Amazon only to find this out today - *IF THE PILLS ARE CRACKED DESPITE THE DATE ON THE BOTTLE, THEY ARE OLD AND INEFFECTIVE.*  That information is according to Nioxin's customer service.  They advised that I return the product for a refund and purchase only from an authorized dealer (i.e. a salon).  Nioxin does *NOT* authorize resale to ANY online businesses at all.

Here is my other posting:


> Alright, this pisses me off.   I went on Nioxin's website and did a live chat.  As it turns out - they say that yes if the pills are cracked, they are old and ineffective.  I was 3 days outside of my return with Amazon BUT customer service authorized a return anyway, TG.
> 
> So I lost a month and now have to spend about $15 more for a guaranteed package of vitamins from a salon which are guaranteed by Nioxin.  *IF you order from Amazon, you will NOT be able to get any assistance from Nioxin as they do not authorize sales through ANY online vendors.*  Buyer beware!


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 30, 2011)

mzteaze what salon did u end up ordering from? I must have olds pills because mine are cracked. 

I'm out $50 grrr but I still want these vitamins sooo what's the scoop?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 30, 2011)

Hmm I ordered mine from Amazon, but they are not cracked, I wonder if that means mine are still ok? hmm...


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 30, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> mzteaze what salon did u end up ordering from? I must have olds pills because mine are cracked.
> 
> I'm out $50 grrr but I still want these vitamins sooo what's the scoop?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



transitioning? 
You can find a salon here:  http://www.nioxin.com/en-US/salon-finder-page.aspx

I hope you are able to contact your seller.  I was able to arrange a return for 2/3 of a bottle with Amazon.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 30, 2011)

New update.  You can purchase the vitamins at Ulta which is an authorized dealer for Nioxin.  If you are going between now and 9/3/2011, be sure to take your 20% coupon.

Here's the link:  http://search.ulta.com/nav/marketing/ultacoupon/0


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 30, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Hmm I ordered mine from Amazon, but they are not cracked, I wonder if that means mine are still ok? hmm...



mEmYSELFaNDj which seller did you purchase from?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 30, 2011)

If your expiration date is good, then your pills are fine. a cracked tablet is just that-a cracked tablet. Still will do what ever it is supposed to do regardless. And of course Nioxin is going to say those cracked pills are ineffective....they want you to pay full price from THEM. Amazon pulled the bottles because of people complaining of cracked tablets. I plan to continue to take mine, as they have had no ill effect, and I have seen results. Ya'll can freak out if ya want to, LOL. Until the there is an official recall stating that these vitamins pose a health risk, I'm not gonna.

ETA, my bottles expire in late 2013...


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 30, 2011)

trendsetta25 said:


> @mEmYSELFaNDj which seller did you purchase from?


 

I got mine from seller Blue Novelties and my expiration date says 3/13 so Im just going to assume mine are fine.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 30, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Here is potentially one reason I was not getting any results:
> 
> I ordered from the seller COSTSELL on Amazon only to find this out today - *IF THE PILLS ARE CRACKED DESPITE THE DATE ON THE BOTTLE, THEY ARE OLD AND INEFFECTIVE.* That information is according to Nioxin's customer service. They advised that I return the product for a refund and purchase only from an authorized dealer (i.e. a salon). Nioxin does *NOT* authorize resale to ANY online businesses at all.
> 
> Here is my other posting:


 
WHAT!! This is B.S. yesssss hunnny I am PISSED!!! i inquired with costsell months ago and they said the pills were fine, so I continued to take them. Now I am down to about 6 pills and they say this! Wow, I better do a review on their arses! I saw the other thread about cracked pills today and stated, I should have asked Nioxin direct instead of costsell.


Phew - MyAngelEyes... got me off the ledge.  Oh well. I don't know if the pills worked.  I didn't keep track.  My eye lashes seemed a little longer, so maybe its the pills.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 30, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> If your expiration date is good, then your pills are fine. a cracked tablet is just that-a cracked tablet. Still will do what ever it is supposed to do regardless. *And of course Nioxin is going to say those cracked pills are ineffective....they want you to pay full price from THEM. *Amazon pulled the bottles because of people complaining of cracked tablets. I plan to continue to take mine, as they have had no ill effect, and I have seen results. Ya'll can freak out if ya want to, LOL. Until the there is an official recall stating that these vitamins pose a health risk, I'm not gonna.
> 
> ETA, my bottles expire in late 2013...



MyAngelEyez~C~U
Actually, that isn't the only reason they say that.  Most companies in both pharmaceuticals and vitamins (my company made both) do not sell cracked or damaged pills for a number of reasons - efficacy of the product being one big concern.    If you are happy with your results, great!  But keep in mind, if you have problems Nioxin won't support the product.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 30, 2011)

okay wtf is this now and im finishing my first bottle this week plus i have another unopened bottle what kind of bs is this


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have used the vitamins (90 count from amazon.com) and experienced steady growth just taking the recommended dosage.  I personally wouldn't double up because as with any vitamins, your body is going to absorb what it needs and then you'll just pee out the rest, essentially flushing your money down the toilet.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 30, 2011)

So i just spoke to the rep from Nioxin just to make sure and low and behold this ish is like a ZXT diet pills part 2. so people really knock this product off smdh

The rep was nice enough to give me the number for the salon in my area where i can buy them


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 30, 2011)

@ mzteaze im on Ulta and they dont sell Nioxin


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 30, 2011)

Kerryann so you're telling me im going to have to pay $46 to get the "real" thing. OMG I was wondering how we were able to get these for nearly less than half the price. Now it all makes since.


----------



## bronzebomb (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm getting rid of my bootleg vitamins!  I'm going back to the GNC mixed greens, MSM, and Biotin and Kelp!


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 30, 2011)

The rep said they can only be purchase at salons and that they dont do business with online sites smdh confirming what the previous poster said but i will be dam...

 i called the company that i purchased mine with through amazon and told them what the rep said and thank you jesus the company is sending me a return slip and my money back plus supposedly investigate this further


im just going to order the dyam hairfinity and call it a day


----------



## LadyAmani (Aug 30, 2011)

I am so mad about this, ive wasted about 50 dollars then and i want my money back!


----------



## Kalia1 (Aug 30, 2011)

I just poured about 40 tablets and checked them for cracks. I only found 7. 

Who knows how many I took already out of the 90 day supply that were cracked!

I will be buying them from Ulta or Sally's from now on.

They have been working great for me!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 30, 2011)

Regarding the cracked pills situation. I feel I need to come out of lurkdom. I was taking these pills 2 a day for 2 months and my hair grew it's thickest and gained what appears to be 2 1/2 inches in length. Every pill was cracked. My head was constantly itching and nails long. I ran out of money and had to go off for a few months. 

Now I'm back on it and all the pills are in tact no cracks except a few that have cracks around the edges. I have no itches, my nails do look good though. I am taking one a day along with a 10,000mcg biotin pill. I have been taking them for 2 weeks now. I will update you if there is any change. The cracked pills gave me itches after 1 week. Hmmm don't know what to make of that. I feel like someone is trying to derail this progress, my hair looks and feels the best it's ever looked.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 30, 2011)

Sallys is not an authorized seller and ulta does not have them online Kalia1 

to be honest i had a convo with my boyfriend about and his response was you have to remember these people buy these things at a wholesale price and you buying for so cheap is making Nioxin lose money so they will tell you that its ineffective and im considering keeping my last bottle shoots its only $20 but im still ordering hairfinity


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 30, 2011)

Amazon still has them under Subscribe & Save today:

http://www.amazon.com/Nioxin-Intens...sr_1_1?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1314745770&sr=1-1

They had them off of Subscribe & Save yesterday pending inquiry.


----------



## vernettep (Aug 30, 2011)

I purchased my 90 day supply from The Beauty Place.

http://www.thebeautyplace.com/nioxin/?gclid=CJTY4eyZ-KoCFSE95QodExhgOw

Has anyone heard anything derogatory about them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2011)

I just opened a 90 ct. Bottle and have 1 90 ct. back-up. I'll continue to use them.  No problems/issues (also purchased from Costell). Been taking 2 at bedtime. Can't recall whether I've had any cracked, chipped, broken Tablets or not?erplexed This is about my 3rd bottle. Will finish these up.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't think all vendors or sellers of Nioxin is fraud.  Some military bx/px sell them and i find them reliable.  Imo everyone will never get the same results, your body absorbed what it needs and send nutrition where its needed.  If some other part of my body is getting and staying healthy i'm happy, it doesn't have to be my hair.  Although they label hair vitamins, it not all true, they are vitamins with nutritional value like all other vitamins: one aday, gnc hairinfinity.  The only major difference for hair which is good for skin too msm, and biotin. Be safe, healthy and happy.


----------



## chestnutblonde (Aug 30, 2011)

I purchased mine from drugstore.com this weekend. I got them today and just took my first vitamin. I'm excited


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 30, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> @ mzteaze im on Ulta and they dont sell Nioxin



Kerryann you have GO to Ulta.  They aren't allowed to sell Nioxin online at all.  I will call my local guy,he seems to get the best prices.


----------



## lovingmyhair2 (Aug 31, 2011)

So are they saying that the pills that are ordered from Amazon are not the real thing or are they just old and not effective?


----------



## upscale0198 (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's my take on this, and I could be wrong. I think in greedy corporate America, it is not what you know they knew, but what you can prove they knew. I believe Nioxin knows about these "unauthorized dealers" and perhaps supplies product to them. The more product they have out there, the more money for them. Is it a knockoff or a bad product? I think a batch went bad and instead of losing money, they shipped it out to the "unauthorized dealers" and by doing so, the deniability clause is in full effect. 

If these products are just supposed to be sold by "licensed cosmetologists" and you have salons selling them and stores that have salons onsite, such as Ulta, you know the chances of the product they order to keep up with the supply and demand is no where near what these online vendors are ordering, especially since these stores are following their agreement and not shipping them out. So since I don't believe this is a knock off, I believe it was a bad batch, and Nioxin can make the statement about being old and ineffective by "unauthorized dealers" without any accountability. 

Since I love the product, and want the most for my money, I will be going to Ulta. When I say bad batch, I don't mean ineffective. I personally feel some tablets were bad and others weren't as far as not having any blemishes. I'm not knocking anyone who continues to do what you feel you wanna do or what your pockets allow you to do.


----------



## chicha (Aug 31, 2011)

*Amazon.com subscribe and save instructions. *
​ Please note the prices may be different as these are the numbers/prices on this day and time.

1.   Ladies to get to subscribe and save, click on the link below,  





MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Amazon still has them under Subscribe & Save today:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Nioxin-Intens...sr_1_1?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1314745770&sr=1-1
> 
> They had them off of Subscribe & Save yesterday pending inquiry.


 


2. then  you'll see this,

_*Subscribe & Save at Amazon.com:* Get an extra 15% off Amazon.com's current price on this product when you sign up for Subscribe & Save delivery and buy directly from Amazon.com. Subscribe & Save shipping is always free. No fees, no risks, no obligations._

 click on the  buy directly from Amazon.com link within that message.
Do not click on the ​
_15 new from $20.26
__althought it posts cheaper prices. That is not sold from Amazon and therefore will not give you the free shipping and 15% discount. They will add shipping and it will be higher.  



3.  Once you click on _the  buy directly from Amazon.com link you will enter a new page that looks like this page http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001394530/ref=rcxsubs_dp_chrt?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Look to the right and click on the radio button besides

*Subscribe & Save: 
Save 15%**
$22.55 *
​


----------



## chicha (Aug 31, 2011)

upscale0198 said:


> Here's my take on this, and I could be wrong. I think in greedy corporate America, it is not what you know they knew, but what you can prove they knew. I believe Nioxin knows about these "unauthorized dealers" and perhaps supplies product to them. The more product they have out there, the more money for them. Is it a knockoff or a bad product? I think a batch went bad and instead of losing money, they shipped it out to the "unauthorized dealers" and by doing so, the deniability clause is in full effect.
> 
> If these products are just supposed to be sold by "licensed cosmetologists" and you have salons selling them and stores that have salons onsite, such as Ulta, you know the chances of the product they order to keep up with the supply and demand is no where near what these online vendors are ordering, especially since these stores are following their agreement and not shipping them out. So since I don't believe this is a knock off, I believe it was a bad batch, and Nioxin can make the statement about being old and ineffective by "unauthorized dealers" without any accountability.
> 
> Since I love the product, and want the most for my money, I will be going to Ulta. When I say bad batch, I don't mean ineffective. I personally feel some tablets were bad and others weren't as far as not having any blemishes. I'm not knocking anyone who continues to do what you feel you wanna do or what your pockets allow you to do.




upscale0198 Question. Is Amazon allowed to sell this product or is it only to be sold by certain salons ?


----------



## upscale0198 (Aug 31, 2011)

chicha. The bottle says "FOR SALE ONLY BY LICENSED COSMETOLOGISTS" so this should exclude them. The fact that no online sales are supposed to take place, excludes them and everyone else online.


----------



## chicha (Aug 31, 2011)

upscale0198 said:


> @chicha. The bottle says "FOR SALE ONLY BY LICENSED COSMETOLOGISTS" so this should exclude them. The fact that no online sales are supposed to take place, excludes them and everyone else online.


upscale0198 Sounds like you are on to something. 

Where have you purchased from? I'm not sure I want to find then wait for a licensed cosmo to order then get back to me.

I ordered from Amazon and Iwill say they did help my temples. Maybe they weren't at their full potential I dont know. How have you received yours?


----------



## Ltown (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe someone with nioxin from salon and amazon or other vendor can compare lt numbers.  There should be away to find out if a product is authentic from lot numbers. I agree with poster that said Nioxin releases to others for profits, and maybe someone have bad batch.


----------



## upscale0198 (Aug 31, 2011)

chicha. I've only ordered from Amazon.com. I didn't order from their Marketplace Vendors because I felt good about the reputation of Amazon. I have given nothing but praise to these vitamins. I'm on my third bottle. I know my second bottle didn't have any cracks. I looked at them because I read a review about them being cracked from Costell. I ordered again from Amazon because I thought since I hadn't had a problem, surely I'd be fine. This third bottle did have cracks. The aren't on every pill, and when I looked at the expiration date, I didn't let it worry me. My temples grew back in also. Plus, I've never had thick hair, and now I do. I actually thought I had mastered my regimen and was doing the darn thing. Then I was reeled back into reality and realized it was the Nioxin. I'm gonna go to Ulta by Saturday and get three bottles. I just want to get them from authorized dealers. They have them in the salons inside the Super Walmarts, but it is only the 30 count. I'm not going to tell anyone not to purchase these products online. I believe Nioxin is selling them to these merchants. I also believe these particular merchants might sometimes get the "imperfect" batches.


----------



## upscale0198 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm only a LHCF FBI Agent in training. If I had my full credentials, I'd skip my behind over to Cobb County in my black ninja outfit, wait for them to load the trucks, and sneak a peek at the truck manifest. We would know exactly where those shipments are going.


----------



## lovingmyhair2 (Aug 31, 2011)

Several of the post have mentioned:

*IF you order from Amazon, you will NOT be able to get any assistance from Nioxin as they do not authorize sales through ANY online vendors.*

This is not unusual for a company to not assist you with online purchases. People have mentioned that their warranties were void on many professional products that they purchased from an online vendor.

I could be wrong but I don't think that Nioxin is NOT ready to deal with the on flux of individuals trying to get a refund if they think that they have a bad batch of their product that they have clearly sold to these online vendors.


----------



## Softerlove (Aug 31, 2011)

I just ordered from amazon...directly from them, not vendors.  If they are cracked they are going back.  Ive been using them since April and I am happy with my results.  I will report back.


----------



## Softerlove (Aug 31, 2011)

Ignore my above post, I canceled my amazon order.  I went to ULTA and bought the 90 count orgi. 41.99 + 20% off = 31.xx.  When online it was a lil cheaper.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## nerdography (Aug 31, 2011)

I order my first two bottles from Amazon and they had cracks in them, but I got growth and I didn't have any ill effects. I haven't taken them in two month though because I was on medication and I was sure how they were going to interact. But, I'm starting my second bottle tomorrow.


----------



## carletta (Sep 1, 2011)

I WILL CONTINUE TO GET MINE FROM THE JC PENNY SALON TO BE SURE


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 1, 2011)

carletta said:


> I WILL CONTINUE TO GET MINE FROM THE JC PENNY SALON TO BE SURE



how much is it there and i know theyre always having a sale so it shouldnt be that much


----------



## chocolat79 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, I thought mine were the only ones that had cracks. The majority of them were cracked AND the seal was broken when I got them  so I promptly returned them to Amazon and they sent me a new batch with no cracks free. I didn't know that only cosmetologists could sell them. I'm getting pretty good growth and my nails are phenomenal! I'll just have to see. I'll definitely need to use an Ulta coupon to afford them now. Boo!


----------



## Softerlove (Sep 1, 2011)

So, I took the Nioxin from Ulta exp 3/13, and guess what...it tastes different.  Yep, I usually bite my pills before swallowing, and compared to the Nioxin from the BSS, this tastes stronger i guess....None of the pills i have ever taken were expired or cracked, but this made me worry.  Anyone have the same experience?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 1, 2011)

My seal was fine but all of mine were cracked, too. Didn't think anything of it. I know they work because I'm breaking out like crazy. I'm not even going to finish this bottle. My neck is breaking out. My chin. My jawline. The back of my ear. I quit!


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 1, 2011)

Did any of u notice that on Amazon Nioxin is listed as one of the seller?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 1, 2011)

Softerlove said:


> So, I took the Nioxin from Ulta exp 3/13, and guess what...it tastes different.  Yep, I usually bite my pills before swallowing, and compared to the Nioxin from the BSS, this tastes stronger i guess....None of the pills i have ever taken were expired or cracked, but this made me worry.  Anyone have the same experience?



I noticed that my tablets from Ulta actually say Nioxin.  The ones from Amazon did not.  not good.


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 1, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Did any of u notice that on Amazon Nioxin is listed as one of the seller?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



I noticed the name was there...but that is simply how someone set up the account.  You can set up that line to say whatever you want.


----------



## blueberryd (Sep 1, 2011)

soooo is the nioxin direct from Amazon.com (not a 3rd party seller) legit?  Mine have 'NIOXIN' on the pill and all the pills were all in tact...


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 1, 2011)

blueberryd said:


> soooo is the nioxin direct from Amazon.com (not a 3rd party seller) legit?  Mine have 'NIOXIN' on the pill and all the pills were all in tact...



Well, here's the issue.  Nioxin will not support tablets purchased on Amazon or any other online source.  So if you have problems or need to use the guarantee.  If you are fine with knowing that - run with it.

However, if you are concerned about preserving your guarantee with Noixin, but from their trusted partners.  Actually researching this thing, I realized I can buy from a trusted source for within $5 of Amazon's price + shipping.  So, its not a problem for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2011)

Mine from Costell have "NIOXIN" Stamped on them as well. And No Cracks, Chips etc.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 1, 2011)

The pills i bought has Nioxin stamped on them also but still had cracks and its through a third party


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Well, here's the issue.  Nioxin will not support tablets purchased on Amazon or any other online source.  So if you have problems or need to use the guarantee.  If you are fine with knowing that - run with it.
> 
> However, if you are concerned about preserving your guarantee with Noixin, but from their trusted partners. * Actually researching this thing, I realized I can buy from a trusted source for within $5 of Amazon's price + shipping*.  So, its not a problem for me.





Where @ bolded


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 1, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> Where @ bolded



Kerryann
There is a local BSS where the guy gets great prices on most products for me in Westwood, NJ, he told me today to check with him next week.  With a coupon, they were $31 at Ulta (and I get coupons from Ulta monthly).  Amazon's best prices fluctuated between $23 and $26.  For those without Prime there is an extra charge for shipping.  Again, comparable to the local prices.  I would check around because I am sure you can find someone local to you that will be "legit" and around the same price.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 1, 2011)

i will check out Ulta i need to print the coupon


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 1, 2011)

i haven't posted a progress pic in like forever...I started Nioxin in March....here we go

When my hair was healthy and growing thick and strong






After having chemical damage and my hair started to break off badly i turned to Nioxin to help my strands become stronger. See the damaged ends?





I had to trim off all the damaged ends. I cried so much that day. 





this is me now! My hair is much stronger. Mind you i straighten the leave out i have while wearing the 3/4 wig i created. You can already see that my hair is thicker. The part (leave out) is less than an inch wide! 





my hair used to grow less than a half an inch a month. Nioxin has boosted the growth to 1/2 an inch!!!!!! I oil my scalp with JBCO every other day.


----------



## Softerlove (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm annoyed, I've been taking these since April & I've seen improvement but not the 2 inches a month.  Granted, im taking 1 a day, and I've gotten faster growth, it would be a bummer to think....let me not even... Here is a pic of the bottle and pill from ulta.

I was getting my pills from a BSS in queens, ny

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 1, 2011)

Softerlove said:


> I'm annoyed, I've been taking these since April & I've seen improvement but not the 2 inches a month.  Granted, im taking 1 a day, and I've gotten faster growth, it would be a bummer to think....let me not even... Here is a pic of the bottle and pill from ulta.
> 
> I was getting my pills from a BSS in queens, ny
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G



oh wow i have the same barcode number but the last pic mine don't look like that smdh say no more im going to ulta


----------



## upscale0198 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just checked the last bottle I had gotten from Amazon. I'm about to cancel XMAS!!! These pills have the name on them, but it is spelled incorrectly. It is spelled *NIXOIN*! Too funny. Does anyone else who ordered from Amazon have this spelling? 


Alex, I'll take Ulta for $1,000!!!!!!!!!


----------



## French Rouge (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm going to get my future pills from Ulta. There is no sense in using potentially counterfeit products to save 5-10 dollars.


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 2, 2011)

upscale0198 said:


> I just checked the last bottle I had gotten from Amazon. I'm about to cancel XMAS!!! These pills have the name on them, but it is spelled incorrectly. It is spelled *NIXOIN*! Too funny. Does anyone else who ordered from Amazon have this spelling?
> 
> 
> Alex, I'll take Ulta for $1,000!!!!!!!!!


 
Pictures or it didnt happen.  Are you serious, the name is in thier special label w/a design--not like they type it on each bottle separately? Let me check my bottle...


----------



## Softerlove (Sep 2, 2011)

upscale0198 said:


> I just checked the last bottle I had gotten from Amazon. I'm about to cancel XMAS!!! These pills have the name on them, but it is spelled incorrectly. It is spelled *NIXOIN*! Too funny. Does anyone else who ordered from Amazon have this spelling?
> 
> 
> Alex, I'll take Ulta for $1,000!!!!!!!!!



It could be the way you are holding the pill..rotate it

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## upscale0198 (Sep 2, 2011)

Softerlove. Thanks for telling me what I was doing. I got my son up to do a length check for nothing. He was pretty pissed, but I had to see if these pills had done anything. I did gain a full inch in two weeks, so after that I had calmed down about the spelling. I wanted to wait a full month to see what would happen, but I just had to see. Now I wish I had read your response before I sat there and got myself upset for no reason. Thanks again.


----------



## Softerlove (Sep 2, 2011)

upscale0198 said:


> Softerlove. Thanks for telling me what I was doing. I got my son up to do a length check for nothing. He was pretty pissed, but I had to see if these pills had done anything. I did gain a full inch in two weeks, so after that I had calmed down about the spelling. I wanted to wait a full month to see what would happen, but I just had to see. Now I wish I had read your response before I sat there and got myself upset for no reason. Thanks again.



No problem love!  Feel free to post length check pics!  Lol...I had to try!

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 2, 2011)

upscale0198 said:


> I just checked the last bottle I had gotten from Amazon. I'm about to cancel XMAS!!! These pills have the name on them, but it is spelled incorrectly. It is spelled *NIXOIN*! Too funny. Does anyone else who ordered from Amazon have this spelling?
> 
> 
> Alex, I'll take Ulta for $1,000!!!!!!!!!



Oh no! perplexederplexed


----------



## upscale0198 (Sep 2, 2011)

mzteaze. I was mistaken. Softerlove told me to turn the pill around.

Do you know how often Ulta has 20% off sales? I've only been in there once, and I'm trying to figure out how many bottles to purchase. If they have it once a month or every other month, I figure two bottles would be good for now. I guess you have to sign up to receive specials in your emails.


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 2, 2011)

What/where is Ulta?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Softerlove (Sep 2, 2011)

upscale0198 said:


> mzteaze. I was mistaken. Softerlove told me to turn the pill around.
> 
> Do you know how often Ulta has 20% off sales? I've only been in there once, and I'm trying to figure out how many bottles to purchase. If they have it once a month or every other month, I figure two bottles would be good for now. I guess you have to sign up to receive specials in your emails.



No idea, but I will say that when I weren't there, I was only able to find ONE 90count bottle...so that pretty much told me how much I could buy....lol

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 2, 2011)

upscale0198 said:


> mzteaze. I was mistaken. Softerlove told me to turn the pill around.
> 
> Do you know how often Ulta has 20% off sales? I've only been in there once, and I'm trying to figure out how many bottles to purchase. If they have it once a month or every other month, I figure two bottles would be good for now. I guess you have to sign up to receive specials in your emails.



upscale0198

I have had a card with them for a while, so it seems to happen at least 2-3 times a year.  Not including the monthly coupons for $3.50 off.  But, I would suggest signing up for their emails so that you get all of the discount coupons regularly.

Also, I was told that Nioxin is redesigning their packaging.  As a result, you will find a good deal of Nioxin products on the clearance racks at Ulta.  My local one only had 2 packages of vitamins as well.  Lets be clear tho, *the vitamins were NOT on clearance.*


----------



## TeeMBL (Sep 2, 2011)

Softerlove said:


> I'm annoyed, I've been taking these since April & I've seen improvement but not the 2 inches a month. Granted, im taking 1 a day, and I've gotten faster growth, it would be a bummer to think....let me not even... Here is a pic of the bottle and pill from ulta.
> 
> I was getting my pills from a BSS in queens, ny
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G


 
My pills/bottle from Amazon look exactly like that.  And one thing I've noticed is my nails growing thicker and longer, I'll have to get my gel overlay redone and it's only been two weeks.  As far as my hair, it is definitely growing in thicker than I can remember it ever growing.  I had to stop combing my new growth 3 weeks post because it was so thick I was doing more harm than good.  My new growth varies, in my crown area (thick as he!!) I have almost an inch of growth , in the front I have about 1/2 inch.  I'm 5 weeks post and didn't even bother my new growth after my last wash.  I never had new growth this thick so soon, not sure how I'll make it 12 weeks.


----------



## kcbelle925 (Sep 2, 2011)

upscale0198 said:


> I just checked the last bottle I had gotten from Amazon. I'm about to cancel XMAS!!! These pills have the name on them, but it is spelled incorrectly. It is spelled *NIXOIN*! Too funny. Does anyone else who ordered from Amazon have this spelling?
> 
> 
> Alex, I'll take Ulta for $1,000!!!!!!!!!


 
@*upscale0198 If you turn the pill in the other direction you'll see that it's actually spelled correctly.*

*I checked mine and thought the same thing but when I turned it, it was fine.*


*ETA: Nevermind, you figured it out.  *


----------



## upscale0198 (Sep 2, 2011)

A friend of mine received her bottle of Nioxin today from Costell, fulfilled by Amazon. They know about the hype because her bottle has a paper label covering up the part that states it is to be sold by licensed cosmetologist. The paper label has a barcode on it and the name of the product and product count. It has the words "NEW" on the label. I don't even know why it is on there, other than for cover up purposes.

The other three bottles I received, I never noted the part about the licensed cosmetologists. I read the ingredients and looked at the expiration date. Now that they have put that paper label on it, I know it would attract my attention and I would be more curious than ever. So I think in their efforts to distract the truth, they are bringing more attention to themselves. The label even covers up how to take them. That's one thing you would want people to see, in my opinion.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 2, 2011)

Dam shame I spoke to an amazon rep and told them I want my money for both bottles and I filed a claim on amazon for my cash and filed one against the company with amazon for selling fake Crap

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm in JcPenny and they discontinued nioxin and brought in Nouritress they said this one is better I will review this later 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## upscale0198 (Sep 3, 2011)

Kerryann. They have a special on their website through Labor day. Buy one vitamin get one half off. The discount code is:  NTVITA1DS50. Please remember to let us know how these work out.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 4, 2011)

upscale0198 said:


> Kerryann. They have a special on their website through Labor day. Buy one vitamin get one half off. The discount code is:  NTVITA1DS50. Please remember to let us know how these work out.




The pj in my bf bought  2  for me yesterday but im still looking for the Nioxin


----------



## chicha (Sep 9, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> New update.  You can purchase the vitamins at Ulta which is an authorized dealer for Nioxin.  If you are going between now and 9/3/2011, be sure to take your 20% coupon.
> 
> Here's the link:  http://search.ulta.com/nav/marketing/ultacoupon/0



Ah man I hate that the date has passed. *I just ordered from Costsell/Cossel and my pills are cracked! And they want me to pay for shipping which will be almost $10 going and coming. Daggit! They were a little snippy about the cracking NOT being ineffective * (rolls eyes) and they feel it's not their fault and will not send me a shipping label.

Plus I could have used that 20% coupon at Ulta, Stay on the look out. If they have another that includes Nioxin, please let me know. Thanks lady!

Oh and please DO NOT BUY NIOXIN FROM AMAZON.COM'S COSTSELL or COSSELL!


----------



## chicha (Sep 9, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> WHAT!! This is B.S. yesssss hunnny I am PISSED!!! i inquired with costsell months ago and they said the pills were fine, so I continued to take them. Now I am down to about 6 pills and they say this! Wow, I better do a review on their arses! I saw the other thread about cracked pills today and stated, I should have asked Nioxin direct instead of costsell.
> 
> 
> Phew - MyAngelEyes... got me off the ledge.  Oh well. I don't know if the pills worked.  I didn't keep track.  My eye lashes seemed a little longer, so maybe its the pills.



Golden75 Oh they told me the same thing . Didn't want to send me a shipping label. They don't want to say they are defective so they won't credit me shipping to and from. I'm returning and buyin from Ulta. They started to ignore my requests for a free shipping label. 

I'm going to review them on Amazon, with that nasty attitude they gave me and how they don't want to claim responsibility.


----------



## French Rouge (Sep 9, 2011)

I just popped open a bottle I got from Ulta .... *THEY HAVE MORE CRACKS THAN THE PILLS I GOT FROM AMAZON!*


----------



## chicha (Sep 9, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> I noticed that my tablets from Ulta actually say Nioxin.  The ones from Amazon did not.  not good.





upscale0198 said:


> I just checked the last bottle I had gotten from Amazon. I'm about to cancel XMAS!!! These pills have the name on them, but it is spelled incorrectly. *It is spelled* *NIXOIN*! *Too funny*. Does anyone else who ordered from Amazon have this spelling?
> 
> 
> Alex, I'll take Ulta for $1,000!!!!!!!!!



mzteaze WOWWWWW! 

Cracked pills. Tastes different. Unauthorized sellers. Stamped fake names on bottles.

this is about to be 2 much. I'm gonna work on returning mines to amazon's costell and buying from ulta when they do the 20% off.

case closed.


----------



## chicha (Sep 9, 2011)

Softerlove said:


> I'm annoyed, I've been taking these since April & I've seen improvement but not the 2 inches a month.  Granted, im taking 1 a day, and I've gotten faster growth, it would be a bummer to think....let me not even... Here is a pic of the bottle and pill from ulta.
> 
> I was getting my pills from a BSS in queens, ny
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G


Softerlove mines has the exact same bar code and expires next year. 

Ulta and the 20% off it is.


----------



## chicha (Sep 9, 2011)

French Rouge said:


> I'm going to get my future pills from Ulta. There is no sense in using potentially counterfeit products to save 5-10 dollars.



French Rouge I agree. 

As long as I wait til the 20% off or just rack up when it comes, it's only about 10 bucks so no use of spending up to about $10 less only to get something that wont work or wont work all the way.


----------



## chicha (Sep 9, 2011)

French Rouge said:


> I just popped open a bottle I got from Ulta .... *THEY HAVE MORE CRACKS THAN THE PILLS I GOT FROM AMAZON!*



(im reading posts sequentially down the line and posting as i get to the)
French Rouge

*WHATTTT*?

Oh well I give.

So the amazon cracked pills are ok? I don't know. I still may do Ulta with the coupon to ensure they are fine. I just can't waste any more hair i don't have enuff left to play lol.

*Wats the expiration date on these ? *I wonder what would nioxin say about these cracked and purch'd at an auth seller.


----------



## French Rouge (Sep 9, 2011)

chicha ... The expiration date is in 2013. The first thing I did when I got home was open the bottle to compare the pills. I pulled out the first pill and found a crack, then the second and the third. The cracks got progressively worse. 

After this experience, I am now on the fence about costsell. I'm not even going to bother taking my Ulta pills back because I now feel like all Nioxin pills have cracks. My Amazon pill bottle looks exactly the same as the Ulta bottle.


----------



## Softerlove (Sep 9, 2011)

I just found a broken Ulta nioxin pill & some of them have cracks...SMDH, exp 03/13.  But they taste different from the ones I was buying from the BSS.  My nails & body hair & eyelashes are also growing faster.  I dont know what to think, since the ones from the BSS never had cracks.  Well see, I measured my hair with a ruler the day I stated the Ulta bottle, well see if my rate increases from the inch ive been getting from the BSS bottle.

Also my breakouts from the BSS bottle were there even with the Super B12 complex, now my breakouts are virtually gone with the Ulta + 1 x a day Super Be complex.  I am using Clean & Clear benzol 10% + 1 a day Super B complex, @ night I wash my face with Clean & Clear and philosophy products (just started)  my face has cleared....im happy.

I measured & took pics of a short part of my hair the day I started the Nioxin from Ulta
& since ive been taking it since 4/18/2011 (getting 1" a month) I hope my rate will increase...I will post pics after a month on the Ulta vits.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Sep 9, 2011)

French Rouge said:


> I just popped open a bottle I got from Ulta .... *THEY HAVE MORE CRACKS THAN THE PILLS I GOT FROM AMAZON!*



Um ok. Can the LCHF FBI figure out what the deal is with the cracked pills? So now it's not only Amazon's Costsell? Seems unusual.

Nioxin's got some explaining to do!


----------



## LittleLuxe (Sep 9, 2011)

I think someone had it right when they said they think NIOXIN sold the pills to Costsell because of the cracks and to escape responsibility. They may have thought they shipped all the pills out but still have Some in their possession and as such in their stores. 

Honestly unless you're getting sick off these pills I don't think you should rush to give ULTA your money.


----------



## jello_2001 (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree. I think as many that have complained to Amazon, if the items were chemically defective or fake, they would have pulled them. Why risk their reputation and business over a few pills? Nioxin obvioulsy prefers people to buy directly from them and not pay the middle man. 

If people are still receiving good results from the cracked pills the defect is merely cosmetic. Sometimes even a cracked and crooked looking homemade german chocolate cake is better than a perfect looking box cake. (ok so I like to bake) :<)

But until there is something that the forum community has proven to work better than the Nioxin pills-cracked or not, I will continue to give them a try.


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 10, 2011)

I know I should have taken pics, I was but didn't because I didn't feel the pill would work.... But it did... On my right side from edges to about an inch back it was thin.... And see through and its growing in like a patch of grass, its 1/2 inch now, at first there wasn't really anything there .... My bangs grew fast! I wanna say about an 3/4 of an inch since July 28... On my left side towards my temple near ear the front part was short and thin, now its fuller and growing, better to blend in weave. My hair has grown .75 or inch in a month it appears as I noticed how loose it was near august 28 under the weave... However I haven't achieved 2inches... I'll do pics nx time :/

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 10, 2011)

jello_2001 said:


> I agree. I think as many that have complained to Amazon, if the items were chemically defective or fake, they would have pulled them. Why risk their reputation and business over a few pills? Nioxin obvioulsy prefers people to buy directly from them and not pay the middle man.
> 
> If people are still receiving good results from the cracked pills the defect is merely cosmetic. Sometimes even a cracked and crooked looking homemade german chocolate cake is better than a perfect looking box cake. (ok so I like to bake) :<)
> 
> But until there is something that the forum community has proven to work better than the Nioxin pills-cracked or not, I will continue to give them a try.



I agree. I purchased from Costell through Amazon and all of my Nioxin pills were cracked. I've been taking Nioxin since April 20th and aside from a few pimples when I first started the pills, I haven't experienced any negative effects. The only negative thing I can say is that I'm not a fan of paying $25/bottle lol.


----------



## MISSYMA (Sep 10, 2011)

It should be Super b complex that prevents outbreaks not super b12 complex!


----------



## QTPie (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh boy..I bought twice from Costsell and they too had a lot of cracks but I never thought much of it b/c the expiration date said 11/2012. 

However, I haven't seen even 1 inch of new growth a month; my hair is thicker though and there's virtually no shedding so I can't complain too much.  I'm down to 2 more left and I think I'll re-up with a bottle from Ulta or an actual store...just to compare.   I'll be back after completing the next bottle...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm still using my Costell Nioxin with No Issues.  Inspected all the Pills in the Open Bottle, none are Cracked OR Chipped and all have "NIOXIN" perfectly written on them.

Imma keep using them.  I have 1 90 ct. bottle left.  I figure like this:  

I can open a Bag of Lays Potato Chips and have broken ones, chipped ones, burnt ones...but they're still good.

IK Poor Analogy.  But I honestly don't have a problem with them.  Should I come across them from someplace else, I may purchase them elsewehere. 

Right now, I'm perfectly content with them.  I may start back on my Andrew Lessman Hair, Skin & Nails....soon

But, I have no problems with the Costell Nioxin's.


----------



## upscale0198 (Sep 10, 2011)

IDareT'sHair. I didn't wanna purchase from any unauthorized dealers, but after opening the bottle and getting some cracked pills from Ulta, unless I get three inches outta this bottle, I'm going to find another vendor on Amazon. I have four bottles to use first before I do that though.

The only problem I have with Costell is the customer service they provided some ladies. I think they should have taken the product back without any hassle since it was discovered they aren't an authorized dealer. They said there isn't anything wrong with the pills, and that may be true, but if a customer has decided they don't want the cracked pills or not use them because they aren't an authorized dealer, a return shipping label should have been issued. 

Other than that, I'm not spending any more extra money to get the same "crack!"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2011)

upscale0198 said:


> @IDareT'sHair. I didn't wanna purchase from any unauthorized dealers, but after opening the bottle and getting some cracked pills from Ulta, unless I get three inches outta this bottle, I'm going to find another vendor on Amazon. I have four bottles to use first before I do that though.
> 
> *The only problem I have with Costell is the customer service they provided some ladies. I think they should have taken the product back without any hassle since it was discovered they aren't an authorized dealer. They said there isn't anything wrong with the pills, and that may be true, but if a customer has decided they don't want the cracked pills or not use them because they aren't an authorized dealer, a return shipping label should have been issued. *
> 
> Other than that, I'm not spending any more extra money to get the same "crack!"


 
@upscale0198 I hear you Lady. 

I haven't been following the Poor CS issues too closely. I got several bottles from another Amazon Dealer as well. I'd hafta' look up the name (and I will). I think it was something like Payless Beauty maybe?erplexed But they were similar in price as Costell.

Other than JC Penney, I can't remember where else I've seen them. Not going to _Ulta_ (too dangerous)

So Imma keep on with these (for now) and I can always return to Andrew Lessman because I have like a 500 ct. bottle.


----------



## Softerlove (Sep 10, 2011)

> @<a href="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=118875" target="_blank">IDareT'sHair</a>. I didn't wanna purchase from any unauthorized dealers, but after opening the bottle and getting some cracked pills from Ulta, unless I get three inches outta this bottle, I'm going to find another vendor on Amazon. I have four bottles to use first before I do that though.<br />
> <br />
> The only problem I have with Costell is the customer service they provided some ladies. I think they should have taken the product back without any hassle since it was discovered they aren't an authorized dealer. They said there isn't anything wrong with the pills, and that may be true, but if a customer has decided they don't want the cracked pills or not use them because they aren't an authorized dealer, a return shipping label should have been issued. <br />
> <br />
> Other than that, I'm not spending any more extra money to get the same "crack!"


 Did they taste different than yours from amazon?

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2011)

upscale0198  Yeah...the other place I purchased them from was Payless Beauty (which was a similar price-point as Costell).  

Didn't have any issues with these.  And they looked, tasted, smelled the same.


----------



## upscale0198 (Sep 10, 2011)

Softerlove.  They smelled the same, looked the same, and were cracked the same. I even took the bottles and did a blindfold test. I knew which was which because I had my friend's bottle from Costell and they put that label on the back of their bottles. So in my opinion, it's the same thing. I wish it was different. I would feel a little better about shelling out the extra money. But you live and learn!

IDareT'sHair.  Thanks for the vendor's name. I will order from them when I run out.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Sep 10, 2011)

upscale0198 said:


> I just checked the last bottle I had gotten from Amazon. I'm about to cancel XMAS!!! These pills have the name on them, but it is spelled incorrectly. It is spelled *NIXOIN*! Too funny. Does anyone else who ordered from Amazon have this spelling?
> 
> 
> Alex, I'll take Ulta for $1,000!!!!!!!!!




I noticed something. If you hold the capsule upside down. It spells NIxoin and if you hold it the other way around it spells nioxin. PLus, since all the letters are in capital letters and happen to be letter that no matter what way you hold up or down it always look correct. Example: letter o or X or i Or N  if you all hold them upside down it looks correct.

Take another careful look before you run out and purchase some more. If the letters on your vitamins are in small letters then that's another story!!

I will analyze my capsule again tonight...all of mine seem fine.


----------



## sherann (Sep 11, 2011)

I really want to try this but I don't want to spend the money, lol!


----------



## chicha (Sep 11, 2011)

Softerlove said:


> Also *my breakouts from the BSS bottle were there even with the Super B12 complex, now my breakouts are virtually gone with the Ulta + 1 x a day Super Be complex.  I am using Clean & Clear benzol 10% + 1 a day Super B complex, @ night I wash my face with Clean & Clear and philosophy products (just started)  my face has cleare*d....im happy.
> .


Softerlove
Thanks 4 sharing all that info! It helps when making decisions about what will help us.

Were u using the very same things  (Clean & Clear benzol 10% + 1 a day Super B complex, @ night I wash my face with Clean & Clear)on your face when using the BSS bottle as well as the ULTA bottle?

I'm trying to see if the new topicals (clean and clear and philosophy stuff) is what's clearing your face, or the new ULTA pills.


----------



## chicha (Sep 11, 2011)

Ladies Costsell at Amazon.com finally wrote back and resolved to send a free shipping label and apologized for the pills. 

I'm reading and wondering is there really a difference. When some say they taste different or if they broke out with one and not the other, yeah that's EXTREMELY helpful because there's a difference.


----------



## Softerlove (Sep 11, 2011)

chicha said:


> Softerlove
> Thanks 4 sharing all that info! It helps when making decisions about what will help us.
> 
> Were u using the very same things  (Clean & Clear benzol 10% + 1 a day Super B complex, @ night I wash my face with Clean & Clear)on your face when using the BSS bottle as well as the ULTA bottle?
> ...



Hi! chicha

Just so im clear, I've ben using the same Super B complex, not B12 (that was a typo that another poster caught). 
       BSS Nioxin:
I tried 2% salycylic acid products with NO luck.
Then I switched to 10% benzol products.
Slight improvement.

      ULTA nioxin
Stated on 10% benzol from clean & clear-> some improvement
Added philosophy (the scrub/one step cleanser/moisterizer) & my face looks better.  I'm not saying it was the philosophy, but something changed and whatever it specifically was im not sure.  Either the new Nioxin or philisophy encorporated.
I bought everything on sale, even the philosophy (tv show deal)



















Ill attach pics of what I use

ETA: resize pics


Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't know whether it's coincidence or not, but I am finding I am breaking out more since I got the Utra Nioxin.  Tough to say definitively.


----------



## Softerlove (Sep 11, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> I don't know whether it's coincidence or not, but I am finding I am breaking out more since I got the Utra Nioxin.  Tough to say definitively.



Yep!  I re-broke outside when I switched.  But the difference was that the breakouts subsided.  

I offically got annoyed when this happened.  If they were formulated the same, then why would my breakouts increase?  I'm just greatful that they are going away/ responding to the clean and clear and philosophy.

I'm oily, but before biotin (tried 2000mg, then switched to nioxin)  I had great skin.

It just stinks because at my age and career, I feel odd having acne.

But my new regimen is working. 

ETA:  the breakouts are going away & I feel smoother on the new nioxin. On the old nioxin they just got les, but were not going away. 

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## Softerlove (Sep 11, 2011)

Double post!

For those on the fence, my 2 cents,: I'm happy.  I've recommended it to my mom, sis and friends.


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 11, 2011)

Softerlove said:


> Yep!  I re-broke outside when I switched.  But the difference was that the breakouts subsided.
> 
> I offically got annoyed when this happened.  If they were formulated the same, then why would my breakouts increase?  I'm just greatful that they are going away.
> 
> ...



The weird thing is I am taking a 5000 mcg Biotin tablet WITH the Nioxin.  The only thing I can think of is I was doing more skin peels early on.  Will see if doing one this week makes a difference.

Adult acne is a part of life unfortunately.


----------



## chicha (Sep 12, 2011)

Nioxin Vitamin Takers I have a Quick Question! has these vits stopped your hair from shedding? Primarily those who were losing hair at the temples and crown. 

MEANING

Those with *hormonal hair loss* (not stress, perms, braids, low iron, lupus)




Thread ---> Please post here---> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14214503#post14214503


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm happy to report that my capsule are fine and that I have gain 1 inch...During month 3 I was stretching out in order not miss out and make sure i still had some left before I receive my new bottle.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Sep 14, 2011)

Does anyone take centrum vitamins and nioxin ??? ANy side effect?


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 15, 2011)

BlackHairDiva said:


> Does anyone take centrum vitamins and nioxin ??? ANy side effect?



I did it for a while.  But stopped because I disliked the taste of the Centrum Vitamins.  I might do it again when I can space out the vitamins better.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 15, 2011)

Update, no pics as my head is a matted mess. Ok, i'm feeling that taking 2 pills a day seems more effective than one pill plus biotin 10,000mcg. And I was taking a day off per week to save pills for my first bottle. These pills do work, uncertain of how many inches per month as I took a 2-3 month break due to being broke. I started with 17.5" and now have 19.5". I was praying for 20" by December, I'm hoping it will be more by then. Trying to budget for more pills.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Sep 16, 2011)

chicha said:


> @mzteaze WOWWWWW!
> 
> Cracked pills. Tastes different. Unauthorized sellers. Stamped fake names on bottles.
> 
> ...


 
I too ordered from Amazon - Costsell and the pills are cracked. Amazon now has a message on the site that they are looking into this. I requested a refund $56. for three bottles and got it the next day. No one even asked for the vits back.

Costsell sent me an email asking me to remove the 1 star I gave them on service saying it was the product not their service...my one star will stand because they didn't send a reivew request for the product.


----------



## jello_2001 (Sep 16, 2011)

Interesting.  I look forward to hearing about the results of their findings.

But I wonder if I request a refund, would they think it odd if I turned around and ordered another bottle.  :<)  just kidding!!


----------



## anon123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Etherealsmile said:


> I'll update in August that should give me at least 5 months worth of growth with Nioxin to post comparison pics. I already have my before pics so to the skeptics (i'm still one myself actually) i'll update in August



Etherealsmile, how did it work out for you after taking it all these months?



iri9109 said:


> starting:
> 4/11:
> 
> 
> ...



iri9109 are you still taking it? How is your hair now?


----------



## iri9109 (Sep 16, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> Etherealsmile, how did it work out for you after taking it all these months?
> 
> 
> 
> iri9109 are you still taking it? How is your hair now?



mwedzi, i had stopped taking them a few months ago when i ran out...also i rinsed my hair black so i didn't have roots and couldnt measure from them anymore , but now its kind of faded...last week i heard about the suspect nioxin from amazon with the cracks in them which is what i had, and i was eager to see how some official nioxin vitamins from an authorized seller would work, and i got a bottle from supercuts which i just started taking 2 days ago...i'll measure my hair tonight and then again when i finish the bottle...


----------



## Etherealsmile (Sep 16, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> @Etherealsmile, how did it work out for you after taking it all these months?
> 
> 
> 
> @iri9109 are you still taking it? How is your hair now?




mwedzi, I honestly hadn't been taken my nioxin consistently so i can't answer this question! Sorry. I switched to a liquid multivitamin a few days back and i'm extremely satisfied. I also felt like the nioxin was breaking me out? I know others complained of that side effect as well. All in all i wasn't too impressed with nioxin after all


----------



## ElizaBlue (Sep 18, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> The weird thing is I am taking a 5000 mcg Biotin tablet WITH the Nioxin. The only thing I can think of is I was doing more skin peels early on. Will see if doing one this week makes a difference.
> 
> Adult acne is a part of life unfortunately.


 
Skin peels? Girl you bad. My good friend does these and I'm always forever amazed she hasn't severly damaged her skin. But the chile just comes out beautiful. She laughs about peeling like a lizard for a few days....I couldn't do it. I'm too much of a punk...


----------



## Rina88 (Sep 21, 2011)

So I should not order from amazon?  *sigh* Well there is no Ulta or Sally's anywhere near where I am. Any more pics?  I think I'll just take my chances with cracked pills because I have a lot of breakage I need to grow.


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 21, 2011)

ElizaBlue said:


> Skin peels? Girl you bad. My good friend does these and I'm always forever amazed she hasn't severly damaged her skin. But the chile just comes out beautiful. She laughs about peeling like a lizard for a few days....I couldn't do it. I'm too much of a punk...



LOL ElizaBlue

The trick is to select something mild enough to work with over a series of peels.  Most of the time, the DIYers with problems select something far too strong and/or try to do too much all at the same time.  It worked for me.  I haven't done a peel in a few weeks and now have a huge whitehead on my cheek 

I haven't had as many problems with Biotin as I thought I would though.


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 22, 2011)

Has anyone been able to find info about the Nioxin vitamins in their website. All I see r shampoos and stuff

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Rina88 (Sep 24, 2011)

The least expensive 90ct bottles I see on amazon are about $30 now.


----------



## hothair (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been taking this for a week with a killer combo of vits.

 I just want to know: Is any body else growing hair EVERYWHERE?  I mean my eyebrows are longer, my lashes are falling in my eyes, I have had to do a "trim" sooner than usual and my pits are growing too. The hair on my head seems fuller not sure about length I've barely let it down though I feel a bit of new growth already at 4 weeks, I start feeling ng usually from 6 weeks I just want to know I won't turn into a gorilla...


----------



## ElizaBlue (Sep 26, 2011)

Rina88 said:


> The least expensive 90ct bottles I see on amazon are about $30 now.


 
These are the ones that I got a refund on because the pills were cracked. but I kept the pills.


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 27, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Has anyone been able to find info about the Nioxin vitamins in their website. All I see r shampoos and stuff
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



transitioning?
The bottles on Amazon are the old bottles.  Here is the link on the website to the new bottle style:  http://nioxin.com/en-US/products/product-page.aspx?id=248


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 29, 2011)

i finally got my money back from amazon and im happy about that


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Sep 29, 2011)

I made a discovery. I decided to take my Nioxin vitamin along with my Centrum Multi vitamin...Long and behold. The break outs stopped!!!


----------



## FearlessNik (Sep 29, 2011)

I just started taking Nioxin about 2 days ago. Unfortunately I started 2 regimens at once so I'm not sure what's what. I take Nioxin and coconut pills 2x a day (but I'm not always able to get them exactly 12 hours apart). When I wake up in the evenings I take 1 super b12 (newly added), 2 different daily antibiotics, 1 probiotic, and a women's 1 a day. I've had some mild stomach cramping (level 1-2, just minor discomfort) and my poop now smells a little sweet (sorry for the tmi). I'm happy that I haven't had any scalp itching from this though. I can't comment on any increased acne because I already have a chronic case of it that I'm treating with 2 topical creams. But it doesn't seem to be getting worse


----------



## Rina88 (Sep 29, 2011)

Well I guess I just ordered the old bottles then :/, either way I'm starting Oct 1st.


----------



## Kalia1 (Sep 29, 2011)

@hothair-Yes I have hair everywhere! I am excited because my body years ago went into a alopecia shift.

Since I have been taking Nioxin. My eyebrows,eyelashes, arm hairs everywhere is hair. 

I am hyped!

I have to shave more frequently but I don't care.

If they ever go out of business I will be sad. 

These are the first hair vitamins that are literally reversing my hair loss.


----------



## hothair (Sep 30, 2011)

That's great girl. 

Just noticing the fuss about Amazon nioxin. That's what I ordered with no problems at all. Goody you guys will stop  buying there and the prices will go down


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 30, 2011)

hothair said:


> That's great girl.
> 
> Just noticing the fuss about Amazon nioxin. That's what I ordered with no problems at all. *Goody you guys will stop  buying there and the prices will go down*



The prices (on Amazon) have actually gone up since the last time I ordered back in July.  Nioxin is updating their bottles and product line so be sure to look at local places as much of the "older" product containers are on sale.


----------



## MarkisaDoll (Oct 1, 2011)

*Hey Ladies!!!!!* 

I'm Markisa & I must admit, this thread did it! After 7 months of lurkdom, I paid that $6.50 yearly subscription to comment on this! I used Nioxin vitamins for 45 days (I started in April sometime) doing a double dosage every 12 hours. I was pretty consistent and obtained great results! I wasn't as into it as measuring my growth BUT I definitely had noticeable results AFTER my bottle was finished. My hair was growing like a chia pet. The hair on my head, legs, arms, toes, fingers, my hoo-haa, E-VE-RY-WHERE! Too bad I didn't have extra money to purchase another bottle 
Until Now!!!
Sooo...I went on Amazon and ordered some more. I was upset that the same 90 day supply was nearly $10 more! SMH  No Bueno! I guess that's what happens when it's in popular demand though. 
I took pics (and will upload them a.s.a.p.) before I got a sew in about 2 weeks ago. I've only been taking the Nioxin for a week. I've been varying between 1&2 pills. I wont be so strict on myself as to take them exactly 12 hours apart. *I've also added NOW MSM powder 3600 mg, Biotin 10,000 mcg, Cod liver oil pills* (I take the suggested dosage-3 pills per day). I only take them after I've eaten and I make sure to drink plenty of water. I'm only 120lbs soaking wet so I don't overdue it. I'm between shoulder length and apl BUT I'm transitioning & must admit, I've got a long way to go! I will keep track of my progress and will be sure to keep you ladies posted, as you all having been very inspiring to me! Thank You for your wisdom  I want jaw-dropping hair so even Rapunzel will have to stop and stare


----------



## Shelew (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I been taking nioxin once a day everyday for two months so far. Well I did not get two inches in a month . However I did get one and half inch in two months and kept it!! It does not sound like much to most but for this head its a whole lot. Hair seems to feel a little thicker or something too. When I attempted to take biotin a while back, that caused breakouts.  But this did great for my skin. As a matter of fact I think it improved it!  I think I am going to push and see what two a day comes up with. If any breaking out I will go back to 1 a day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2011)

I have 1 90 ct. bottle left in my Stash.  I think I'll go back to Andrew Lessman Hair, Skin & Nails until Dec. 1st and then go back to Nioxin.  

Then I will decide if I wanna re-up on Nioxin.


----------



## Rina88 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ordered from the seller FragranceNet.com on Amazon. Of course all the pills were cracked, and the taste  and smell  . They smell like paint and fish. Do I really have to go to find a salon that sells them? There's no Ulta or Sally's around here so..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2011)

I've gone back to Andrew Lessman for a few months. 

I have 1 90 ct. Nioxin left and a 500 ct. bottle of Andrew Lessman....

I'll stay on Andrew Lessman until December and maybe go back to Nioxin in January.


----------



## MarkisaDoll (Oct 6, 2011)

Bumping...Any of our 90 day & beyond ladies getting awesome results?


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 6, 2011)

Rina88 said:


> Ordered from the seller FragranceNet.com on Amazon. Of course all the pills were cracked, and the taste  and smell  . They smell like paint and fish. Do I really have to go to find a salon that sells them? There's no Ulta or Sally's around here so..



You can find a local location on the Nioxin website using your zip code.



MarkisaDoll said:


> Bumping...Any of our 90 day & beyond ladies getting awesome results?



I am retaining my growth which is awesome enough.


----------



## Softerlove (Oct 6, 2011)

So, last month 9/6 I took a pic of where my hair burned competly off (relaxer & the rest roped out by blow dryer) that I was using/hoping nioxin would regrow. Hair stretched, I'm texlaxed in these here parts:

9/6: 3 inches (lead hairs/long strands not counted, I'm looking at growth and thickness)








10/6: 4 (a bit over)











So that's 1 inch in exactly one month...I started talking these feb 18, and started seeing an inch per month around july, and stated retaining it around august (poorly placed flexi rods ate my ends).


For anyone on the fence!  I will post update on Nov 6.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## chicha (Oct 7, 2011)

hothair said:


> I've been taking this for a week with a killer combo of vits.
> 
> I just want to know: Is any body else growing hair EVERYWHERE?  I mean my eyebrows are longer, my lashes are falling in my eyes, I have had to do a "trim" sooner than usual and my pits are growing too. The hair on my head seems fuller not sure about length I've barely let it down though I feel a bit of new growth already at 4 weeks, I start feeling ng usually from 6 weeks I just want to know I won't turn into a gorilla...


hothair to funny! Well maybe it's the killer combo  What else are you taking?


----------



## chicha (Oct 7, 2011)

Kalia1 said:


> @hothair-Yes I have hair everywhere! I am excited because my body years ago went into a alopecia shift.
> 
> Since I have been taking Nioxin. My eyebrows,eyelashes, arm hairs everywhere is hair.
> 
> ...



Great info. Thanks!


----------



## chicha (Oct 7, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> The prices (on Amazon) have actually gone up since the last time I ordered back in July.  Nioxin is updating their bottles and product line so be sure to look at local places as much of the "older" product containers are on sale.



mzteaze where have you found them on sale?


----------



## hothair (Oct 7, 2011)

chicha said:


> @hothair to funny! Well maybe it's the killer combo  What else are you taking?



Gurl... I've been on chlorella and spirulina, flaxseed oil, biosil, Rosehips vitamin C, my hair and skin and nails were looking great, with nioxin added I started getting growth EVERYWHERE. I'm hoping to make BSL for Dec so just going to ignore the body hair and keep my waxer happy.


----------



## Kalia1 (Oct 7, 2011)

chicha said:


> Kalia1 is your hair loss Androgenic Alopecia?



chica-My hairloss is similar yet not as severe as Androgenic Alopecia. 

I believe excess weight and my dietary habits were the main culprit. 

Now that I'm conquering those along with Nioxin and other vitamins I'm reaping the rewards.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G


----------



## chicha (Oct 7, 2011)

Kalia1 said:


> @chica-My hairloss is similar yet not as severe as Androgenic Alopecia.
> 
> I believe excess weight and my dietary habits were the main culprit.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I only ask because I seek out people with my same problem that have found solutions that work, because very very few things work for that type of hair loss and usually if it works for 1, it works for others.

Best wishes for you!


----------



## Kalia1 (Oct 7, 2011)

chica-Thanks for the well wishes. 

Are you going to begin taking the vitamin?

Please give them a try you may find that they are beneficial.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 7, 2011)

chicha said:


> mzteaze where have you found them on sale?



chica
I can go to Ulta locally (there are bunch near me) and I can use a coupon to help the price.  But other girls have found them at JC Penney's salons.  That might work for you too esp since they always have coupons/discounts too.


----------



## toufa (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello.

I'm thinking about trying these vitamins out.  It's a vitamin, so I'm assuming it has all positive things in it.  But I thought I'd ask (just in case) whether anyone experienced any side effects or any negatives from taking them?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 8, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> I believe I got what a good enough amount of growth I took this picture for my 3 month update on the 9th


 

This is from this month. I still take 1 pill a day


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 9, 2011)

For the ladies waiting for Ulta's 20% coupon - 

I just got an email for a 20% off coupon for use in store & online good until *10/15/2011*.  Keep in mind that you can*NOT* purchase the Nioxin vitamins online from Ulta.  (Check their website as the link isn't work right at the moment)


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 9, 2011)

BTW, despite my right regular complaint that I was not getting a change from the vitamins  have been totally unfounded.  I finally did a length check and found that I am finally getting a noticeable growth towards APL.  I should reach my goals before the end of the year.

Woohoo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2011)

Will be back on these in January.  I still have 1 90 ct. Bottle.

I am currently back on Andrew Lessman Hair, Skin, Nails.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 13, 2011)

My skin is a trainwreck. Considering going off all of my vitamins for a few months to get this under control.  I wanted to make waistlength by December but it's not looking good if I can't get a few more inches out of this by then.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 13, 2011)

So is the Amazon Nioxin not good, I have been out for a couple of months looking to start again. I guess I have to go to ultra!


----------



## MarkisaDoll (Oct 15, 2011)

My face is clearing up and my scalp is itching like crazy  I have a sew-in in, so I cant measure my growth but I feel like I have mosquito bites all over my scalp. I washed my hair the day before yesterday, so I know my hair isn't dirty & I didn't have any weave added to my braids (because I know that has caused scalp irritation for some ppl). I've been spraying Mane N Tail Herbal Gro spray on my scalp to keep it moisturized but I have only been using it for 3 days tops. So its definitely the Nioxin. I have another month with this weave, then I'll post pics! I'm exited too


----------



## curlicarib (Oct 26, 2011)

Any Updates? I just finised my first bottle (1-day) and noticed about 1.5".  Since I didn't do an offical measurement before I started, I can't be certain, but I do observations in the shower when I wash my hair, and it is noticably longer. I started 2-day last week.  I'm really curious to see what happens.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 5, 2011)

I just ordered another bottle, I believe this is my 3rd bottle & I use 1 a day & I took my last 1 last week.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 19, 2011)

Here out there in cyber world....

Anyone still taking the pills? No updates? No setbacks? Anything to add.....


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 19, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Here out there in cyber world....
> 
> Anyone still taking the pills? No updates? No setbacks? Anything to add.....


ms.tatiana
Hey!! I'm still taking it!! My computer crashed so I lost my starting pics :-( I did get quite a bit of growth. I began taking them in February.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 19, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @ms.tatiana
> Hey!! I'm still taking it!! My computer crashed so I lost my starting pics :-( I did get quite a bit of growth. I began taking them in February.


 
growinghealthyhair

Thats good to hear, because everyone was getting scared of the cracks i thought nobody but me was still taking them. But I'm glad you are getting growth, I believe I'm getting a lot of growth from them and I'm going to keep taking them.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I am still using the Amazon pills even though they had cracks and here is why. I bought a bottle from a salon authorized to sell Nioxin products and guess what...the pills are absolutely identical AND several of them had cracks along the sides.

I think that Nioxin must have had some type of product malfunction and sold them off to other distributors and that's how they found their way to ebay. I think the ingredients were good just the processing caused the pills to crack or whatever.

So my results: 

1) I've noticed more density, something we all search for. 

2) Increased length. Enough that I comfortably cut off my 3 inches of scraggly ends and now my hair looks thick and full again.

3) My edges are much more filled in. I'd had significant thinning from my last set of twists.

I started on the 90 count bottle and was initially taking two caplets a day one at night and one in the morning. I did that for about 3 weeks. Before dialing it back to one caplet a day.

And yes, I've noticed stronger nails (less splitting and peeling) and YES more chin, eyebrows, and body hair.

By the way I'm semi-relaxed or texturized 4b. I recently switched to Mizani from no-lye and I'm sure that is also to be credited for some of the improvement I've seen. My hair is definitely less dry.


----------



## Pierrot (Nov 19, 2011)

I can _not _believe I finally made it to the end of this thread! Thanks to you all for a year of leg work, my god! I haven't done a lick of work today either.

I will:

1 Buy from an authorized seller (for peace of mind and hassle-free refund purposes)
2 Continue taking my 10,000mcg Biotin and 15,600mg MSM (Lol, I know)
3 Take Nioxin 2x daily and use as a multi since I don't have one
4 If I see any breakouts do my usual TCA at-home peel

*For those of you with breakouts, like SingBrina and MzTeaze, I do an at-home chemical peel 4x a year and have never had and maintained more flawless skin. I do a TCA 20%, you can maintain with a weekly or bi-weekly Lactic acid, Glycolic Acid or Mandelic Acid peel which is super mild I do a monthly 65% Lactic Acid peel and it barely causes a light sting but everyone is different. It's less scary than it all sounds I swear and the payoff is phenomenal, take a look for yourself at MUAC* 
http://www.makeupartistschoice.com/catalog/At_Home_Chemical_Peels-10-1.html

For reviews check out:
http://makeupalley.com/product/searching.asp?CategoryID=0&brandname=Makeup+Artist%27s+Choice+%28MUAC%29+&Brand=577&title=tca&submit=Find+Products

Thanks again, I hope to share updates soon!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 20, 2011)

Yay people still take these I didn't want to have to jump on another pill bandwagon


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 20, 2011)

ElizaBlue I totally agree about the cracked pills. My last bottle had cracked pills, but I bought them before from an authorized salon and some of those pills were cracked, too. I think it's just a cosmetics concern due to processing and the pills still work. I noticed the same benefits.

I just started taking my pills again regularly. I think I was on a hiatus for about 3 months... maybe 4. I started in January, had some setbacks due to anemia and vitamin slacking, but still felt comfortable cutting a few inches in June. At times, I'm upset that I probably won't really reach APL by the end of the year and I have to remind myself that I cut off 3-4 inches this year and now my hair looks better.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## ElizaBlue (Nov 21, 2011)

Pierrot said:


> I can _not _believe I finally made it to the end of this thread! Thanks to you all for a year of leg work, my god! I haven't done a lick of work today either.
> 
> I will:
> 
> ...


 
Okay thank you for the information on the peels. I know this is off topic but I've been wanting to do this for some time. I just don't know enough about them or how to get started.


----------



## Rina88 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm only taking 1/day at night since the beginning of October. I feel my hair is growing quicker (no pics sry). Eyebrows need to be done weekly (I use to be able to go months without that much of a change), leg and face hair is outta control as well as the hair on my head. My skin! It's so soft and I'm only getting about 1-2 small breakouts a month (that's a great improvement for me). I'm still taking my multi in the morning and night, but I've stopped with my 4000mg of MSM, fish oil pills 2/day, and B-complex 2/day out of laziness and being more focused with dedication to the Nioxin. I have not skipped a single day.  I gave myself a 1/2" trim on 11/9 so hopefully I can dust from here on out and retain a bit more. I've began baggying ends or whole head almost daily since my trim. BTW these are the cracked pills I purchased from amazon. I just restocked on my other supplements so I will incorporate the others I mentioned now.


My plan is to increase to 2/day in January for 6 months and then increase again to 3/day in July. IDK if 2/day will really make that much of a difference from what I am getting now. I'd love to see what others have to say who have made an increase from 1 to 2/day. I don't want to re-read this long arse thread.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 21, 2011)

I've been having thinning issues, so I just got these. (Im kicking myself for not buying the sooner)

I'm trying to decide if I want to do 1 + multi or 2 a day.  And I need to figure out what else I want to take.

So far I'm thinking

nioxin
biotin
iron
saw palmetto


----------



## Drtondalia (Nov 21, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Here out there in cyber world....
> 
> Anyone still taking the pills? No updates? No setbacks? Anything to add.....


 
I have had great results from these pills. However the bottle I received the other day from Amazon Costell contained pills that were cracked and looked like it had water damage. I contacted them and they are giving me a refund. I am going to get a bottle from the Ulta store I looked up on-line
I NEED my Nioxin!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 21, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> I have had great results from these pills. However the bottle I received the other day from Amazon Costell contained pills that were cracked and looked like it had water damage. I contacted them and they are giving me a refund. I am going to get a bottle from the Ulta store I looked up on-line I NEED my Nioxin!


 
Water damage too? I've ordered the 90 pill bottles 3 times this year & all of them had cracks and I still felt like I've got great results! But water damage is a no no send those right back, is Utla online and do they have good prices?


----------



## Drtondalia (Nov 23, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Water damage too? I've ordered the 90 pill bottles 3 times this year & all of them had cracks and I still felt like I've got great results! But water damage is a no no send those right back, is Utla online and do they have good prices?


 
They don't sell it online but here is the link to find the store nearest you
http://stores.ulta.com/store/


----------



## carletta (Nov 24, 2011)

still taking my 2 a day !!!!!! growth is great ! (sorry no pics)  I had a set back a few months ago....and have recovered from it due to the nioxin........!!!!!!! yay!!!!1


----------



## omnipadme (Nov 24, 2011)

I stopped taking 2 a day- my hair is growing faster than I can keep up with! I'm still learning how to care for it at its current length-I took a break from the vitamins and now I take 1 a day, 5mg of biotin, and 3000 mg of msm every day. I may cut out the biotin because I am noticing breakouts eventhough I drink a ton of water. Length check pick coming soon


----------



## mellymel05 (Nov 25, 2011)

Im glad everyone is having great results with these. I bought some this morning and I will take them along with my other stuff and see how well my hair does by the end of the school year. That's about 7 months away. I am moving then (halfway across the country) and would like to go home with something to SWANG!!!!! LOL


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Nov 25, 2011)

I've been using these since Feb, and they've definitely worked wonderfully for me.  In the begining I was taking only these pills and MT, and my hair grew in thick and full.  I stopped taking them for a bit, and then started taking them again a few months ago.  I've been transitioning to Natural, so I'm not really doing any length checks...but it has helped with growing thicker, fuller hair.  I didn't even pay attention to the cracked pills, since I got them from Nioxin...they still work great.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Nov 25, 2011)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I've been using these since Feb, and they've definitely worked wonderfully for me.  In the begining I was taking only these pills and MT, and my hair grew in thick and full.  I stopped taking them for a bit, and then started taking them again a few months ago.  I've been transitioning to Natural, so I'm not really doing any length checks...but it has helped with growing thicker, fuller hair.  I didn't even pay attention to the cracked pills, since I got them from Nioxin...they still work great.



I got the same idea as well. I don't plan to use Mt but Ovation cell therapy. I will order let y'all know how it works out.


----------



## mellymel05 (Nov 26, 2011)

Im sure that this question has been asked already, so please forgive me, What's the average amount of growth that these pills are giving?

TIA


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 26, 2011)

mellymel05 said:


> Im sure that this question has been asked already, so please forgive me, What's the average amount of growth that these pills are giving?
> 
> TIA


 
I'm not really sure, because I believe different amonuts (1 pill vs 2 pills) give different results.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Update: Hair is outstanding, face not so much! erplexed And I've been chugging water and taking B-complex. So I don't understand why my skin has not cleared. Maybe I need an overall system detox? I made 20 inches last month.


----------



## chocolat79 (Nov 26, 2011)

I finally started being consistent with these, so we'll see. I'm taking 2/day.


----------



## dinarine (Nov 28, 2011)

Where do you order nioxin? I ordered mine on amazon and the seller was "Costsell" and all my pills are cracked and I'm afraid they're fake or something.. Or theres something wrong with them..Any one else order from this seller on amazon? Did u take the pills anyway?.. On the actual nioxin website it seems like I need a code to order.. Do they only sell to salons  .. Urrghh frustration lol.. Please help


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 28, 2011)

dinarine said:


> Where do you order nioxin? I ordered mine on amazon and the seller was "Costsell" and all my pills are cracked and I'm afraid they're fake or something.. Or theres something wrong with them..Any one else order from this seller on amazon? Did u take the pills anyway?.. On the actual nioxin website it seems like I need a code to order.. Do they only sell to salons  .. Urrghh frustration lol.. Please help


 

I order from there and mine were cracked.  Others ordered from them as well and take them.  i think they're fine, it just might be the processing or something


----------



## TaylorT (Nov 29, 2011)

Ordered mine today!! I've never paid this much for vitamins so I will be taking them ALL!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 30, 2011)

I need to pick up another bottle. I'm out as of today.


----------



## dinarine (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello ladies.. Found out some info on nioxin today so I thought I'd share.. So I was one of the people that received the cracked vitamins from amazon from the seller "Costsell" I was hesitant about them cuz I thought they were damaged or harmful because they were cracked.. So I went in the nioxin website and if you put in your zip code they provide a list of hair salons in your area that are authorized dealers of the nioxin vitamins. When I went to the salon today the girl told me that everyone that is an authorized dealer is having a hard time getting them because nioxin is changing their packaging and that process is causing to have a low supply out their ..but she told me that nioxin is NOT discontinuing their vitamins it's just taking a while to get them back out their due to the whole repackaging process.. I told her about the cracked ones I got from amazon and she said not to use them cuz pills are never supposed to b cracked.. The one  bottle that she 
sold to me today had NO cracked pills.. So I was happy


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 30, 2011)

No way lol. Ughhh so I have been taking my cracked pills, getting growth, & saying nothing was wrong. Amazon has the cheapest pills & 30 pill bottles cost 24 at my beauty salon & 90 pills from amazon for 30. Let me know when you see the new package. 





dinarine said:


> Hello ladies.. Found out some info on nioxin today so I thought I'd share.. So I was one of the people that received the cracked vitamins from amazon from the seller "Costsell" I was hesitant about them cuz I thought they were damaged or harmful because they were cracked.. So I went in the nioxin website and if you put in your zip code they provide a list of hair salons in your area that are authorized dealers of the nioxin vitamins. When I went to the salon today the girl told me that everyone that is an authorized dealer is having a hard time getting them because nioxin is changing their packaging and that process is causing to have a low supply out their ..but she told me that nioxin is NOT discontinuing their vitamins it's just taking a while to get them back out their due to the whole repackaging process.. I told her about the cracked ones I got from amazon and she said not to use them cuz pills are never supposed to b cracked.. The one  bottle that she
> sold to me today had NO cracked pills.. So I was happy


----------



## aribell (Nov 30, 2011)

**bookmark**

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## dinarine (Nov 30, 2011)

No problem , I'll Post whenever I get new info



ms.tatiana said:


> No way lol. Ughhh so I have been taking my cracked pills, getting growth, & saying nothing was wrong. Amazon has the cheapest pills & 30 pill bottles cost 24 at my beauty salon & 90 pills from amazon for 30. Let me know when you see the new package


----------



## Rina88 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm still taking my cracked pills from costell because they're working very well. This is the first HSN vitamin that has ever had any affect on me. You're right though dinarine I've never seen cracked pills before that is very strange. The pills at the bottom of my bottle aren't cracked though.


----------



## MarkisaDoll (Dec 1, 2011)

detroitdiva said:


> Ok, adding my two cents... I purchased some of these before even viewing this thread.
> 
> TRU STORY:
> 
> ...



Hey! You sold me with this! Are you currently taking them? How are your results?

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## chesleeb (Dec 1, 2011)

I am very interested in the pills but I just wanted to know if anyone has purchased these at ulta and if so much are they?


----------



## blessedandlucky (Dec 1, 2011)

They are $20.95 for 30 and double that for 90. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## aribell (Dec 2, 2011)

detroitdiva said:


> Ok, adding my two cents... I purchased some of these before even viewing this thread.
> 
> TRU STORY:
> 
> ...


 
See, this is why I avoid the hair section.  Every time I come back over here I end up having to pull out my debit card! 

It's good to hear an "eyewitness account" though.  And this stuff really isn't that expensive, considering.


----------



## pisceschica (Dec 3, 2011)

About the cracked pills. I buy mine from an authorized professional beauty supply and some of the were cracked, they were not expired, and worked fine.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 4, 2011)

Ulta is running a special BOGO 2 for 1 free on Nioxin this month.


----------



## NYDee (Dec 6, 2011)

So I caved. I ordered two 90 count bottles and I started using it on the 4th of Dec. I noticed the cracks some people mentioned but it doesn't bother me. I don't think it's a big deal. I measure my new growth at 1inch. I look forward to the progress.


----------



## newnyer (Dec 7, 2011)

So I can't get Nioxin off the Ulta site online?

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## NYDee (Dec 7, 2011)

detroitdiva, does your friend take one pill twice a day or take the two pills at once?


----------



## TaylorT (Dec 7, 2011)

Been taking Nioxin for exactly one week today.


----------



## TaylorT (Dec 7, 2011)

newnyer I believe Ulta only sells it in their actual stores.


----------



## dancinstallion (Dec 9, 2011)

This is one bandwagon I keep getting tempted to hop on. Then the price hits me in the face and knocks me back down. I can't do it. sulfur and msm are soooo cheap so I will stick to those and maxi hair vitamins.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 9, 2011)

newnyer said:


> So I can't get Nioxin off the Ulta site online?
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide



No it is technically a salon only product so Ulta can only sell in store only.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Dec 9, 2011)

brought some yay!!!!


----------



## yodie (Dec 10, 2011)

Darn. I've avoided this thread all year and now I wish I hadn't. Lol! I'm going to switch to these for several reasons. I have thin edges/nape and it would eliminate some extra vits (saw palmetto, msm, biotin). I'm not screaming 2" a month. I'd just be CRAZY happy if this filled in my edges.


----------



## aribell (Dec 10, 2011)

Got my Nioxin pills today.  I was surprised to see that the bottle is really only like 8 or 9 inches tall.  The pills are packed in there.  I got mine from ApexSuppliers on Amazon, and no cracked pills so far as I can tell.  

I plan to take 2 a day, along with other supplements.  We'll see in 6 months were things are.


ETA:  Don't know if I'm hoping for 2 in./month.  Somehow I feel like that has to be biologically impossible or something.


----------



## yodie (Dec 12, 2011)

My pills arrived today. No broken pills. 

Any of you ladies use Nioxin shampoo? 
My scalp has been crazy for awhile now. I would always get some type of crusty build up on my scalp a day or two after I shampooed. It itched like crazy. My edges aren't doing well either. Used the Nioxin shampoo this weekend and my scalp feels great. Can't say I'll use it for every wash, but I think I finally zoned in on dht and dermatitis issues.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Dec 13, 2011)

My pills arrived last night. So far no broken pills. I ordered 2 of the 90ct. bottles. I took one last night and one this morning at work. I got them from Ebay.com. I hope they aren't placebos. Im going to be mad as ****


----------



## CurlyMoo (Dec 13, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Ulta is running a special BOGO 2 for 1 free on Nioxin this month.


 
Yeah I ended up giving the 3rd bottle to my niece for her b-day. She said her scalp has been itching. She wants more pills. lol


----------



## detroitdiva (Dec 13, 2011)

Just two pills, once a day. I have been taking them for over three months and I have had a significant amount of growth. My hair has also thicken up in spots that were thinning due to whatever reason.... 

I think these are great vitamins. I love the way my eyelashes have also gotten longer. When I wear mascara, people always ask me if I am wearing falsies. I have my have in faux locs until the summer, but as soon as I take them out, I will post pics.


----------



## yodie (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm curious if anyone take a multi with these pills? That's a lot of vitamin A.


----------



## Kalia1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I did at first. I don't anymore.
I just take Nioxin, Super B-complex and Omega 3.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G


----------



## indarican (Dec 13, 2011)

ive been taking nioxin for about 2 weeks one a day. Cant really tell if my hair is doing anything yet but i know for sure my eyelashes are doing some GREAT things....


----------



## dinarine (Dec 13, 2011)

Been takin them for two weeks also.. one pill a day.. Not sure what it's doing for my hair yet.. I'm axious tho! Might consider taking two a day since there's a lot of ppl on here getting good results frm that


----------



## TaylorT (Dec 14, 2011)

Exactly 2 weeks in today! I'm in a weave right now so no noticable results.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Dec 14, 2011)

I recently went back to two a day (at night) about three weeks ago. I've noticed significant body hair growth. I take the ver expensive cream Vaniqa to control facial hair growth and I have to say these pills have totally made my last tube of Vaniqa a complete waste of money.


----------



## Rina88 (Dec 15, 2011)

I still need evidence that 2/day make a difference over 1/day.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 16, 2011)

Rina88 said:


> I still need evidence that 2/day make a difference over 1/day.



Yes with pics preferably.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Dec 16, 2011)

I am taking one a day for the next 3 months (12/15/11-3/15/12). I'm not convinced that 2/day results in significant growth. It seems like you would just urinate the excess..I will document my one/day journey and post pics at the end. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## aribell (Dec 19, 2011)

One week of taking 2 a day in addition to 10,000mcg of Biotin.  Sounds crazy, but I do think I've seen new growth in my hair.  I mainly notice because the Biotin in particular makes my hair grow in really defined spirals (like a pen spring) and I've noticed a lot of those popping up all over my head.

My skin looks great.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 22, 2011)

I bought my 3 bottles from Ulta.  They are running a buy two, get one free.  I used my 20% off coupon.  Works out to $24 per bottle.


----------



## wiggy4life (Dec 23, 2011)

Been taking them for about 6 mths.  my hair is longer than it ever has been but i think that is due to the ps. My hair texture has changed.  i am relaxed with 4b hair.  my new growths isnt kinky looking anymore.
Sent from my SPH-D710 using SPH-D710


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Dec 23, 2011)

wiggy4life 
How many do u take a day?


----------



## wiggy4life (Dec 23, 2011)

I started with one a day and after two months after reading other posts upped it to two a day.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using SPH-D710


----------



## yodie (Dec 24, 2011)

Bumping this up. Few questions for current users.

1. Will you continue w/Nioxin in 2012 or switch? 
2. Will you continue with 1 a day or 2 a day? 
3. Happy with your growth or did you not see any growth at all? 
4. Are you using any other Nioxin products?


----------



## indarican (Dec 24, 2011)

yodie said:


> Bumping this up. Few questions for current users.
> 
> 1. Will you continue w/Nioxin in 2012 or switch?
> I'm going to continue
> ...



My answers above


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 25, 2011)

yodie said:


> Bumping this up. Few questions for current users.
> 
> 1. Will you continue w/Nioxin in 2012 or switch?  *Continue*
> 2. Will you continue with 1 a day or 2 a day?  *1 a day with green smoothies and other supplements*
> ...



See comments above.


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 25, 2011)

yodie said:


> Bumping this up. Few questions for current users.
> 
> 1. Will you continue w/Nioxin in 2012 or switch? Yup
> 2. Will you continue with 1 a day or 2 a day? I'm going up to 2
> ...



Answers above


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 28, 2011)

1. Will you continue w/Nioxin in 2012 or switch? Continue 

2. Will you continue with 1 a day or 2 a day? 1 a day

3. Happy with your growh or did you not see any growth at all? Happy with my growth 

4. Are you using any other Nioxin products? No, but I do want to try others, but they are not in my price range right now


----------



## wiggy4life (Dec 31, 2011)

yodie said:


> Bumping this up. Few questions for current users.
> 
> 1. Will you continue w/Nioxin in 2012 or switch?   yes and will look into the msm thing i see people talking about
> 2. Will you continue with 1 a day or 2 a day? 2
> ...


Just got hair booster.  i am trying to get my edges fuller.  they just thinned out for reasons unknown.


Sent from my SPH-D710 using SPH-D710


----------



## Rina88 (Jan 2, 2012)

yodie said:


> Bumping this up. Few questions for current users.
> 
> 1. Will you continue w/Nioxin in 2012 or switch? Absolutely sticking to Nioxin.
> 2. Will you continue with 1 a day or 2 a day? I just started 2/day today, and that will continue for the next 6 months; then up to 3/day in July as planned.
> ...


 
Answers in purple.


----------



## yodie (Jan 2, 2012)

Seems like most of us are happy with Nioxin. I'm new to the vitamins, so I can't really speak about them just yet.


----------



## star78 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't have an Ulta store nearby. What is the best place to order the vitamins online? TIA.


----------



## mikimix (Jan 3, 2012)

star78 said:


> I don't have an Ulta store nearby. What is the best place to order the vitamins online? TIA.



star78
You can buy them on eBay or Amazon if you want to buy them online


----------



## star78 (Jan 3, 2012)

mikimix said:


> star78
> You can buy them on eBay or Amazon if you want to buy them online



Thx for the reply. I've seen them on Amazon and ebay but I thought there was an issue with cracked pills and such from those vendors?


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 3, 2012)

star78 said:


> Thx for the reply. I've seen them on Amazon and ebay but I thought there was an issue with cracked pills and such from those vendors?



If you want pills that are "guaranteed" by Nioxin - there are no online vendors.

According to Nioxin, the cracked pills may be from age, etc which they won't guarantee the efficacy if purchased from an online vendor.  They must be purchased from a local salon/beauty store that has an agreement with Nioxin.

With that being said, some girls has reported no problems with products purchased from Amazon/E-Bay or online with or without cracks.  I personally returned my bottle and bought from Ulta.  I've been pleased with the results.

Its really up to you once you understand the issues.


----------



## wiggy4life (Jan 3, 2012)

star78 said:


> Thx for the reply. I've seen them on Amazon and ebay but I thought there was an issue with cracked pills and such from those vendors?



So curiosity got the best of me.....  i normally order them thru costsell on ebay or amazon.  i just went to my liscensed nioxin vendor beauty world to see if their pills were "uncracked".  the ones from beauty world had even more cracks in them.  costsell is on left  beauty world is on right.  pic didnt come out as expected


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 3, 2012)

ow no, erplexed, have I just purchased expired products from Amazon? 

Could they really do that?

In this surveillance obsessed society, can companies (as well known) as amazon sell expired products to people? Is that really really possible? OMG

I just realised people tend to buy the 90 tablets bottle, as for some ppl it takes atleast a month before you notice significant changes in your hair growth. please someone tell me these ppl are legit. i can't imagine buying expired products from amazon. worse than that is, amazon at the moment is my only source of nioxin. bloody uk always lagging behind. why dnt these ppl ever catch up in anything


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 4, 2012)

I was combing my hair last night, parted it down the middle then realized the area I fought hard to grow had filled in!  My part finally looks normal....not like a five lane highway.

I am finally seeing the payoff for my hard work.


----------



## yodie (Jan 4, 2012)

mzteaze, congrats. Did you try other products on this part of your hair to no avail? How long have you been taking the pills? How many pills a day do you take? Are you using any other products along with the Nioxin? 

I'm asking because my edges have thinned quite a bit. I've been to dermatologist after dermatologist. It's not alopecia. I think my follicles are blocked on my edges. I'm using the follicle booster there, but I feel like I need to remove a layer of skin from my edges, so that my follicles can breathe again. I started using Nioxin Scalp Renew. It's a microderrmabrasion for the scalp. I also had my derm do a chemical peel on my edges and nape to open up the follicles. I feel the chem peel on my face right away, so much so that I have to hold a fan to my face. I felt no sensation on my edges or nape in the beginning. Took awhile for me to feel it. I'm also using Nioxin Shampoo. 

I hope the supplements help my thin edges. My nape is doing better already. I noticed that it grows if I keep it twisted. It's only about an inch long, so I twist and pin it down.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Jan 4, 2012)

mzteaze 

how many do u take a day?


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 4, 2012)

yodie said:


> mzteaze, congrats. Did you try other products on this part of your hair to no avail? How long have you been taking the pills? How many pills a day do you take? Are you using any other products along with the Nioxin?
> 
> I'm asking because my edges have thinned quite a bit. I've been to dermatologist after dermatologist. It's not alopecia. I think my follicles are blocked on my edges. I'm using the follicle booster there, but I feel like I need to remove a layer of skin from my edges, so that my follicles can breathe again. I started using Nioxin Scalp Renew. It's a microderrmabrasion for the scalp. I also had my derm do a chemical peel on my edges and nape to open up the follicles. I feel the chem peel on my face right away, so much so that I have to hold a fan to my face. I felt no sensation on my edges or nape in the beginning. Took awhile for me to feel it. I'm also using Nioxin Shampoo.
> 
> I hope the supplements help my thin edges. My nape is doing better already. I noticed that it grows if I keep it twisted. It's only about an inch long, so I twist and pin it down.



yodie
I have used the pills since August 2011.

Before that, I had a thinning spot at my crown since at least 2008 (the first time I noticed it.)  I initially used JBCO then gradually moved towards using a mix of Megatek, EOs and aloe vera plus a few drops of sulfur oil.   Both helped get me moving in the right direction.  However, the pills have helped me fill in where I still had thinness.  

If I can suggest it, I went to Hair Club for a FREE consultation.  The person looked at my scalp and give me pictures of the close ups with an explanation of whether my follicles were still alive or not.  Once I found out they were alive....I just worked on keeping my scalp clean (weekly shampooing) and using a few growth aids.  Take at least one Nioxin vitamin a day.  I was tempted to take a second one a day but opted to try having a green smoothie each day.

If you can't get to Hair Club, consider consulting a trichologist.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 4, 2012)

LoveBeautyKisses said:


> mzteaze
> 
> how many do u take a day?



LoveBeautyKisses
I take only one a day.  I also added green/Superfoods smoothie for each day.  I want to see what results I get that way before I try the two a day routine.


----------



## yodie (Jan 4, 2012)

mzteaze, great idea. I have two derms and neither of them have looked at my scalp under a scope. I know of a place where I can have my scalp looked at for free. 

Thanks.


----------



## chesleeb (Jan 5, 2012)

Okay just got my pills today from Amazon they are cracked....oh well I will pray over themerplexed I contacted the company...they claim they are ok! Next purchase I will to Ulta. I am really hopeful these will work I used to take Vitamin Shoppe Hair Skin and Nail vitamins and they did work but I am iron sensitive so I couldn't take the full amount but, they did work but I just wanted to try this one. Wish me luck ya'll will post before and after pics in 6mth trial.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jan 8, 2012)

I never break out and these pills are breaking me out. I stopped a week ago until I cleared up and tried again and it's back. I don't know how much longer I will do this. Too bad I bought the 90 day supply. Does this get better? I'm not sacrificing my skin for my hair...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yodie (Jan 8, 2012)

mzteaze, I had my scalp examined (FOR FREE) at Regenix in Los Angeles. Regenix provides a free hair analysis if anyone is interested. Just google them. You have to mail in a few strands of hair. 

My scalp was looked at under a scope and yes, my sides/edges are alot thinner than the rest of my hair, but the bulb on each of my strands is very clean and healthy. They also showed me that everything underneath my scalp looked good. I think I cleared up the main problem with Nixon shampoo. He agreed with me and couldn't really recommend any of their products. 

The bad news...my strands are very damaged from heat styling. I was going to a stylist. I'm done with the guy that I went to. My strands looked like they were sheared, blown apart. I didn't pass out because I pretty much already knew that. Just hard seeing it on a big monitor in front of you. I'm hiding my hair for two years with tracks, so I'll cut and let it grow from there and I will ALWAYS use heat protectant if heat ever touches my hair. 

Not trying to hijack this thread. My edges...I'll keep working on them and mzteaze, your post inspired me to pick up a green drink powder from Trader Joe's.


----------



## yodie (Jan 8, 2012)

blessedandlucky said:


> I never break out and these pills are breaking me out. I stopped a week ago until I cleared up and tried again and it's back. I don't know how much longer I will do this. Too bad I bought the 90 day supply. Does this get better? I'm not sacrificing my skin for my hair...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Try taking a B complex with these. This usually stops the breakouts.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Recharging-Co...TC/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1326081037&sr=8-10


Please someone correct me if im wrong isnt this the new packaging for nioxin and im tempted to order this from costell


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 9, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Recharging-Co...TC/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1326081037&sr=8-10
> 
> 
> Please someone correct me if im wrong isnt this the new packaging for nioxin and im tempted to order this from costell



That is not the new packaging at all.  You can see the new packaging if you go to Nioxin.com.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 9, 2012)

yodie said:


> mzteaze, I had my scalp examined (FOR FREE) at Regenix in Los Angeles. Regenix provides a free hair analysis if anyone is interested. Just google them. You have to mail in a few strands of hair.
> 
> My scalp was looked at under a scope and yes, my sides/edges are alot thinner than the rest of my hair, but the bulb on each of my strands is very clean and healthy. They also showed me that everything underneath my scalp looked good. I think I cleared up the main problem with Nixon shampoo. He agreed with me and couldn't really recommend any of their products.
> 
> ...



yodie
Wow!  I'm glad you didn't find any major shockers.  But, I feel your pain for the heat damage.  Just one word of caution, I wore weaves for approximately 8 years.  That is the entire reason I am trying to regrowing hair at my crown and other areas.  Please, please, please be extremely careful with using tracks.  I can't stress that enough.

The green smoothies are definitely my new go to thing.  They are a bit of an acquired test but have fun experimenting.  There are several good threads with recipes in the Heath and Fitness section as well as Natural Health.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jan 9, 2012)

yodie said:


> Try taking a B complex with these. This usually stops the breakouts.



Thanks, yodie! Any recommendations? Fingers crossed that it works for me too. 

Happy hair growing! I'm glad you know the source of the problem and have a plan to remedy it. Keep us updated!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 9, 2012)

I just came back from ULTA I purchased 3 90 count bottles so i have a 9 months supply which came to $91. But guest the hell what i checked the bottles and the bottle has cracked pills and im pissed because i drove so far. I called nioxin and they had no excuse but oh Ulta has a refund policy so u can return them and get a new set uhm like wtf. My question now is if Ulta is an authorized seller why do they have cracked pills and the representative had nothing to say. Im pissed because i have to drive there again to get new pills in about a week and and a few days. All im thinking is something is up with NIOXIN


----------



## yodie (Jan 9, 2012)

blessedandlucky said:


> Thanks, @yodie! Any recommendations? Fingers crossed that it works for me too.
> 
> Happy hair growing! I'm glad you know the source of the problem and have a plan to remedy it. Keep us updated!
> 
> ...


I think pretty much any B complex would work. I used Trader Joe's B Complex in pill form for a long time. Now I use a liquid B Complex.


----------



## star78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Today, I received my order of the nioxin vitamins. Just about all of the pills have cracks in them. It's the "coating" that looks cracked and makes me think they are old. The expiration date on them is March 2013. I guess I'll send them back but I'd hate to go through all of the trouble only to see more cracked pills from an "authorized" seller.


----------



## carletta (Jan 12, 2012)

yodie said:


> Bumping this up. Few questions for current users.
> 
> 1. Will you continue w/Nioxin in 2012 or switch?
> answer: yes, it is a staple from now on
> ...


I am also using the follical hair booster


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 12, 2012)

My mister got my nioxin from ulta. He got me 6 bottles of 90 day supply. Some have small cracks but not alot. I think its the packaging cuz they were packed in the bottle with no cotton like most vitamins. I'm starting with 1 a day. 

Sent from my PC36100


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 13, 2012)

Since my last relaxer I have over 2 inches of growth since starting Nioxin Nov. 26, 2011.


----------



## star78 (Jan 13, 2012)

naturalpride said:


> Since my last relaxer I have over 2 inches of growth since starting Nioxin Nov. 26, 2011.



Where did you purchase your tablets if I may ask and did they have cracks in them?


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 13, 2012)

star78 said:


> Where did you purchase your tablets if I may ask and did they have cracks in them?


 
I bought them from Costsell, and yes there were fine hair size cracks in them, but I was'nt worried about it. They work fine


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 13, 2012)

naturalpride how many are you taking daily?

Sent from my PC36100


----------



## blackpearl81 (Jan 13, 2012)

Checking in....still going super hard with these vitamins and I am ADDICTED. Consistent hair and nail growth. Promoted to a staple =)


----------



## star78 (Jan 13, 2012)

naturalpride said:


> I bought them from Costsell, and yes there were fine hair size cracks in them, but I was'nt worried about it. They work fine



Thanks. The ones I ordered have the same "fine hair cracks" in them too. I think I'll just keep them and see how it goes.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 13, 2012)

does it reallly matter what time of day u take these pills


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ I don't think so, I usually take mines after I eat a meal tho.


----------



## mamaore (Jan 13, 2012)

anyone know where to buy this in Toronto, Canada?


----------



## Rina88 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm trying with the 2/day but I just keep on forgetting! I guess I'll go back to just 1/day.


----------



## star78 (Jan 15, 2012)

The guy I purchased from on ebay has a lot of positive feedback. He told me he will give me a refund if I want to return the vitamins but I'm not going to send them back. I asked him about the cracks and his reply was:

"The tablets are new, they were put in production by in April 2011. The Vitamins are inspected before each batch is put in production. The tablets are loaded into the bottle using a machine called a Reformer which uses slants that have small holes in them. The pills are dispensed from the bowl by vibration and move down to the slants that rotates and fall into the bottles, they are sometimes damaged due to this process. I have been buying directly from Nioxin since 2007, the product is good!"


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 15, 2012)

hair4romheaven   I take two a day, both at the same time. I just noticed your comment.


----------



## lon1075 (Jan 19, 2012)

star78 what is the name of the seller on eBay?


----------



## star78 (Jan 19, 2012)

lon1075 said:


> star78 what is the name of the seller on eBay?



Seller's name is 355210


----------



## Softerlove (Jan 19, 2012)

I an still on these (since April 2011) & my growth is good, plus they help with shedding.  I will continue to use them.  I take 1 a day with a super B complex to combat breakouts.  I take them in the AM, same time daily & buy them from the beauty store.


----------



## JudithO (Jan 20, 2012)

I've been taking these for about a little over 1 month now. No breakouts, no noticeable difference in my hair or nails. 1/day. How long did you guys generally start seeing results? Do you think I should up to 2/day?


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jan 20, 2012)

judy4all said:


> I've been taking these for about a little over 1 month now. No breakouts, no noticeable difference in my hair or nails. 1/day. How long did you guys generally start seeing results? Do you think I should up to 2/day?



judy4all I took them in the past and it took a little over 2 full months in my hair. It was less than that for my nails. My stylist noticed my hair growth before I did. I only took one a day. Stay consistent and you will see results. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nickie11 (Jan 20, 2012)

I went to purchase some from Amazon today, because they had the best price and got this message:

"While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on this page, it is not currently offered by Amazon.com because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here. (Thanks for the tip!)"

*tear*


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 20, 2012)

nickie11 said:


> I went to purchase some from Amazon today, because they had the best price and got this message:
> 
> "While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on this page, it is not currently offered by Amazon.com because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here. (Thanks for the tip!)"
> 
> *tear*


 

I saw the same thing, I was like 'dag, why folks gotta ruin a good thing!'

Pours out a little liquor for my free shipping


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 20, 2012)

oh lord i have a ways to go then to see results i guess i will be looking forward to the end of this 3 months bottle


----------



## HautePinkHeels (Jan 26, 2012)

ladysaraii said:


> I saw the same thing, I was like 'dag, why folks gotta ruin a good thing!'
> 
> Pours out a little liquor for my free shipping



*ladysaraii    [USER]15101171[/USER] Try ordering it again...I just ordered mine yesterday from COSTSELL with no problems at all*


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 26, 2012)

I got my hair flat ironed & a trim & my hair is coming along nicely (that's what I think)


----------



## indarican (Jan 26, 2012)

ive done just about 2 full months of one a day nioxin... supposedly the growth spurt is supposed to happen in month 3. heres to being consistent!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been alternating with dosage (1 on Monday;2 on Tuesday,etc.) for the past 2 weeks now. I've been doing very well with taking them everyday along with my other vits so hopefully I'll see some more growth later on. They did well for me around June but then I slacked off b/c of my wedding. I'm back in full effect now buddy lol


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 26, 2012)

ms.tatiana said:
			
		

> This is from this month. I still take 1 pill a day



Now that I'm looking at my old pictures of my hair I've taken this pills since March so I do think its a good amount of growth


----------



## bunnie82 (Jan 26, 2012)

star78 said:


> Today, I received my order of the nioxin vitamins. Just about all of the pills have cracks in them. It's the "coating" that looks cracked and makes me think they are old. The expiration date on them is March 2013. I guess I'll send them back but I'd hate to go through all of the trouble only to see more cracked pills from an "authorized" seller.


 

i'm starting to think all bottles with an exp date of march 2013 have cracks in them.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 3, 2012)

AND FRIGGEN SOOOLLLD!​Just ordered mine this morning....


----------



## JudithO (Feb 3, 2012)

Still hanging in there... 2 months now... no magic but I'll definitely finish this bottle and assess if I want to continue it.


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 3, 2012)

Purchased 2 90 count bottles... started @ 2 a day feb 1st, can't wait for results..


----------



## yodie (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm, I haven't seen any 'magic' either and I'm almost done with my first bottle.


----------



## maygasa (Feb 6, 2012)

ULTA has the Nioxin supplement on sale. the small bottle was $14.99 and the 90count $21.99.


----------



## star78 (Feb 6, 2012)

maygasa said:


> ULTA has the Nioxin supplement on sale. the small bottle was $14.99 and the 90count $21.99.



Good deal. I wish I had an Ulta near my location.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 7, 2012)

Just ordered another 90 pill bottle!!! 


This is my 3rd bottle, let's grow hair!!!


----------



## yodie (Feb 7, 2012)

ms.tatiana, did you order yours from Amazon (Costell)? 
Are you seeing growth?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 7, 2012)

@yodie

yes i did order for costell & i believe i've seen growth, even with my trims









Now Jan 12


----------



## Petite One (Feb 7, 2012)

maygasa said:


> ULTA has the Nioxin supplement on sale. the small bottle was $14.99 and the 90count $21.99.


 

Here in the Detroit area the 30 count is $14.99 but the 90 count is $31.49. I grabbed the last two 90 ct. at the Farmington Hills location and the Troy Ulta didn't have anymore fyi for my sistas/brothers in the Detroit area..


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 8, 2012)

IS anyone with scalp issues taking these pills? I am seeing 1/2 inch hair strands on an area of my scalp where I have had thinning issues. I am wondering if my follicles in that area are re-activating. It caught me off guard the other day. I dont brush my hair or put it into tight braids or pony tails since my hair style is 95% wash n gos so I know its not breakage.


----------



## yodie (Feb 8, 2012)

Has anyone seen a major difference between pills ordered online (Costell) vs. An authorized dealer or Ulta? 

Thanks.


----------



## tiredbeauty (Feb 8, 2012)

yodie said:


> Has anyone seen a major difference between pills ordered online (Costell) vs. An authorized dealer or Ulta?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, for me the pills I got from Ulta had major cracks in them, so much that I returned them and the pills I got from Amazon (Costsell wasnt the supplier) were perfect, no cracks at all


----------



## yodie (Feb 8, 2012)

tiredbeauty, thanks, but growth wise? Has anyone seen a difference growth wise?


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 8, 2012)

Yodie i dont know yet but i started taking Hairfinity with this also so we shall see what happens with these 2 vitamins by June...if a i dont see a difference i will be thru with hair vitamins all together and take my regular vitamins


----------



## tiredbeauty (Feb 8, 2012)

yodie said:


> tiredbeauty, thanks, but growth wise? Has anyone seen a difference growth wise?



Ahh ok, sorry! I didnt understand what you were asking  but I've only been taking them for about a month, so I can't help there


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 8, 2012)

maygasa said:
			
		

> ULTA has the Nioxin supplement on sale. the small bottle was $14.99 and the 90count $21.99.



At all stores???


----------



## felic1 (Feb 8, 2012)

@ petite one- there is an ulta in allen park on the hill. I want to go over there and look. it should be less than amazon with shipping!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 10, 2012)

Got my Nioxin yesterday and started it yesterday 

I'm looking forward to seeing increase. I am claiming it no matter what. To me, that is the key ingredient in everything I do to get what I want...along with my other practices.


----------



## fairyhairy (Feb 10, 2012)

where can you buy this in store in NYC around manhattan? going over in a few weeks


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 10, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> where can you buy this in store in NYC around manhattan? going over in a few weeks



The closest Ulta is actually in NJ - Edgewater (its a ferry ride away for about $12 from NY to NJ).  I have to think where else you can purchase in NYC.


----------



## omnipadme (Feb 13, 2012)

Been quite a while since I posted- just wanted to give a photo update! I love Nioxin

BC'd January 2011:








Nioxin Starting Pics: 3/37/2011










 *sorry for the blur

My first puff 4/2011:






and a few months after using Nioxin:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





5/17/2011













I'm terrible with dates! Not sure when this was, but later in the journey:

















Not sure when these were either!











 I stopped taking the pills for a month or so and started up again around December.

A twist out length check about 3 weeks ago:







My Puff as of Today 2/13/2012:


























My puff stops traffic....yay!

Other than nioxin, I started taking msm about a month ago and I do bi-weekly ayurveda treatments.


----------



## yodie (Feb 13, 2012)

omnipadme, Nice progress! 
Did you order your vits online? 
How much msm are you taking a day?


----------



## Lita (Feb 13, 2012)

omnipadme said:


> Been quite a while since I posted- just wanted to give a photo update! I love Nioxin
> 
> BC'd January 2011:
> 
> ...




Great progress..Nice & thick..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## omnipadme (Feb 13, 2012)

yodie said:


> @omnipadme, Nice progress!
> Did you order your vits online?
> How much msm are you taking a day?



yodie thxs! I order everything from amazon and i'm taking 2000mg of   Trimedica - Pure Msm daily. I'm really taking the msm for nail growth- that's one thing that nioxin doesn't do for me.


----------



## yodie (Feb 13, 2012)

omnipadme

I love Amazon. I get prime shipping, so shipping is free on most items. Glad you shared your pics AND the fact that you order from Amazon. This lets everyone know that the online vits work. 

You may have answered this already, but are you taking one or two pills?


----------



## omnipadme (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes! I love amazon prime- I don't know how I survived without free 2 day shipping lol

I take 2 a day- morning and night


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 14, 2012)

Just got my new 90 day supply of pills from amazon


----------



## star78 (Feb 20, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good online store for purchasing Nioxin products (shampoo & conditioner) at a good price? I came across the following website beebalmbee.c0m but I don't know if it is legit. I tried calling them but got their vm.


----------



## JudithO (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok ladies... Almost 3 months into it... 1/day... growth rate is still the same, nails are still the same.. Edges are still the same... What do you suggest? Stick with this another 3 months? Or just assume it doesn't work for me?


----------



## Softerlove (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm still here!!  April will make a year.  My growth is great & this helps with shedding, but I went from SL to most strands reaching BSB in a year and two months, so I don't think its as incredible as before.  I'm now PSing my hair for retention, so lets see.


----------



## ladysaraii (Feb 21, 2012)

judy4all said:


> Ok ladies... Almost 3 months into it... 1/day... growth rate is still the same, nails are still the same.. Edges are still the same... What do you suggest? Stick with this another 3 months? Or just assume it doesn't work for me?


 

I think someone was saying above that 6mo was optimum to se a change.  IIRC


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm currently down to my L A S T vitamin, I gotta repurchase


----------



## yodie (Feb 21, 2012)

I haven't seen anything amazing with these vits, but it's only been three months. Usually I jump from one thing to another, but I want to be consistent. I purchased another bottle and I'll see how this works.


----------



## tricie (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey, chicas!

I got some of these (90 day supply) and started using them on 2/8/12. I am just shy of APL in my longest layers (had to do 2 big trims last year, or I would have been there already). I will report back in 90 days (or sooner if I have major growth to report. 

Also found that Viviscal is available at my local Walgreen's, so I may try that next.

Sent from my fabulous Droid Incredible!


----------



## tricie (Feb 21, 2012)

star78 said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a good online store for purchasing Nioxin products (shampoo & conditioner) at a good price? I came across the following website beebalmbee.c0m but I don't know if it is legit. I tried calling them but got their vm.



I got mine from the vendor Beauty In Style through Amazon.com....no cracks in the tablets! 

Sent from my fabulous Droid Incredible!


----------



## NYDee (Feb 21, 2012)

omnipadme, very nice progress. Did you see a lot of growth immediately after you started taking it? Do you take 2 pills a day? I noticed you started at 4 inches, how many inches are you now?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 26, 2012)

no new updates ladies???


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 26, 2012)

none here.. almost done with month 1... I take 2 a day


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 26, 2012)

I just wanted to add that I bought 3 bottles of this in December (1 for my mom and 2 for me) from ulta, and there were cracks in the pills.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 18, 2012)

If anyone has a JC Penny near them or can get to one, there's a sale on the pills, $15 for 30-day supply. I got the last two bottles, paying $30 for both. I would've picked up more if they had additional bottles. I'm doing this six-month challenge, just one a day. Had already been taking them for one month. Since I'm a nappy head and don't use direct heat, I don't know if it's been working. At the end of the six-month trial, I may straighten and see where I am.


----------



## RS1976 (Mar 18, 2012)

I just got my 90 day supply from Amazon yesterday. I started taking them yesterday as well. I hope it is worth the money. I am SL so I hope to be APL by July.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Mar 18, 2012)

RS1976 said:
			
		

> I just got my 90 day supply from Amazon yesterday. I started taking them yesterday as well. I hope it is worth the money. I am SL so I hope to be APL by July.



RS1976 why aren't you with us over in the APL 2012 Challenge?


----------



## Mane Event (Mar 19, 2012)

Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> If anyone has a JC Penny near them or can get to one, there's a sale on the pills, $15 for 30-day supply. I got the last two bottles, paying $30 for both. I would've picked up more if they had additional bottles. I'm doing this six-month challenge, just one a day. Had already been taking them for one month. Since I'm a nappy head and don't use direct heat, I don't know if it's been working. At the end of the six-month trial, I may straighten and see where I am.


 
Was this a JCP that had a Sephora in it? In other words, did you buy the product from an actual Sephora located in JCP or the actual hair salon in JCP. We have a couple of store setup like that in my area, so I was just curious. Thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 19, 2012)

Mane Event said:


> Was this a JCP that had a Sephora in it? In other words, did you buy the product from an actual Sephora located in JCP or the actual hair salon in JCP. We have a couple of store setup like that in my area, so I was just curious. Thanks for the info!!!!




Wait, are you saying that Sephora sells them? Lawd I hope so.


----------



## RS1976 (Mar 19, 2012)

@[email protected] said:


> @RS1976 why aren't you with us over in the APL 2012 Challenge?


 
I just became a subscriber a few weeks ago so I figured it was too late to join.


----------



## RS1976 (Mar 19, 2012)

@[email protected] said:


> @RS1976 why aren't you with us over in the APL 2012 Challenge?


 

I just went back and read the rules and it says u can start anytime, so i will be joining.  Thanks!!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Mar 19, 2012)

I read quite a bit of this thread searching for results pics, but didn't find them. Did anyone go from SL to WL or BSL to HL within a year using these vitamins? 

The thread is fairly old, so that should have given enough time for dramatic results of 1 to 2 inches/month


----------



## SavannahNatural (Mar 19, 2012)

RS1976 said:
			
		

> I just went back and read the rules and it says u can start anytime, so i will be joining.  Thanks!!



Yes come on in. You won't find a better group of supportive challengers!


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 19, 2012)

done with 2 months so far and dont see squat of a difference yet


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 20, 2012)

uhm bumping i need some inspiration pics please updates something


----------



## hothair (Mar 20, 2012)

This still gives me a great boost. I went from collar bone to bsl in 8 months (from July last year). I really don't do too much. I take 2 nioxin at night with vit c. Goal is to thicken up this year and aim for wl. 

Only thingis it makes me hairy.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 20, 2012)

hothair said:


> This still gives me a great boost. I went from collar bone to bsl in 8 months (from July last year). I really don't do too much. I take 2 nioxin at night with vit c. Goal is to thicken up this year and aim for wl.
> 
> Only thingis it makes me hairy.



were u taking 2 for the 8 months


----------



## BrownOcean (Mar 27, 2012)

hothair said:


> This still gives me a great boost. I went from collar bone to bsl in 8 months (from July last year). I really don't do too much. I take 2 nioxin at night with vit c. Goal is to thicken up this year and aim for wl.
> 
> Only thingis it makes me hairy.


 

Wait. What?? Are you serious?? Maybe I should try that to get to waist length in Dec. I'm between BSB and BSL.


----------



## JudithO (Mar 27, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> uhm bumping i need some inspiration pics please updates something



lol.. Sorry... Can't help you here.. I took it everyday for 3 months... I saw no difference.. nada... growth rate was exactly the same... my legs got hairy though.. lol... 

I quit after three months.... no more vitamins for me.


----------



## Mjon912 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey...I've been taking 2 a day since jan and I can't say I see a difference either... I'm going to continue takibgbthem until the summer, I think, just to see if it take a little longer for them to have an effect in my system. Honestly tho, I've never tracked how much hair growth i get a month so they could he already working but I really don't think so


----------



## billyne (Mar 27, 2012)

I started out taking one a day in may with sl hair up until january when i upped it to 2 a day. Now i'm in between apl and bsl. I dont know if its the vitamins or not, but  im gonna keep on taking them.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 28, 2012)

Mane Event said:


> Was this a JCP that had a Sephora in it? In other words, did you buy the product from an actual Sephora located in JCP or the actual hair salon in JCP. We have a couple of store setup like that in my area, so I was just curious. Thanks for the info!!!!



It was in a JCP salon, not the Sephora unfortunately.

Sorry. I'm just now seeing your post.


Mane Event


----------



## tiajanae (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have been using Nioxin since July of 2011. One thing is for sure, you do get hairy, but rapid hair growth? Not even.. I cut my  hair to 10inches in February of 2011 and was able to retain 7 inches by the end of the year. How much of it I owe to Nioxin? I wouldn't say much because I used Ovation Cell Therapy from February to July and grew my hair 5inches, then when i switched from Ovation to Nioxin in July, I only retained 2 more inches of hair through the rest of the year, using my same regimen minus the Ovation. I finished my last bottle in February 2012 and decided to switch back to GNC hair, skin, and nails (an original favorite of mines.) Sure enough, coupled with my regimen, retained an inch of hair this month alone. I have 1 more bottle of Nioxin left, so I think just for argument sake I'll use it along with my GNC hair, skin, and nails to see if anything miraculous happens.. But after this last bottle, if I'm not satisfied, I'm tossing! I've been hanging out with Nioxin for too long. These things are expensive to do so little...


----------



## carameldimples (Mar 29, 2012)

^^^ Thanks for that update.  I like when people post results.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 29, 2012)

I have seen results but I don't measure my hair. I may sell mine on the exchange forum because I am not consistent with vitamins. I think I have about a 6mnth supply left. Any one interested PM me before I post them on the exchange forum.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 29, 2012)

I think I've noticed some growth but not a lot over time. At first the pills helped now I don't see anything I might take this last bottle I'm on 2 a day to get done with them sooner and just go back to skin hair and nail vitamins


----------



## wetwavy (Mar 29, 2012)

tiajanae said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been using Nioxin since July of 2011. One thing is for sure, you do get hairy, but rapid hair growth? Not even.. I cut my  hair to 10inches in February of 2011 and was able to retain 7 inches by the end of the year. How much of it I owe to Nioxin? I wouldn't say much because I used Ovation Cell Therapy from February to July and grew my hair 5inches, then when i switched from Ovation to Nioxin in July, I only retained 2 more inches of hair through the rest of the year, using my same regimen minus the Ovation. I finished my last bottle in February 2012 and decided to switch back to GNC hair, skin, and nails (an original favorite of mines.) Sure enough, coupled with my regimen, retained an inch of hair this month alone. I have 1 more bottle of Nioxin left, so I think just for argument sake I'll use it along with my GNC hair, skin, and nails to see if anything miraculous happens.. But after this last bottle, if I'm not satisfied, I'm tossing! I've been hanging out with Nioxin for too long. These things are expensive to do so little...



Did you use oviation's new formula?


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 29, 2012)

tiajanae said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been using Nioxin since July of 2011. One thing is for sure, you do get hairy, but rapid hair growth? Not even.. I cut my  hair to 10inches in February of 2011 and was able to retain 7 inches by the end of the year. How much of it I owe to Nioxin? I wouldn't say much because I used Ovation Cell Therapy from February to July and grew my hair 5inches, then when i switched from Ovation to Nioxin in July, I only retained 2 more inches of hair through the rest of the year, using my same regimen minus the Ovation. I finished my last bottle in February 2012 and decided to switch back to GNC hair, skin, and nails (an original favorite of mines.) Sure enough, coupled with my regimen, retained an inch of hair this month alone. I have 1 more bottle of Nioxin left, so I think just for argument sake I'll use it along with my GNC hair, skin, and nails to see if anything miraculous happens.. But after this last bottle, if I'm not satisfied, I'm tossing! I've been hanging out with Nioxin for too long. These things are expensive to do so little...




This right here  i think im going to return the 2 bottles to Ulta that i have left. i just completed my 3 months supply and not one thing went down with this hair of mine.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 30, 2012)

So i posted on Nioxins facebook wall asking how long is this product suppose to kick and boost everything smdh surely they told me anywhere from 30 days and it can take SEVERAL MONTHS depending on the individual 
uhm not a good answer


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 30, 2012)

Kerryann I would say with any vitamins it takes at least 3 months to show results.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 30, 2012)

true indeed so i will try again for another bottle of the 3 months supply and do away with the other one if it doesn't work


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 30, 2012)

Started taking 2 a day yesterday I've been on the pills for about a year now & only saw results after the first 3 months. So I believe its time to move on.


----------



## tiajanae (Mar 30, 2012)

wetwavy said:


> Did you use oviation's new formula?


 
Yes and I'm not one of those people that will try too many things or hop on too many bandwagons. I like to use what works and no more. As a member of LHCF though, I find myself experimenting more than I would usually do on products and things like that. And experientation is good but I always know in the back of my mind that there is a product out there that works for me and it's Ovation (but it puts a huge dent in my wallet ). Literally got an inch of hair growth per month the ENTIRE time I used it. And I still flat ironed once per month and blow dried my hair every time I washed. I don't use nearly as much heat as I use to so I know once I purchase this product again my results will be even better. 

But as far as the hair pills go... the only real way to tell if a hair pill is working is to discontinue all other product use and I wasn't willing to do that. So I use them in addition to my normal hair regimen or when my hair is in a weave and I can't get oils etc into my scalp. But as some sort of miracle grower, it's definitely not one.

Also, when it comes to vitamins, the body only uses what it needs and excretes the rest. So I don't care if you take 4 pills a day, it won't change a thing. It will take what it wants and get rid of the rest. And you'll know how much of the vitamin your body is excreting depending on the color of your urine. No matter how much water you drink, when you have too many vitamins in your system, the urine will still be yellow. The yellower it is, the more of the vitamins your body is getting rid of.

sorry so long but i hope this helps erplexed


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 3, 2012)

Getting rid of my pills a lot faster taking 2 a day. I wanna see my results in May when I get my hair flat ironed.


----------



## chesleeb (Apr 4, 2012)

Just checking in don't remember when I started but it has been a "process" it was slow but now my hair is getting thick as hell and the length is getting there.  I will say my nails are banging they are long and healthy and I am not sure if I will continue but I will continue taking hair and nail growth vitamins. I was at Costco and they sell some for 17 so I am going to take these vitamins with me and compare and if it looks cool then...you know. I will say I only use these as my multi vitamins as mentioned it did take a minute for me to really take notice but they do work!


----------



## F8THINHIM (Apr 8, 2012)

I went to Ulta yesterday to re-up my supply of Nioxin and I was told that they have been discontinued!!! 
 I have been using these for the past five months and have finally noticed greater thickness and a little length.  Has anyone heard that they were being discontinued?I ended up buying Phyto's hair and nail vitamins.  The clerk recommended these ($50 ) advising that some like these better than Nioxin.
I haven't found anything yet about this.  Just wondering if anyone else has heard this?


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 8, 2012)

They claimed they will release the new ones in September


----------



## BrownOcean (Apr 8, 2012)

That's crazy how expensive it is now.


----------



## naijamade79 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have been using Nioxin for four weeks now, and I have noticed my edges have filled in a great deal. I had really thin edges from a bad weave install last summer. I have been using JBCO, and sulfur mixed with wonder 8 oil for the past 3 months, but nothing worked as fast as the Nioxin to fill them in. I'm currently PS'ing with braids till summer, so I will check in to report any faster growth. I never thought it would work so fast...thx to all who shared their experiences in this thread, you guys pushed me to order!!!




The first pic is from 3/1/12, the second is 4/10/12, and the last pic is from today.


----------



## curlicarib (Apr 15, 2012)

I just purchased four (4), 90 count bottles from www.costsell.com for $30/bottle. I don't think they are discontinued, I think they are being repackaged.


ETA:  It must have been an error because I just checked the website again and the cost is now $59.99/bottle for 90.  I checked my order to be sure and I did get them for $30/bottle.  Sorry ladies.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 25, 2012)

Just took my last pill, my hair is in a bun so the most I can do is pull it down to see my length. I'm going to go back to GNC hair pills.


Good luck ladies!


----------



## yodie (Apr 27, 2012)

Nioxin FINALLY kicked in and started working for me. Took two bottles. Nothing rapid or anything, but my nape and edges are really growing now. My nape took off first. I've never had hair in my nape. That has always been the area of my hair that I struggled with most. Well, it seems like every strand of hair is growing. I twist it to kind of protect the area. My edges are also growing now. I used a great hair butter as well, but overall, my hair is finally filling in. 

I'm actually switching over to Hairomega. Seems to have the same vits as Nioxin, just a little more potent. Both of these vitamins work on dht, thin hair, and hair growth. Overall, I'm happy with what Nioxin finally started doing. Guess my body was really deficient.


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (May 3, 2012)

If anybody is looking to sell their vitamins, please PM me. Thanks


----------



## Mjon912 (May 3, 2012)

yodie said:


> Nioxin FINALLY kicked in and started working for me. Took two bottles. Nothing rapid or anything, but my nape and edges are really growing now. My nape took off first. I've never had hair in my nape. That has always been the area of my hair that I struggled with most. Well, it seems like every strand of hair is growing. I twist it to kind of protect the area. My edges are also growing now. I used a great hair butter as well, but overall, my hair is finally filling in.
> 
> I'm actually switching over to Hairomega. Seems to have the same vits as Nioxin, just a little more potent. Both of these vitamins work on dht, thin hair, and hair growth. Overall, I'm happy with what Nioxin finally started doing. Guess my body was really deficient.



I'm glad it's working for you...I have about a half of a bottle left but I won't be re stocking because of the price jump...have you ever taken hairomega before? I'm off to google this now...


----------



## yodie (May 3, 2012)

No, I never tried Hairomega before. I read the reviews on Amazon. Pretty good. One of the reviewers sounded like she was from the forum because she mentioned the cracked pills, etc.

So, I'm going to experiement with Hairomega like I did with Nioxin and see what happens.


----------



## felic1 (May 3, 2012)

I have not looked at Amazon to see what the price is. I usually get my nioxin from them. I did get some hairfinity last month.


----------



## chesleeb (May 4, 2012)

Ok this is going to sound crazy but since I was told at Ulta as well about Nioxin not being sold any more I was thinking about taking Costco's Hair and Nail Vitamins. The lady at Ulta was telling me about Bossely vitamins have any of you heard of these?


----------



## carletta (May 8, 2012)

where are u ladies buying ur nioxin at now ????? amazon has gone crazy with prices !!!!


----------



## carletta (May 8, 2012)

I CANT FIND ANYMORE ANYWHERE HERE !!!!!!!

ARRRRRRR !!!!!!!!! *WOULD SOMEONE BE WILLING TO HELP ME GET SOME !!!!!! PLEASE PM ME !!!!!!!!! I WANT 1 OR 2 90 COUNT BOTTLES ....PLEASE*


----------



## Lita (May 8, 2012)

yodie said:


> No, I never tried Hairomega before. I read the reviews on Amazon. Pretty good. One of the reviewers sounded like she was from the forum because she mentioned the cracked pills, etc.
> 
> So, I'm going to experiement with Hairomega like I did with Nioxin and see what happens.



yodie keep us posted with hairomega...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## felic1 (May 8, 2012)

90 dollars a bottle?  what kind of growth factor do they think is in this vitamin. This will be my last bottle.


----------



## yodie (May 8, 2012)

Lita. 

Will do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2012)

Yeah, I was getting mine from Fragrance net.com for about $34.00 and now they've even raised the price.

I should have locked into Autoship (before the price hike).  

I'm going with yodie over to Hairomega. 

Yodie said the ingredients are similar or more potent than Nioxin, so it sounds promising.

I recently purchased 2 bottles.


----------



## curlicarib (May 8, 2012)

Has Amazon lost their minds!!!???? $139.99 a bottle (90 count)? Oh hell naw!

ETA:  I will be trying the Hairomega 3-in-1 when it's time to re-up.


----------



## carletta (May 9, 2012)

I SENT AMAZON A NICE LITTLE SCREAMING LETTER ABOUT THEIR AWFUL PRICES......AND THAT SOME OF THE LADIES I KNOW WILL BE SENDING  OUR BUSINESS ELSE-WHERE...


----------



## kaytorry (May 9, 2012)

carletta said:
			
		

> I SENT AMAZON A NICE LITTLE SCREAMING LETTER ABOUT THEIR AWFUL PRICES......AND THAT SOME OF THE LADIES I KNOW WILL BE SENDING  OUR BUSINESS ELSE-WHERE...



Thank you! Those prices are outrageous!


----------



## Jewell (May 9, 2012)

I took Nioxin for 2 months last summer along with another hair vit, so I cant narrow my results to just the Nioxin. The high prices will have me using my go-to Longer, Stronger Hair & Nails (sold at Rite Aid)...or even Natrol HSN Vitamins.

But you ladies have piqued my interest in Hairomega. Wonder if its safe for pregnant women? It would be a nice vit to keep pp shedding at bay if I start a regimen now.


----------



## mzteaze (May 9, 2012)

Its interesting that they won't debut their new formula until August.  Just talked to the customer service at Nioxin.  Guess when I run out I will find another brand.


----------



## carletta (May 9, 2012)

Hello,

I'm truly very sorry to know about the issue. I understand your frustrations. I'd love to help you on this, however, I am not certain as to which specific Nioxin Recharging Complex you're concerned about. We need to check the exact item you're asking about so that we may be able to verify the fluctuation of its price.

For me to proceed and address this issue, I need you to please provide the following:

1.) Complete item name

2.) ASIN

3.) website link (if possible)

I'm sorry if you need to take this extra step. I realize that at this point of time asking you to contact us again would be disappointing, but in a situation like this, it is very important for us that we provide you with accurate and expedient resolution and I find that this is the best way to be certain that your issue is resolved more appropriately.

Please use the link below to provide the information requested:

Please visit the following link to provide the information we requested:

http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-mi?c=fqgwyuxb3415164157&q=o2r

Once we receive this information we can take further action.

I'm sorry if I'm not able to assist right away. We look forward to hearing from you.

Thank you for your inquiry. Did I solve your problem?

If yes, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=A1GHQEBRBV9JPK&k=hy

If no, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=A1GHQEBRBV9JPK&k=hn



Best regards,

Ann R.
Amazon.com
Your feedback is helping us build Earth's Most Customer-Centric Company.
http://www.amazon.com/your-account

---- Original message: ----



I wrote my complaint last night around 9:30 last night this was in my email early this morning   if anyone else wants to complain please do it !!!!! maybe these fools will lower the price !


----------



## Sunshine77 (May 9, 2012)

Why does this happen everytime I find something that works. I have been using Nioxin for months and just bought my current bottle from JcPenney Salon. It was the last on the shelf.


----------



## Lita (May 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I was getting mine from Fragrance net.com for about $34.00 and now they've even raised the price.
> 
> I should have locked into Autoship (before the price hike).
> 
> ...



yodie IDareT'sHair[/USER] maybe we should start a hairomega thread.....





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yodie (May 9, 2012)

Lita, I just started Hairomega, so I can't say alot about it yet. Let's keep it here until we see how well it works and what the new formulated Nioxin looks like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2012)

yodie Lita

I'm impressed that it is more potent than Nioxin.  So, I'm hopeful.


----------



## chocolat79 (May 10, 2012)

Ok, I thought I was going crazy when I went into Ulta and they said they didn't have them at all. But I've done a very small amount of research and I think I'm going to try Groganics 2-a-day hair vitamins. Has anyone ever heard or used them before?


----------



## carletta (May 10, 2012)

Well I got tired of looking around the world for a bottle of nioxin !!! I finally wrote Nioxin company asking for help... this is the response I got back from them today.....( SO IM GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL AUGUST  )


Dear Carletta,

Thank you for contacting Procter and Gamble Professional Care Exclusive Lines.

The Recharging Complex is currently unavailable. They are improving and updating the formulation, and the new product will not be available again until August. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause you.

Thanks!

To view additional information on our products and to locate a salon in your area that uses our products please go to our websites and enter your zip code into the Salon finder for a salon closest to you.  www.sebastianwhatsnext.com  www.wellausa.com or www.nioxin.com
.

Best Regards,
Consumer and Professional Services
P&G Professional Care Exclusive Line
1-800-935-5273
[email protected]


----------



## Lita (May 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> yodie Lita
> 
> I'm impressed that it is more potent than Nioxin.  So, I'm hopeful.



IDareT'sHair Good to know...If you try it/ keep us posted...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2012)

Lita

I have 2 bottles of the Hairomega so I'm definitely going to use them.  

Just not sure when?

I have 1 bottle of Nioxin 90ct left, and a couple bottles of something else, I'll be using 1st.


----------



## yodie (May 11, 2012)

I must say that I am extremely impressed with what Nioxin has done for my edges. I know I must be getting growth if it's making my edges and nape grow. (I'm wigging it for 2 yrs, so I don't press often). My strands seems thicker and stronger. Is it possible? 

Most vitamins that I've tried in the past haven't done a darn thing for me. I don't know what it is about Nioxin and I sure wasn't expecting much at all, but my edges are filling in nicely and my nape...I just don't have words for it. The hair that I counted off as peach fuzz actually has length to it. 

It seems like Nioxin is filling in all of the deficits or weak spots in my hair. I have NEVER had that experience with a vitamin. Just shows me how depleted my system was. I don't know if it's working so well because Nioxin is blocking DHT or what. Hopefully they're reformulating it for better and not for worse. Until then I'll continue with Hairomega. 

This Nioxin is good stuff.


----------



## curlicarib (May 21, 2012)

Bump bump bump
For lwilliams1922


----------



## lwilliams1922 (May 21, 2012)

Any updates on Hairomega?


----------



## yodie (May 21, 2012)

I think it's still a little too soon to see any major differences maybe because I only straighten my hair once every 5 months or so (right now). I can tell it's growing, so right now it's pretty much the same as it was with Nioxin - just gotta watch and see. It took about two full bottles for me to see Nioxin working. 

I'll keep you ladies posted, but it might take another month or so before I can really tell anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2012)

yodie

Yodie, when you did your comparision, what about Hairomega did you see that was more potent than Nioxin?


----------



## yodie (May 21, 2012)

Here is a link to Hairomega on Amazon. You can click to see a list of individual ingredients. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0046MDK32/ref=dp_otherviews_z_1?ie=UTF8&img=1&s=beauty

Both Nioxin and Hairomega are dht blocking supplements. I really like Nioxin, but they're fooling around with it right now and I needed a hair vitamin that worked like Nioxin for my hair. I've tried many other hair vitamins and so far, Nioxin has worked the best. Now, I don't know what the new formula will look like, so it wasn't a bad idea to have a back up. 

Back to your question. If you open the link above and grab your Nioxin bottle, you'll see that Hairomega has a greater amt per serving of the base vitamins. 

Nioxin has a proprietary blend of herbs/extracts that total 235 mg. I really don't know how much of each of these I'm getting, whereas Hairomega spells it out for me. Both products contain wild yam root, sarasparilla, nettle and saw palmetto. Hairomega contains more of these ingredients, as well as biotin, folic acid, zinc, etc. 

So, all of the above is why I think Hairomega is a stronger vitamin for what my hair needs. I'm certainly not trying to push anyone to try it. Just wanted to share with you ladies what I found while Nioxin mixes/messes with their formula. 

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2012)

@yodie

Yes, Your Answer was very informative and very helpful.

Thanks Ms. Yodie.

ETA:  I have 2 bottles of the Hairomega and was thinking about buying the DHT Blocker.


----------



## carletta (May 21, 2012)

I think's i'm gonna wait and see what Nioxin is gonna do with their product.


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 29, 2012)

These look similar to the Hairomega http://www.amazon.com/Caribbean-Hair-Grow/dp/B0055ERUC2/ref=pd_sim_bt_33

Anyone heard of this brand,,,not sure I like the cover of the bottle.


----------



## hair4romheaven (May 30, 2012)

............


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 2, 2012)

i went on the Nioxin website today; and it looks like the newly packaged recharging complex vits are available now??


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jun 2, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> i went on the Nioxin website today; and it looks like the newly packaged recharging complex vits are available now??



I wonder how long it will be till it hits the stores?


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 2, 2012)

lwilliams1922 said:


> I wonder how long it will be till it hits the stores?


 
I just did a search and found it at La Peer Beauty for $39.95 for a 90 count.  It has a picture of the updated packaging. Weird that Nioxin didn't make an announcement or post one on their site.


----------



## yodie (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anyone know the difference between the old and new formulations? 
One thing I 've noticed about Hairomega so far is that I have a lot less nasty buildup on my scalp and it doesn't itch nearly as bad as it used to. Guess that's good!


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 6, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:


> These look similar to the Hairomega http://www.amazon.com/Caribbean-Hair-Grow/dp/B0055ERUC2/ref=pd_sim_bt_33
> 
> Anyone heard of this brand,,,not sure I like the cover of the bottle.



gorgeoushair...I bought those. They're the same as Groganics. I actually bought both to make sure. I'm using them now. Haven't noticed a significant difference because I'm still on the same bottle, but it's a DHT blocker as well, and it's keeping my nails in the same, if not better shape than with the Nioxin, so I know it has something in there that's working.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 6, 2012)

yodie

How long have you been taking the Hairomegas?


----------



## yodie (Jun 6, 2012)

gorgeoushair

It's been a little over a month now, but not quite 45 days yet.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 6, 2012)

NIOXIN BUYER BEWARE: I contacted Nioxin and they told me the recharging complex vitamins won't be available until late 2012.  So if you are buying the "new formula" with the new packaging, they're fake.  Buy at your own risk.

This is an excerpt from an email Nioxin sent me:

"Unfortunately, this product will not be available until the end of the year, sometime around December of 2012. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause you. Have a great day!"


----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 6, 2012)

I hate that the formula wont be out until Dec, but the old formula is either gone or over the top expensive.  They should at least keep the old one going until they are ready


----------



## yodie (Jun 7, 2012)

Here are some observations that I made concerning Nioxin, Caribbean Hair and Hairomega 3 in 1 and dht (Hairomega has two formulations)

I have Hairomega dht. I went that route because I still had a big jug of multi vitamins that I didn't want to a waste and a few Nioxin pills left over. 

Hairomega dht has done WONDERS for my scalp. I still get some build up, but it's not nearly as gross as it was before while I took Nioxin alone. It's 80% better than before.

I compared Hairomega 3 in 1, dht, and Caribbean Hair last night. All of these, including Nioxin are dht blocking vits. Now I realize that dht blocking vits are KEY to my hair health. 

Hairomega 3 in 1 vs. Caribbean Hair
These both have very, very similar ingredients and similar quantities of those ingredients. Hairomega has a few extras that Caribbean Hair doesn't have - Sasparilla, Beta Sisterol, Wild Yam, and Nettle. Hairomega doesn't have Pygeum Africanum, which is one of the dht blocking ingrdients. It does have Nettle and Nettle blocks dht. So, they both kind of balance each other out. It just depends on which ingredient you prefer. 

Both vitamins contain Saw Palmetto.  Both sound great, but here's where the 3 in 1 and Nioxin may no longer work for me. I have fibroids and soy isn't favorable when trying to eliminate fibroids. Both Nioxin and Hairomega 3 in 1 contain soy in small quantities. Sheesh!! 

Hairomega dht
It's been GREAT! Constipates me somewhat, but I can already see the huge difference it's made in my scalp alone. Maybe I need to drink more water with it. I think this would be a great companion to any multi vitamin. I want to cut down on taking this and that. This formulation does not contain soy. Even after two weeks my scalp had very little build up. AMAZING!! Feels so good not to itch my scalp all throughout the day. YUCK. 

So, I might have to continue with dht and a regular vitamin or try the Caribbean Hair grow. 

Just sharing my findings with you ladies. I might experiment and let you know what I come up with.

Caribbean Hair and Groganics
The formulations are the same on these. Groganics is a 30 day supply for about $12. This is a 15 day supply.  Caribbean Hair is a 60 day supply for around $25. This is a 30 day supply. So, two bottles of Groganics  is equivalent to 1 bottle of Caribbean Hair.


----------



## Lita (Jun 7, 2012)

yodie  Hairomega  dht block vitamins,been taken them for almost a month..I've notice skin has a glower appeal...I like that..If anything happens with my hair I'll let you know..

*When I started taken hairomega,I stopped using my face peels to see what effect the vitamin would have on my skin,so far no problems...I will begin my face peels & serums again.....Working on uneven tone & 3pox marks..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yodie (Jun 7, 2012)

Lita, I'm glad you mentioned that. I've been noticing that my face is a lot clearer as well. Wasn't sure why, but I'll take it. I don't even have to use as much foundation as before and some of my dark spots have really lightened.


----------



## D.Lisha (Jun 7, 2012)

yodie said:


> Here are some observations that I made concerning Nioxin, Caribbean Hair and Hairomega 3 in 1 and dht (Hairomega has two formulations)
> 
> I have Hairomega dht. I went that route because I still had a big jug of multi vitamins that I didn't want to a waste and a few Nioxin pills left over.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm VERY interesting findings.  Well at least now I have to other options to look into after I finish off my Nioxin vits


----------



## Lita (Jun 7, 2012)

yodie said:


> Lita, I'm glad you mentioned that. I've been noticing that my face is a lot clearer as well. Wasn't sure why, but I'll take it. I don't even have to use as much foundation as before and some of my dark spots have really lightened.



yodie Less foundation is always a plus..I plan on giving hairomega a 3-4 month try..Hopefully the results will continue..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jun 7, 2012)

I was just about to start taking Nioxxin vitamins again and didn't know they were being reformulated and are unavailable at the moment, thanks to LHCF.  I think I'm going to try the Hairomega, thanks for the info.


----------



## carletta (Jun 7, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> NIOXIN BUYER BEWARE: I contacted Nioxin and they told me the recharging complex vitamins won't be available until late 2012.  So if you are buying the "new formula" with the new packaging, they're fake.  Buy at your own risk.
> 
> This is an excerpt from an email Nioxin sent me:
> 
> "Unfortunately, this product will not be available until the end of the year, sometime around December of 2012. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause you. Have a great day!"




 hummmm.....thats strange erplexed....this is what nioxin sent me:


Well I got tired of looking around the world for a bottle of nioxin !!! I finally wrote Nioxin company asking for help... this is the response I got back from them today.....( SO IM GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL AUGUST  )


Dear Carletta,

Thank you for contacting Procter and Gamble Professional Care Exclusive Lines.

The Recharging Complex is currently unavailable. They are improving and updating the formulation, and the new product will not be available again until August. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause you.

Thanks!

To view additional information on our products and to locate a salon in your area that uses our products please go to our websites and enter your zip code into the Salon finder for a salon closest to you. www.sebastianwhatsnext.com www.wellausa.com or www.nioxin.com
.

Best Regards,
Consumer and Professional Services
P&G Professional Care Exclusive Line
1-800-935-5273
[email protected]


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2012)

@yodie

Thanks Ms. Yodie! That was such an excellent and thorough review. (Great Job)

I am still taking my little bottle of Nioxin, but will start on the Hairomega's sometime soon.

I also bought some Visivical(sp), so I'll put those in rotation too.

I got the Hairomega 3n1. Didn't get the DHT Blockers, but I did look at those. 

I am using Saw Palmetto in my Home-made Tea Rinses. I am also doing Coffee Rinses. (Tea and Coffee) also both help remove DHT.

I'm excited about Hairomega. And can't wait until I get around to those. I have 2 bottles.


----------



## LadyAmani (Jun 10, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> NIOXIN BUYER BEWARE: I contacted Nioxin and they told me the recharging complex vitamins won't be available until late 2012.  So if you are buying the "new formula" with the new packaging, they're fake.  Buy at your own risk.
> 
> This is an excerpt from an email Nioxin sent me:
> 
> "Unfortunately, this product will not be available until the end of the year, sometime around December of 2012. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause you. Have a great day!"





carletta said:


> hummmm.....thats strange erplexed....this is what nioxin sent me:
> 
> 
> Well I got tired of looking around the world for a bottle of nioxin !!! I finally wrote Nioxin company asking for help... this is the response I got back from them today.....( SO IM GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL AUGUST  )
> ...



The people at Nioxin must be telling people different stuff. When i talked to someone they told me the new formula wasn't coming out until March 2013.


----------



## carletta (Jun 11, 2012)

LadyAmani said:


> The people at Nioxin must be telling people different stuff. When i talked to someone they told me the new formula wasn't coming out until March 2013.




NOW SEE !!!! S.O.M.E.B.O.D.Y....... NEEDS TO GET THEIR L.I.E  STRAIGHT !!!!!!


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 11, 2012)

Well for anybody who's interested I went ahead and ordered from La Peer beauty supply for$39.95/90 day supply and even though they have the new packaging pictured I received my package today and it was the same old packaging.... everything looks fine but just fyi because I know at amazon they're trying to sell them in the old packaging for over 100 dollars a pop and that's just ridiculousness


----------



## yamilblue (Jun 12, 2012)

For anyone living in NY...I have them in the Bronx for $34.99  so happy!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 12, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Well for anybody who's interested I went ahead and ordered from La Peer beauty supply for$39.95/90 day supply and even though they have the new packaging pictured I received my package today and it was the same old packaging.... everything looks fine but just fyi because I know at amazon they're trying to sell them in the old packaging for over 100 dollars a pop and that's just ridiculousness



I knew this is what they were doing.  Some people were getting their panties in a bunch b/c they thought they were selling fakes. LOL  I may order some from them.


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 15, 2012)

Just want to mention that if you do decide to order from la peer beauty supply that the expiration date for the pills they have in stock is december 2012 so just fyi......I will have used mine all up before then since I take two a day but just thought I'd pass this tidbit along in case anybody decides to order from there


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 15, 2012)

Deleted....double post


----------



## yodie (Jun 28, 2012)

Bumping!!! How's it going? Any Nioxin updates?
I'm curious to see what the new Nioxin looks like, but I doubt that I'll use it again if the dht part of their formulation isn't stronger. Nioxin really helped some almost bald spots of my head fill in, but my scalp was still a mess - flaky, itchy, nasty. 

I tried Hairomega dht. My scalp was so much better. The flakes, itch and crud went away, but it also left me kind of constipated. Not sure why. I think Hairomega dht and Nioxin are a good combo. 

I've been using Caribbean Hair for the last 3 weeks and I really, really like it so far. The reviews on Amazon said it works really fast and it seems to be working fast. I have one nail that breaks constantly, has ridges in it and it never grows. Well, this nail and my other nails are thriving. My nails were just damaged due to gel polish removal. You can't even tell. I also noticed my lashes were longer. I was surprised. Not bad for three weeks. I'm wigging it, so I don't know what's going on with my hair as far as length, but my edges and nape are growinggg!!!! 

Caribbean Hair Grow is really similar to Hairomega in strength. My scalp is great. No itch, crud, flake. No constipation. I like it very much. I'm gonna keep it up for another six months and see where it takes me.


----------



## Lita (Jun 28, 2012)

yodie I'm still takeing hairomega & it's going pretty well..No shedding or itchy scalp..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yodie (Jun 29, 2012)

Lita, How do you like Hairomega compared to Nioxin, or is it too early to tell?


----------



## Lita (Jun 29, 2012)

yodie said:


> Lita, How do you like Hairomega compared to Nioxin, or is it too early to tell?



yodie Hi..I notice stronger eyelashes in less then a month..With nioxin I notice the 2nd month...Both give you strong roots the 2nd month..

*Dont know about hair growth..Keeping my roots healthy & strong is a plus for me..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Kiowa (Jul 7, 2012)

Is anyone else experiencing hair growth in other places? I was never the hairy before taking Nioxin, but now notice that huge underarm growth spurts and lets just say the carpet


----------



## billyne (Jul 9, 2012)

Kiowa said:
			
		

> Is anyone else experiencing hair growth in other places? I was never the hairy before taking Nioxin, but now notice that huge underarm growth spurts and lets just say the carpet



Yep..i was looking like planet of the apes when i took 2 a day. I had to wax my chin once a week :/


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 23, 2012)

Im late to the party but wow..I want to try this and these pills are darn expensive wow. They must work.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 23, 2012)

pills are discontinued and the new hair pills is coming out around September according to a rep


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 23, 2012)

Kerryann said:
			
		

> pills are discontinued and the new hair pills is coming out around September according to a rep



Well crap. I did see the pills on Amazon this morning. I didn't click to see  if they were able to be bought


----------



## THicknLong (Aug 3, 2012)

Im in dallas and a beauty supply store I go to still sells them.. They said they buy them from the manufacturer.. I looked on amazon and the prices are ridiculous...$92


----------



## thatscuteright (Oct 25, 2012)

If anyone is looking I found a good alternative to Nioxin .
Priteva Ultra Charge Hair Formula. The ingredients are dead on 







Nioxin





They have basically the same ingredients including the proprietary formula.


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 25, 2012)

thatscuteright said:


> If anyone is looking I found a good alternative to Nioxin .
> Priteva Ultra Charge Hair Formula. The ingredients are dead on
> 
> 
> ...


 
thatscuteright
Thanks for this reference! I've been scoping out Nioxin alternatives since they discontinued the pills.  
Does anyone have any input on how this Priteva compares to Vivascal?


----------



## thatscuteright (Oct 25, 2012)

D.Lisha said:


> thatscuteright
> Thanks for this reference! I've been scoping out Nioxin alternatives since they discontinued the pills.
> Does anyone have any input on how this Priteva compares to Vivascal?



I have not found any alternative to Viviscal yet. The main thing in Viviscal is marine protein( fish, shark, etc....)


----------



## pisceschica (Nov 22, 2012)

In case anyone is wondering Nioxin is discontinuing their recharging complex. This is after months of telling their customers a new one would be coming out next year. Their reason doesn't make sense imo..but whatever.






https://www.facebook.com/NioxinUS


----------



## Lita (Nov 23, 2012)

What? Wow!


----------



## star78 (Nov 23, 2012)

What is the problem or safety issue with taking biotin and horsetail extract??


----------



## billyne (Nov 23, 2012)

that sucks...those pills worked good for me.


----------



## SEMO (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, it's really disappointing to read that they're not bringing the Nioxin supplements back to market like they said they would.


----------



## billyne (Nov 24, 2012)

So what are ya'll taking next? I think im going to try the vitamins by joico.


----------



## pisceschica (Nov 25, 2012)

billyne said:


> So what are ya'll taking next? I think im going to try the vitamins by joico.


Currently on viviscal and love the results but I just can't believe how much money I spend on these vitamins. I have bought enough to last me through end of Feb so that will be a full six months. If I don't continue those I might try the priteva, up thread, which were similar to nioxin which was good, but not as good as viviscal. I am also looking into marine collagen or vitamins from natasha somalia.


----------



## yynot (Nov 25, 2012)

star78 said:
			
		

> What is the problem or safety issue with taking biotin and horsetail extract??



I would like to know the issues with Biotin since I take a high dose of it on a daily basis.


----------



## Lita (Nov 30, 2012)

Guess I'll stick with HairOmega..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Nov 30, 2012)

yodie The HairOmega (dht/block) added more goodies to it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 30, 2012)

pisceschica said:
			
		

> In case anyone is wondering Nioxin is discontinuing their recharging complex. This is after months of telling their customers a new one would be coming out next year. Their reason doesn't make sense imo..but whatever.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/NioxinUS



See I knew they were on some crap!  I gave up on them months ago because of the blatant lies.  I was taking GNC ultra nourish hair but i've been Taking Viviscal for a few weeks now and liking it soo far.  I'm actually combining the two until the end of 2012.  I stopped taking my biotin, MSM and Multi-vitamin in the mean time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 30, 2012)

yynot said:
			
		

> I would like to know the issues with Biotin since I take a high dose of it on a daily basis.



It's probably one of their blatant lies so I wouldn't worry about it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BornAgainNatural2012 (Nov 30, 2012)

yynot said:


> I would like to know the issues with Biotin since I take a high dose of it on a daily basis.



*I don't know what's the problem with taking high doses of Biotin, but I read somewhere that horsetail has nicotine.*


----------



## yodie (Nov 30, 2012)

Lita

Ooh, I'll check it out. Thanks. Do you get yours from Amazon?


----------



## Lita (Nov 30, 2012)

yodie said:


> Lita
> 
> Ooh, I'll check it out. Thanks. Do you get yours from Amazon?



No I ordered from the actual site..They ship really fast.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## pisceschica (Nov 30, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> It's probably one of their blatant lies so I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I figured that too because I think they would've figured that out a long time ago instead of continually telling their customers "Its coming, Its coming; Next year, Next year."


----------



## pisceschica (Nov 30, 2012)

BornAgainNatural2012 said:


> *I don't know what's the problem with taking high doses of Biotin, but I read somewhere that horsetail has nicotine.*


http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/horsetail-000257.htm

Yes it contains traces of nicotine..but if it was enough to cause any type of addiction I think it would've been documented/researched by now.


----------



## Simply_elle (Dec 1, 2012)

http://mzmahoganychic.com/2012/05/10/nioxindisappearance/

Check out this blog post... Seems they aren't coming back


----------



## NaturalPath (Dec 2, 2012)

I still have 2 bottles that I purchased at the beginning of this year... I started retaking them again....we shall see what cometh!


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Dec 2, 2012)

Welll since its discontinued..Viviscal here I come!!!


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 6, 2014)

I miss my beloved Nioxin


----------



## Fenaxa (Jan 6, 2014)

I wish I had gotten to try these. 
As soon as I gained my independence and got a job to fund my hair addiction, ready to just throw money at them, they discontinue. 
ಥ_ಥ Y u no love me? 
Whatever, I would've shaved all my progress off anyway


----------



## LiftedUp (Jan 6, 2014)

I loved Nioxin as well.  My hair and nails had a great run.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 6, 2014)

As soon as my stash of Nioxin runs out, I will give Ovation's vitamins a chance.  They are $12.95 and seems to have a similar formula.


----------

